# D&D 5e Into The (Keep on the) Borderlands (B1&2) #032 Monster Mash.



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2021)

Being a mixture of B1 In Search of the Unknown and B2 The Keep on the Borderlands (& the Caves of Chaos).

So, my main story hour here is the Dark Squad.

I'm also reading my way through the Forgotten Realms novels and posting my reviews (of a sort) here.

Therefore the last thing I want/need to be doing is DMing (and then writing up) another game of D&D 5e, particularly now that I am back in the office and life is returning to some semblance of the old... that would be a ridiculous endeavour.

So, here we go...

Expect lots of pictures, and not much text, and you wont be dissatisfied.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2021)

*The Intro.*

Two things-

a) We're playing a version of what I call Graveyard D&D, a name and style of D&D I invented (I think) the rules of which are described below, don't worry it's pretty much regular D&D only with a slightly elevated chance of PC death.

And,

2) We're using Fantasy Grounds Unity (there will be lots of screenshots. promise) and because all of us (me & the players) are semi-retired, or else work from home, we're playing as and when we can schedule a session. 

We've played three sessions so far, the first was on a Wednesday evening- 7 to 11, so far so normal. The second session was on the Friday morning following- 9.30 to 11.30, the third two weeks later on a Thursday afternoon between 2 to 5-ish. My point, there's no reason to the scheduling beyond our diaries- updates and the action may be sporadic.

In truth the ad hoc days and times of this game remind me most of the way I used to play D&D, back when I was a kid/teen, and also back when I left the armed forces and decided to take a year off from the world. I spent that year playing football, doing the bare minimum amount of paid work to keep the boat afloat, and... inevitably, playing a metric ton of D&D, my players were the teens on the street where I lived.

I was the guy that brought D&D into their worlds, yay me.

That was some great D&D, we even recorded some of the sessions using a clunky old Phillips tape recorder, you know the one- the size and heft of a large (and full) Tupperware lunch box. We had a hometown (Carse/Tulan of the Isles) and all of the PCs went on to have houses, wives/girlfriends, and/or lives...

Then the summer ended.

So, this is a bit about nostalgia. Funnily enough the Caves of Chaos featured back then also, who would have thought it.

*GRAVEYARD D&D*

I'm a DM, I read the modules, some of them are terrifying- by which, of course, I mean many of them make me gurgle with pleasure as I learn about the new ways that I am going to dismember a variety of unsuspecting PCs. That same feeling stays with me when I re-read and set up the module/dungeon ready to be played, the promised delight- it's so tantalising, so close...

And then the players come along, with their flash new shiny PCs and tear my world apart. My traps disarmed, my minions spent- my big bad finale guy now sans life, treasure, and dignity- they even took his skull! My hopes and dreams shattered. 

Players!

So, I wanted things to be much more difficult- deadly.

I wanted to build a graveyard of dead PCs for every new module/dungeon that I/we played.

These then are the rules to what we call Graveyard D&D-

1) All starting PCs are approx. 3-5 levels below the written recommended PC level for the dungeon/module. So, the first time we played Graveyard D&D was a version of TSRs I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City. The PCs started at level 1, not level 4-7 as recommended by the module.

2) Each player starts with one PC, when that PC dies they roll up two more PCs, when they die they roll up three more PCs, ad infinitum. The highest I've even got is a guy who rolled six PCs.

3) A player can go adventuring with as many PCs as he or she likes. So around the table there could be four players with seven PCs between them. The most I ever had was something like six players with 14 PCs in game, that didn't work.

4) When a PC dies his or her XP is divided up between the next PCs rolled up by that player. So, for example Jim rolls up Spikey Norman, who then dies with 400 XP to his name- he made it to level 2, hurrah. Jim then rolls up two new PCs- Bert Wibbly & The Black Duck, both PCs start with 200 XP each (400 divided by 2 = 200). Alas Bert (500 XP) and the Black Duck (700 XP) both also meet their maker. Jim therefore rolls up three new PCs, each of them starts with 400 XP (500 + 700 = 1200 divided by 3 = 400).

5) If the module has a bunch of pre-gens with it then the players don't even get to roll up new PCs, we're using these, except they're subject to the level conventions as above.

6) If there are pre-gen PCs available the players have to roll randomly to see who they get. They don't get to chose.

7) If there are no pre-gen PCs then new PCs are rolled as randomly as possible, usually (for me) a random roll for class and race, then 4d6 keep the best three for each stat.

8) Lots of the monsters/bad guys et al should be at the top end of their hit points, I tend to observe a 50% minimum rule, that seems to do the job.

9) The rest is by the module, or as you like it.

Obviously Graveyard D&D is best enjoyed with people of a like-minded disposition, if you can't laugh at the inevitable demise (repeatedly) of your latest favourite PC then, this isn't the game for you.

You've been warned.

Toodles.

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2021)

*The Players-

Pete* has been gaming since I don't know when, I was his DM back in the day, and on Fantasy Grounds off and on over the last five or so years, although we've not played much since/during the lockdown, for a variety of reasons. It was Pete's constant chirping that was the instigator of this campaign. Pete is an emotional D&D player, at times.

*Rob* has been gaming for years, and like Pete, gaming with me on Fantasy Grounds for a while, but nothing during lockdown. Rob is a clever D&D player, although when he's playing a dumb half-orc barbarian he's much less smart- he plays the part.

*Dave* played D&D with me all the way back when we were in the forces, we think- maybe, Dave was there for the first game of Graveyard style D&D I/we played, I1- as discussed earlier. Dave has been playing D&D, and various other RPGs, for as long as I have. He's a year or two older than me. This the first time Dave has played D&D with me (and vice-versa) since the forces days, and that was a while back.

*The PCs-*

Note, even the pre-gens got a lick of paint from the players, they could make a few changes- but not race and class, or their stats.

In alphabetical order-

*Afton Barr RIP* (played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) male half-elf bard, all the way from the rough streets of Baldur's Gate. An accomplished juggler of very little regard, the obsequious fellow will do anything and everything to gain the fame and fortune he truly deserves. At present he's counting on the brilliance of High Master Lappoy the Unexpected to give him the leg-up he needs.

*Estra Zo* *RIP* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) female forest gnome rogue, educated in the school of hard knocks, Zo- pronounced 'So!' is entirely out for herself, and suffers from low morale fibre, and... well, she's a rogue- she has a penchant for taking other people's stuff. Also, at the moment she's on the run from the law.

*Farned of the Leaf Lord* *RIP *(played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) male wood elf cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (the Leaf Lord, or the Wild One). Farned is confident, optimistic- everything is within his power/ability, and a little crazy (he's a wannabe fighter). He's also a xenophobe/racist, if you are not an elf... well, there's really no hope for you.

*Krago of the Mountains* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male mountain dwarf ranger, an expert hunter (and exterminator) of the humanoid scum that dog his home lands. Krago has been travelling for a while with Sho-Rembo, she's trying to mellow the dwarf. Krago's goal is to do maybe three things- hunt and kill goblins and orcs, number one; stand up to bullies, number two; and lastly (but by no means least), he really likes to drink and shoot off his mouth.

*Lappoy the Unexpected* (played by Rob) is a (pre-gen) male high elf wizard, an educated elf- and very aware of his 'high' station. Lappoy has all of the answers, and he's always correct, so that's a relief. He's also keen to let everyone else know how much more superior he is to them, any of them. He is after all a high elf master of magics.

*Mohag the Wanderer* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male human barbarian, from the northern steppes. A dumb monosyllabic brute with a wanderlust. At six feet four and weighing just short of 250lbs, Mohag is a force to be reckoned with. Particularly as all he knows, and all he likes, is (directed) violence. Note the application of the word directed, Mohag is not (yet) unhinged.

*Sho-Rembo* (played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) female halfling druid, with a cosmic plan- she believes that she will become a great druid and that she is feted to save the world. Obviously, she doesn't tell this kind of thing to everyone, but she's not adverse to constantly hinting at it. She further believes that her fate is entwined somehow with Krago of the Mountains. Sho-Rembo is also fond of the bottle, she climbed inside soon after her family and friends were slaughtered on the trail (by Orcs), she was the lone survivor.

*Sir Glen* (played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) male human paladin of Lathander, and he's a local- although not quite, he has been in the Keep at the Church of the Morning Lord for maybe three months now. Sir Glen, a noble from Waterdeep by birth, is trying his best to be a man of the people, but everyone and everywhere here is just so... filthy. Sir Glen's butler, Humdinger, stays safely ensconced within the noble Lord's rooms (and out of sight). This will be Sir Glen's first combat action, he's keen to make his mark.

*Sosspan* (played by Dave) is a male dragonborn wizard who has been travelling the lands looking for work with his brother Yor for the last six or so months. The pair have made some dubious choices during this time, and been on the wrong side of the law more than once. They need money, and they need experience, before the pair can head home to slaughter their tyrannical father.

*Tassit RIP *(played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) female human monk, and she's feisty with it. She has but recently emerged from the wilds, seemingly- she says little about her past. Her self-imposed task is to attempt to achieve spiritual, mystical and magical enlightenment by destroying every gods-damned filthy greenskin, and the like, that crosses her path. Tassit is a force to be reckoned with (she thinks).

*The Mystical One RIP* (aka Meg) (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) female human warlock of indiscriminate age, having dedicated her life and soul to the Council (and counsel) of the Great Old Ones. She's from the far off land of Shou, and can communicate with those around her via telepathy, which can be most unnerving. The Mystical One is on a quest for world domination, but... y'know, in a good way. She will be the next leader of this adventuring band, this she swears to her cold not-yet-dead dread Masters.

*Trebbelos *(played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male tiefling sorcerer, and more remarkably a fairly wholesome individual. Keen to battle tyranny in all its forms, rather poetic when faced with beauty, and a smooth talking charmer- with a devilish manner, of course. Trebbelos, for want of something better to do, is keen to play the part of the hero.

*Yor* *RIP* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male dragonborn fighter who has been travelling the lands looking for work with his brother Sosspan for the last six or so months. The pair have made some dubious choices during this time, and been on the wrong side of the law more than once. They need money, and they need experience, before the pair can head home to slaughter their tyrannical father.

*The Graveyard-*

Listed in order of demise-

*Farned of the Leaf Lord, Male Wild Elf (Acolyte) Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil Level 1 (316 XP), beloved of Dave.*
Farned was a crazy (Xenophobic) elf who died following orders- Lappoy the Unexpected's orders, he should have known better. Farned briefly served as the front line in the kobold's lair, that is until he was stabbed in the gut (Crit) and cast down. Farned would have survived the wound if it weren't for the fact that seconds later he was all but incinerated by the aforementioned Lappoy, the... ahem, Unexpected.

*Estra Zo, Female Forest Gnome (Urchin) Rogue Level 1 (316 XP), beloved of Pete.*
Zo, to her friends, died from a sling stone to the back of the head swiftly followed by a stab in the gut as she lay fitting and bleeding out. She was one square away from being off the map, and as the Gods decree, she would have therefore escaped the encounter. Tymora was clearly on her day off.

*Tassit, Female Human (Hermit) Monk Level 1 (263 XP), missed (but not much) by Dave.*
Tassit didn't really get a speaking part, her Equity Card, as such, really never got stamped. The ferocious young monk decided early doors that the best form of defence was attack. Thus it was she tumble jumped into a wedge of kobold guards, and... missed every one of her attacks, including with an Inspiration Point (and advantage on all). Mere seconds latter, having been kobold swamp-stomped, she leapt into a spiked pit, seemingly on purpose. Go figure.

*The Mystical One, Female Human (Outlander) Warlock Level 1 (469 XP), sorely missed by Pete.*
The Mystical One, Pete's answer to Lappoy, was going to have it all, it was all going to be hers. Then she got stabbed in the back three times in quick succession by a trio of goblins, while trying to carry the unconscious bard- Afton, across a spiked pit. It was all going so well...

*Afton Barr, Male Half-Elf (Entertainer) Bard Level 1 (469 XP), always in Dave's thoughts.*
Afton was bullied into being the front line for a trio of wizards- his words, and delivered with rancour. Towards the end his spirit was broken, the former happy-go-lucky minstrel- famed for his ability to juggle five balls simultaneously (if only for a short while) was bitten by rats and fell unconscious, thrown across a pit, and then finally (casually) stabbed to death by a passing goblin. We shall remember him, mostly with laughter.

*Yor, Male Dragonborn (Folk Hero) Fighter Level 2 (638 XP), sadly missed by Pete.*
In an attempt to push into the lair of the hobgoblins, and to track down the missing merchant and his wife Yor took the battle to the hobgoblin front-line, and paid the ultimate price. Having broken through the enemy line the dragonborn was about to celebrate victory, however just moments later the brave warrior was cut down (decapitated) by Grelzenod the Render, with a Crit for over thirty points of damage, it wasn't pretty to see. Death, of course, was instantaneous.

*Corbis, Male Human Sidekick Warrior Level 2 (650 XP), not at all missed by the DM.*
Corbis and friends got ambushed by eight xvarts, the warrior succumbed quickly and after his companions fled was parcelled up into smaller chunks to serve as packed lunch for xvarts both present and future, happy days. But not for Corbis.

*Tribbits, Male Human Sidekick Warrior Level 2 (650 XP), the DM was unconcerned by his passing.*
Tribbits, see Corbis above, fled into the xvart nest to escape xvart ambushers, alas the route to freedom was beset by the inequities of... well, spiked pit traps. Also the xvarts from above caught up with him. He was less than lovingly stabbed to death.

*The PC XP Table.*

Up to and including the action in Session #030.


#XPPCRace/ClassLevelPlayerStatus14729Lappoy the UnexpectedHigh Elf Wizard4RobOKAY24102Krago of the MountainsMountain Dwarf Ranger4PeteOKAY24102Mohag the WandererHuman Barbarian4PeteOKAY24102Sho-RemboStout Halfling Druid4DaveOKAY24102Sir GlenHuman Paladin4DaveOKAY24102SosspanDragonborn Wizard4DaveOKAY74101TrebbelosTiefling Sorcerer4PeteOKAY83124ScrubsHuman Expert3DMOKAY9*1250**Corbis**Human Warrior**2**DM**DEAD*9*1250**Tribbits**Human Warrior**2**DM**DEAD*11*482**Yor**Dragonborn Fighter**2**Pete**DEAD*12*316**Estra Zo**Forest Gnome Rogue**1**Pete**DEAD*12*316**Farned of the Leaf Lord**Wild Elf Cleric**1**Dave**DEAD*9*311**Afton Barr**Half-Elf Bard**1**Dave**DEAD*9*311**The Mystical One**Human Warlock**1**Pete**DEAD*14*105**Tassit**Human Monk**1**Dave**DEAD*


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2021)

*The Borderland Bandits in Into the Borderlands.*​
Yeah, that doesn't work.

It's Graveyard D&D remember but this scenario is stated for level 1-3, so some of the magic has gone already, but the bad guys are pretty fruity- high hit points combined with numerous and up for the fight.

*Session*
#001 We're Not Dead Yet!
#002 A Tactical Withdrawal.
#003 Kobold Killers (& vice-versa).
#004 Expect the Unexpected.
#005 To Be Unexpected.
#006 Lappoy Does Admin- Nobody Dies.
#007 Bear Left for the Goblins.
#008 Death to the Goblins!
#009 Garby & the Hobgoblins.
#010 Downtime with 2/3rds of the Unexpected.
#011 The Scutbuttle Rescue.
#012 The Hobgoblin Anti-Climax.
#013 Chasing Nok Nok.
#014 Hunting for Nik Nik.
#015 The Unexpected's Got a Brand New Pigbag.
#016 Sir Glen and the Ankheg.
#017 '1'- Two & Three.
#018 Four & Five, and the start of Six.
#019 B&B (Bunnies & Bandits).
#020 The Ravenwood Bandits.
#020 SUPPLEMENTARY: Stats Attack!
#021 Back to the Keep.
#022 The Trial of Ricky Pilchard.
#023 Whatever The Little Bastards Are I Hate Them.
#024 Still Hate Xvarts!
#025 The Stinky Cave.
#026 Gnolls!
#027 A Cave of One's Own.
#028 All Gnolls Must Die!
#029 Discoveries.
#030 Trials & Tribulations.
#030 SUPPLEMENTARY: Stats Attack!
#031 Unexpected Allies.
#032 Monster Mash.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2021)

*The Borderland Bandits in Into the Borderlands.*​
*Session #001: We're Not Dead Yet!

PCs
Estra Zo* (played by Pete) Female Forest Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected* (played by Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord* (played by Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 1: Being the 1st Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 9-ish (just after breakfast time).*

We begin with introductions, players and PCs, we're at the Keep in the Borderlands, which looks like this-




*That's nice... we're not stopping.*

But Zo is not for hanging around. The presumption is the guys have been here/together for a little while, they have some rumours about what lies hereabouts but this is going to be the first time they have ventured out into the wilds.

So, off they go-




*The PCs can only see a bit of the map at a time, just what they can, well... see. A hex is an eighth of a mile.*

Onwards, along the main road- patrolled and used by trade caravans and the like, and therefore possibly the safest place outside of the Keep (maybe) on the map.

All the way to the Caves of Chaos.




*It's a shadowy route, apologies- Fantasy Grounds Unity, I'll figure out how to do it better.*

Into a wooded valley, there are caves hereabouts, after discussion the first opening on the left is approached-




*Anyone home?*

Zo creeps in to find out.




*The Goblin count is high, Zo reckons there are at least ten of them- that's not good.*

The rogue returns to her colleagues, who retreat a way (into cover) for a discussion, the result of which is... let's move on. There's three of us and ten goblins, it all sounds a bit dangerous.

The next cave along-




*Has an Ogre in it.*

Not a chance, the discussion here is minimal, as Zo puts it- "We ain't never gun do 'n Ogre!"

Zo's stealth and perception checks have all been great so far.

Move on...

But what's this, over the way hidden in a tree are a bunch of kobolds, note the PCs required something like a DC 16 to spot these buggers, their lowest roll was an '18'.

Enemy selected.



*He-he-he. Here we go, and Lappoy has had a great idea.*

So, while the kobolds are hard to hit (they have cover) the PCs have not been spotted- kobolds are much less observant out in the sunlight.

Zo, shoots one of the kobolds dead, and then Lappoy stands up from hiding and unleashes his terrible magiks!




*A Sleep spell, and keep in mind the scaly buggers are all balanced on branches in the upper limbs of the trees, all of them 1d4 x 10 feet up from the very hard ground.*

And so when three of the kobolds fall instantly asleep, well... seconds later they're roughly awoken after close contact with the ground, death by deceleration trauma.

Great work!

There are screams and shouts, kobolds climb down, up, attack with slings, or Tarzan-like swinging on vines armed with javelins- used like lances. There's a fair amount of panic.

The result is inevitable, although one of the buggers gets away and makes a dash for a cavern entrance to the north west.




*He's getting away!*

But not for long, Zo shoots the fleeing kobold dead.

[Kobolds in a tree 200 XP]

The bodies of the dead are dragged into hiding and searched- some coin but not much, then the PCs spent ammunition is recovered and a short rest taken. Lappoy wants his spell back (Arcane Recovery), remarkably none of the PCs took a hit.

Next stop, what must be the kobold's lair, Zo creeps in to take a look.




*A few kobolds on guard, the rest huddled, yapping and gambling- perfect.*

The plan is- attack, there are six kobold guards- all of them need to be killed quickly, before they raise the alarm.

However...




*Alas, none of the PCs spotted the pit trap right in front of them.*

Remarkably (Dexterity DC 18 to avoid) Zo manages to trigger the trap but then dive aside, she also has the stones to shoot a kobold dead.

Lappoy has another plan...




*Burning Hands!*

Note the PCs need to make a DC 10 Athletics or Acrobatics check to dodge around the outside of the awkwardly placed pit.

Remember this.




*After the flame!*

Farned finishes off the last kobold guard, but what's this- a bunch of giant rats come scurrying and squeaking down the western passage. Thank the gods the pit trap is still open, the nasty rodents also need to manoeuvre around the yawning opening.

[The kobold guards 150 XP]




*The pit closes shut- bugger!*

But the rats are getting cut down, or shot, or burnt.

This could still work.




*But the Giant Rats keep on coming- bugger (again).*

And still they come, time for another bit of Lappoy magic.

He's the best! He repeatedly let's his companions know this.

Note, Farned is bloodied and beyond.



*Sleep!*

Keep in mind Farned is obviously immune to sleep magic.

But, alas- even after spending an inspiration point to roll again, only two giant rats succumb to the high elf's slumberous magic.

Then, alas, suddenly everything goes bad.




*Lappoy trips and falls into the pit, which now also has a giant rat in it. Farned is surrounded and on one hit point.*

Zo is preparing to make the long journey home- alone.

Ah! First level.

Still can't get any worse.




*Then, after healing himself- using an inspiration point to trigger his healing hit dice (like a healing surge, a house rule for first level PCs) Farned also trips and falls into the pit.*

There is screaming, and a few very fruity swears.

That's also the end of the first session.

Oddly, it felt very nostalgic- in a very good way.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Borderland Bandits* and goonalan.

*Note, Pete is calling the gang- the Borderland Bandito's, a much better name, he insists.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice to see one of the classics getting rolled out.

I'm sure you'll soon have some bodies in the graveyard    Although it's probably a little less certain with 5e than it would have been back in the AD&D/BECMI days.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2021)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Nice to see one of the classics getting rolled out.
> 
> I'm sure you'll soon have some bodies in the graveyard    Although it's probably a little less certain with 5e than it would have been back in the AD&D/BECMI days.




Yeah, it's easier with Graveyard D&D when the scenario being played is say 5th level and the PCs are level 1, I may have over-sold it (already). However, be assured, the graveyard will be put to good use.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2021)

*The Borderland Banditos Into the Borderlands.*​
*Session #002: A Tactical Retreat.

PCs
Estra Zo* (played by Pete) Female Forest Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected* (played by Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord* (played by Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 1: Being the 1st Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 1-ish (and the PCs have yet to have lunch).*

So, to begin with- the oddity of it all, we're playing D&D at 9.30 AM on a Friday morning, and while all of us are probably wearing shorts, or else a dressing gown, we're no-longer teenagers. Life, subject to lawyerly qualifications, is good.

Welcome to your second youth-hood, Mr. GM and friends.

But where were we...

In a pit-




*Note, two of the Giant Rats outside of the pit are at present subject to Lappoy's Sleep spell, for some reason I failed to tick the box on FGU which shows the icon effects on enemies, my bad. So, there are only three Giant Rats between the Banditos and freedom.*

Then another giant rat gets in the pit with Farned and Lappoy and bites the former- the cleric is down to one hit point, Lappoy is replete with three.

Just for info Zo hasn't taken a hit yet.

Lappoy screams and shouts and Shocking Grasps the giant rat before him- the rodent survives, if anything it's more determined to eat the wizard.

Farned casts a Healing Word on Lappoy (because it's a Bonus Action and not an Action) and then slices at the giant rat before him- he misses. As does Zo who is creeping closer, firing her bow, and then retreating in swift order.

Lappoy gets bitten again.




*We've been in this pit (in this session) fifteen minutes and just over one turn, and yet very little has changed. *

Oh but hang on...




*That's new- Zo shoots the closest Giant Rat but only wounds it, the rodent goes rushing after the gnome. The consensus around the table is- we're doomed! *

Three level 1 PCs (two badly injured) versus three injured giant rats, this is epic cinema.

Hang on!

Farned cannot survive much longer, he thinks, and so uses his last prayer to Cure Wounds himself better.

But that's not all-



*A Giant Rat bites Lappoy, the wizard sinks to his knees and then slumps into the corner of the pit, his last words to Farned before unconsciousness- "For the People! Avenge me!"*

There follows quite a lot of rolling and missing.

Not a lot in the way of avenging.

But not for Zo, the gnome cuts down the giant rat that was threatening her (with a Crit) and then (mainly because she still hasn't taken a hit yet) rushes back into the cavern and shoots one of the giant rats in the pit dead too.

Note, Zo has been threatening to cut and run for about three turns now.

But then a miracle!




*Lappoy rolls a '20' on his first Death Save, and gets to his feet full of bile and fury.*

The raging wizard pumps another Shocking Grasp into the last giant rat still standing- it dies.

YES!!!

[A bunch of giant rats 175 XP]

The Borderland Bandits quickly kill the two sleeping giant rats, search the dead kobolds and the area, and then dump all of the bodies in the pit, figuring if they spring the trap again then at least they'll have a soft landing.




*Another hit of nostalgia- what are pits for if not the hiding of dead bodies, a facility that has been put to good use by generations of adventurers.*

The 'do we stay or do we go?' discussion takes less then three seconds to play out.

A tactical withdrawal is the order of the day, all of the PCs are spent- no inspiration points left, no spells (save cantrips) and no healing. Also, Lappoy is still on one hit point, he's remarkably bolshie even so, ordering his (followers, he thinks) colleagues around.

The Banditos retreat out of the valley to hide in the nearby foliage.




*Watching the Caves of Chaos, the Banditos don't have long to wait.*

Spilling out of the cave ten or so minutes later are a clutch of kobolds, the pesky little dragon-things run willy-nilly for a while, that is until a slightly larger kobold emerges and starts shouting the odds.

Zo, who still hasn't taken a hit remember, decides to creep closer to take a look.

Farned and Lappoy are going nowhere, keep in mind Farned my be good at hiding (he's a wood elf) but he's also a tin-can in his half-plate.

And so, Zo-




*Zo follows her '19' Stealth with a '20' Perception check, she sees...*

A bunch of 'normal' kobolds, several scantily clad females- although not lots of either. Three armoured kobolds- two with handaxes and shortbows look to be guards of some sort, they bully the other kobolds around. The third is clearly the big chief.

The big chief puts on a fairly adept five-minute display with his battleaxe, which he wields two-handed, swinging the hefty blade left, right and centre, and all the while screaming blue-murder. This delights the female kobolds hereabouts- the chief's entourage/hareem, no doubt.

But what delights Zo more is the fact that the chief kobold is wearing a heavy gold chain with a fat black gem, and keep in mind the gnome rogue rolled a '20' for her Perception.

The DM states- I'll let you guess how much the jewellery is worth, if you like? I'll just answer higher or lower, whatever you guess.
Zo: (after much deliberation) 500gp?
The DM: Higher.

Just to note, Zo is very motivated by money.

The gnome heads back to her colleagues, and she's certain- they're coming back here soon.

Then, back to the Keep on the Borderlands.

But, what's this...




*That's a better image of the hex map.*

Just off the road and up a nearby hill, both of the elves spot smoke coming from a campfire (they think).

Zo goes for a little creep up the hill, while her colleagues hide, but alas the gnome is spotted before she has even got halfway up.

There follows a brief but polite conversation (the last one for a while- see below) with the as yet unseen individuals atop the rise.

As it turns out the group camped on the summit are a bunch of adventurers (called the Fortune's Five), accompanied by a few Borderlands Guards, that have been hired to clear out a nest of bandits in the region.

The Banditos are therefore cautiously welcomed...




*The camp of (the?) Fortune's Five (I know, it's a stupid name, almost as bad as the Borderland Banditos- but not quite).*

There follows lots (and I mean lots) of chatter, so (some of which is OOC)-

The Banditos explain to the leaders of the Fortune's Five what they've been up to- killing kobolds and the like, and then offer to help out around the camp providing they are allowed to rest here the night. They will be returning to the Caves of Chaos to slay more kobolds in the morning.

Permission granted.

The PCs then discuss (for the first time) what they know about the region.

Note, each of the PCs starts the game with a few rumours distributed during character creation, they share/discuss the following-

3. Tribes of different creatures live in different caves.
6. All of the cave entrances are trapped.*
8. Altars are very dangerous.
16. Lizardmen live in the marshes.

The numbers on the list are for me, the DM.

*Note, Lappoy had this rumour- he forget, or else neglected, to share it with his colleagues prior to entering the goblin/ogre/kobold lairs.

Also, it's probably worth mentioning now that as well as rumours about the region the PCs were all gifted (by the saintly) DM with a few clues about the lair of the Great Wizard Zelligar, and his Myrmidon Champion companion- Rogahn.

The former home of these two 'epic' and possibly long-dead heroes is also rumoured to be located somewhere in this region, it has been sought for the best part of a century.

This then is the quest given to each new PC, in line with Module B1 In Search of the Unknown.

Note, none of the PCs have even mentioned this so far, therefore I thought I'd be the first.

Next up chatter about the Banditos options, the issue, of course, being that they are three 1st level PCs, and their enemies are legion. The obvious solution, as expressed by Pete (playing Zo) initially, is- if one or two PCs were to die, then the unfortunate player/s would suddenly find themselves with two new PCs (each). In conclusion- four or ideally five PCs would be a good number for a low level adventuring party.

Here's the thing though, two sessions in and I'm fairly certain that all three players wouldn't bat an eye-lid if they had to abandon their colleagues to allow their PC a better chance of escaping their doom.

Also, these characters were selected at random from the Pre-Gens, and they ended up with a Cleric, a Rogue and a Wizard- that's a pretty good mix, particularly as the Cleric has got a decent AC etc.

If they could only get all three of these guys up to level 2.

Therefore the decision is swiftly made- back to kobold killing, as already stated, and if the going gets rough- get out.

Just three more things to get said.

One, the PCs have started to garner personalities, or at least ways of speaking.

Zo started out as tough, terse and in charge, it didn't last long, she got trampled on by the elves, who have somehow bonded.

Farned briefly made a play for party leader spot, but was foiled for two reasons- he's too nice and Lappoy isn't (nice).

Lappoy spent the first half of the first session listening to his two colleagues semi-bicker, and then after some remarkable spell results- dropping three kobolds out of the tree (= dead), incinerating the kobold guards (four killed in an instant), and then sending two of the giant rats to sleep. Well, Lappoy is in charge, atm. He's not shouty, he is however (big sigh) frustrated by the fact that he has to tell his followers/colleagues what to do all of the time.

When Lappoy started to shine- Farned fell in line very quickly, remember the cleric thinks that Elves Rule! and Lappoy styles himself a High Elf Master Wizard (or similar).

So, they're growing as people.

Point two-  a word about gambling.

It's not mature or indeed sensible, so don't do it.

So, we've opened a book on the PCs.

Every new PC (Pre-Gen or rolled) costs the player £1.
Every session costs the player (and the DM) £1 just the same.

At the end of the game the three PCs (living or dead) with the highest XP will receive (60/30/10%) of the total pot, or else the money will go to the player who took charge of the winning PCs.

Two sessions in and the pot is at £11.

Last bit, sorry- lots of chatter in this one, but let's skip back to the Fortune's Five camp.

So, while enjoying their stay at the summit camp the Banditos decide to see what new info they can find out, also to see if they can hire one of the warriors/guards/anyone to accompany them back to the Caves of Chaos.

That's when things start to go wrong-ish.

The three leader types of the camp- Eddis (female human, could be a ranger), M'Baddah (big male human, a warrior of some sort) and Jerdren (hefty male human, another warrior?) are either individually or collectively rubbed up the wrong way by all three of the PCs.

Zo, almost convinces M'Whan (male human, definitely a fighter) to join the Banditos but when M'Baddah (M'Whan's dad) hears about this then they both get shouted at. The Fortune's Five have a contract with the Castellan of Borderlands Keep, M'Whan is going nowhere.

Then Lappoy makes it clear that Mead, a wood elf fledgling mage member of the Fortune's Five, is clearly not up to much- magically speaking. Certainly not on the road to being Archmage Lappoy, as he is. A little later insults fly.

Lastly, and collectively we have forgotten who it was he said this to, Farned calls one of the leader types a 'sub-elf', and then goes on to explain at great length that anything not elf is 'sub-par', and to be pitied.

All three PCs made one social skill type check, the results before bonuses/penalties were '5', '2' & '1'.

The Banditos, after a little more wrangling- and some better rolls, are allowed to stay at the camp for just the one night, and furthermore warned- the camp is supposed to be a secret, the Fortune's Five are searching for a gang of bandits in the region. In short- Banditos, stay away!

The Borderland Banditos are all just over half way to level 2, they need to stick their necks out again.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers

The Borderland Bandits and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 7, 2021)

*The Borderland Banditos Go Into The Borderlands.*​
*Session #003: Kobold Killers (& vice-versa).

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Forest Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 2: Being the 2nd Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 10-ish (after a lazy start to the day).*

Just before we start I wanted to make something clear, the Borderland Banditos didn't just escape the kobolds last session with their lives, they got a bunch of XP, and... treasure.

In total?

Fifty one silver pieces.

What a haul- that's 17sp each.

Remember the times when a hard day adventuring generated 1.7gp for each PC.

Made me smile.

Then, onwards...

The Banditos awake late and soon after depart the Fortune's Five camp, they make their way unimpeded back to their previous hiding place in the woods at the neck of the Caves of Chaos ravine. Then... they watch, for an hour or so, but there's no movement to be seen.

So, next stop the kobold cave, here we go-




*Hullo! We're back again!*

Note, Lappoy has his Mage Armour on from the start for this one, he figures (correctly) it's probably going to get hairy in here.

But here's the thing, while Zo (as usual) is really sneaky her companions are (very) much less so, Stealth checks '1' & '2' for Farned and Lappoy respectively.

So, one of the kobold guards within the cavern spots the cleric- as the wild elf leans in to the opening to see, the dragon-thing yelps and then rushes at the priest.

But that doesn't work, Zo (from hiding) sinks an arrow into the rushing kobold's back as it exits the cavern, and that's enough to end the little bugger- dead.

Zo slinks back into hiding, briefly, while warning her compatriots that there are more guards within the cavern entrance, including one of the hefty (for a kobold) armoured fellows.

Meantime there's kobold confusion within the cavern- shouts and calls and the stomp of little feet.

Seconds later Zo scoots back out of hiding and into the cavern entrance again- surprise and then very high initiative, she ends another kobold guard with her bow.




*Zo is a killing machine.*

But then the rest of the kobolds come running, all four of the little buggers rush screeching out of their lair, they get as close as they can to Farned before throwing, or else stabbing, with whatever they have to hand.

Remarkably all four of the little buggers fail to hit the priest of the Leaf Lord.

Including the armoured fellow.




*Farned, in the wrong place and at the wrong time, and with a '1' for his Stealth.*

But the kobold guards keep on coming, spilling out of the cavern and straight at the cleric, the elite kobold (the kobold with the armour) is calling the shots, and he's got his comrades in arms real riled.




*Farned gets sliced by the elite kobold's handaxe.*

The Banditos' retribution is very swift, Lappoy blasts another kobold guard (explodes its head) dead with a Crit hit Fire Bolt, while Zo sinks an arrow into the elite kobold's back.

Seconds later Farned's Shillelagh thumps the big(-ish) kobold bastard dead.




*Elite kobold my ass.*

The last kobold standing suddenly realizes that all of its friends are gone, it flees and is also smashed into oblivion by the priest.

Success!

And as far as the Banditos know the alarm has not been raised.

This, of course, is absolutely not the case- one of the kobold guards departed to tell the rest of the tribe moments after the Banditos were initially spotted.

They're coming!

Zo, quietly creeps in to the cavern- easily leaping the pit trap (it's still there she ascertains) and then spies down a long and low-ish ceilinged packed-dirt passage. There are lights to the east, and stink to the west, but that was where the rats came from previously.




*The coast is clear.*

Zo hushes her comrades forward.

But then, with wild squawks and shouts, a bunch more kobolds come rushing.

The other two Banditos jump across the unsprung pit and then scooch into cover, en route Farned fires Sacred Flames into the closest approaching kobold.

Which causes the rag-tag bunch to hesitate, but only for a moment.




*Incoming!*

There follows a brief but intense chat between the adventurers, to reiterate- kill as many as you can but if it all goes to naughty word then get out of here fast!

The Banditos have a plan, or else the players do- we need XP, we need to stay alive...

Lappoy Fire Bolts another of the approaching little bastards dead.

Zo ends another with her bow.

But the kobolds keep on coming- straight to the action, some are armed with spears, others javelins, a number just clutching daggers- but... there are a lot of 'em.




*Farned, he's the tough guy (he thinks), holds the line, but the little bastards keep on coming.*

The priest of the Leaf Lord is however starting to fret, and keep in mind he's been attacked over a dozen times in the last 3-4 turns, and with just one hit- he figures his luck is going to run out sooner rather than later.

Farned therefore adds a little Shield of Faith to his cause, I figure his AC now must be up to 20.

Nice work.

Lappoy Fire Bolts yet another kobold dead.

Zo, ends yet another with her bow.

The Banditos are winning.




*But it just takes one, see that guy- Kobold #51, that little savage takes down Farned with a crudely made wooden spear and a natural '20'.*

But the screeching kobolds just don't stop, still they keep on coming.

Just to say when Zo spied the kobolds outside of the lair yesterday she was convinced that there were not too many of the little buggers left. In truth the lion's share of the tribe were still inside the cavern, tearfully extracting the bodies of their dead brothers and sisters from the pit trap.

Oh, and of course the only PC with any healing is/was the cleric.

But Farned passes his first death save, so there's that.

It's getting busy...




*Lappoy spots a way out of this predicament, it's called Burning Hands. Shame that Farned is prone and unconscious within the compass of the spell.*

And then...




*That's the end of Farned.*

I'd like to say that Rob (playing Lappoy) wasn't aware that an unconscious & prone Farned would automatically fail his dexterity saving throw versus his Burning Hands spell.

I'd like to say that... but it wouldn't be true.

What is true is that there was an awful lot of giggling, particularly when you consider the fact that the average age of our little group is approx. 50, going on.

But in truth Dave, playing Farned, encouraged Rob to drop the bomb, as I say- there was lots of giggling.

But we do get a last line/scene, the prerogative of every dying PC/player.

So, head to your imaginerium and viddy this-

Farned clutches at the spear in his gut, slumps against the hard packed earth wall and slides down it to a sitting position. His magical (Shillelagh) club waving forlornly at the kobold before him.

He turns to Lappoy- “So cold, High Master? Warm me? Let me feel again the heat of the sun on my back...”

Alas the rest of Farned's final words are lost to history, scourged by the roar of Lappoy the Unexpected's carpet of roiling flames (Burning Hands).

However, three of the four kobolds that were about to savage the Banditos are also incinerated in an instant, the last kobold left standing is not looking too well either.

Lappoy shouts at Zo- “Run you tiny little fool! The Leaf Lord got burned”, and then the wizard sprints out of the cavern, dodging the staggering singed kobold's (opportunity) spear attack.

Zo guts the last kobold standing and then she too exits the cavern, again remembering to leap the still unsprung pit trap.




*But, there are still more kobolds coming.*

Outside of the cavern lair Lappoy makes directly for the nearest patch of cover and then skids to a halt, the high elf wizard spins around to shoot one of the kobolds emerging from the lair with a Ray of Frost. Which also reduces the creature's move by ten feet for a turn, he's a smart fellow.

The affected kobold however survives long enough to stab at Zo, the gnome is, of course, much slower than the little dragon bastards. It misses.

The rogue stabs the kobold right back- dead with a Crit.

However, another chasing kobold manages to fling a javelin at the rogue (even at disadvantage in the sunlight).

It's a hit and Zo is bloodied in an instant.




*Run!*

Lappoy, the hero of the hour, hangs around long enough to shoot a second kobold down with yet another Fire Bolt.




*Lappoy's to hit and damage rolls are on fire (just ask Farned), I don't think he missed once all session.*

Then the high elf wizard lifts his robes and takes to his heels again.

There's a lot of fleeing going on, particularly as Zo shouts to warn that there are two more kobolds giving chase, and these two buggers are armed with slings.

But the kobold slingers are looking to close the distance first.




*That's a good lead, they can't catch the gnome. Can they?*

Just so that you know, the rule in game here (99% of the time, unless I wanna run a chase) is if the PCs get off the map then they get away.

Lappoy is way off in the distance, sprinting like a terrified mad man.

Zo?

Not so much, her yapping kobold chasers- whirling slings in hand, are catching up with the bustling gnome.




*See that square that Zo is standing in, that's the last square on the map.*

So, here's the deal- the closest chasing kobold skids to a halt and lets loose a sling stone.

Here's the (not very) contentious bit.

Disadvantage because the kobold is out in the sunlight.

Disadvantage because its at long range.

Which adds up to?

Disadvantage.

Well...

I rolled a '20' and a '19'. The sling stone hits Zo in the back of the head, I roll max damage and she falls.

Pete, playing Zo, goes very briefly apoplectic.

I swiftly cut a deal with him.

When the kobold chasers catch up with the fallen gnome- there are still two of them in the hunt, one of them will stab Zo to make sure that she's down for good (delivering one auto fail Death Save).

Then, providing Zo stabilises, they'll take her prisoner.

That seems fair.

Although, fair or not, that's what's happening.

What could go wrong?




*Zo rolls a '1' on her first Death Save, that's two automatic Death Save failures.*

Then the first kobold on the scene stabs her with its dagger.

Zo is dead.

Lappoy, of course, ran off the map two turns ago, he wasn't stopping.

But let's click to the cut scene-

Zo, her chest heaving, cries out to Lappoy- or at least the spot in the trees ahead she saw the leggy wizard rush into- “Hey... (HUH-HUH). Hey, Lappoy! (HUH-HUH) We got awa... CRACK.”

The fallen gnome does a brief spastic dance as her eyes roll back, and then thumping into her chest, like an eight year old late to a pile-on, comes the other chasing kobolds- dagger first.

The gnome is gone.

[Lots more kobolds killed 425 XP]

We take a moment to remember them.

And giggle.

In truth the raised voices and shouting lasted less than ten seconds, and it was only for effect.

Dave & Pete are swiftly on with fitting out their new Pre-Gen characters, and remember they get two PCs each this time, you'll get to meet them in the next session.

Lappoy however doesn't stop running (for nearly an hour).

All the way out of the ravine and back on to the road, although he's trying to stay in cover.

Note, every time a/the PCs venture onto the hex wilderness map I roll a random encounter check, I need a 1 on a 1d10.

I don't roll a '1', although both Pete and Dave are strangely keen for me to keep on trying.

Lappoy, exhausted, eventually makes it back to the Fortune's Five camp, he's still running (jogging)- and screaming and gabbling about his colleagues all being dead, as he charges up the hill.

He rolls a '20' on his Persuasion check.

A pair of guards from the encampment quickly move to aid him.

Safe.




*The High Elf gabbles out his story, and keep in mind he's still expecting Zo to catch up with him some time soon. He didn't see the gnome fall.*

But there's no-one else showing up.

It's Bandito (singular) from here on in.

The Wizard is fed and watered, and then after sulking (& skulking) for a good long while- “they should have listened to me!” He's allowed to spend the rest of the day and following night in camp. The Fortune's Five feel sorry for the wizard.

We move on...

*Day 3: Being the 3rd Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 7-ish (an early start).*

Lappoy awakes a level two wizard.

Then in the morning, and on his own- having failed to persuade any of the Fortune's Five leaders to lend him a guard, he heads back (in cover again) along the road to the Keep on the Borderlands.

It should take him about ninety minutes to return to the fortress.

Which necessitates, of course, another random encounter check.

I roll a '1'.

And remarkably the two players (Pete & Dave) that have been minding their own business for the last half-hour, quietly fitting out their two new PCs (each), are suddenly very interested again in the action.

And so...

The stumbling high elf wizard hears a noise behind him, something moving fast on the road- he has to make an immediate Stealth check.

Hey look- he rolls a '1' too, and so falls out of cover and directly into the road.

Rob (playing Lappoy) seems to be saying “No” a lot, actually it's more like- “NO!”

His friends- Pete and Dave, on the other hand are very much in favour of repeatedly yelling “YES!”

The drumbeat of horses and the gruff shouts and cries of fast approaching men cause the floundering wizard to tumble turn to spy his impending doom!

And that's where the heavily armoured outriders of the approaching caravan find him, cowering on the dusty road.

Dave & Pete are gutted.

Rob, on the other hand, is rather delighted.

The caravan is heading for the Keep too.

What luck.

Two pleasant hours later and Lappoy is deposited, and cheerily waved off, within the Keep on the Borderlands castle yard, having regaled his new travelling companions with his tales of high adventure.

Lappoy the Unexpected (2nd level) lives on. 

That's all for this session, next time- five PCs in action.

Oh, and just to say the pot is up to £15.

Although... It's the weirdest party mix, random the guys are rolling at random for the Pre-Gens.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers

The Borderland Banditos (all one of them) and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 10, 2021)

*The Unexpected In The Borderlands.*​
*Session #004: Expect the Unexpected.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(played by Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 2.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Trebbelos* (played by Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 5: Being the 5th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about midday-ish.*

The Traveller's Inn, the meal nearly finished- soup again, and the first full meeting of the, sorry... The Unexpected, Master of Magic Lappoy THE Unexpected, presiding.




*High Master Lappoy sits at the head of the table, as is his right, note Afton Barr (the Bard) is on hand to provide much needed quips & jingles during the following chatter, and to deal with the media.*

“So, that's clear- I will lead you to the lair of these damned kobolds tomorrow morning. The tribe were all but decimated in my previous attack. We will enter their cavern, remembering- as I said, to look out for the pit trap. Then, we kill the guards- they will be no match for our combined magics. Although, keep in mind- I will be preserving my more powerful spells for the confrontation with the chief, his lair is a little further into the tunnels.”

Three of the four new members of the The Unexpected nod and continue to spoon their soup.

The other...

“You attacked the lair previously? On your own?”

The questions are delivered in a reedy quavering voice whispered directly into Lappoy's mind, damn that woman the high elf wizard thinks, and then instantly regrets doing so. The Mystical One, as she styles herself, a female Shou warlock, can communicate via telepathy. But, can she also read minds?

Lappoy simply nods to the woman by way of reply, while mumbling the incantation for his Burning Hands spell, I must remember to keep her in front of me- and in range, the wizard thinks.

The four new members of the The Unexpected (motto: Expect the Unexpected) are-

*Afton Barr (played by Dave) *is a (pre-gen) male half-elf bard, all the way from the rough streets of Baldur's Gate. An accomplished juggler of very little regard, the obsequious fellow will do anything and everything to gain the fame and fortune he truly deserves. At present he's counting on the brilliance of High Master Lappoy the Unexpected to give him the leg-up he needs.

*Tassit (played by Dave)* is a (pre-gen) female human monk, and she's feisty with it. She has but recently emerged from the wilds, seemingly- she says little about her past. Her self-imposed task is to attempt to achieve spiritual, mystical and magical enlightenment by destroying every gods-damned filthy greenskin, and the like, that crosses her path. Tassit is a force to be reckoned with (she thinks).

*The Mystical One (aka Meg) (played by Pete)* is a (pre-gen) female human warlock of indiscriminate age, having dedicated her life and soul to the Council (and counsel) of the Great Old Ones. She's from the far off land of Shou, and can communicate with those around her via telepathy, which can be most unnerving. The Mystical One is on a quest for world domination, but... y'know, in a good way. She will be the next leader of this adventuring band, this she swears to her cold not-yet-dead dread Masters.

*Trebbelos (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen)* male tiefling sorcerer, and more remarkably a fairly wholesome individual. Keen to battle tyranny in all its forms, rather poetic when faced with beauty, and a smooth talking charmer- with a devilish manner, of course. Trebbelos, for want of something better to do, is keen to play the part of the hero.

But that's enough of that for now.

*Day 6: Being the 6th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, 7.30 AM- an early start.*

Just over two hours later and The Unexpected are parked in Lappoy's favourite bit of shrubbery, the High Master is dispensing wisdom in his condescending way- pointing out the goblin and ogre caves to the left, and the kobold cavern to the right.




*Watching the Caves of Chaos.*

There's nothing coming- the adventurers watch and wait for a further twenty or so minutes, and then using what little cover there is make their way swiftly to the kobold cavern.

After a brief argument/discussion Tassit, the semi-stealthy monk, is sent forward to spy within- there are, as Lappoy predicted, a bunch of kobolds present, including one hefty specimen wearing armour (the wizard even got that right). That said the monk has no idea where the pit Lappoy was speaking about is situated- she can't see it.

Is this a test?

She therefore sneaks back to tell her friends, and then after another brief discussion- actually not much in the way of a discussion, the High Master is mostly giving orders. The Unexpected get in position to spring their surprise, more remarkably all five PCs manage to do this quietly.

Note Trebbelos and Lappoy have already got their Mage Armour on.




*Soon to be dead kobolds, maybe.*

The artillery (80% of the PCs) take it in turns to shuffle into the cavern entrance- blast (of some variety) a kobold, and then shuffle back out of sight again. Two kobold guards (actually very newly promoted kobold guards) are either burnt or otherwise butchered.

Then the front line arrives- Tassit the monk tumbles in, and then leaps a pit she cannot even see, landing in the crowd of kobolds- and more specifically directly before the armoured guard, the soon to be target of her fury.

“Die you filthy little scumbag!” She adds for the camera.

The monk then fails to hit (with advantage on all of her attacks) with her quarterstaff, then with her kicking foot, and then after spending her one and only inspiration point- with her staff again.

“Oh naughty word!”, the young monk adds.

And she'd be right to.




*Tassit in action.*

Afton Barr, the bard, dodges in and helps Tassit out (a bit) by casting a Light spell (so the monk can at least see who is hitting her) on the heavily armoured kobold.

Then moments later Trebbelos hits the now glowing kobold tough with a Fire Bolt- it feels the burn but works through it.

But the rest of the kobolds are now into the fight.

Tassit gets stabbed.




*And then stabbed again.*

But Lappoy as Unexpected is here to save the day, the High Master wizard steps in to play and with a Fire Bolt (Crit) blasts the armoured kobold to smithereens.




*That's why he's the High Master.*

Tassit meantime gets stabbed again, the kobold guards (most of 'em) as it turns out- they're desperate here, are only armed with knives.

The quick-thinking monk therefore swiftly disengages, and then leaps back over the pit, only... well, she doesn't. Tassit stumbles, flails (briefly), and then somehow star jumps to land hard directly onto the pit trap, which duly springs open.

Note, Dave playing Tassit just forget that the pit trap was there. I asked, “Where are you leaping too?” He moved Tassit a couple of squares and declared “Here!”

And the pit trap opens.

The vexed monk runs on air for a second, like they do in the cartoons, and then plummets.

The kobolds, it now appears, have improved upon their earlier pit trap design, they've added sharpened stakes smeared with rat (and other) faeces.

Tassit is impaled and dying down there.

She's also diseased.

But first things first- let's do something about the unconscious and dying thing, then get to work on the disease.




*“Well, get her out! We can't all stand at the back.” Lappoy is miffed, the attack isn't going to plan.*

Afton Barr, the bard, moves forward and flings a dagger at a kobold- he misses, and then fires a Healing Word down into Tassit in the pit, she stirs.

A kobold guard makes it past the pit and stabs Trebbelos.

This really isn't going well.

Also, the Unexpected have seen, and can now hear, that at least one kobold has already departed the scene, gone rushing- screaming and shouting all the way, deeper into the dank tunnelled lair.

The alarm is ringing.

The Mystical One therefore Eldritch Blasts another kobold dead, and then orders (using her telepathy) all of the members of the Unexpected (except Lappoy, of course) to leap the pit and engage with the enemy.

It's at this point however that the giant rats start arriving, the first of the nasty vermin swiftly cuts off the artillery, the second scrambles down into the pit, and to the prostrate and bloodied monk.




*Everything is under control...*

Trebbelos tags the giant rat threatening the adventurers with a Shocking Grasp, which only serves to rile it.

Another giant rat gets into the pit with Tassit.




*…of the giants rats and kobolds.*

Another kobold (easily) leaps the pit and stabs Afton.

A different kobold slithers safely down into the pit and stabs Tassit (yet again).

The monk is still prone, and now back down to one hit point.




*Please stop reading, or at the very least look away. There are experienced D&D players trying to work here...*

Tassit, miraculously, manages to get to her feet and smash the kobold that just stabbed her dead, with her quarterstaff.

“Get me outta here!” she yells, but time moves on very quickly.

Afton cuts a giant rat down with his rapier.

Yet another giant rat gets into the pit with Tassit.

It bites her.

The monk falls unconscious (again).

Trebbelos is quick to the scene, the tiefling sorcerer dodges past the giant rat in the cavern entrance and scurries to the very edge of the pit, he unleashes a somewhat feeble Burning Hands into the void- incinerating only one of the vermin, but thankfully entirely avoiding incinerating Tassit.

That's how it's done.

The heroic sorcerer is then swept into the air by a swirling magical vortex, he's deposited safely on the far side of the pit, but he's still not done. An inspiration point later and the last but one kobold standing is Shocking Grasped to death.

Trebbelos for MVP.

Too soon- keep reading.




*Trebbelos, showing folk how it should be done.*

But, we're still fighting...

Lappoy gets bitten by a giant rat.

The High Master is not best pleased.

Note, at this point Lappoy the Unexpected and The Mystical One have both backed out of the cavern, the pair are looking to stay alive here.

Another giant rat tries to get into the pit to feed on the bleeding out Tassit, alas it falls in and impales itself on a spike- dead.

However yet another pair of giant rats make it to the fracas.

I rolled 2d4 earlier to see how many giant rats were attracted to the fight, I rolled a '4' and a... what was it now? Oh yeah, another '4'.




*Where's your money at? Unexpected FTW? Or the Giant Rats & Kobold (singular)?*

And we get all the way around to Tassit's first Death Save.

It's a '1'.

Oh how we laughed.

At least I remember laughing.

Afton Barr, the bard, attempts to back away from the giant rat trying to savage him (without disengaging), he's prepared to take the risk- but of course he gets bitten, and now he's down to two hit points.

Although he's also now in position to press the red button, he Thunderwaves the three enemies before him- a kobold guard and two giant rats are ripped apart in the percussive shock and awe.

A (minor) victory of sorts.

Meanwhile, back in the pit the giant rats tuck in to Tassit.

The monk is dead.

She didn't last very long.

I ask Dave, playing Tassit, if she has any last words.

“Stupid!”

It was all he could think of.




*Can they... I mean, could they. Don't worry about the two giant rats in the pit, they're plenty busy eating Tassit.*

But then Trebbelos, the tiefling sorcerer, shouts out- there are more kobolds coming down the eastern passage.




*This looks very familiar.*

The tiefling is urgent- “Come across the pit, let's fight them!”, then however he Fire Bolts a giant rat (not quite dead) and ducks into hiding, in the kobold guard's former watch room.

Lappoy is quickly across the pit and to Trebbelos' side, the High Master stops briefly en route to Fire Bolt one of the approaching kobolds dead.

Moments later Afton Barr, the bard, also scrambles around the pit and into cover- the Unexpected are going for it.




*Brace for impact! Here they come.*

The Mystical One however telepathically explains (states) to Lappoy that she's staying on the 'run away' side of the pit. The warlock shuffles forward and Eldritch Blasts one of the giant rats in the pit eating Tassit dead, she then shuffles back into the shadows.

Trebbelos, the sorcerer, Fire Bolts another rushing kobold dead, and then he too dives back into cover.

Then...




*High Master Lappoy (the Unexpected) steps out and unleashes his Burning Hands.*

Come on! Come on!

And incinerates three more kobolds, following up the procedure with a series of taunts and threats, all delivered in guttural draconic.

The High Master rolls a '20' for his Intimidate check.

There is whooping.




*Lappoy, unexpected? I doubt it.*

That's how it is done.

The formerly swiftly approaching kobolds turn tail and run, back the way they came.

Afton, with a hearty cheer, steps out of hiding and sinks an arrow into the back of a fleeing kobold- dead. While The Mystical One, with a nod- and a little smile for Lappoy, shuffles around the pit and Eldritch Blasts another fleeing kobold, also dead.

The last giant rat in the pit grabs one of Tassit's hands and flees back to its stinky chamber to the west, to consume the bloody morsel in peace.

We're out of combat.

[Lots of kobolds and giant rats 525 XP]

Briefly.

There's a lot of shouting coming from down the eastern passage.

More kobolds are definitely coming.

Just to recap- The Mystical One is uninjured, Trebbelos is on 6 HP, Lappoy is on 5 HP and Afton Barr has just 2 HP left.

There's no healing left, save for those PCs with inspiration points and healing Hit Dice to spend (and are first level). A house rule.

Do we flee or do we make a stand?

But again, there's no discussion- Lappoy orders his followers to make a stand- and to shoot anything that comes down either passage.

“We're staying right here!” The High Master makes clear.

The adventurers have a few moments to sift through the belongings of the dead (kobolds) and then kick the bodies into the pit.

Afton Barr, the bard, uses his inspiration point to trigger his Hit Dice Healing (surge), he recovers one hit point- totally worth it.




*It's a waiting game, all the PCs have readied actions...*

While, not far away...




*Kobold Chief Tonka rallies his troops and then gives the order...*

Here they come- and all at once.

Afton shoots a kobold dead, Lappoy likewise blasts another with a Fire Bolt, while The Mystical One wounds yet another with her Eldritch Blast.




*Here goes nothing...*

Afton holds the line and stabs a kobold dead, Trebbelos's Fire Bolt accounts for another one.

Then Lappoy elbows himself into the fracas and unleashes his Thunderwave.




*Oh Lappoy!*

Followed by...




*He's magnificent. Just the wounded kobold chief and one other left standing.*

The other surviving kobold tries to rush his way out of the lair, en route The Mystical One stabs the unfortunate in the back, while Afton Barr impales the little bastard with his rapier.

Dead!

Then The Mystical One steps out into the cavern passage and blows the kobold chief's tiny mind- with her Dissonant Whispers, the former big boss of the tribe flees screaming.

But the kobold chief doesn't get far, it soon staggers to a halt, shakes its head clear and hefts its battleaxe, and then comes running (and screeching threats) straight back at the Unexpected.




*Straight for The Mystical One.*

The Shou warlock doesn't flinch, only telepathically orders her companions to swiftly end the threat.

Afton Barr fails to do so with his rapier, while Trebbelos' Fire Bolt is way off-target, which just leaves...

Lappoy the Unexpected.

“Please High Master”, The Mystical One telepathically begs.

Lappoy, of course, blasts away the kobold chief's head, with a Fire Bolt, and another Crit.

Oh Lappoy!

[Kobolds & the chief 400 XP]

So, a couple of things to report-

Lappoy takes possession of the black opal on a thick gold chain that the kobold chief was formerly sporting- it looks particularly valuable.

The three other members of the Unexpected have enough XP for level two.

That's nice.

But first a short rest to reflect, also an opportunity for Lappoy's followers (all of them, even the telepathic ones) to repeatedly tell the High Master of Magics how great he is.

More of the same sort of thing next time.

The pot is up to £23.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers

The High Master of Magics Lappoy the Unexpected, and his followers. Oh, and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 14, 2021)

Wait until you see the next one, it was glorious to behold. I think there was at least one point at which every one of the players was screaming something different at each other.

And none of it was particular edifying, or anything that I could repeat here.

It ended in laughter, of course.

This one is turning into a blast.

Cheers goonalan, just working on the next bit of the Dark Squad's adventure in Fantasy Grounds.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 15, 2021)

*The Unexpected In The Borderlands.*​
*Session #005: To Be Unexpected.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(played by Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 2.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1 *RIP
The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Trebbelos* (played by Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 6: Being the 6th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 11-ish.*

The Unexpected are trying to get in a short rest in, they're situated just a little way in to the kobold tribe's lair...

That doesn't happen.

At least not yet.

Only twenty or so minutes in and a bunch of non-combatant kobolds come hollering for their freedom down the hallway- the lame, the old & sick, and the kids.




*Bloody hell, just leave us alone.*

There follows a brief chat- remarkably restrained, Lappoy & The Mystical One can both speak Draconic, although the former scares the what-not out of the kobolds by using her telepathy.

The rag-tag collection of kobolds are questioned by the pair, although the pitiful creatures don't know much, after all, they're the lame, the old & sick, and the kids. They do however know that a tribe of orcs live close to their lair- in one of the caves a little way above, and that's definitely worth knowing.

And so after leaving all of their valuable possessions- a handful of silver coins, the kobold gaggle are allowed to flee the lair, this after at least two players confirm with the DM that there's genuinely no XP to be gained by slaughtering this crowd.

[Kobold non-combatants allowed to flee the area 100 XP]

But here's the thing, some other inhabitants of the ravine spot the less than silent kobolds fleeing their former abode, a little later on this gang decide to check out what's happening over here.

Note, I rolled a 1d10- on a '1', something bad happens.

I rolled a '1'.

But we'll get to that.

Just to make clear, a good thing doesn't happen if I roll a '10', there's no balance/reciprocity.

So, eventually, a short rest is taken, although at the end of it all Afton Barr, the bard, is still all but broken (and he's without spells or indeed anything useful). Then the Unexpected head on down the eastern passage- to see what they can see, and as cautious as they can be.

They're still very much on edge.

Particularly the aforementioned Afton.

Into the hastily abandoned common chamber of the kobold tribe...




*Afton figures he may as well have something to eat, even a condemned man gets a last supper. The bard also wonders about his life choices so far, how did end up being the front line for a bunch of half-crazed wizards?*

The place is searched, or else ransacked, the eagle-eyed bard- Afton, spots a swatch of silk, still in good condition- obviously stolen from a merchant's wagon.

Treasure!

Then onwards...




*Nada.*

Next, a locked storeroom is discovered, and then swiftly unlocked- the key was on the kobold chief (Tonka, from memory) the Unexpected murderised earlier.

Note this operation took ten minutes or so to play out around the VTT, so nervous were the four adventurers...

There is however absolutely nothing of value in the storeroom, although Trebbelos makes his companions aware that the salted meats stored here are... human.

Then onwards some more, and again- very cautiously, to the hastily abandoned chambers of the aforementioned kobold chief, Tonka... and treasure, surely.




*Now this is more like it...*

Eventually, the PCs take their time, three significant things are discovered- a battered and burnt suit of half-plate armour, heavy but it should still be worth a gold or twenty (it belonged to Farned, Priest of the Leaf Lord). A blanket with some money (just over 50gp) and a key cleverly sown into the hem, discovered by The Mystical One- she's thorough.

And lastly, a sturdy chest- and the key found above fits, and there's more coin within.

The PCs are semi-rich (in comparison) and keep in mind all PCs start with basic equipment and 1d20cp, 1d12sp, 1d10ep & 1d8gp each.

There follows a thirty minute (real time) debate, entitled- What's Next?

The consensus is the following, and in this order-

Go back to the entrance to the kobold caverns and check out the other passage- from which the rats came earlier.

Rest, take an extended rest- three of the four PCs here have enough XP to level up. Levelling up is a priority, and besides almost all of the PCs are either injured or low on spells.

All PCs are agreed on this (sorta, see below).

The rest of the debate, well that's a little more contentious/fractious.

In summary-

Lappoy (played by Rob), wishes to go on to further glory, he's all for attacking the ogre in its cave- there's only one of it, and four of the Unexpected.

A little later, when we get to the fractious, Lappoy insists (he's putting his foot down) that the Unexpected go on- and he's in charge.

But...

Afton Barr (played by Dave) is all for returning to the Keep on the Borderlands, and while there- selling the treasures that they have found here, and with the money hiring a few mercenaries, and buying a few potions of healing. Then, heading back here for the Ogre etc.

The Mystical One & Trebbelos (both played by Pete) are both in favour of exploring the cave's hereabouts, and then attacking whichever one appears to be the least well defended.

Afton's words of wisdom are falling on deaf ears.

A little while later and the bard is left in no doubt, Trebbelos offers the following- “If you are going, go... but don't bother coming back. We will make our mark here before we depart!”

Trebbelos, the tiefling sorcerer, is beginning to think that he's a hero...

That could prove fatal.

Just to say, Dave (playing Afton) is down to one PC again, and he's effectively the front-line- the bard, he's badly wounded- out of inspiration points, has used his Healing HD, and has only cantrips left.

Sucks to be him.

In the end however the decision is put off, the reason- the Unexpected are ordered by Lappoy (always the voice of reason) to get the first two jobs done- clear the lair, and then take an extended rest here. Then the debate can continue.

And so...

Back to the cavern entrance, and across the pit- taking every precaution, and then led by Afton Barr, naturally, they shuffle gingerly into a disgusting and foul chamber. Home, surprise surprise, to a pack of giant rats- the fighting starts almost immediately.




*The three wizards (sorta) send the tank (bard) forward. Dave, playing Afton, winces every time he hears his PCs name, it's usually one of the other three PCs ordering him into danger. Actually, it's mostly all three of them ordering him into danger.*

A larger than normal giant rat races forward and attempts to sink its teeth into Afton, it fails to do so, oddly the beast has a silver chain tangled around its body.

Trebbelos blasts the attacking rat with a Fire Bolt, the beast seems to be made of sterner stuff, the tielfing therefore immediately retreats.

Afton stabs the thing with his rapier, but the other rats are closing in on the bard- who once again (and with only 4 HP to his name) finds himself in the front line. He therefore shares the last of his bardic inspiration for the day with Lappoy, and then pleads for the High Wizard to come and save him.




*Lappoy, here to save the day!*

Lappoy, of course, obliges- a Thunderwave takes out the big bad rat, and another giant rat- while leaving a third all but crippled.

Lappoy, naturally, takes a few steps back- leaving, once again, Afton to take the hits.

Several of the giant rats flee- disappearing into a variety of tunnels in the walls, but two of the pack remain, and move swiftly to snap and bite the bard.




*"Oh... I hate this... I'm a bard- I want to live, I want to learn to play the banjo... I only carry this rapier because it came with the set, Lappoy... save me again!"*

Seconds later and Afton is down and dying...

The Mystical One Eldritch Blasts another of the vermin dead as the bard passes his first Death Save- just to say none of the PCs have any healing (except Afton, when he gets his spells back).




*Another victory for Lappoy and the Unexpected, and some kind words from the great leader to the brave bard- "Get up Afton, stop acting the giddy goat! I said get up... Oh!"*

Then Lappoy strides forward and incinerates the last giant rat with a Fire Bolt, and for max damage, the High Wizard orders his comrades to take care of the bard while he extricates the silver chain from the large giant rat's dead body.

The silver chain is dotted with well cut citrines- it's very valuable.

Lappoy is giggling.

Meantime, Trebbelos manages to stabilise Afton.

I'm as surprised about this as you are.

[A bunch of giant rats 125 XP]

But here's the thing, the Unexpected cannot stay here- the cavern is filth-ridden, but there's also the small matter on an unconscious bard and a pit that needs to be traversed.

And so...

After a 5-10 minute discussion, heated at times.

The Mystical One and Trebbelos make the attempt (neither of them are happy about this), while Lappoy with his Mage Hand helpfully makes pointed suggestions as the duo go about their work.

He's very helpful- “No, there you fools!”




*You can still see Tassit's cold lifeless (and impaled) body in the pit, her soul-less eyes staring into infinity! All very poetic but it was Afton that had to climb down into the pit earlier to get Tassit's things (money).*

Do you remember I told you that there were some other inhabitants of the Caves of Chaos that spotted the kobolds leaving their lair?

Well, they've been watching operations from the mouth of the kobold cavern, that is until now...

So, the observers are a bunch of goblins, and when I say a bunch I mean there are six of them, armed with scimitars and bows.

But here's the two remarkable things- the first, The Mystical One and Trebbelos manage to get Afton across the pit, and to safety.

Second thing- all of the members of the Unexpected manage to spot the goblins before they launch their attack (I rolled a '1' & '3' +6 with advantage for the goblin's collective Stealth check).

However, it gets nasty...




*The Mystical One starts screaming- she's just seen the goblin's initiative rolls in the combat tracker.*

Here's how it goes down- the first goblin scampers in and stabs The Mystical One in the back, and she's bloodied.

A second goblin scurries in and repeats the performance, The Mystical One would be down and dying if she hadn't have used her inspiration point to trigger a Healing HD (a house rule- first level PCs only).

She lives... still, but only just...

Then, you'll like this- a third goblin scurries into sight and shoots The Mystic One in the back, with a Crit, and then rolls max damage on his dice- and now The Mystical One (Meg) is dead.

Dead as opposed to unconscious.

Pete is sub-happy.

Although the laughter more than drowns out his childish caterwauling.

Yet another goblin rushes in and shoots Trebbelos, the tiefling sorcerer is on one hit point.

I note that I am the only one laughing now, although I think I can hear Rob smirking.

So, this is going well.




*Where's The Mystical One? The latest goblin shooter is using the dead warlock as a perch.*

Trebbelos, as with The Mystical One, triggers a Healing HD surge using his inspiration point.

Lappoy, the Unexpected, peers around the corner and unleashes his Burning Hands- incinerating two of the goblins in the cavern entrance passage, and leaving the last barely hanging on to life.




*Where's your money now? Who, if any, will survive?*

The wizard swiftly retreats into the filthy rat chamber, and orders Trebbelos in a hissed whisper- to do something similar, “Retreat!”

The sorcerer fails to Fire Bolt the badly wounded goblin, and then does as he's told- he retreats, scampering off deeper into the abandoned kobold lair.

Alas one of the yet to act goblins rushes into the lair, leaps the pit, and heads off straight after Trebbelos.

A second goblin follows the same route, while the badly wounded goblin runs back out of the cavern, heading back to its own lair, and screaming...

That can't be a good thing, although the PCs, of course, don't know about this... yet.

They can however hear it happening.

Then yet another uninjured goblin leaps the pit, and... notices that the sprawled Afton Barr is still breathing. The goblin therefore stabs the bard- he's not dead, but now he's only inches from the grave.

Just to make clear, when the three goblins went to leap the pit I rolled a 1d6= 1-2 they head east down the stinky passage towards Lappoy, who is hiding- remember; while 3-6 they go after Trebbelos, who is much visible. I made all of the dice rolls out in the open.

Trebbelos' direction every time.




*Note, Lappoy is staying quiet, just for info the wizard has two inspiration points still to spend.*

Meanwhile Afton Barr passes another Death Save, 2-2, it's in the balance.

But what's this...




*Lappoy uses an inspiration point to get advantage on a Stealth check- that's a '21' in total, the wizard sneaks out of the lair- after also conjuring a natural '20' to leap the pit.*

Neither the goblins nor Trebbelos witness the High Master's departure.

The quartet seem to be otherwise engaged.

Lappoy, perhaps less unexpected than usual, is outta there, he's off and running.

Trebbelos, after briefly shouting for Lappoy, starts talking at a hundred miles an hour- in the Common tongue, which the goblins sorta understand. He attempts, after stealthily casting Friends, to persuade the approaching goblins, or else the nearest one, that he is a mighty wizard and likely to incinerate them all with a terrible spell.

He rolls a '1' and a '3' with his advantage on his check.

The goblins are just not buying it...

Seconds later and the sorcerer is thwacked into unconsciousness by the two closest goblins, using the flats of the blades.




*The goblins have a prisoner.*

Afton makes his final Death Save.

He rolls a '3'.

The bard is dead.

[Goblin wanderers 300 XP]

And Lappoy, boy can the Master of Magics run, he doesn't bother stopping at the Fortune's Five camp, they've heard this song before, the wizard arrives all the way back at the Keep on the Borderlands maybe three hours later.

Out of breath.

Out of friends, for now...

But remember, he's about to become rich.

Time to put together a new part of adventurers- the Doubly Unexpected?

And I made two random encounter rolls during Lappoy's journey back to the Keep, two because the first roll was half-cocked, you know- electronically.

I made the second roll because Rob, who plays Lappoy, was just giggling too hard.

I swear he was crying for something like twenty minutes.

Boy there was a lot of swearing from the other two.

It's time for some new adventurers, of course, oh and captured PCs (Trebbelos) count as dead, but their XP is not distributed, captured PCs need to be rescued, or else their XP is 'released' when they get killed.

The pot is up to £27.

Although I venture there'll be more to add next session.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers from the High Master of Magics and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Oct 18, 2021)

You're racking up quite an impressive death toll ... Keep at it!!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 20, 2021)

*Lappoy In The Keep on the Borderlands.*​
*Session #006: Lappoy Does Admin- Nobody Dies.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 2.

*Captured by the goblins-
Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 1.

*Dead PCs to date (in alphabetical order, and list supplied just because.)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Further note, there are no pictures.

Day 8: Being the 8th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons.*

And so we've moved on a couple of days, but Lappoy has been very busy, and this session- well, there's just me and Rob present. Lappoy wanted to get a few things done before getting the next group of schmucks brave adventurers together to go visit the Caves of Chaos with him.

So, he's been busy, but there are no images from FGU to go with this, so I'll keep it short.

Lappoy sells the two items of treasure he managed to snaffle from the lair of the kobolds, this takes place at Lhodis' Gemporium- Lhodis is the jewel/gems merchant at the Keep.

The chain with the citrines on, last seen around the neck of the largest giant rat, sells for 252gp. The massive gold chain with the black opal, as worn by Tonka the kobold chief, sells for 648gp. These prices account for the 5% tax that is charged on all such transaction by the Guild at the Keep, to pay for the upkeep, guard etc.

Lappoy is over the moon about having exactly 900gp to spend, but less happy about having had to pay 5% taxes.

The wizard gets a room in the Travellers Rest, and pays the rent for the next tenday (he's confident). He also enjoys a few nice meals at the Inn.

He also interviews and then hires on the two biggest thugs he can find, and is happy to pay competitive rates (2.5gp/day for the pair). The two new sign-ons are called Wormwood and Scrubs. Note these two guys are not adventurers, they're NPCs, and their orders are- 1) Obey Lappoy, and 2) If Lappoy dies then you don't get paid, so stay close and keep him very safe.

While doing some and/or all of the above Lappoy is also advertising and putting the word around that he's hiring, a 50gp reward (shared) for anyone that will help him rescue a brave adventurer kidnapped by goblins within the Caves of Chaos.

That's Trebbelos, remember him.

Last bit, I'm not hanging around- Lappoy also visits as much of the Keep on the Borderland as he can, trying to gauge the facilities.

To this end he discovers the following-

Extended chats with several guards lead him to believe that money and contracts are given to adventuring parties that make a name for themselves around here. Basically, as with the Fortune's Five adventurers, groups get hired on to tackle a local problem- uppity humanoids, bandits and the like, whatever. Lappoy files this info away for later use.

Lappoy meets with an aged priest of Oghma, called Darvon, the old man also has a pair of wordless acolytes- the duo have taken a vow of silence, Darvon explains. Lappoy has no use for this guy, although after a strange turn in the conversation Davron offers to lend Lappoy one of his acolytes, if and when he heads back to the Caves of Chaos. A priest would be good, for the healing, and yet... the High Master rolled a few checks here, somehow there was something not quite right about this trio, but the high elf isn't sure what. He eventually makes his excuses and skedaddles.

Lappoy visits Arthur Selfridge's Emporium, the Keep's sole provisioner. He also visits Trotters Traders, an independent dealer who sells everything and anything. Derek Trotter- Lappoy is certain, will also buy anything, if the price is right. That's good to know. Lappoy, a bit later on buys a Potion Of Climbing from Derek, he wanted Potion of Healing but the trader didn't have one, but Derek made the sale anyway.

Lappoy goes to the bank, he makes a hefty deposit= 500gp.

Lappoy visits the Guildhouse, these are the folk that are responsible for maintaining the tax on all sales within the Keep. The High Master learns, after a small bribe to a clerk, that members of the Guild are exempt from all taxes. How do you get to be a member of the Guild? Simples, do something for the Guild, or more specifically for one of its members, and then get proposed for membership.

Lappoy discovers the names of a few members of the Guild, they include Lhodis the gem/jewel seller, Arthur Selfridge & Derek Trotter.

Lastly, Lappoy visits the Shrine of the Morning Lord, and talks with the Curate there, who is called Xyneg. Lappoy fails to get on with the priest, he seems to not be enamoured of religion at all ('It's a weakness'), although on a later visit the High Master secures two Potions of Healing for himself.

Then, the day after, Lappoy gathers together his new hires.

But we'll get an intro to the new Unexpected in the next session.

The pot is up to £29.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers Lappoy and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 24, 2021)

*Lappoy (& co-workers) in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #007: Bear left for the Goblins.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 2.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 1.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 1.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 1.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 1.

*NPC's (employed by Lappoy)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard.

*Captured by the goblins-
Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 2.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 9: Being the 9th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after tea-time.*

In the Traveller's Rest, and here's the gang.

Top table is Lappoy, of course, with Wormwood & Scrubs either side of the High Master, but let's take a moment to make the acquaintance (no matter how brief) of the new guys-

*Krago of the Mountains* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male mountain dwarf ranger, an expert hunter (and exterminator) of the humanoid scum that dog his home lands. Krago has been travelling for a while with Sho-Rembo, she's trying to mellow the dwarf. Krago's goal is to do maybe three things- hunt and kill goblins and orcs, number one; stand up to bullies, number two; and lastly (but by no means least), he really likes to drink and shoot off his mouth.

*Mohag the Wanderer* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male human barbarian, from the northern steppes. A dumb monosyllabic brute with a wanderlust. At six feet four and weighing just short of 250lbs, Mohag is a force to be reckoned with. Particularly as all he knows, and all he likes, is (directed) violence. Note the application of the word directed, Mohag is not (yet) unhinged.

*Sho-Rembo* (played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) female halfling druid, with a cosmic plan- she believes that she will become a great druid and that she is feted to save the world. Obviously, she doesn't tell this kind of thing to everyone, but she's not adverse to constantly hinting at it. She further believes that her fate is entwined somehow with Krago of the Mountains. Sho-Rembo is also fond of the bottle, she climbed inside soon after her family and friends were slaughtered on the trail (by Orcs), she was the lone survivor.

*Sir Glen* (played by Dave) is a (pre-gen) male human paladin of Lathander, and he's a local- although not quite, he has been in the Keep at the Church of the Morning Lord for maybe three months now. Sir Glen, a noble from Waterdeep by birth, is trying his best to be a man of the people, but everyone and everywhere here is just so... filthy. Sir Glen's butler, Humdinger, stays safely ensconced within the noble Lord's rooms (and out of sight). This will be Sir Glen's first combat action, he's keen to make his mark.

*Sosspan* (played by Dave) is a male dragonborn wizard who has been travelling the lands looking for work with his brother Yor for the last six or so months. The pair have made some dubious choices during this time, and been on the wrong side of the law more than once. They need money, and they need experience, before the pair can head home to slaughter their tyrannical father.

*Yor* (played by Pete) is a (pre-gen) male dragonborn fighter who has been travelling the lands looking for work with his brother Sosspan for the last six or so months. The pair have made some dubious choices during this time, and been on the wrong side of the law more than once. They need money, and they need experience, before the pair can head home to slaughter their tyrannical father.

You'll note that several of the PCs are linked, and that each PC in the pair bond is played by a different player. Rob with Lappoy is well in the lead here (with the XP et al) so Pete and Dave have (at last, some would say) decided to try working together a bit more.

Hence the dragonborn brothers, and the druid and ranger combo.

Also, we're not short of tanks for this iteration of the Unexpected, note Sosspan is the first non-pre-gen PC rolled up. It was a random roll for his class and race, as it turned he also (randomly) rolled the same draconic ancestry as Yor, so... brothers.

But let's get through this...

Lots of chatter, a trip around the town for several of the PCs/players- just to check out what's available here, until... the meeting in the Traveller's Rest.




*That's nice, but how many of them will make it to the end (of this session)?*

The job, as dictated by Lappoy is-

Go to the Caves of Chaos, enter the goblin cave- kill goblins, lots of goblins, and rescue Trebbelos. Fee for the return of Trebbelos to the Keep = 50gp, shared between the six PCs. Five minutes of hard negotiations later and the prize money goes up to 60gp (=10gp each) for the win.

Next Lappoy rules- all treasure is divided equally, except he wants a third of the value off the top, basically nine shares- Lappoy gets three, all of the other PCs get one.

Go get a drink, this chat goes on for a remarkably long time (over twenty minutes) which in itself seems excessive as the PCs have so far had their arses kicked by pretty much everything in the Caves of Chaos.

But eventually we get there, Lappoy gets two shares of the treasure, all the other PCs one- note this only got agreed because Lappoy went on to say that one share of his treasure will be going to Wormwood & Scrubs.

Note, at this point the other PCs think that Wormwood and Scrubs will be doing their fair share of the fighting, they will not. Wormwood and Scrubs job is solely to protect Lappoy, but the PCs don't figure this out until much later.

Next, and Rob (playing Lappoy) has been thinking about things, and so- Lappoy knows that there are a bunch of rumours floating around about various things in the region (all of the PCs start with a few of these). So, the High Magicman is of the opinion that everyone should just share what they know, because there's no benefit to PCs just hoarding their information. Remarkably everyone at the table agrees to this.

So, the list goes-

(3) Tribes of different creatures live in different caves.
(6) All of the cave entrances are trapped.
(8) Altars are very dangerous.
(9) A fair maiden is imprisoned within the caves.
(13) There are hordes of tiny dragon-men in the lower caves.
(14) Piles of magic armour are hoarded in the southern caves.
(16) Lizardmen live in the marshes.    
(17) An elf once disappeared across the marshes.
(20) There is more than one tribe of ores within the caves.

There follows much off-topic discussion, which Lappoy manages to cajole back around.

The job at hand is to rescue Trebbelos, then the Unexpected can start making plans for trips into the marshes etc.

So, we're agreed.

Caves of Chaos, early rise and off- tomorrow morning.

But just to say that the DM lets the players know- there are twenty rumours in total to collect, if one PC gets them all then something else will happen. Rumours can be garnered in a variety of ways, like by spending time and money in a bar asking questions (or similar). So, collect all twenty and there's a reward- not for the individual PC but for the adventurers in general.

Note, Lappoy also pays for everyone's meal.

It is notable, to this DM, that Lappoy is being a little more generous, and sociable, it's not just that Dave & Pete are working in concert more often, and agreeing with each other a lot. It's also that the PCs they have atm seem to be pretty tough looking fellows, there are a lot of tanks on display.

*Day 10: Being the 10th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about ten-ish.*

The trip to the Caves of Chaos is uneventful, that is until they get towards Lappoy's favourite foliage-enhanced hiding spot at the head of the ravine.

Only there's something different about the place this time, someone or something has been digging here, the excavation is both crude and new, and as Sho-Rembo (druid) and Krago (ranger) are heading forward to investigate, well.. a ferocious grizzly bear leaps out of a tree and attempts to bite through Sir Glen's helm and head.




*Sir Glen doesn't last long...*

It gets close- Glen is down and dying seconds later, Scrubs is clawed down to three hit points and starts screaming.




*So much for the plan.*

Guess what?

I rolled a '1' for my random encounters, ain't that neat?

Throughout what follows Sho-Rembo is mostly screaming for her colleagues not to kill the 'magnificent beast'.

There follows however a fair amount of confusion, Yor rushes in to try and slice the bear, the dragonborn fighter however is off target. Meantime the dwarf ranger, Krago of the Mountains, flings a handaxe into the ursine's face. Both Lappoy and Sosspan pepper the thing with Magic Missiles, the brown bear is bloodied.

But then it claws Yor, and now the dragonborn fighter is also unconscious and bleeding out.




*Two of the tanks grab a dirt nap.*

Sosspan goes ape (but it's not his initiative).

The brown bear rushes forward to savage Mohag, the barbarian, next.

Mohag rages and slams his greataxe into the brute, the beast staggers...

At which point Sho-Rembo, the halfling druid, attempts to use her skills to shout and frighten the badly wounded bear away, while it still lives.

The bear ignores the druid, she rolled a '3'.

Sir Glen passes his first Death Save- there is cheering, while Krago, the dwarf ranger, swears a lot and then throws another handaxe in the ursine's face.

Yor passes his first Death Save.

Note at this point the brown bear is stood on/over this pair.

At which point Lappoy fires a Fire Bolt into the bear and kills it dead.

You'll note, and not for the first time, that it's Lappoy (again) who ends the fight.

[Brown Bear 200 XP]




*I don't think the DM is on any of the player's Christmas card list this year.*

The High Master is quickly giving orders, the fallen duo are pulled out from beneath the beast and get this- each given a Potion of Healing by the wizard.

I know, shocked me- that's all of Lappoy's Healing Potions spent.

The Unexpected then spend an hour or more in the woods here, being very quiet, and very careful, so that the pair of tanks can recuperate. Note Sho-Rembo is less than happy, but mollified somewhat by the fact that circumstances dictated behaviour in this instance- her colleagues were fighting for their lives.

The druid applies a little healing to the badly wounded Scrubs.

There's a brief chat, should they return to the Keep, make the attempt to rescue Trebbelos tomorrow, when everyone has healed, but no- they're going in, and keep in mind all the players are keen to get going.




*The cave of the Goblins.*

Alas, as it turns out, none of the PCs are particularly stealthy, eventually the druid, Sho-Rembo and the ranger, Krago, are persuaded to check the place out.

More remarkably the pair are great at the job.

There are two batches of goblins, in chambers to either side of the passage, and they seem to be paying attention, the guards are not lax here.




*Lots of Goblins.*

The pair make it back their friends to share their info.

But there's no backing down, the plan is- they hit the goblins to the west first, but ready for the eastern mob to come calling.

The second part of the plan, the Unexpected do all they can to make sure that the exit to the cavern doesn't get 'blocked', they don't want to get cut off, just in case they need to retreat fast.

Odd, they've started to work together.

The Unexpected even manage to work their way quietly forward into the lair, after some good checks.

The PCs without darkvision, and there are plenty of them, are relived to see that the goblins are using torches in here.

Here's the set up-




*3... 2... 1!*

Cross your fingers, here goes, and around the VTT the players know it.

Sho-Rembo dashes out and conjures Entangling plants which burst through the dirt of the cavern, ensnaring three of the goblins in the spells compass.




*Entangle!*

Yor, the dragonborn fighter, rushes out and blasts the nearest three goblins with his poisonous breath, and then rolls 2d6 = '3' poison damage.

But then Lappoy steps up and sends three of the goblins to sleep, all the badly wounded ones.

Sosspan follows the High Master in and blasts the only non-sleeping, or else non-entangled, goblin dead.

There's a tingle in the air, this may turn out to be a success, but keep in mind the goblins here are screaming and shouting all the while.




*Note the Entangle spell has been replaced by a box, easier to see through, I'll get the hang of FGU one day.*

Then Krago and Mohag rush in and smash a pair of goblins dead- one of them was prone and sleeping, the other was entangled.

Then several things happen at once, Sho-Rembo beans an entangled goblin with her sling- and yet it lives, while the second entangled goblin manages to free itself from the grasping plants, and then run screaming down the western passage, it doesn't get far.

The DM warns the players, if this guy gets away...

Yor scrambles into the entangling plants and then throws a dagger in the fleeing goblin's back, and still it runs...

Oh, and Scrubs lets Lappoy know- there are more goblins coming from the east.

Lappoy also wades into the entangling plants and attempts to shoot the fleeing goblin down with a Fire Bolt, he misses, but then uses and inspiration point to repeat, and now the little bastard is dead.

“Goblins from the east!” The High Master confirms.




*Incoming!*

Sosspan Fire Bolts the last entangled goblin dead, there's only one enemy left in the chamber, and the little bastard is still snoozing.

Mohag chops it's head off, while Sir Glen and Krago step in to cover and ready actions for the coming goblins.

The first goblin from the east into the chamber is met by a charging Sir Glen, who is high wide and handsome with his longsword, the paladin hasn't landed a hit so far.

Then the holy warriors has to dodge a clutch of spears (three) as the rushing goblins skid to a halt and unleash a barrage.

Sir Glen misses again, his highest attack roll so far has been a '4'.

The goblin hassling Sir Glen is hit by two Fire Bolts (Lappoy & Sosspan) it survives (damage rolls are low), but the creature gets too close to the High Master and Wormwood stabs it in the gut- dead.

More spears come skittering down the corridor towards Sir Glen, the paladin dodges and grins back at the greenskins.

“The Morning Lord shall take thy black souls!” He rolls a '19' plus bonuses for his Intimidate, the goblins are having doubts- one rushes off back the way it came, gibbering to itself.

“That's not ideal!” Lappoy shouts over to Sir Glen.

Krago and Mohag rush the goblins, the ranger is way off target, but the barbarian enters his rage and almost cuts two of the goblins down.

The remainder look terrified.




*Mohag is swinging hard, and raging again.*

The Unexpected attempt a pile on, rushing to attack, but there as many hits as misses, eventually Sir Glen- with his first hit, takes down another goblin, there's only one more of the little bastards in the fight. Although at least two of the little buggers have fled back to their previous chamber.

Lappoy orders an all out attack, the Unexpected chase the goblins back to their lair, meantime Sosspan Fire Bolts the last goblin in the fight dead.




*Get after them!*

There's just the two fleeing goblins to chase down.

They went east.

But just to say, there are a quartet of wandering goblins (armed with shortbows) in the lair, they're actually the guys that invaded the kobold lair earlier in the Unexpected's adventures here. Well, these guys have just heard the call... they're coming.

Yor, the dragonborn fighter, leads the charge.

Note all of the PCs are now going super tactical, move and then ready an attack with whatever missile weapon they have to hand...

This is getting serious.

So, Yor leads the charge, which triggers the two goblins that retreated to this chamber, and grabbed new spears, to launch their weapons at the dragonborn- Yor takes a glancing hit.

Sir Glen rushes in and slices the first goblin, and rolls '1' damage. The fourth PC in a row to do so.

At which point the first of the goblin wandering patrol enters the chamber from the opposite side, starts shouting the odds, and then shoots at Sir Glen, the paladin has suffered more attacks than all of his colleagues combined.

Another miss.




*More Goblins, and the Unexpected are pretty strung-out.*

Another three goblin wanderers scamper into the chamber and shoot at Sir Glen, all misses...

You should hear the players at this point.

OOOOOAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa-AH!

Then, it had to happen, the goblin standing next to Sir Glen stabs the paladin with its spear- the paladin yet lives.

Krago charges in and smashes the nearest goblin dead.




*And once again we're back to this... it could go either way.*

The raging Mohag makes it to the party and buries his greataxe in a goblin's head- dead.

Although seconds later the barbarian gets stabbed.

Yor rushes in and cuts a goblin dead, and then gets his second wind. There are three goblins left in the fight.

Sir Glen, playing the hero, rushes past the goblins in an attempt to cut off their retreat, then he cuts a goblin (for very little damage) and shouts at the three remaining creatures.

“Surrender to the Sun Lord, or meet your dark-death!”

Dark-death?

What's that about?

Lappoy next strides forward, shoots a different goblin with a Fire Bolt, and then repeats Sir Glen's call for surrender, only without the religion and dark-death, and this time in the goblin tongue. Furthermore, the wizard explains, should they surrender he will allow the goblins to flee with their lives.




*Watch out for Dark-Death!*

The goblins however are not buying it, the first attempts to cut and run.

Oddly the dumb creature attempts to run west- through the adventurers, alas Sosspan and Wormwood bringing up the rear fill the entire passage, there's nowhere for the little bastard to go.

Sosspan hits it with a Fire Bolt, and rolls '1' damage for the third time in a row, while Wormwood fails to stab it with his spear.

A second goblin drops its bow and grabs out its scimitar, and tries to cut down the badly wounded Sir Glen, yet another miss on the paladin, however the little bastard then dodges past the paladin and rushes for a set of stairs heading up to the south.

“Stop him!” Lappoy shouts.

The second goblin follows suit...

The Unexpected have two more goblins to chase down.




*Fleeing Goblins made visible by FGU magic- see below.*

But the thing about the stairs that the goblins are running up is... there are no lights up here, and so Mohag and Sir Glen can't see what's going on up there. But the barbarian isn't stopping- he's raging.

But there's no target where he's swinging...

But then Sho-Rembo, smart halfling lady, grabs a torch from the wall and goes rushing to the foot of the stairs, and now the goblins can be seen.

Yor rushes on and cuts the first fleeing goblin down.

Then Sir Glen, with a sudden burst of speed, and right at the edge of the light catches up with the second fleeing goblin, and with a Crit, ends the bugger.

There's just one goblin left in the chamber, and it's surrounded.

Lappoy easily convinces the horrible little fellow to give up the fight.

Victory, and save for the counting of XP (and possibly coin) the session is at an end.




*The Halfling brings a light, and saves the day.*

[Lots of Goblins 800 XP]

All the PCs have enough XP for level 2, three of them (Pete's guys) have 300 XP exactly.

But the Unexpected are not going home, and they're moving quickly- clearing away the bodies while looting them, tying up their goblin prisoner and... but that's for next time.

The pot is up to £39.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #008: Death to the Goblins!

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 2.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 1.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 1.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 1.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 1.

*NPC's (employed by Lappoy) Absent this session?
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard.

*Captured by the goblins-
Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 2.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 10: Being the 10th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after midday.*

The Unexpected are not going home, and they're moving quickly, policing up the area (and searching the place)- dragging the dead bodies of the goblins out of the way, and while this is going on Lappoy and Krago are, of course, putting the hard word on the goblin prisoner they have taken.

The badly wounded captured goblin is called Garby.

But here's the thing, there was a lot of chatter at the start of this session and for some reason Wormwood & Scrubs, Lappoy's two personal bodyguards, were no longer in the Combat Tracker on Fantasy Grounds Unity, and so... We kinda forgot all about them, so the two guards don't feature in this session.

Oops!

There were seven/eight PCs and a whole host of bad guys so my/our bad but, well... mistakes get made. I was relying on Rob (playing Lappoy) to remind me, however Rob forgot all about them too.

We only remembered right at the very end, after the session had concluded, it was at that point that Pete asked Rob- “What happened to those two guards of yours?”

But briefly back to the chatter at the start of the session- Lappoy (Rob) is all for finishing off the goblins and rescuing Trebbelos. Pete, who plays Trebbelos, obviously also wants his captured PC back, but he was hedging his bets at times, trying to work whether it was worth just abandoning Trebbelos and just shipping out of the goblin's lair and get back to the Keep. After all, six of the PCs have enough XP for level two.

And level 1 is proving to be a very tough ask.

Dave, he just wanted to get his PCs back to the Keep, and get levelled up.

But Pete, the bugger, kept on swapping sides.

So, a good thirty minutes disappeared into the fundament before the session even got started.




*Chatting with Garby.*

Garby lets the Unexpected know... there's a chamber full of hobgoblins up the stair, that's not good, the PCs (Lappoy) have more questions regarding this, but... they're moving quickly here.




*Don't go in here, the door's just to the north of Garby.*

Garby is also keen for Lappoy to know that Bad Nog, an Ogre with a foul temper, lives through the northern door here.

Mohag the Wanderer finds a sack of gold hidden beneath a barrel here, the barbarian was in the process of (quietly, Lappoy's orders) pulling the place apart.

There's a lot of gold in the bag, the barbarian shares his find with his colleagues.

However, it's at this point- while Lappoy is conversing with Garby about the newly found loot that two goblin younglings start shouting and hollering at Mohag.




*Here we go again, maybe.*

The Unexpected react instantly, and they're a little trigger happy... seemingly, Yor fires a heavy crossbow bolt through the first goblin child while the second has its head dashed by a sling bullet (and what a shot by the way) from Sho-Rembo.

But that's not worked because just around the corner there are a bunch more goblins watching on, and very specifically watching a crossbow bolt end the youngling.

Note, Sir Glen got very upset with his companions briefly here- slaughtering goblin kids, but... then the war started.




*Dead goblin kids, look away- it ain't pretty, you can see their skulls.*

And just moments later...




*The goblins are coming, screaming and shouting- armed with scimitars, and the book says that these fellers will give their lives to defend the lair.*

So, no letting up.

Lappoy and Sosspan contrive to blast the first goblin warrior down with twin Fire Bolts, while Sir Glen wounds another. But then it starts to get busy.

Krago waves his battleaxe at a goblin warrior (= miss followed by an inspiration point = hit for '1' damage).




*Did I mention that its getting busy?*

Note the female goblins are supposed to be non-combatants, but- the Unexpected killed two goblin kids, so I was rolling a D6 for each on their turn, on a '6' they charge into action.

I rolled a lot of 6s.

The female goblins are unarmed and unarmoured, they're trying to either punch, scratch or else trip the PCs.

Mohag the Wanderer takes two attacks with his greataxe to take a goblin down (another inspiration point after a roll of '1' for damage).

Sho-Rembo takes yet another goblin down with a Produce Flame (the most powerful spell in D&D, or so my friend Vinnie tells me).

But remarkably the Unexpected have not taken a point of damage- so far, not one.

Note, during the fracas Sir Glen is continuing to admonish his fellow adventurers for targeting (and killing) goblin children.

So...




*That's an unarmoured, and unarmed, female goblin- the mother of one of the fallen children attempting to punch the paladin in the nuts. Oh, the moral quandary.*

But then...




*Lappoy drops the bomb... Thunderwave!*

Before and after...




*Oh, Lappoy!*

He seems to always arrive at the right time- and come up with the goods, the High Master of Magics.

That changed the complexion of the encounter, but let's keep going, because the goblins keep on coming- these buggers, mostly armed with scimitars are screaming and shouting and giving their lives for the tribe.

And yet still none of the Unexpected have taken a hit.

Krago flings a handaxe and takes down another goblin.

There's a lot of giggling from the players, a nervous tension- they're doing this, or else- they think they are.

Mohag the Wanderer breaks the goblin line, smashes another one down dead and then after spending another inspiration point, badly wounds another.




*The Unexpected are surging.*

Yor follows the barbarian in, cuts yet another goblin down and for the first time the adventurers get a look at what's in the chamber ahead.




*A bunch more goblins- but none of them look to be warriors.*

Surge!

Even Sho-Rembo rushes to the front with her Shillelagh and then bonks a goblin dead, the last warrior to be seen, and the other goblins in the chamber ahead seem to be fleeing.

The chase is on!

Particularly as seconds later, after a pair of Fire Bolts courtesy of Lappoy and Sosspan clear the way, Sir Glen goes charging into the goblin's main cavern, shouting some tosh about the Morning Lord and shaking his shield and longsword like a real hero.




*The paladin is giving it some! But let's just take a moment- can you see the goblin on the right of this image, that's Garby, he's prone and restrained (tied up) but he's making checks (at disadvantage) every turn to attempt to escape his bonds.*

But back to the action...

Seconds later Sir Glen spots a goblin archer setting up dead ahead, but then the closest very angry female goblins comes over and starts pushing and shoving him while babbling in its foul tongue.

The paladin is trying really hard not to lose his temper.

A moment later and Mohag takes care of the situation, and the scrabbling female goblin, with a swipe of his greataxe.

Sir Glen, it is noted by a number of players, doesn't complain to the hulking barbarian.

But the goblins keep on coming...




*The goblins are surging!*

The newly arriving goblins  are better armed and armoured, the ones arriving from the west are the chief's guard (and his harem), the one that has just rushed past Sir Glen is wearing a chain shirt and wielding a scimitar. Two of the goblins to the west are similarly armoured and firing their shortbows.

The goblins heading in from the north west are armed with crossbows.

Suddenly there are a lot of missile attacks.

Although the Unexpected are still yet to take a single point of damage.

Spoke too soon, Mohag the Wanderer takes an arrow to the chest, the big barbarian is bloodied in an instant, he battles on and smashes his greataxe into one of the armoured guards- the goblin however survives the ordeal.

Briefly...

Yor finishes the goblin guard off, and then rushes into cover.




*Getting busy, and note the chief's harem (some of them) are in a fury and armed with daggers.*

Moments later the goblin chief makes its appearance, and stabs Sir Glen, that hurt, and then scurries off while ordering his warriors to redouble their attacks.

Lappoy is translating anything the goblins are shouting, particularly the leader types.

Then, after a little skirmishing and some way-off target ranged attacks from both sides, Sosspan rushes in and bathes the goblin chief and two of his harem (who are trying to stab Sir Glen) with his poison breath.

The goblin chief shoves one his guards in the way of the poisonous exhalation, but the chief's harem take the full dose, and die.

An inspiration point later and the brave dragonborn wizard steps up to the three crossbow wielding goblins in the northern corridor, and unleashes his Burning Hands (he's been saving it).

But then rolls really low for the damage.

naughty word!




*Sosspan, the hero?*

Sir Glen steps in, delivers a half-arsed speech about the something of the Morning Lord, and then fails to connect with the goblin boss twice in quick succession, the second attempt courtesy of his inspiration point.

Krago charges in and smashes one of the chief's guards (and rolls another '1' damage).

Mohag rushes in and finishes the guard off.

The situation is there are four goblins with crossbows, three of them are badly injured, situated in the northern passage.

While the chief and just one guard occupy the western passage.

Note there has been a bit of chatter between the two warring parties during the fracas but not much, Lappoy has been ordering the goblins to surrender, while Krago has been describing the ways he is going to kill them all (and possibly eat them).

Krago's threats are actually helping Lappoy's checks (Intimidate and Persuasion) but the High Mage is mostly rolling low.

Then Yor steps in front of his brother Sosspan and slays one of the crossbow wielding goblins- note three of these chaps have tried, and failed, to shoot Sosspan in the last turn, I think they needed to roll a '10' to hit.

Sho-Rembo finishes off another of the artillery with her Produce Flame.

Sir Glen at last manages to cut the goblin chief, but then at the last second the sneaky bastard drags the one remaining guard in front of him to take the hit.

The chief however is now calling for a parley...

But Krago's having none of it, he smashes the goblin chief with his battleaxe (but for only '4' damage, keep in mind).

The two remaining goblins with crossbows fire their weapons and flee, Yor takes a hit, although the only combatants left in the fight are the chief and his last badly wounded guard.

Seconds later Mohag steps in and buries his greataxe in the chief, and now the little bastard is squealing to be allowed to surrender.

And so...

Lappoy accepts the goblin chief's surrender, just after he Fire Bolt's the remaining goblin guard dead- with a Crit, there's always a Crit at the right time for Lappoy.

Have you noticed that.




*The Unexpected FTW.*

Sosspan also burns one of the fleeing crossbow wielding goblins dead with a max damage Fire Bolt.

And that's the fight over.

[Goblin chief and lots of others 1175 XP]

There is cheering.

And particularly when the Unexpected discover a badly beaten, but otherwise alive and kicking, Trebbelos in the goblin chief's chambers.

Oh, and just to note Trebbelos is now a level 2 Sorcerer, Pete is very happy about this.




*Trebbelos!*

The goblin chief- Bad Koff, is prisoner of the Unexpected, while Krago is taking care of the captured goblin females and the kids, because the dwarf ranger really likes goblins...

But that's all she wrote for this session.

The pot is up to £43.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 11, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #009: Garby & the Hobgoblins.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 1.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 2.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 1.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 1.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 1.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 1.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 2.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 1.

*NPC's (employed by Lappoy)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 10: Being the 10th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about twenty minutes tops after the last session started.*

Victory for the Unexpected, oh- but have you noticed:

Lappoy is no longer in charge, it's more of a democracy, particularly as Pete (playing Krago, Mohag, Trebbelos & Yor) and Dave (playing Sho-Rembo, Sir Glen & Sosspan) are obviously mobbed up. It's remarkable how quickly Lappoy has become a bit part player in his own show.   

That was unexpected, or not.

These sessions are very short, and here's the deal- one of the buggers (the players) confessed to me, the idea is to play short sessions and more often, because between sessions (I am such a kind fellow) I am oft-times minded to hand out a few inspiration points.

Inspiration points, obviously, are particularly handy in this kind of game.

But, here we go, the goblins are very mostly dead and we're situated in the lair of the goblin chief...

Bad Koff, the goblin chief, is made to point out all of the various luxuries that he has hidden about his lair- treasure.    

Trebbelos is particularly unhappy with this fellow and has to be talked down by Sir Glen, prevented from blasting the goblin-bastard to hell.

Remember Trebbelos has been prisoner of the goblins for the last week or so, it has not been a pleasant sojourn.

However things are moving quickly, although not quickly enough... keep reading.

The Unexpected are very keen to get back to the Keep on the Borderlands and level up, and buy some more stuff- potions of healing are high on various PCs shopping lists.




*We want to go home!*

But, as stated above, they're not quick enough to get away.

The Unexpected however are positioned to watch the passages hereabouts.

When...




*A heavily armoured hobgoblin tromps around the corner, and gets shot at by Yor with his heavy crossbow- the dragonborn fighter is off target, alas.*

Yor cries out a warning, and he can hear that the hobgoblin has friends- there are more of them coming.

Bugger!

Here we go again.

Goblin chief Bad Koff starts shouting and wailing to be heard, encouraging the hobgoblins to come and rescue him from the Unexpected. Mohag thumps the goblin chief and then slings him over his shoulder.

The Unexpected thereafter move off swiftly to investigate Yor's shouts.

Note chief Bad Koff is beyond bloodied, he has been roughly tied, he's unarmed, of course, and he's been robbed.

Yor, meantime cleverly retreats from the approaching hobgoblins, cleverly because the foremost hobgoblin comes rushing after the dragonborn and runs into him, blade in hand, just around the corner. The charging hobgoblin is bloodied in an instant.

However this is a hobgoblin patrol, and there are four of them, and so they all come rushing, alas this however necessitates them taking a double move.

Sho-Rembo hits one of the closing hobgoblins with a Produce Flame spell.




*Hobgoblins, much tougher than goblins, and organised- and armed and dangerous. There's a lot of missing going on from the Unexpected.*

To make matters worse Bad Koff, the goblin chief, manages somehow to wrestle himself free of Mohag's grip, and goes running off still screaming to be rescued.

Note Bad Koff's hands are tied but not his feet.

Lappoy meantime blasts an approaching hobgoblin with a Fire Bolt (and for max damage) but the creature doesn't fall (and it was already wounded by Sho-Rembo).

They're tough.

The Unexpected are starting to have doubts.

The agreed tactic therefore is- kill the hobgoblins but at the same time, if possible, retreat out of the cavern.

In short- survive.

Mohag smashes the badly wounded hobgoblin down with his greataxe, max damage again- shame the big humanoid only had one hit point left.

But, then Sir Glen cuts a second hobgoblin brute down and the remainder of the patrol look a little more panicked.




*Note Sir Glen is standing on the body of the second fallen hobgoblin, also note chief Bad Koff is on the run.*

Lappoy orders his guards (Wormwood & Scrubs) to fling their spare spears at the fleeing goblin chief, Scrubs hits with a Crit, but still the goblin is screaming, and running on.




*Seconds later Sho-Rembo hits the nasty bastard with a Produce Flame, and... Bad Koff is no more.*

But then one of the remaining hobgoblins in the patrol is off and running too- back the way he came, and screaming for reinforcements (Lappoy tells his friends) and very clearly it's time for the Unexpected to leave.

Lappoy blasts the last hobgoblin in the fight, a difficult shot with his Fire Bolt, thank the gods he rolled a Crit, and yet the creature survives.




*Lappoy is heading for the exit, but hang on... where's Garby, the goblin they captured earlier, he was left tied up and... the High Magicker spots a loop of rope abandoned on the floor, and starts screaming to his colleagues.*

“Retreat! Get out of here, NOW!”

Mohag hits and Crits the last member of the hobgoblin patrol, and that's the end of him.

[Hobgoblins- better fled than dead 300 XP]

The Unexpected ship out as fast as they can, except for Krago- who hangs around a little while to empty the pockets of the fallen foes, he finds a total of 10gp, so that was well worth it.




*The Unexpected are making for the exit.*

But suddenly...




*There's another armoured hobgoblin patrol coming rushing towards the party from the opposite direction, the Unexpected are going to have to fight their way out.*

There are fewer groans than I expected around the VTT, they're getting confident.

Sho-Rembo hits the nearest hobgoblin with her sling, Sosspan also clips the terror with a Fire Bolt, but still the brute comes charging.

And then Garby the goblin comes rushing into sight, screaming and pointing in the Unexpected's direction.

“Get the bastards!”

The hobgoblins definitely don't look happy about being given orders by a goblin, but... here they come.




*Another hobgoblin patrol, these guys are armed and dangerous.*

But just to say that so far this session the Unexpected have not taken a single point of damage yet.

Yor stabs a hobgoblin with his longsword, Sir Glen misses the same foul fellow, and then again with his inspiration point.




*But then...*

Another hobgoblin skids to a halt, longbow in hand and sinks an arrow into Sir Glen's gut (for fifteen damage, Martial Advantage rocks), the paladin of the Morning Lord falls, and he's down and dying.

The players are suddenly a lot more concerned.

Sho-Rembo kills the badly wounded hobgoblin with yet another Produce Flame.

Sosspan slams a Fire Bolt into the hobgoblin archer, for max damage again, but the tough bastard survives.




*Trebbelos, now he's second level, has a spell left- Burning Hands! He's playing the hero here.*

The flame is enough to end one of the hobgoblins and singe the others, the dragonborn sorcerer burns his inspiration point to run away into cover.

Sir Glen makes his first Death Save, he makes it with a '20'.

There is giggling.

The paladin staggers back to his feet, clutching at his side (briefly), and then stabs the nearest hobgoblin in the shoulder, seconds later Scrubs (as ordered by Lappoy) stabs the big goblin brute down (and with yet another Crit).

Sho-Rembo swirls another sling stone into the closest hobgoblin and now this fellow is also suffering, and staggering.

Krago rushes in and smashes the hobgoblin in the face with his battleaxe- dead.

Then Unexpected are kicking arse here.




*Just one hobgoblin and Garby left in the fight.*

Garby is looking particularly green, the goblin is terrified.

The last hobgoblin standing fails to fire an arrow into Krago and so departs at speed, back the way it came, screaming and shouting as it flees.

“Intruders! Intruders! To arms!”

In goblin, remember Lappoy is translating for his colleagues.

Sosspan rushes in and attempts to grab hold of Garby, but that doesn't work- the ex-prisoner escapes the dragonborn sorcerer's clutches and then rushes off screaming, and boy is the little feller quick.




*Mohag and Yor go chasing off after the last member of the hobgoblin patrol, and Garby.*

Sho-Rembo, with an inspiration point, swirls again and DING! Yet another hit with her sling.

The last hobgoblin skids to a halt, it can't escape, and so attempts to stab Yor dead, not a chance, the brute orders Garby to flee and spread the word.

Garby does as he's told, he flees, and he's quickly out of sight, although the Unexpected can still hear the little bastard screaming in terror.

Trebbelos hits the last hobgoblin standing with a Ray of Frost, it survives, but only just.

Mohag smashes it down dead.

“Flee!” Is the order from Lappoy, although its not an order its a consensus.

The Unexpected scarper.

[More hobgoblins die 500 XP]

And I'd love to tell you that the Unexpected make it all the way back to the Keep on the Borderlands without a random encounter, but...

But, the encounter rolled is with a patrol of guards returning to the Keep, who- after Lappoy and a few others have a chat, and a few coins exchange hands, are happy to accompany the adventurers home.

There is an awful lot of cheering.

Silly old buggers (I include myself in this, of course).

The Unexpected get back to the Keep on the Borderlands, and rest, and relax, and level up, and sell and buy a variety of stuff.

Hurrah!

But that's all she wrote for this session.

The pot is up to £47.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0010: Downtime with 2/3rds of the Unexpected.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 2.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 2.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 2.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 2.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 2.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 2.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*NPC's (employed by Lappoy)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).*

Although there are no pictures in this one.

*Day 17: Being the 17th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons.*

The Unexpected are ready to head out to adventure again, check the date above, after returning from their previous raid on the Caves of Chaos they have spent another six days in the Keep, with a lot of R&R.

So, what have they been doing?

Mostly levelling up, selling/buying stuff, chatting, entertaining the locals and... last but by no means least, getting a contract from the Guild of Merchants here. But, we'll get to that.

The first two days, after the rescue of Trebbelos and the goblin slaughter, are spent in the Traveller's Rest. The Unexpected contrive to put some money behind the bar of the inn, the subject of their generosity (apart from themselves) is Cpl Bamf Grubbins, he's the guy that was in charge of the patrol that the PCs bumped into on their way back to the Keep. Cpl Grubbins, and all of his colleagues, are made to feel most welcome at the Rest.

The Unexpected however are not entirely indulgent, or else idle, they're also in the mood to hoover up a few more insights and rumours from the patrol, and from the inhabitants of the Keep at large.

The new list of what's known reads a lot like this-

(1) A merchant, imprisoned within the caves, will reward his rescuers. VERY INTERESTING.   
(2) A powerful wizard will destroy all cave invaders. UNTRUE.
(3) Tribes of different creatures live in different caves. CHECK.   
(5) A magic wand was lost in the caves. INTERESTING.
(6) All of the cave entrances are trapped. UNTRUE.
(7) If you get lost, beware the eater of men! INTERESTING.
(8) Altars are very dangerous. INTERESTING.
(9) A fair maiden is imprisoned within the caves. INTERESTING.
(10) “Bree-yark!” is goblin for 'we surrender'. UNTRUE.
(12) The big dog-men (GNOLLS?) live very high in the caves. INTERESTING.
(13) There are hordes of tiny dragon-men in the lower caves. KOBOLDS- KILLED.
(14) Piles of magic armour are hoarded in the southern caves. INTERESTING.
(15) The bugbears in the caves are afraid of dwarves. INTERESTING.
(16) Lizardmen live in the marshes. INTERESTING.
(17) An elf once disappeared across the marshes. INTERESTING.
(19) Nobody has ever returned from an expedition to the caves. UNTIL NOW.
(20) There is more than one tribe of ores within the caves. INTERESTING.

So, as stated previously, there are twenty rumours to collect, and already the PCs have tracked down all but three of them, now they're getting places. It seems the secret to success is to spend time and money in the bar, who would have thought it.

The Unexpected, all of them, also get rooms at the Rest, they're living the high life, particularly after they sell the treasures they looted from goblin chief Bad Koff's lair, the haul, after payment of taxes-

A very large and remarkably good-looking tapestry with gold and silver thread showing a squat looking tower on a bluff within a forest at sunrise, sold for 756gp

A very nice silver cup, sold for 65gp

And a hefty swatch of silk, obviously stolen from a merchant's caravan, sold for 97gp

Total = 918gp, that's over 100gp each.

The next port of call, of course, is the shops, but that requires repeat visits over several days as there are only a limited number of healing potions for sale in the Keep. Although clearly there are more being manufactured each day. Basically the Unexpected have to hang around for another five or so days just so that they can get all of the healing potions that they want/need (which is two each, all the DM will allow them).

Lappoy has already been for a visit with anyone and everyone within the Keep, and so now the rest of the Unexpected have done so too, and have made a few more friends, and... made a few more purchases.
They've also spoken at length with Cpl Grubbins about the first rumour on the list above-

(1) A merchant, imprisoned within the caves, will reward his rescuers. VERY INTERESTING.

And after a few introductions they have been welcomed into the Guildhall and given a contract.

Jarvis Scutbuttle and his wife Llona, and their entire caravan/entourage en route to the Keep was attacked and, the authorities at first believed- destroyed, this happened about three tendays past. The attack was likely the work of goblins, although the attackers seemed to have been very organized. Llona Scutbuttle is the sister of Lhodis, the jewel and gem merchant at the Keep.

Then, about a tenday ago another caravan heading to the Keep discovered the body of a dead caravan guard- positioned in the middle of the road, clearly someone wanted the corpse to be noticed.

Pinned to the body of the dead caravan guard was a badly written note, stating in broken common that someone called Grelzenod the Render had taken Jarvis and Llona prisoner, and that a ransom should be paid for their release without harm.

The ransom was duly paid, by an intermediary, that was five days ago.

But, then... nothing.

That is until another guard patrol found the body of the intermediary, a local ranger, in the same position as the last body, in the middle of the road, and with yet another note demanding more money for Jarvis and Llona. This event happened yesterday.

The Guild therefore would like to hire the Unexpected to rescue the missing merchant and his wife, and any other survivors from the trade caravan.

What's more the Guild has learnt that Grelzenod the Render is the hobgoblin chief of a tribe calling themselves the Flesh Renders, they're laired somewhere in the Caves of Chaos.

The Unexpected no where, of course.

The Guild will pay the Unexpected 100gp for the return of the merchant and his wife, and will furthermore grant the adventuring party the right to sell and buy within the Keep, for one year, without paying taxes.

Just to remind you the tax is 5% on everything bought or sold.

Success, and the Guild may also have other work for the Unexpected.

The PCs take the deal, there is much rejoicing, and on the 17th of Mirtul, as above, the Unexpected hit the road again.

Note Rob, who plays Lappoy, wasn't present for this session. He had a session on his own to look around the Keep, and so Pete and Dave wanted the same consideration.

But that's all she wrote for this one.

The pot is up to £50.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 20, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0011: The Scutbuttle Rescue.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 2.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 2.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 2.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 2.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 2.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 2.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*NPC's (employed by Lappoy)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (played Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(played by Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (played by Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 17: Being the 17th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 10-ish.*

The Unexpected, all present, head out of the Keep and once again, miraculously undisturbed, they make their way back to the Caves of Chaos.

They're after the hobgoblins this time, and their chief Grelzenod the Render, they're going to take down the bastard and rescue Jarvis Scutbuttle and his wife Llona, and any other survivors of the merchant's caravan.

They're confident this session, up for it even, but just to note- this is a long session, I forced the issue, and once we got into combat/initiative- well, we just didn't stop. Although we ran out of time in the end.

I was trying to get the guys to play fewer, and longer, sessions... kinda backfired on me, but you'll see.

And so this is how it goes down, after observing the wooded area for a while the Unexpected sneak back in to the goblin cavern, after first cautiously checking that the place is deserted- it is, however the bodies of the fallen have all gone.

Onwards!

There's a plan.

The Unexpected creep all the way through the goblin's lair, heading west- they know there's a door into the hobgoblin lair up the stairs to the east, but they don't know how the hobgoblins entered the goblin lair from the west.

They're therefore keen to find out.

They're also wary of the door to the east, the thinking is- a door can be locked, or bolted, or trapped, and very well defended. Worse still, all four of these defences could be in place.

Note, there's also an external door into the hobgoblin lair, back out in the Caves of Chaos, but the Unexpected either forgot about this, or else, well... dismissed it.

So, here we are- back in the goblin's former lair.

The Unexpected creep, as quietly as they can, past the door that leads to the lair of the ogre, Bad Nog, they don't want to fight this guy... not yet.

But here's the thing that they don't know.

There was a goblin watching the way into the lair, a solitary (and forlorn) goblin. His name is Garby, and he spotted the Unexpected, and with a '19' on his stealth, well... he crept off to tell his friends.

Garby was the Unexpected's former prisoner too, he doesn't like them.

The Unexpected make it all the way through the abandoned goblin lair, into... a storeroom.

Over the far side of the storeroom is an open stone passage leading into... well, best guess, the hobgoblin's lair.

Hurrah!

Everything is going to plan.




*But...*

That's when it all goes to naughty word.

The hobgoblins have hired a new guard for the back door to their lair, and Garby has done a great job, the new guard is therefore hiding and waiting for the Unexpected.

Bad Nog, the ogre, charges out from behind a stack of crates and brains Krago of the Mountains with his greatclub, the dwarven ranger is suddenly fifteen hit points lighter.

Bad Nog is the hobgoblin's new door guard, and that's not ideal.




*That hurt.*

There is screaming, some of it directed at yours truly.

More remarkably Bad Nog rolled a '20' for his initiative (he also rolled a '19' for his stealth check), so... here he goes again.

Thank Moradin his next attack roll is a '2'.

Mohag rages and rushes to attack, the barbarian buries his greataxe in the ogre.

Sir Glen dashes in with a Cure Wounds for Krago, and then with an inspiration point the paladin fails in his attempt to slice Bad Nog.

An arrow shatters on the paladin's shield, and although he can't see it, Krago lets Glen know- there's a hobgoblin archer down the western hallway, and he wasn't there before, and sure enough while the pair peer into the gloom the hobgoblin artillery retreats back out of sight.

“It's a trap!” Krago yells, and lets the rest of the Unexpected know.

It is a trap, well done young Dwarf, and so here it goes...

Lappoy however is keen to make a stand, he finds cover and fires a pair of Scorching Rays into the snarling Bad Nog. Wormwood rushes over to guard his Master, and after an order from the High Magicker launches a spear into Bad Nog.

Bad Nog is bloodied, and he's not happy about it.

“We can do this!” Lappoy exhorts, he's trying for the popularity vote these days.

Sho-Rembo has a surprise in store, the halfling druid scurries around to the rear of Bad Nog, and...




*Dire Wolf!*

Sho-Rembo is a moon druid, remember.

Sho-D-Wolf savages Bad Nog a little, the ogre is now way beyond bloodied.

But then a pair of heavily armoured hobgoblins brandishing longswords come rushing down the passageway and straight into the melee.

Krago applies his Hunter's Mark to Bad Nog and then blats the ogre with his battleaxe, and a Crit, the ogre is broken- almost spent, swaying and looking for somewhere to fall.

The dwarven ranger therefore spends an inspiration point to try that again, and another hit, and Bad Nog concertinas.

The ogre is dead, and the Unexpected are kicking ass!

[Death to Bad Nog 450 XP]




*Don't mess with Krago.*

Yor rushes in and bathes the two armoured hobgoblins in his poisonous breath.

Mohag, with a raging reckless attack (and an inspiration point) smashes one of the armoured hobgoblins down.

Sir Glen, accounts for the second with his longsword.

This is going incredibly well, for the Unexpected.

They're dice are (semi) on fire.

The bastards.

Also my trap is falling apart because the PCs have got lots of high initiative rolls, and... they're rolling really high for their hits, and Crits.

Bastards.

I think I've said this already.

The hobgoblin archer keeps on firing, and keeps on missing.

Then Sho-D-Wolf rushes into action.




*This could get messy.*

Fingers-crossed.

Lappoy, and Krago, can hear a hobgoblin ahead giving (shouting) orders, a boss, if not the boss- is this Grelzenod the Render? Have they found the big bad villain already?

Maybe.

The hobgoblins start cutting up Sho-D-Wolf.

Mohag darts past the massive vulpine, but then fails to bury his greataxe in the hobgoblin archer, his enemy drops his bow, grabs out his longsword and stabs the barbarian, but its only a nick.

Lappoy follows Mohag in- he's really playing the hero, and Shocking Grasps the hobgoblin archer. Damn! It survives.

Sir Glen meanwhile Blesses himself, Sho-D-Wolf & Mohag.

Sho-D-Wolf bites and crushes a hobgoblin's head.

Dead.

But, yet another armoured hobgoblin steps in to the fray and slices the wildshaped druid.

Mohag finishes the hobgoblin archer off, but no-one is going anywhere as Sho-D-Wolf is being kept at bay by a solid line of longsword wielding hobgoblins.

Basically the fight is stuck in a ten foot wide corridor, and Sho-D-Wolf is the front line, and she's not rolling high.

[Death to the hobgoblin archer 100 XP]

Lappoy hits one of the front line hobgoblins with a Fire Bolt, and that's enough, it drops- Mohag dodges in and flattens yet another hobgoblin, opening a spot for Sir Glen to follow suit, although the paladin is way off target with his longsword swipe.




*The Unexpected are surging!*

But there are plenty more enemies ahead, a greataxe wielding hobgoblin steps in and Crits Sir Glen, and the paladin is down, seconds later another yet hobgoblin advances and slices Sho-D-Wolf, the wildshaped druid is already bloodied and beyond.




*It's a bloody war.*

Sho-Rembo returns to her halfling form, and then grabs and feeds a potion of healing into Sir Glen, the sprawled paladin having made, and passed, two death saves so far.

Note we spent a few rounds here, what with both front lines having high ACs, and with the Fire Bolt flingers struggling to get clear shots.

But then the bad thing happens, the Unexpected surge forward again, and Yor is suddenly through the knot of hobgoblins that block the passage, but what's this...

A slim platemail wearing and longsword wielding hobgoblin steps out of the chamber ahead, strides forward with purpose, and cuts the dragonborn down- dead.

As in dead, not unconscious- that was Crit with lots of martial advantage for... just short of 40 damage.

“The dragonborn is dead.”

The hobgoblin leader states, loud enough to be heard by the rest of the Unexpected- and in the common tongue, and then as calm as you like Grelzenod the Render, strides back the way he came.

Although, keep in mind the PCs are not certain that this Grelzenod, they think it is.

I'm saying nothing in game.




*The Unexpected, or else the players, are really starting to fret.*

Mohag keeps swinging and missing.

Sir Glen gets to his feet, sinks another potion of healing, and then while singing a prayer to the Morning Lord (and with an inspiration point) he steps back into the fray and cuts yet another hobgoblin down.

Lappoy hits another with a Fire Bolt, and then Trebbelos fills the corridor ahead with a Colour Spray, and blinds all three of the hobgoblins blocking the Unexpected's path.

Good result.

But still the adventurers don't have things go all their own way, even the blind hobgoblins are swinging and hitting Mohag, but the barbarian is soaking up the damage, and still raging (but only just, he has just two turns left).

Krago smashes down one of the blind hobgoblins.

Sosspan rushes to the side of his fallen brother, and unleashes a Thunderwave that decimates the hobgoblin front line, and then for good measure (with an inspiration point) exhales his poisonous breath weapon leaving the last two hobgoblins in the passage badly wounded and retching, and gagging.




*Get 'em.*

And very suddenly Grelzenod the Render has to make tracks, the platemail wearing hobgoblin retreats further into the complex, the hobgoblin front line has fallen apart, he needs reinforcements fast.

I'm trying to play the hobgoblins as being tactically astute here, but always looking to go forward. In truth Garby the goblin, remember him, well his task is to go and get the rest of the hobgoblin lair roused and ready for the fight.

So, the hobgoblins are trying to slow the Unexpected, or else bottle-neck them, for a variety or reasons- narrow corridors etc. but also because a bunch of hobgoblins, in the furthest part of the lair, well their job is to pass through the goblin lair and attack the Unexpected from the rear.

So, while the fighting here is going on- Garby is rushing through the lair, rousing the troops- sending them to the front line etc.

Mohag smashes yet another hobgoblin down, and then urges his comrades on, there's only one enemy still in sight.

And then there isn't.

Lappoy, of course, and with another Crit, Fire Bolts the last armoured hobgoblin defender dead.

The Unexpected are through the bottle-neck.




*The Unexpected enter the hobgoblin chief's rooms (they figure)- but they're deserted, and they very quickly figure out that Grelzenod (they think) is getting away- also, there are no prisoners here.*

The decision is... keep on going, press on deeper into the lair, the Unexpected are winning after all.

Sosspan however isn't stopping at all, the dragonborn wants Grelzenod dead (“he killed my brother! I'll make him PAY!”), and so he spends his last inspiration point to move again, and... here he is!




*Sosspan's revenge? Or is he about to join his brother?*

Keep in mind Sosspan is a dragonborn wizard, with an AC of maybe 14 with his Mage Armour, although Dave is RPing the heck out of him atm.

Grelzenod is however happy to fight the newly revealed dragonborn, and with a miss followed by a Crit, Sosspan is very bloodied, but still ranting.

The hobgoblin chief ignores the dragonborn's threats, and his flailing stave, and continues to retreat, screaming for his hobgoblin warriors to come and join him in the fight.

And so for a brief while it's a foot race through the lair, but here's the thing- the Unexpected start hearing the echo of other hobgoblin voices answering the call, they figure they're going to be back to fighting again very soon.




*Trebbelos catches up with the action, courtesy of an inspiration point, but he's off target with his Ray of Frost.*

Sho-Rembo wildshapes into a giant goat, and the druid is also off in hot pursuit.

Note Sho-G-Goat doesn't make much of a mark on the action, and once again we're soon in narrow corridors here; Sho-G-Goat like Sho-D-Wolf just takes up too much room.




*Sosspan, still making threats, fires a trio of Magic Missiles into Grelzenod.*

But that's not enough, the hobgoblin chief returns the favour and cuts down the demented Sosspan, and then for good measure stabs him again (one, or was it two, auto death save failure/s).




*Sosspan is about to bleed out, maybe...*

Mohag (no-longer raging) gets to the dragonborn wizard and feeds him a potion of healing, and then turns back to the fight and starts his second, and last, rage...

Sir Glen makes it to the spot and forms a wall with the barbarian, and there are more hobgoblins now rushing to the fight.

Round two- DING DING!

Just to note, we're still in initiative here, even for the chase.

Lappoy arrives and fires three more Magic Missiles into Grelzenod, the Unexpected are very keen to put this bastard down.

Trebbelos fires a Ray of Frost into the hobgoblin chief, and its a Crit.

Moments later Sosspan staggers to his feet and fires yet another trio of Magic Missiles into Grelzenod, his last spell, the hobgoblin boss is critically wounded, but still it's not enough.

The hobgoblin chief staggers around the corner- still shouting for reinforcements, and he's back out of sight.




*Grelzenod's still going.*

Lappoy Fire Bolts yet another hobgoblin dead.

But the hobgoblins keep on coming and the passage is blocked again and we're back to fighting- toe-to-toe.

Two more hobgoblins fall in quick(-ish) order, but then Krago gets badly sliced, and Sir Glen stabbed again.

And finally, after a lot of rolls and not many hits, Sir Glen cuts the last of the hobgoblins down, and we've been in combat for 25 turns now, and what's that just around the corner- yet another wall of fresh hobgoblins.

The Unexpected are not giving up, nor are they taking a breather- they rush on.




*This is hard work.*

Then, all is chaos- it goes back and forth, and there's lots more rolling and missing going on.

Mohag gets shot, the barbarian is about to fall.

Lappoy fires three Scorching Blasts (he's been saving it- and all three hits) into the hobgoblin wall of steel, one of the bastards falls, while a second is left critically wounded, the wizard scurries forward and with his last inspiration point forces a potion of healing into the staggering Mohag.

But then...




*Wormwood, one of Lappoy's guards, gets cut down- dead.*

But I'll be honest, no-one bats an eye-lid about poor dumb Wormwood.

Lappoy's not giving up, the high elf wizard Shocking Grasps yet another hobgoblin dead, and then dodges back to safety.

Trebbelos dances forward and fills the corridor ahead with flame, alas two of the three hobgoblins there survive the spell.

Then spotted just around the corner, there's a new tough looking hefty hobgoblin bugger, armed with a longsword and whip. This fellow is also giving orders.

Which one is Grelzenod?

The platemail hobgoblin or the fellow with the whip and sword?

Trebbloe uses his Sorcery Points to instantly get a spell slot back, and then spends his last inspiration point (the last inspiration point for the party) to spam the Burning Hands button again.

Alas both enemies survive the second conflagration.




*This is going to the wire.*

The hobgoblin boss with the whip and sword slashes Krago, and the dwarf is very suddenly down to just one hit point, but that's his concern as the Unexpected are intent on pressing forward.

Thankfully, moments later, Sosspan gets to Krago with a healing potion.

The Unexpected are working very well together.

Mohag slashes hard with his greataxe and puts the whip and sword wielding hobgoblin boss down, hurrah!

But ahead- there's the platemail wearing hobgoblin boss the Unexpected have been chasing, and yet another whip and longsword armed hobgoblin.

Note, at this point the Unexpected figure for certain (they think) that the hobgoblin they have been chasing the longest- the nasty fellow that slew Yor, he's Grelzenod- he's the one that's going to pay!

And they're right, of course.




*This is the end...*

The barbarian runs screaming at the chief...

And is intercepted by the second whip and sword wielding hobgoblin, who Crits Mohag with his blade.

Mohag staggers back, he's very poorly.

Sir Glen dodges through the fight, ever the hero, and pumps all of his Lay on Hands into the barbarian.

Lappoy dodges in...

And unleashes his very last spell, a Thunderwave.

Both boss hobgoblins make their saves, and the High Magicker rolls a total of '4' Thunder damage, so that's just two points of damage each- there is screaming.

Not good screaming, mainly Dave and Pete screaming at Rob (Lappoy).




*Oh naughty word!*

Then...

Sho-Rembo, back in halfling form- she didn't land a single hit as Sho-G-Goat, dodges through the crowd of bodies in the corridor until she stands before Grelzenod, and then with her Shillelagh, and a natural '20', she ends the bastard.

But here's the thing...




*More hobgoblins come rushing towards the fight.*

Now in the book it says when Grelzenod gets dead then the hobgoblins get deterred, well... I'm not having that, I have a boss hobgoblin in play- the guy with the whip and sword, and so we're going on...

Remember I was telling you about Garby the goblin's job, he was going room to room all the way through the hobgoblin lair- sounding the alarm. Also, the hobgoblins in the furthest chamber from where the PCs entered the lair, well- as stated previously they've circled around to attack the PCs from the rear.

And here they are- at last.

So, an Unexpected sandwich...

We're going on- it has taken me an age to get the last of my hobgoblins in position, I'm not giving up yet.

Back to the action...

Sho-Rembo, same deal- Shillelagh, followed by a natural '20', only this time the whip and sword wielding sub-chief doesn't fall.




*More hobgoblins arriving.*

But that, can you believe it, is where we have to leave it.

[Lots of Hobgoblins 1100 XP]

Just to let you know, we were in on FGU at 9 AM for this session, although we didn't get playing until maybe 9.30. We got done playing at just short of 2 PM, but there were plenty of breaks in there, and we're not known for our speedy play.

I think at the end we were on the 36th turn on the combat tracker, although a number of these involved the Unexpected charging forwards while Grelzenod retreated, until the hobgoblin reinforcements caught up with their chief.

So, it wasn't all fighting- just 90% of it.

Also note there's a chunk more XP coming the PCs way when this fight gets finished, lastly a bunch of the PCs have earned inspiration points in this session- so, they're going to get some advantage from these.

Bastards.

I may have mentioned this fact before.

The pot is up to £54.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice fight   

But in service of the great god Pedantry, I feel I should point out that Sho-D-Wolf wouldn't be "vulpine" that would be a Dire Fox ... [insert joke about Laurence/Liam/Charles according to taste].


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 22, 2021)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Nice fight
> 
> But in service of the great god Pedantry, I feel I should point out that Sho-D-Wolf wouldn't be "vulpine" that would be a Dire Fox ... [insert joke about Laurence/Liam/Charles according to taste].




Canis/Canidae, how right you are.

Good catch.

Toodles.


----------



## Richards (Nov 24, 2021)

Actually, if it's a wolf it would probably be "lupine," wouldn't it?

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 24, 2021)

Richards said:


> Actually, if it's a wolf it would probably be "lupine," wouldn't it?
> 
> Johnathan



We can both be right-

Lupine =

Something that is like, or relating to, a wolf (_Canis lupus_).
&
Canis is a genus of the Caninae which includes multiple extant species, such as wolves, dogs, coyotes, and golden jackals. Species of this genus are distinguished by their moderate to large size, their massive, well-developed skulls and dentition, long legs, and comparatively short ears and tails.

Toodles


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2021)

Foxes are also canines - Canis Vulpes


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 25, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0012: The Hobgoblin Anti-Climax.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 2.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 2.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 2.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 2.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 2.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 2.

*NPC's (employed by Lappoy)
Scrubs* Male Human Guard.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 17: Being the 17th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, around lunchtime.*

So, here we are, the finale of the hobgoblin lair...

But here's the thing- the PCs maybe low on resources but now they have a few inspiration points, and... there aren't too many enemies left standing.

This was a very short session, although- levelling up, as usual, involved lots of extended chats and therefore went on forever.

Like, for... eva!

Perhaps I should have had the hobgoblins flee at the end of the last session.

Ho-hum.





*Here we go...*

Mohag caves the hobgoblin sub-chief's head in/off.

Then rushes to Scrubs' side and after spending an inspiration point and smashes the hobgoblin there, the beast survives.

Sir Glen follows in and slices the same hobgoblin, and still it survives.

Trebbelos adds to the mix with a Shocking Grasp, and the tiefling sorcerer ends the already badly wounded hobgoblin.




*The final struggle for victory.*

Sho-Rembo, the halfling druid, unleashes her last spell- a Thunderwave, alas Sir Glen is in the compass of the burst, the paladin however survives, but only just.

Another hobgoblin dies, while two others are left barely able to stay on their feet.

The halfling dodges in, and delivers a potion of healing and a cheery smile to Sir Glen, thanks to an inspiration point well spent.




*After the Thunderwave.*

But Sir Glen doesn't stay on his feet long, seconds later one of the newly arrived hobgoblins shoots the paladin with its crossbow, he's down and dying.

It's a bit of a mess, and by the way, Sir Glen insisted that Sho-Rembo drop the bomb (her Thunderwave). He's a very brave fellow.

Or else a little bit dim.

Krago rushes in flailing, the dwarf stands over the paladin's fallen form, guarding his comrade in arms.

They're all starting to like each other these days, back at the start of this the players were more inclined to screw each other over, or else- well, save their own skins. Now... they're all playing oh so nicely.

Gah!

Sosspan takes another hobgoblin down with a Fire Bolt.

Mohag, still raging, smashes another down.

And very suddenly there's only one hobgoblin left standing, the bugger runs, screaming...

Sosspan Fire Bolts the fleeing hobgoblin dead.

The fight is over...

How's that for an anti-climax?




*Victory for the Unexpected.*

[A jolly big bag of hobgoblins, including Grelzenod the Render 2325 XP]

All of the PCs have enough XP for level three. Lappoy, of course, is already there.

There is cheering.

The absolute bastards.




*The Unexpected take a well earned short rest, note Yor's body is beneath Wormwood's.*

After the rest, and a variety prayers by Sir Glen for the fallen, the rest of the lair is searched- very cautiously.

And sure enough, not so very far away...




*The missing folk are found... and a few others.*

Jarvis Scutbuttle, the merchant, and his wife Llona are released, as are the two surviving member's of the caravan's guard- Corbis & Tribbits.

Which just leaves Pigbag, the Orc, and a snarling Gnoll who seems to be called something like Snarkk.

Eventually, after much discussion, Pigbag is let free, and allowed to leave- this after the orc convinces the PCs (actually very mostly just Sir Glen) that he will flee this place and try to live a happy life elsewhere, beyond the Caves of Chaos.

I rolled a '20' for Pigbag's deception check, but don't tell the PCs.

It seems the Unexpected are feeling very magnanimous.

However, Snarkk, the gnoll- seems a little more swivel-eyed, i.e. crazy.

Eventually Sir Glen throws the key to the fiend, and then once it has released itself, steps in to fight the beast- paladin versus gnoll.

The fight starts cagey- with both the paladin and the crazed-gnoll rolling low, but then Sir Glen slices the bastard with a Crit, and then a moment later cuts Snarkk down.

Not bad, cut down in only three turns.




*Death to Snarkk.*

[Dead crazed-gnoll 50 XP]

The ex-lair of Bad Nog the Ogre is searched, and there are lots of nice things to find here, including over half-a-dozen poorly hidden sacks of coin.

Sho-Rembo however finds a cache of much better hidden treasures, in Bad Nog's refuse/bone pile, including a bunch of arrows (later identified as +1), a Potion of Invisibility (which the halfling decides is hers by rights) and a pair of spell scrolls.

That's nice!

The search for treasure continues in the chambers of Grelzenod the Render, note the big chief had plenty of coin on his person.




*Grelzenod's chambers.*

Sho-Rembo, again, finds the treasure, hidden away in a secret compartment in a chest full of mangy furs- and there's a lot more coin in there, including a wedge (20+) of platinum pieces.

Last stop is an investigation of the hobgoblin's armoury, there are lots of arms and armour here, and the PCs (and NPCs) take what they need, some of them- all that they can carry.

Sir Glen picks up a suit of plate armour, the paladin is very happy.

Then, after a long chat with Jarvis and his companions, the Unexpected head on home, that is back to the Keep on the Borderlands.

They take their time (and so I get to make an extra random encounter check) because they are returning with the bodies of Yor and Wormwood, and also because they have filled a variety of sacks with a bunch of stuff to sell back at the Keep (mostly arms and armour).

I make three checks, and bloody hell- no random encounters.

They're kicking my backside.

Back to the Keep on the Borderlands, and they get there late afternoon. Thereafter the Unexpected do a variety of things- the first of which is return Jarvis and Llona to the Guild, and claim their reward- 100gp and an exemption from taxes for a year.

Nice!

What's more, the freed pair are so overjoyed with their saviours they fix up the Unexpected with a slap-up meal and drinks at the Travellers Rest. At the meal Jarvis also presents the adventurers with an additional 100gp, while Llona rewards them with a magical (+1) dagger.

Soon after the Unexpected head out to sell a variety of stuff, including-

A silver belt inlaid with emeralds which sells for 336gp, they took this from Grelzenod.

A silver etched arm-guard, taken from one of the hobgoblin sub-chiefs, this sells for 81gp.

The rest of the time (and the session) is spent levelling up (again), and buying yet more stuff, mostly topping up the healing potions- subject to their availability.

Oh, and the two rescued ex-caravan guards, Corbis & Tribbits, agree to sign on immediately, they will each give a year's service to the Unexpected (FoC, save for expenses- food and lodging).

Note, all of the guards- including Scrubs, have been re-equipped, with new arms and armour (mostly courtesy of the hobgoblins).

But we'll catch up with these folks in the next session.

The pot is up to £58.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 29, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0013: Chasing Nok Nok.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*NPC's
Corbis *Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.
*Tribbits* Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 21: Being the 21st Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, around lunchtime.*

So, here's the latest news- all of the PCs are level 3, that's pretty kick ass, and of course there are a lot of 'em.

I'm in trouble.

Also, between this session and the last I have been persuaded (cajoled) to put the three guards that have hired on with the Unexpected on the track to sidekick status, as in Tasha's.

Scrubs needs just 300 XP to be a level 1 sidekick (type = player's choice, but needs to be justified/RPed out), while the two new followers- Corbis and Tribbits need 600 XP each to make the same transition.

Note, Scrubs has been around with the Unexpected for a while now, so he's already earned a few stripes.

Obviously the XP is now getting split, hmm- does the maths, ten ways= seven PCs and three would-be sidekicks. So, that should slow everyone's progress right down, and give me a fighting chance.

Still, the players asked for it so who am I to say no.

And when I say- 'give me a fighting chance', I, of course, mean the bad guys as elucidated in the book. Obviously I'm not trying to kill the PCs... not me.

To make things worse the PCs have, as usual, been shopping- topped up on healing potions, and re-equipped as necessary, and the would-be sidekicks are of course all freshly armed and armoured. The latter after the discovery and ransacking of the hobgoblin's armoury in the last session- lots of stuff in there.

It takes a few days, of course, to get things sold and bought, and so time enough for another night or two in the Traveller's Rest. This in an attempt to extract a few more rumours from the locals, and so-

(1) A merchant, imprisoned within the caves, will reward his rescuers. VERY INTERESTING.
(2) A powerful wizard will destroy all cave invaders. UNTRUE.
(3) Tribes of different creatures live in different caves. CHECK.
(4) An ogre sometimes helps the cave dwellers. BAD NOG RIP
(5) A magic wand was lost in the caves. INTERESTING.
(6) All of the cave entrances are trapped. UNTRUE.
(7) If you get lost, beware the eater of men! INTERESTING.
(8) Altars are very dangerous. INTERESTING.
(9) A fair maiden is imprisoned within the caves. INTERESTING.
(10) “Bree-yark!” is goblin for 'we surrender'. UNTRUE.
(11) Beware of treachery from within the party. INTERESTING!
(12) The big dog-men (GNOLLS?) live very high in the caves. INTERESTING.
(13) There are hordes of tiny dragon-men in the lower caves. KOBOLDS- KILLED.
(14) Piles of magic armour are hoarded in the southern caves. INTERESTING.
(15) The bugbears in the caves are afraid of dwarves. INTERESTING.
(16) Lizardmen live in the marshes. INTERESTING.
(17) An elf once disappeared across the marshes. INTERESTING.
(19) Nobody has ever returned from an expedition to the caves. UNTIL NOW.
(20) There is more than one tribe of orcs within the caves. INTERESTING.    

And they're nearly there- additions are numbers 4 and 11.

There's a bit of chat about entry 11.

So, that just leaves rumour number 18 to track down.

But here's the thing, as well as asking about the Caves of Chaos, Lappoy- and a few others (once they're reminded by Lappoy) also make enquiries about the long lost lair, said to be somewhere in the region, of Zeligar & Rogahn.

How about that? They're thinking ahead.

And so, after a few bribes paid, Lappoy is told about a mad druid who wanders the Whispering Woods, this fellow knows the area incredibly well, the implication being- the fellow should know all the secrets of the region, including perhaps the location of the long lost lair.

But, Lappoy is assured, the druid is very crazy, as likely to attack as to converse or aid wanderers in the wilds.

Lappoy, of course, lets his colleagues know all of this- open and honest, it's the new policy.




*The last supper, before departure in the Traveller's Rest. Note the new configuration (who sits where) somehow reflects the new hierarchy within the Unexpected.

Day 22: Being the 22nd Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, early doors.*

Then off we go again, back to the Caves of Chaos- the orcs are next on the Unexpected's take-down list, and they know that their lair is one of the two caverns close to the kobold's former lair.

So, off they go, and no random encounters again, bugger.

Then after another hour or so spent watching the way to see if there's any activity within the Caves of Chaos ravine, there's not- nothing stirs. Note, every time the PCs watch and wait, or else creep into the ravine, I roll another random encounter- 1 on an a D10, and again- nothing.

Onwards, to the first cavern.




*Krago and Sho-Rembo head on in, quietly- their companions are poised to attack, at the ready.*

But here's the thing... things go badly from the off, and so in quick order the following things happen.

Krago and Sho-Rembo scuff and grunt their way 'silently' into the lair (best stealth check an adjusted '6').

The pair spot a gurning orc dead ahead, the wall before them is dotted with small niches each holding the decaying skull of (the pair presume) the cave inhabitant's former victims.

So, the pair spy maybe a dozen skulls and... the head of a gurning orc who is quite obviously trying to blend in with the display, a hidden watcher, the stupid fellow is not making a very good job of it.

And then, a milli-moment later, a bunch of orcs with spears sat around a fire to the east grunt and begin to holler at the PCs...

That went south very quickly.

Sho-Rembo and Krago call for their friends, and...




*Initiative arrives early.*

Corbis, the wannabe sidekick, is the first to react- rushing in to the cavern he shoots the nearest orc with his newly acquired light crossbow, and a Crit.

There is premature whooping.

Seconds later Sho-Rembo creeps around the corner to get a bead on the orc watcher in the wall, but...




*The whooping ceases.*

And is replaced mostly by hissed expletives.

Turned out nice again...

However, suddenly facing the five orcs here is a monstrous brown bear- Sho-B-Bear to be precise. The ursine, for good measure, bites the former orc watcher.

The orc starts screaming for its friends, and we're into the action.

Corbis gets stabbed, it hurts a lot.

Then, after a hefty bunch of rolling and missing, Trebbelos dashes in to play the hero, the tiefling sorcerer Shatter's three of the defending orcs- one is killed outright, while the other two are left badly wounded. The sorcerer swirls and floats out of danger, held aloft- briefly, by his Tempestuous Magic.

Krago, with a little extra damage from his Hunter's Quarry cuts an orc down, and then wounds another- he's level three now, and a Horde Breaker.

Lappoy hits the wounded orc with a Fire Bolt, it survives.

Mohag, raging already, steps in and slays the brute, there's only one more orc guard left in the fight here.

Sho-B-Bear meantime is making a hell of a racket, that may be because the wildshaped halfling druid is still fighting five orcs, and has already suffered three hits, she's bloodied and beyond.

Sosspan rushes over and Fire Bolts, with a Crit, one of the orc guards attacking Sho-B-Bear.




*The Unexpected are making a little headway...*

Then Sho-B-Bear gets into the swing of things, the ursine rips the nearest orc in two with her claws (and another Crit) and then moments later, after padding forward, bites the arm off (almost) the next orc.

The orcs are panicking- screaming!

Trebbelos further terrifies the orc guards corralled by the brown bear, with another Shatter spell- another orc falls, and two of the remaining three orcs here are bloodied.

The 'Shattered Spear' orcs however know only one way out- and that's through Sho-B-Bear, and so they stab the ursine some more, and sure enough, mere seconds later- the great growling bear is gone and in its place a bleeding female halfling- Sho-Rembo.

Orcs are tough.

The players make a point of telling me this, and each other- repeatedly.

Go figure.

Note Sir Glen hasn't landed a hit yet, and he's already spent his inspiration point.




*Sho-B-Bear has gone away.*

Krago puts down the last of the four orc guards that were situated in the primary guard chamber.

Lappoy rushes around to see what's occurring in the guard chamber to the north, in which Sho-Rembo toils. There are three spear wielding orcs still trying to break out of their den. The High Magicker therefore unleashes his Scorching Blasts- two hits, but alas no deaths.

Bugger.

They're tough these...

I know.

But then the raging Mohag arrives and decapitates one of them.

Oh, but what's this- the sound of more orcs arriving, and suddenly Mohag (of all people) remembers to translate what's being said.

“Orcs come. Come quick- come get chief. It bad!”

Thanks for that Mohag.

Note, Sir Glen also understands the orc language.




*Tribbits spots the first orc approaching, and hears the sound of many more heading this way fast from the west.*

It's going to get busy, and so...

A charging orc gets in Tribbits face.

But Scrubs arrives in the nick of time to slash the furious humanoid with his longsword.

It's not enough, Tribbits gets speared.

There are at least a dozen orcs rushing through what looks to be some sort of dining hall, clambering over tables and scattering chairs as they come charging at the Unexpected.

Sir Glen imbues his Sacred Weapon and makes for the front line, singing a prayer to the Morning Lord as he goes.

Mohag gets stabbed.

Krago steps up and puts the first of the newly arrived orcs down.

Lappoy fires a trio of Magic Missiles into an orc- it too dies.

Mohag goes tonto (raging, Reckless & Frenzy) and then smashes down the last of the original orc lair guards, just the screaming horde of orcs rushing in from the west to take care of now.

[Orc guards 900 XP]

The barbarian races to get to the party.




*Brace for impact!*

By which I mean, of course, my poor orcs.

Sosspan's Shatter spell hits a trio of the brutes, and leaves two of them barely clinging onto life. The cavern rumbles and wobbles, part of the ceiling falls.

Sho-Rembo douses the oncoming orcs with her Faerie Fire, making a bunch of them much easier targets.

But the orcs rush in and start stabbing with their spears, raging Mohag gets skewered again, while Krago gets stabbed for the first time. Scrubs stops a flung spear with his body- Ouch! Seconds later Tribbits repeats the trick.

Tribbits, the wannabe sidekick, is down to 2 hit points.




*The orc's charge has blocked the Unexpected's progress.*

Seconds later and Scrubs gets hit again, he's down to 1 hit point.

So much for the NPCs.

Krago cuts another orc down, and then wounds yet another- and then with an inspiration point and a Cure Wounds spell he restores a little vigour to Tribbits.

Sir Glen steps in and slices an orc- his first hit, but its not enough to drop the furious humanoid.

Lappoy takes an orc down with his Scorching Rays, and singes another already bathed in the druid's Faerie Fire.

Mohag keeps on raging and slicing.

Then, Tribbits gets speared again, and now the ex-caravan guard is down and dying.

Sosspan's second Shatter spell leaves another two orcs dead, and two more badly injured.

The orc tide is breaking.

Moments later Corbis slices another orc dead.

Sho-Rembo kills another pair with her Thunderwave, and then with an inspiration point, and a Cure Wounds, manages to stir Tribbits from his slumber.

There are very suddenly only three orcs left in the fight...




*The tide has turned.*

Tribbits struggles to his feet and then fires a crossbow bolt into the nearest orc.

Scrubs, same method, finishes it off.

Just two orcs left in the fight.

Both of which are swiftly bathed in Trebbelos' Burning Hands.

They survive, but now they're both keen to be elsewhere...

The first orc retreats to the north, up a set of shallow stairs- there are more orc noises coming from this direction.

Seconds later the retreating orc is over taken (and turned around) by the orc chief- Nok Nok, who is heading down the stairs and straight for the Unexpected.

The last orc warrior in the room rallies when it hears the chief, and stabs Sho-Rembo, the halfling druid is very suddenly bloodied and beyond.

Krago dives to his friends side and stabs the orc brute.

While Lappoy strides forward and fires three Magic Missiles into the screaming orc chief.

Mohag cuts the last warrior in the chamber down (still Reckless and with Frenzy) and then races on towards the orc chief.




*Get Nok Nok.*

Sir Glen races ahead of the barbarian, but a screeching female orc warrior intercepts the pair- Sosspan hits the hollering harridan with a Fire Bolt.

Sho-Rembo finds somewhere to hide and swig down a healing potion, she was down to just four hit points.

Another orc warrior comes screaming down the stairs and straight into the melee, followed swiftly by yet another screeching female orc in a frenzy- Sir Glen narrowly avoids getting stabbed.

Twice.

Missed by one both times.

Note the screaming female orcs are chief Nok Nok's warrior consorts- they're tough.

The paladin is surrounded.




*Rescue Sir Glen?*

Nok Nok smashes his black mace into the paladin, and it hurts- it hurts a lot (and with an extra pinch of necrotic damage).

Krago to the rescue, the dwarf ranger slices an orc down with his hand axe, and then Crits a second with his magical dagger.

Lappoy climbs onto a table, the High Magicker is mostly directing traffic, but he also finds the time to finish off the just wounded orc with a Fire Bolt.

[Orcs in the second wave 1200 XP]

Mohag cuts another orc down- one of the screeching female warriors, but alas his Frenzied attack on the chief is deflected by the brute's chain mail armour.

Corbis shoots the last screeching female orc warrior, it survives- and keeps up the horrendous noise.

Scrubs meantime takes aim and shoots a crossbow bolt into chief Nok Nok.

Trebbelos clambers on to a table and aims his Shatter spell up the stairs, and then employs a few Sorcerery Points to guarantee that chief Nok Nok has a hard time avoiding the spell (Disadvantage on Save). The thunderous burst destroys the last of the screeching female orc warriors, and leaves the chief badly wounded- and suddenly on his own.

Nok Nok runs...

And in doing so gets sliced again by Mohag.




*Chasing Nok Nok.*

Lappoy puts on a burst of speed and then with an inspiration point slams three more Magic Missiles into the quickly retreating Nok Nok.

That, however, was the wizard's last spell.

Nok Nok is now critically wounded.

But here's a thing...

Three seconds later Sosspan performs exactly the same trick- chase, inspiration point- Magic Missile, and... he rolls '5' damage for all three of his force attacks.

Nok Nok stumbles and falls.

The lair is taken, although it takes a few more moments to confirm this.

[Chief Nok Nok and his warrior consorts 650 XP]

But then there's the small matter of the rest of the tribe.




*Orc non-combatants.*

The Unexpected corral the non-combatant orcs while they search the fallen, and then the rest of the lair.

This takes a little doing- mostly Mohag making threats in orcish kinda fixes it.

There's some gold, electrum and silver coins, and... some more surprising items.

A Detect Magic ritual reveals that chief Nok Nok's shield and black-as-night mace are both magical.

After a short rest, which includes a very aggressive chat with the captured non-combatant orcs, it is discovered that the cavern next door is home to yet more orcs, and that the second tribe is lead by chief Nik Nik, big-brother of... but you've guessed the rest.

A little later a secret way through chief Nok Nok's lair is discovered- and a bunch more treasure, including a scroll of Fireball- immediately 'yoinked' by Lappoy, but more of this next time...

The pot is up to £62.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 5, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0014: Hunting for Nik Nik.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*NPC's 
Corbis *Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.
*Scrubs* Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.
*Tribbits* Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 22: Being the 22nd Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after 11-ish.*

So, the Unexpected are in the former lair of chief Nok Nok of the 'Shattered Spear' orcs, the orcs are all dead, or at least the fighting ones are.

Chief Nok Nok's magical black mace has been passed over to Krago (he's the only PC that employs a mace), while the orc chief's magical shield has been donated to Sir Glen.

The paladin of the Morning Lord is AC 22 atm, he doesn't hit much but... he holds the line.

Lappoy has taken possession of a scroll of Fireball, you should see his grin, and the rest of the orc's lair has been searched.




*The orc's storeroom, nothing much worth taking here.*

However, chief Nok Nok's chambers are full of surprises.




*Including a hidden treasure chamber (behind a curtain) and a concealed door (behind the same curtain), and beyond the portal- another secret room.*

But here's the thing, what to do about the non-combatant orcs? The Unexpected want to get on and go adventuring again, and so... after a five minute chat the decision is made to let them go.

The non-com orcs are therefore ushered out of the lair, and from there out of the ravine, their final warning- “No coming back now. Or else we'll kill you!” Mohag, who speaks orcish, is all heart.

Then, that done- and without incident, the Unexpected reassemble for part two, just to say best guess is- this route (through the secret chamber) is going to lead them into the lair of Nok Nok's big brother, Nik Nik's lair. The home of the 'Bloody Blade' orcs.

Classy.

The PCs, and the players, are of the opinion that the orcs really needed to hire a marketing team- the Bloody Blades, and the Shattered Spear tribes, the alliteration is nice but the names need a bit more oomph!

But first, and as quietly as they can, the Unexpected make an investigation of the secret and seemingly long-time unvisited concealed chamber, it's like a meeting room.

There's a bunch of stuff to find in here, but first there's a pair giant centipedes to deal with, Sir Glen locates these two angry large insects the hard way- by kicking over the bucket they were happily living beneath.

Only one of the little bastards bites the paladin, and the poison doesn't stand a chance against Glen's holy blood (or else he makes his save by miles).




*Note this picture shows the glowing Glen- Sosspan cast a Light spell on the paladin, he's not making stealth easy.*

Sho-Rembo smashes a centipede down with a whirl of her sling, while taking a few steps back to let the cavalry in.

Sir Glen slices the other but fails to kill it- so embarrassing.

The paladin, having just been talked down by his colleagues for suggesting he use an inspiration point to finish the job, or at least to get another crack at the centipede, well... he gets bitten again, and this time its a Crit.

Thank heavens he passes his poison save again.

Sir Glen is on less than 10 hit points.

Krago rushes over and slams the big insect dead with his newly acquired magical black mace.

That's how it's done.

[Giant centipedes 100 XP]

But then the rest of the room is searched, and there's a few gems and some coin to be found, but more importantly there's another door beyond, and best guess is... this is going to lead into the second orc lair.

And...

They're right, probably.




*Sturdy door to the north, passage continues on- and there's a torch in here, so... inhabited.*

Krago & Sho-Rembo head off for a minor sneak about, or at least to the end of the passage to see what lies beyond.

And what's beyond is... a short passage south that heads directly out of the cavern, an equally short passage to the west that leads into a smokey, filthy orc common chamber, rammed full of the brutish humanoids. Lastly, to the east, a longer passage leading to a guard room, perhaps, certainly there are a bunch more orc warriors that way.

In short- the exit, and two caverns full of orcs.

Then however the less than stealthy folk get into action. Mohag and Sir Glen (newly healed) clamber into the corridor and somehow conspire to fall over each other, stealth rolls = '1' x2.

The door in the northern wall of the passage is wrenched open by an chain mail wearing orc, the angry brute is just short of eight feet tall.

The orc takes in the scene and begins screaming.




*Stuck in the middle with you.*

Krago rushes over to block the hefty orc in the doorway, and then with an inspiration point he stabs the bastard.

Then... for some inexplicable reason he decides at the last moment to step aside from blocking the doorway.

This will turn out to be a very poor decision.

More orcs come running from the south and Sho-Rembo is very quickly facing off against a pair of them, the halfling druid gets sliced.

Another orc, a nasty-looking female warrior, races out of the northern chamber (actually Nik Nik, the chief's, chambers) and smashes Krago with her morningstar, the ranger is hurting.

Sho-Rembo has seen enough- and there are yet more orcs coming from the south, easily half-a-dozen of them, possibly twice as many, she disengages and runs back to safety, dodging through the longsword armed orcs as she goes.

Lappoy scrambles forward and fires three Magic Missiles in to the female warrior orc, she doesn't fall, she looks irked.

Then out of the door comes big chief Nik Nik, the platemail wearing goon slams his handaxe into Krago, and suddenly the ranger is doing real bad...




*Krago needs a way out.*

But then Sir Glen steps in and uses an inspiration point to fire up his Sacred Weapon (+ Cha Bonus to hit). The paladin Crits the badly wounded female orc warrior, and rolls... minimum damage ('1' + '1').

Where have I seen that before?

There is screaming.

Sir Glen is hard to hit, but harder still to land a significant hit on an enemy.

Mohag is swiftly raging, Frenzied and Reckless. The barbarian heads over and smashes the female orc warrior down, that was the chief's consort- Nik Nik isn't happy, therefore the barbarian smashes the chief too.

Mohag hits big all of the time.

More orcs come rushing from the southern passage, Krago gets skewered by a longsword, and the dwarf is down to six hit points, and cut off from his friends.

So, no picture for this bit but imagine- there's a wall of orcs approaching fast, then Krago on his lonesome, then some more orcs, then the rest of the Unexpected.

Sosspan rushes in and tags the platemail wearing chief Nik Nik with a Shocking Grasp, the dragonborn is putting his body on the line.

More orcs keep coming, and...

Krago gets sliced again.

For five points of damage.

You should have heard the player's squeal.

Krago is on one hit point.

The eight foot tall chief's guard attempts to wrestle himself into the melee, but Sir Glen stabs out and... kills him.

Me and my big mouth.

The paladin comes good in the end.




*Krago needs to heal, or better still- get the hell out of dodge.*

But there's nowhere the ranger can run to, he's therefore forced to guzzle down a healing potion, and stay put.

Tribbits shoots a crossbow bolt into chief Nik Nik, and its a Crit.

Another orc comes rushing around the corner and straight into the fracas- Krago gets stabbed again, and he's back down to just two hit points.

Sho-Rembo gets a good look ahead, and then launches her Moonbeam into the densest bunch of orcs further on down the corridor, they burn, although none of them fall.

Trebbelos flings a Fire Bolt into the chief (and it was a hard shot -5 to hit, with lots of bodies in the way), and for max damage.

Nik Nik is bloodied, and screaming at his warriors to kill the Unexpected.

So pissed (and hurt) is the chief that he disengages, takes a step back into his chambers, and then slams the door shut, leaning hard on it to keep it wedged.

Lappoy fires three more Magic Missiles into the nearest orc that he can see (fighting in corridors- not easy at times), wounding it badly- it's all he can do through the crowd of bodies blocking the passage, and... that was his last spell.

Mohag steps in and smashes another orc down dead.

Its what he does.

Sir Glen follows the barbarian forward and gets to Krago with a Cure Wounds.

The tables have turned.

The orcs at the front of the press are now stuck in Sho-Rembo's Moonbeam, and they're being radiant toasted, they're still cutting and slicing however.

Mohag soaks up a Crit.




*Note chief Nik Nik is on the other side of that door, praying that his guys are going to dig him out of this hole, and swigging healing potions, of course.*

Sosspan launches a Shatter spell into the wedge of orcs- they suffer, but only one of the brutes succumbs to the thunder.

Another orc receives radiant death courtesy of the Sho-Rembo's Moonbeam.

And then another...

Krago uses his last spell for another Cure Wounds (on himself) and then staggers back to his friends.

There is cheering.

Oh, they're all playing so very nicely together these days.

The bastards.

And yet another orc dies in the Moonbeam.

Gah!

Sho-Rembo sends her Moonbeam shinning forward, down the corridor, illuminating a bunch more orc victims.

Lappoy, still far away from the action, manages to take another orc down with a Fire Bolt, yet another Crit.

Mohag decapitates an orc warrior, but gets sliced right back by another.

Krago flings a handaxe into an already badly radiant burnt orc, it dies.

Trebbelos ends an orc with a Fire Bolt, but there are still more orc warriors ahead- including at least two that keep dodging out into the passage to fire their crossbows at the PCs.

But this pair are not getting too close to the slaughter (or the Moonbeam), and are also staying out of sight as much as possible.




*At which point however a much rejuvenated chief Nik Nik (having swigged down a pair of healing potions) flings open the door and lays into Trebbelos. Who is very surprised to see the chief, as he (Pete) said at the time- “I forgot there was even anyone in there.”*

The tiefling sorcerer is sliced, triggering his Hellish Rebuke, Nik Nik gets singed, but only a little. The orc chief therefore follows up with a handaxe attack that leaves Trebbelos gibbering and on just three hit points.

Nik Nik retreats into his rooms, and around the corner and just out of sight.

Mohag smashes the last orc he can see down, with another Crit, and then rushes into the northern chamber in search of the chief to kill. The big barbarian has an inspiration point to spend- and so he does, he runs Nik Nik down.

And slices him with...

Another Crit, and rolls just short of maximum damage.

And that's just short of maximum (2d12) with a greataxe.

Nik Nik is suddenly in a very bad state.

But this is to the death.

Sir Glen rushes after Mohag and makes his way to the fight with the chief, he attempts to cajole the orc brute into surrendering (with a '2') but that doesn't work.

Nik Nik screams all the louder, calling for his warriors to rush to his side.

Corbis follows in and shoots Nik Nik with his crossbow, and, yep, another Crit.

Seconds later Sosspan hits Nik Nik with a Fire Bolt, and still the orc survives, and still he screams for his warriors to rush to his side.

Chief Nik Nik is on three hit points.




*The death of Nik Nik?*

And the Bloody Blade orc warriors are really trying, several of them rush through the Moonbeam (that hurt) trying to get to their chief, one of them slices Krago.

The ranger is still too close to the fracas.

Krago cuts his attacker down.

Hurrah!

But then just moments later is shot by one of the two crossbow wielding orcs, still dodging in-and-out of the passageway.

Back in the northern chamber Chief Nik Nik cuts and slices Mohag some more- the barbarian is bloodied.

Meanwhile back in the corridor yet another orc warrior launches itself through the Moonbeam and... slices Krago.

The dwarf ranger falls- he's down and dying.

Mohag swings wildly but fails to connect with the chief.

As does Sir Glen.

There is squealing in the players ranks.

There's a lot of rolls getting made, but no hits- from both sides.

Seconds later the second crossbow wielding orc sinks a bolt into Tribbits, the wannabe sidekick, and now he's down to just one hit point.

Back in the chief's room and the Unexpected are desperate to take down Nik Nik, but...  Corbis misses the chief with his longsword, and then Sosspan does the same, only with a Shocking Grasp (and he had advantage on the roll).

The players are really groaning and grousing now.

Everything/one is against them.

More orcs make it to the fight.

Trebbelos Shocking Grasps an orc warrior, Corbis slices another- and yet both enemies stay on their feet and in action.

Chief Nik Nik keeps on slicing Mohag, the barbarian is now heavily wounded.

Lappoy Shocking Grasps an orc that is threatening the High Magicker, and then when it doesn't fall he spends an inspiration point to do it again, and he does, and it dies.

An orc warrior cuts down Trebbelos, the tiefling collapses unconscious. The orc rushes on attempting to get to Nik Nik's side.

Sho-Rembo goes after it and bludgeons it to death with her Shillelagh.

Then, at last...

Scrubs shoots chief Nik Nik dead.

Just to say that the orc boss lasted just short of three turns with just three hit points left.




*At last!*

The other orcs are very mostly dead too.

Mohag ends his rage, and then gets to Trebbelos with a healing potion.

Sir Glen gets to Krago with a healing potion too.

The crossbow firing orcs keep on dodging back into the passage and, well... firing their crossbows, but Mohag and Sir Glen eventually clear the pair off- the barbarian yelling threats while the paladin parades the corpse of chief Nik Nik.

The rest of the Unexpected having dodged into the chief's room to stay out of the firing line while this is going on.

A short while later, Sho-Rembo with the last moments of her Moonbeam probes the way ahead- further down the passage, the adventurers are just in time to see the last of the orc non-combatants escape the lair, lead away- it is presumed, by the few orc warriors left (just two of them).

The war is won.

[Chief Nik Nik and the tribe 1950 XP]

The rest is, well... a well-earned rest, and mo-money.

And the treasure... a few more coins, including a hidden stash of platinum in Nik Nik's chambers, a rope of climbing to tie this sack shut (taken by Mohag) and a magical handaxe, which Mohag also takes. The chief and his consort also had a few nice pieces of jewellery.

The lair is fully explored and then... well, that's all for this time except to say that the Unexpected have decided not to head on back to the Keep. They're going to spend a night here in the Caves of Chaos, occupying the two orc lairs- taking an extended rest, but also keeping an eye on nocturnal activity within the ravine.

At least that's the plan.

Scrubs has enough XP to become a Sidekick, the plan is he's going to be an Expert- so the Unexpected have someone to help out with locks and things, skills the mercenary picked up during his previous jobs.

That's nice.

The pot is up to £66.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 9, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0015: The Unexpected's Got a Brand New Pigbag.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 1.

*NPC's
Corbis *Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.
*Tribbits* Male Human Guard & wannabe Sidekick.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 22: Being the 22nd Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, early afternoon*

So, the Unexpected have taken down both tribes of orcs- chief's Nik Nik & Nok Nok are both dead, as are almost all of their followers, a few warriors it seems (at least two) escaped from the second lair with the non coms.

Treasure has been found and distributed, but now the Unexpected want to take a look around the ravine, they've observed the place previously, but- after a little chatter, they've decided it's time for a little exploration.

Or at least for two of the adventurers, the semi-sneaky pair, that's Sho-Rembo and Krago, the druid and the ranger.

So, the pair are sent out to see what they can find, this while Sir Glen and Mohag hide within the cavern entrance to the second orc lair, not that this pair can see the sneaky duo, they're mainly there just to watch the way.

Although... two things-

The first, the PCs have been kicking arse, and why wouldn't they- there are seven of them and they're all third level, and they have three NPCs with them- Corbis, Scrubs and Tribbits, who can also hold their own in a fight. Also Scrubs is now a 1st level Expert, a sidekick, so he's even more helpful these days.

So, to continue this- the (kindly) DM has therefore advised the players that their enemies, well... they've just been granted the gift of more hit points, they're going to be harder to kill from here on in. Point of fact I maxed-out the hit points for the orc chief's Nik Nok and Nok Nok, but that didn't help me any, so- more HP for everything nasty is the way to go.

Maybe, we'll see.

Next point to make, the Unexpected are healthy and well at the moment, but... the casters are pretty much out of spells- I think one of them has two spell slots left, all the others- just one. So, there's that. Also Mohag has been in a raging Frenzy twice, the big barbarian has two levels of Exhaustion, so that's not ideal.

Just thought I'd let you know ahead of what happens here.

But let's get to the recon.




*Here's the ravine, the Caves of Chaos.*

So, areas A to F have been visited previously by the Unexpected, they're therefore not subject to Sho-Rembo & Krago's investigations.

The pair however are surprised to find area G, they were heading over to spy on cavern H at the time, the sneaky pair are trying to stay hidden as best they can within the densest foliage.

Area G, well hidden within the bushes is a hole in the ground, at the base of a large tree- Sho-Rembo is absolutely convinced that at least half a dozen small humanoids passed this way- into the hole, certainly in the last 24 hours.

This is the lair of something, further investigation by Krago (using his Darkvision) and the dwarf thinks that the shaft opens up below, maybe thirty feet down, into a larger cavern. Also there are lost of handy tree roots and (possibly) manufactured ledges to allow someone/something to make their descent.

The sneaky pair therefore climb up into the tree here and to watch for a while, they're also observing, as best as they can, caverns H, I and J.

Cavern H sees a little activity, Sho & Krago hold station and stay silent as two seven-foot tall hefty cloaked humanoids emerge from the cave opening, the pair look about for a short while and then climb out of the ravine, heading up the slope and to the north.

There are also a bunch of wooden signs hammered into the wall around the opening to cavern H, but the sneaky pair are much too far away to read these.

Sho and Krago are however certain that the pair that exited the cave were bugbears.

The duo watch and wait a while, but there's no further movement spotted here or elsewhere. They move on into the vegetation close to cavern I, there they resume their watch (again climbing up into a tree) this time observing caverns I, J & K, but again- nothing stirs.

Krago goes for a closer inspection of cavern opening I- and the place stinks, of death and decay, that's a little worrying- the dwarf is further convinced that there's an animal wet-fur stink also coming from here.

The pair watch and wait for another twenty or thirty minutes but there's still nothing to see, at least not for a long while, however as the pair are about to depart they both spot a light moving somewhere within cavern J.

But, the light soon fades, and even after another twenty minute wait, it doesn't return.

Which just leads cavern opening L, again the pair reposition- as cautiously as they can, and then observe the spot from the nearest patch of dense vegetation. But... there's nothing to see here either.

Just to note all of the openings are regular caverns (G is obviously just a hole in the ground), with no doors, cavern H has a few signs on and around it, cavern I stinks, and... that's it. Not a lot of new information to take back to their compatriots, but... neither of the pair wants to take the risk, they've both just got one spell left, and they're not the toughest members of the Unexpected (although Krago would probably argue against that opinion).

Recon done, almost... because en route back to their companions the sneaky pair spot something odd, and then hear something terrifying, but we'll get to these.

So, remember Pigbag, he was the orc prisoner discovered within the hobgoblin's cavern, and freed by Sir Glen, this after Pigbag rolled a '20' on his deception check and the paladin believed the orc's promise that he would live a better life.

Well, Pigbag has got himself a better life, he's made good on his lie.

Pigbag was formerly a member of Nok Nok's tribe- the Shattered Spear orcs, but after his release he decided, while exiting the lair, that he would try to be a little more Sir Glen. Pigbag therefore grabbed himself some armour on his way out, and helped himself to a longsword and shield. He looks tough, he thinks, like Sir Glen.

So, next up- in the module there are a bunch of random encounters for the region, one of these encounters is a pack of forlorn orcs. Forlorn because their orog leader, and half their number, have just recently been slaughtered, they're somewhat at a lose end. So, imagine this gang's surprise when Pigbag the confident strides into their lives, and immediately takes charge of the pack.

Pigbag knows where there's some treasure to be had- in a bunch caves in an overgrown ravine, certainly the new orc gang can get plenty of food (the dead) and lots or arms and armour, so- to the Caves of Chaos.

Pigbag's Gang arrive in the ravine just in time to see, and then intercept the non-combatant orcs that the Unexpected escort out Nok Nok's cavern (E on the map). Soon after the gang also get to meet the pair of fleeing warriors, and a bunch more non-combatant orcs that come rushing from chief Nik Nik's lair.

Pigbag's gang just got a lot bigger, so- we have Pigbag (a max HP orc), ten more orcs from the previously forlorn mob, two crossbow wielding orc warriors fled from area F, and another twenty or so orc non-combatants.

Pigbag has a plan, and it doesn't take long to organise, and this after a good long chat with those that have fled the pair of orc lairs.

So, a little later in the afternoon, but before Sho-Rembo and Krago have returned from their snooping. Sir Glen & Mohag are taking it easy within cavern opening F when...

A bunch of orcs come rushing down the ravine, where the two watchers cannot see, and then leap into the action. Mohag and Sir Glen however hear the orcs approach and start shouting, immediately, for their colleagues.




*The Unexpected are scattered about the orc's lair, however Lappoy and Scrubs have already heard the call, and passed the message on- they are on their way to see what Sir Glen is shouting about.*

Sir Glen steps in, having first used his inspiration point to fire up his Sacred Weapon, and cuts at the nearest orc, he hits and rolls minimum damage, its what he does- a lot.

Corbis arrives on the scene and fires a crossbow bolt into the same screaming orc, also for minimum damage.

Mohag stirs and that makes all the difference, seconds later and the raging, Frenzied and Reckless barbarian cuts down both orcs in the cavern entrance, and then stomps out to face the orcs approaching.

However the barbarian is exposed, he gets stabbed repeatedly, like three times in quick succession, he still however has the stones to cut a third orc down, the brute was trying to get into the cavern (opportunity attack, and max damage).




*Mohag is busy, and then the orc artillery start firing.*

But Sir Glen and Tribbits hold the line.

The paladin slices the orc before him again, another hit- and still it doesn't fall, so dispiriting...

Mohag gets shot twice by the orc artillery, the big man is bloodied and beyond, and stood out in the open- that's no good.

The raging barbarian however is smart enough to use his inspiration point to grab out a potion of healing and swallow it down, then he starts cutting again, but now he's mostly missing...

Bugger!

Scrubs arrives on the scene and shoots down the badly wounded orc threatening Sir Glen, and then provides a little Help (and encouragement) for Mohag.

So, I bet you're thinking- where's Pigbag.

Well, Pigbag and the biggest bunch of orc warriors are at this very moment just making it to the room in which Nik Nik and Nok Nok used to meet to talk. Pigbag's gang have made their way through the first orc lair and are just about to enter the second, in which our unknowing defenders are fighting for their lives.

The Unexpected, finger's crossed, are about to get surprised.

Back to the action.

Sir Glen strides forward and delivers a critical hit to the badly wounded orc fighting Mohag, one of three, and... rolls one more than the minimum damage possible.




*The DM can't stop laughing.*

The orc obviously survives the ordeal.

Corbis steps in a moment later and cuts the foe down, with another Crit.

Mohag gets shot again.

The second orc artillerist starts shooting at Sir Glen, but the non-reckless paladin in his platemail is a much harder target to hit.

Trebbelos gets to the action and burns another orc with his Fire Bolt.

Mohag follows up and guts the orc, there's only one warrior left in the fight, and the two crossbow wielding artillery.

Sosspan hits the last warrior with a Fire Bolt.

But... back to the orc artillery, because last turn Sho-Rembo and Krago spotted the altercation and decided to creep in as close as they can to the orcs firing their crossbows.

With a stealth of '19' for Krago and one more for Sho-Rembo, at which point the pair unleash their attacks, although the halfling druid takes a very brief moment first to assume her new shape.

Sho-B-Bear is back.




*Sucks to be the orc artillery.*

Krago smashes the first orc artillerist down (after a '1' x2 with his first attack, followed by an inspiration point = Crit), Sho-B-Bear's would-be victim survives the ordeal.

Tribbits meantime rushes to Mohag's side and slices the last orc attacker there, the brute is badly wounded, and looking to get away.

Sir Glen is next to attack, another hefty slice and... minimum damage.

A tantrum follows.

Eventually Corbis fires a crossbow bolt into the orc warrior and... dead.

There's only one orc left that the Unexpected can see, and this poor fellow is contending with Sho-B-Bear.

The poor sod attempts to flee, at which point Sho-B rips its throat out.

Dead.

The Unexpected however are just about to deliver a series of high-fives to each other, interspersed with verbal and physical pats on the back when Trebbelos says...

“Hang on! What's that noise...”

That noise my friends is another eight or so orcs lead by Pigbag arriving very late to the fracas.




*Bugger, here we go again.*

Trebbelos, after screaming for his companions, fires a Ray of Frost into the closest charging orc, slowing it down somewhat, then he dashes away- out of sight.

Mohag races past the tiefling as he rushes forward to meet the orc's charge- he can hear them, but- he can't see them, there are no torches in the corridor here and so the badly wounded barbarian waits to feel the pain.

Sosspan rushes after the barbarian and then forces Mohag to swig down another healing potion (with an inspiration point).

Good work.

Then Sosspan runs off too.

Krago and Sho-B-Bear meantime go racing up the slope towards their companions.




*Orcs! Pigbag approaching!*

Lappoy Fire Bolts an orc, and then having wandered too close to the action gets stabbed by a charging orc warrior, the wizard, sorry High Magicker, is down to six hit points.

Seconds later a second orc bursts through and Lappoy is down and dying.

Mohag gets sliced again, the barbarian is really soaking up the hits.

Pigbag makes it to the fight, dodges past Mohag and slices Scrubs, the expert sidekick is suddenly on one hit point.

This one went bad very quickly.

Sir Glen (who else would it be) charges into Pigbag but fails to make a mark on the orc, the paladin- as he often does, calls the orc out to fight him, a challenge.

All of Pigbag's birthdays have come at once.

There can be only one!




*Sir Glen versus Pigbag!*

Mohag cuts an orc down, but he's still going reckless and in his future I see a lot of hits...

And yet another orc rushes in to take the fallen enemy's place.

Sosspan fires three Magic Missiles into Pigbag, the closest orc.

Pigbag is a little less certain about his future, he's bloodied.

Scrubs stabs Pigbag, the orc leader almost falls, then expert sidekick disengages (using an inspiration point) and pushes through his colleagues and back to safety.

Mohag gets clubbed (a Crit) and Lappoy fails his first Death Save.

You should have heard it over Discord.

Rob could be about to lose his first PC.

Although he may not be the only PC that's about to end its days.

Mohag gets sliced again.

Then again.

Then again.

Pigbag meantime fails to cut Sir Glen.

Sir Glen returns the favour.

Trebbelos hits Pigbag with a Fire Bolt, the orc survives- on just one hit point.

But not for long, one inspiration point later (and another Fire Bolt) and... Pigbag's gone.




*Mohag cuts down a pair of orcs (and without being reckless).*

It's amazing how quickly things can turn around, and remember Pigbag was the guy motivating these bad boys.

Sosspan fires three Magic Missiles into an orc, the brute looks spent, and that was the dragonborn wizard's last spell.

Krago is in action, at last, moments later- smashing the newly wounded orc down and stabbing another.

Sho-B-Bear is gone, in the ursine's place the halfling druid, who scurries through her companions and to Lappoy's side, her last spell is a Cure Wounds for the wizard who had just failed his second Death Save in a row.

Tribbits shoots an orc with his crossbow.

But some of the orcs are still swinging hard, seconds later and Mohag is critically wounded (after a yet another hit followed by a Crit).

He doesn't stay on his feet long, seconds later he takes another hit and the barbarian falls...

Exactly three seconds later Mohag makes his first Death Save and...

'20'.

He's back up and swinging.

But Mohag's rage is over and he's now Exhaustion level 3.

Remarkably he's still hitting.

Krago slams an orc with his mace (and rolls minimum damage) and then stabs it and repeats the damage roll.

This could go on a while.

Mohag gets sliced and falls again.

The orc facing Krago attempst to flee, the dwarf smashes it down, and suddenly Sir Glen (with a readied action) is released.

The paladin scuttles forward and slices another orc, he goes to stand over the body of Mohag.

Note Lappoy is still on the ground pretending to be unconscious.

Sir Glen gets stabbed.

Trebbelos rushes forward and fires a Burning Hands spell down the passage, one orc is singed another badly burnt.

Mohag fails his next Death Save.

Sosspan ends an orc with a Fire Bolt, there are only three of the warriors left and they're all wounded.

Krago ends one of the orcs, and then flings a dagger in the back of another.




*Sho-Rembo is standing over Lappoy, while Sir Glen is also using Mohag's prostrate form to get some height.*

Sho-Rembo crawls on the floor to get to Mohag, she feeds a potion of healing to the barbarian.

Scrubs shoots a fleeing orc dead.

Sir Glen slices the last fleeing orc, and... still it continues running.

It gets a few yards further and then sprouts a crossbow bolt in the centre of its back.

Corbis for the win.

The fight is over.

[Pigbag and his orcs 1450 XP]

But now the Unexpected have seen enough, caution wins out, particularly as some of them a pretty beaten up now.

An hour is spent resting and looting the bodies of the fallen orcs, the corpses are all dragged back into the cavern here.

There's only a little coin to be had from Pigbag and his gang.

That done, and a few more healing HD spent, it's time to head back home to the Keep.

And dammit, they make it all the way back home (I made three checks) without an encounter.

Oh, and both Corbis and Tribbits have enough XP for them both to become sidekicks too, while Scrubs is now level 2.

The pot is up to £70.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 13, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0016: Sir Glen and the Ankheg.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 28: Being the 28th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after dawn.*

So, we're back at the Keep, but just about to head out again into the wilds once more, but- there's been a fair bit going on in the last five or so days.

This is what the Unexpected have been up to.

Scrubs is now an Expert Level 2, while Corbis & Tribbits have both also gained sidekick status, the pair are now both Warrior's Level 1.

The Unexpected tried to argue me into letting Tribbits have an acolyte background so they could make him into a clerical spellcaster style sidekick, but screw them, they're already kicking my backside here. Another healer? No, thanks.

Lots of stuff gets sold, although this takes a few days to get done, so much stuff is there, highlights include-

An ivory bracelet, sold for 58gp.
A longsword with a jade pommel, sold for 60gp.
A silver and gold belt, sold for 104gp.
And a gold ring set with an aquamarine gem, sold for 399gp.

So, the PCs are all back to being cash rich(-ish) again, although keep in mind that time spent in the Keep is expensive, usually about 2gp/day, more if the PCs are really drinking hard.

The Unexpected, of course, also grab themselves a few more potions of healing, they don't need many so this only takes two trips.

But, other things go on, first up the adventurers spend a couple of nights in the Travellers Rest, free-spending in an attempt to garner the missing rumour that they are searching for, the elusive #18.

Remember the Unexpected get a treat if they complete the rumour collection.

But... it's harder to roll an '18' than you'd think, apparently- twenty attempts and two nights drinking and spending and the elusive rumour #18 continues to evade the Unexpected.

However, there are other rumours, and offers, flying around the Keep.

First off, Darvon, the ancient priest of Oghma who is staying here with his two silent acolytes arranges a meeting with the party. A slightly strained meal takes place in a back room of the Travellers Rest, Darvon blesses lots of things- the food, the gathering, various individuals etc.

Anyway, Darvon has an offer for the Unexpected, he wishes to record their tales of adventure for posterity. He's a gatherer of knowledge, he goes on to explain, and so- he's always wanted to pen his own book, and not a dry tome but rather a rip-roaring heroic tale of adventure. Perhaps his legacy could be the story of the Unexpected, as they battle through the Caves of Chaos?

The Unexpected, or else the players, are of course grinning like chimps at the offer- fame and fortune is what (some/most) of them want. Some of them really want to be on top, even Lappoy's ego gets tickled.

The old priest is happy to sweeten the deal, he's rustled up a few (three) scrolls of Cure Wounds, to help the adventurers to stay alive during their next visit to the Caves.

The deal is done, and over the next few days the old priest meets with various members of the Unexpected to catch up on the adventurer's story so far.

Note- Lappoy knows all of the story, he's been with (the leader) of this group since its inception- he is the Unexpected, or at least that's his opening line to Darvon.

Excellent!

Next up, remember Cpl. Bamf Grubbins of the local guard, well... after a chat and a pint or two he fixes the Unexpected up with a meeting with his boss, a dwarf by the name of Gurtle Spinepecker, the Corporal of the Watch.

The deal is, the Keep hired a band of adventurers called The Fortune's Five (the Unexpected have met these guys) to track down and destroy a bunch of bandits in the region. However, the hired help doesn't seem to have come up with much, so far. The Fortune's Five's contract expires at the end of this month- do the Unexpected want the job if and when it becomes available?

To make clear.

The job is 100gp hire for a month spent scouring the area for the bandits, success- the bandits captured or destroyed (proof needed) and an additional 150gp is added to the reward. Spinepecker will further supply six guards for the adventurer's camp, and one months rations for all.

There follows quite a lot of discussion (over thirty minutes including tea break), here's the thing- the Unexpected want to rip their way through the Caves of Chaos first, they don't want to get bogged down in the wilds looking for bandits (or at least that's Pete take on things).

Although, some folk (Rob = Lappoy) think that they can do both.

Others don't care which they do (Dave).

So, the Unexpected's answer is 'perhaps/maybe' rather than a straight 'yes', Gurtle isn't particularly impressed. The Unexpected explain- they're heading back to the Caves on the 28th, they'll be back to the Keep on the 30th. So, the question, for them, is moot until then; they will however contact the good Corporal on their return, if it suits Gurtle? And, it does.

The Unexpected really want to explore two or three more of the caverns (at least)- top of their to-do list right now are a) the kobold cavern that seems to have been re-populated, their thinking is- kobolds = easy XP, b) the suspicious hole in the ground- what's down there? And c) the stinky cavern, the last one on the lower level.

Note, the Unexpected semi-believe that the higher up the ravine wall the cavern entrance is situated, the tougher the enemy within. It's a working theory, let them have it.

They also think that the further into the ravine the cavern is, the tougher its inhabitants are- so, there are competing theories.

Last up, the Guild of Merchants also grab the Unexpected for a brief meeting, they would like the adventurers to capture for them a teleporting rabbit (or two, or more). The story is, some wizard way back when, lost his magical (familiar) bunny in the wilds hereabouts, and... last tenday a patrol sergeant saw a rabbit that suddenly disappeared only to reappear ten or so feet away.

Magical bunnies exist, they think- in the wilds, the rabbit was spotted just off the main road, only a mile or so east of the Keep.

The Guild of Merchants will pay 250gp for a real live teleporting magical bunny.

The Unexpected don't know quite what to make of this offer.

Are we playing silly D&D?

Magical teleporting rabbits?

But, the info is filed away, they'll take a look on their next trip out into the wilds, maybe...

Which, of course, is now, as we catch up at last with the day, date and time all the way up above-

*Day 28: Being the 28th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after dawn.*

An early start today, the Unexpected are going to try to pack a lot in prior to their return to the Keep on the Borderlands on the 30th.

But the gang don't get far, and so in dawn's first light on a beautiful morning... suddenly the road buckles, twists and splits- several members of the Unexpected sprawl as bursting from the ground comes a large chitinous insect-like terror.

An ankheg, seconds later and three of the adventurers are scoured with a stream of burning acid (although I rolled 7 damage on 3d6).




*ANKHEG!*

Mohag picks himself up and smashes the creature with his greataxe (but for minimum damage), roaring for his colleagues to come and join him at the party.

Krago is straight to it- smashing and stabbing.

Just to note, the ankheg has max hit points, so it's tough.

But the beast lurches around and spots Sir Glen sprawling, it grabs up the prone paladin in its razor sharp mandibles, then- with the screaming (like a little girl) paladin in its maw, it retreats back beneath the earth...

WTF?

Generating a few opportunity attacks, of course, and the players are made aware (by the kindly DM) that at the end of the ankheg's turn it will be ten feet back beneath the earth, and therefore most likely (subject to some real clever thinking) out of range.

Subject, again- of course, to what follows, the aforementioned opportunity attacks.

Mohag swings again, a reckless attack- and misses, and so spends his inspiration point to try over, and he misses once more (both attacks with advantage).

There is screaming around the VTT.

Mohag- missing?

Twice?

WTF?

Krago smashes the creature repeatedly with his black mace, but the ankheg is still digging itself in deeper, but then...

At the very last moment possible, just as the horrible giant insect sinks beneath the dirt- Sir Glen, with an inspiration point for advantage on the roll, manages to wrestle himself out of the ankheg's grasp.




*Bloody hell, that was close.*

The ankheg is gone, burrowed deep back into the earth.

The Unexpected run around, briefly, Sir Glen is dragged out of the collapse, the paladin gets to his feet and dusts himself down, this after Sho-Rembo applies a little healing to him.

Sir Glen is remarkably sanguine, or else scared speechless.

But here's the thing...




*The ankheg's back.*

Twenty-or-so seconds later the ankheg burrows back up again, and spews a second (recharged, yay) acid vomit over various members of the Unexpected. Lappoy is down and dying, several of the other adventurers are also not looking too well either.

But the PCs are swiftly into action.

Tribbits rushes in and slices the great insect with his longsword.

Sosspan drags himself away from the danger and then fires three Scorching Rays into/at the towering beast, they're all misses ('4', '1' & '1').

This isn't going well.

Sho-Rembo gets to Lappoy with a Cure Wounds scroll, it's the second one that's she's used already, and if they look back the Unexpected can still see the Keep.

Trebbelos slams a heightened Shatter spell into the ankheg, the great insect wavers, its carapace split clean in two.

Corbis slashes it with his longsword, but still the beast lives, Lappoy sees his opportunity and scrambles to his feet- the brave wizard sprints away from the beast, yelping and screeching as he goes.

Sir Glen rushes into the newly vacated spot before the lurching ankheg, and... cuts its bleeding head-off.

The ankheg collapses, its life-force spent.

And now Sir Glen finds his voice, and he has plenty to say.




*Well, that was Unexpected, I mean... unexpected.*

[ANKHEG! 450 XP]

Note, that was a max (66) HP ankheg.

There follows a fairly lengthy debate, which continues until the end of the session- like another 20 or 30 minutes. The subject of the debate? What the hell do we do now?

Just to say, lots of folk just expended their inspiration points, and several of their high level spells, and four of the PCs are bloodied already.

The decision is, pull off the road- hide up for an hour, do some healing and then head on to the Caves of Chaos, but that'll be for next time.

Sad to say, while the Unexpected take a rest, there are no additional random encounters.

Damn!

But that's all we had time for, a very short session- not even two hours as one of us was called away, real life sometimes intrudes.

The pot is up to £74.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 16, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0017: '1'- Two & Three.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 28: Being the 28th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 8-ish.*

So, the decision is the Unexpected are going to go on to the Caves of Chaos, and see what they can see. The plan is to get some action in and then skedaddle back to the Keep in time for the end of the month (at the latest), maybe pick up the contract to hunt the bandits in the region.

There's still at least two sides (at least) to the above option.

But for now, onwards.

Back to the ravine...

Although that doesn't go as planned either.

Just to say, I rolled a '1' for a random encounter as soon as the Unexpected left the Keep, and... another '1' at the start of this session.

And I have just the fellows.

So, the Unexpected take a leisurely stroll up the road all the way back to the Caves of Chaos, almost, while wending their way through the small hills and hummocks (drumlins) at the head of the ravine, well...




*Gnolls! And Hyenas!*

And for the most part the Unexpected are surprised- only Corbis and Lappoy spot the attack before it happens, and so, this is what goes down.

Wheezer, the gnoll boss of this pack (they're actually gnoll slavers), orders the attack the moment after he sinks and arrow into Krago, the dwarf ranger is bloodied in an instant.

More arrows whiz in.

Lappoy survives a similar fate as he's able to raise his Shield spell.

A gnoll darts out of hiding and manages to snare Mohag in its net, the barbarian is restrained, and seconds later one of a pair of hyenas is also chewing on the big feller's leg.

Corbis gets bitten by a hyena, and then again- and the second bite's a Crit, the sidekick is suddenly down to one hit point, but not for long. The warrior glugs down his one and only potion of healing, and then with an inspiration point (I figure I should get these too for my sidekicks) he cuts down one of the hyenas, and with a Crit of his own.

Lappoy meantime unleashes a Thunderwave, sculpting the spell around the flailing Mohag, the gnoll with the net barely notices the blast, but both hyenas here are blown apart.




*The Unexpected weather the gnoll-storm!*

However, a second later and Krago is netted by a gnoll too.

Wheezer, still co-ordinating the pack's attack, manages to sink a second arrow into the now restrained Krago, he's really not doing very well, the ranger.

Mohag, also restrained, rages and attempts to recklessly scupper the gnoll before him- the barbarian flails wildly and misses. The gnoll, while Mohag is struggling, grabs out its club and attempts to bludgeon the big feller into unconsciousness, that's a tough ask. There's a lot of flailing but no actual hitting going on.

Sho-Rembo becomes Sho-B-Bear, but the large ursine just waves its great paw at the gnoll attacking her friend, Krago- who, for his troubles, gets clubbed in the face by the gnoll.

Corbis slices, but fails to kill, the other hyena that bit him.

Lappoy meantime disengages and staggers back out of the melee, then with an inspiration point the wizard launches a series of Scorching Blasts, the first (a Crit) and the second into the gnoll attacking Mohag. The last to burn the gnoll attacking Krago.

Both gnolls are now badly wounded, the one holding the net wrapped around Mohag is barely able to stand.

When he's good he's great- Lappoy.

Krago, the (restrained) dwarven ranger, manages to connect with his attacker using his magical black mace (but then rolls minimum damage).

It's a bit of a brawl.

Sir Glen rushes over and slices the gnoll attacking Mohag, the beast is now critically wounded.

Sir Glen rolls a '1' or '2' (+2 bonus) for his damage almost every time.

Tribbits cuts down the last of the four hyena's, the badly wounded creature that was attacking Corbis.

Note, the hyena is Tribbits' first actual kill*, the joy however doesn't last long when the gnoll this pair are facing stabs Corbis with its spear, and the sidekick warrior is quickly back down to just one hit point.

*We have a stat engine thing on FGU which pings us when such events occur.

A gnoll up on one of the drumlins shoots an arrow into Sho-B-Bear, she's hard to miss.

Sosspan launches a Scorching Ray into the badly wounded gnoll trying to beat down Mohag, the creature (at bloody last) dies. Then another Ray for the gnoll attacking Krago, this gnoll is now heavily wounded, alas the dragonborn wizard's third attack is off-target.

Mohag, still caught up in a net, but now sans enemy (but still raging and reckless) rushes off to confront the gnoll attacking Corbis and Tribbits, the barbarian (once again) is way off target.

Sho-B-Bear bites the face off the gnoll attacking Krago, and then scrambles up the nearest drumlin and claws the gnoll with a bow up there.




*Shouldn't be long... just to note that's Wheezer to the far north on the drumlin.*

Corbis slices the gnoll that just speared him (but for minimum damage).

Lappoy rushes over and fires three Magic Missiles into the beast, now that hurt.

Scrubs fires a crossbow bolt into it too.

Sir Glen rushes up to the top of one of the drumlins, to the gnoll archer up there, only it involves a lot more scrambling and sliding than optimal, he's out of breath (and options) when he gets to the brute.

The gnoll being threatened by Sho-B-Bear ducks clear of the ursine, slides back down the rear slope of the drumlin, and then flees into the woods.

Krago meantime has managed to wrestle the net off himself, and then fail to scramble up onto the drumlin atop which he can hear Sho-B, but now there's no enemy to be seen.

The gnoll facing off against Corbis, Tribbits and the restrained Mohag also decides that now is the right time to flee, somehow Mohag smashes it down with his handaxe- dead.

Sosspan climbs up to the top of the nearest drumlin (note the dragonborn has no athletics skill to talk about, and he managed it easily enough) and spots Sir Glen struggling with a gnoll on the drumlin opposite. The wizard fires a Fire Bolt into the creature. The gnoll rushes off- although it gets sliced (minimum damage) en route to freedom by the paladin.

Mohag attempts to run the last fleeing gnoll down (but he's still restrained in a net), the barbarian connects once with his flailing handaxe (for min damage- there's a lot of this) but the hairy brute races off to freedom.

The gnolls are gone, the Unexpected are... peeved, beaten-up, peeved (again).

More remarkably the three dead gnolls have in the region of 50gp, in a variety of coins, between them, and one of the hyena's was wearing a very manky gem-studded collar. The PCs concur however, they're the toughest buggers they have fought so far, and they're not looking forward to finding the gnoll cavern in the Caves of Chaos.

They know that there is one in the ravine, from the rumours-    

    The    big dog-men (GNOLLS?) live very high in the caves. INTERESTING.
[Gnoll hunting party 340 XP]

The decision is swiftly made, the Unexpected pull back out of the ravine and go and find themselves a place to hide in the nearby wooded wilds.

Then rest, and chatter.

The subject of the discussion, dead easy- should we abandon the Caves of Chaos and hunt the bandits like the authorities want us to?

Supplementary question- should we abandon the Caves of Chaos attack right now? Or should we have one last crack at them?

The debate rages- there's one for the Caves of Chaos all the way (Pete); one for doing the Caves until the 30th, then back to the Keep and take the contract (Rob); and another who doesn't much care (Dave).

But here's thing...

I just rolled another '1'.

Random encounter payback.




*And so the Unexpected find a shallow pool in the woods, and relax and chat, for a while...*

It's a warm day, if it wasn't for all of the ambushes... it'd be lovely.

Speaking of ambushes...

It's a DC 12 perception check to spot the goblins closing in on the resting Unexpected, alas only four of the ten adventurers are ready when the tide hits.




*The goblin wolf riders arrive.*

The first goblin wolf rider rushes Corbis, fails to connect with its scimitar, and has its mount slashed by the warrior as it departs at speed.

Corbis heard the goblins coming.

Bogus, the goblin boss is the next to attempt a ride-by-slashing, the result, equally frustrating (for the DM). Bogus misses his attacks and then gets his mount badly wounded by Trebbits as the pair depart.

Trebbits also heard the enemies approaching.

Just to note, Bogus is constantly shouting and screeching throughout what follows, keeping up a running commentary for his fellow goblins, he's that kind of goblin boss- also he's just swigged down a potion of speed.

A third goblin wolf rider races into the clearing and almost guts Sir Glen with a ride-by scimitaring, the paladin is left staggering.

The fourth wolf rider leaps from its mount and slashes Mohag, while it's wolf companion rushes over to bite Sho-Rembo, the druid is almost dragged off her feet.

This is going badly is the consensus around the VTT.

Lappoy to the rescue.

The High Magicker wades into the pond, figuring (he's smart) that he's less likely to get run down by the wolves there. Then he unleashes three Scorching Rays, the first Ray leaves the goblin menacing Mohag barely holding on to life. The second Ray leaves the same goblin's wolf mount yowling and still licked by flame, and now no longer snapping at Sho-Rembo.

The last Scorching Ray is for the fifth goblin wolf rider, as it rushes into the clearing, the goblin's mount is so badly singed that it shucks its rider, and is not keen to hang around.




*Lappoy is Magick!*

But the Unexpected are still fighting for their lives, the last goblin wolf rider tumbles off his badly singed mount and slices Krago in the gut.

Corbis chases after one of the departing wolf-riders, and cuts the mount from beneath the goblin, who goes over the front of the wolf and lands hard (Dex check '1'). Alas the goblin picking himself out of the dirt, and getting ready to rush back to face Corbis is... Bogus, the goblin boss.

We'll return to this.

Tribbits tries the same trick, chasing after a different mounted goblin he cuts the wolf's flank, but the duo rush on.

Sosspan launches a Thunderwave, a badly wounded wolf and its recently unseated rider and caught in the blast, and destroyed.

Remember Bogus versus Corbis- well, the goblin boss picks himself up, stomps back over to the warrior (chatting all the while) and cuts Corbis down- no contest. Another one of the goblin wolf riders pulls up beside Bogus- at his instruction, and is swiftly kicked off his mount. Bogus sounds a hunting horn, to call in the goblin runners, and then scrambles to get on board his newly acquired wolf.

Remember Tribbits was also chasing after one of the riders- well, the enemy pair quickly turn to face the warrior, the goblin is high and wide with its scimitar but the wolf bites and savages Tribbits' leg, he's down to just one hit point.

Scrubs shoots the goblin hassling Mohag dead with his crossbow.

Note he's also giving out a little Help every turn, it's what Scrubs does.

Lappoy, he's only got one spell left- and he's saving it, Fire Bolt's the goblin chief's new wolf. Bogus has to get off the beast immediately, and he's not very happy, so he let's everyone know. 

The goblin boss sounds his horn again.

Krago smashes a wolf down with his black mace, and then rushes towards the goblin boss, screaming threats- Krago hates goblins.

Trebbelos helps Krago out by firing a Colour Spray into the goblin chief, who has since grabbed another passing goblin rider, and is just about to take this fellow's less-singed wolf mount. However, the swirling lights of Trebbelos' spell cause the goblin and the wolf to screech and holler, the pair are instantly blinded.

But not Bogus.

The goblin boss is however, and once again, sans mount.

Sho-Rembo uses the distraction to get close enough to get a Healing Word into Corbis, and the warrior is conscious again, although he's lying just behind the chatty goblin chief, and his two now blinded companions.




*Everything is going to be okay... that's Bogus and his blind friends to the south, oh and Corbis playing doggo (pretending to be dead).*

Then however the goblin runners start catching up with the riders, and in a matter of seconds half-a-dozen or more goblins rush into the clearing, firing their shortbows as they arrive.

Trebbelos gets shot, he's bloodied, however the silly bugger goblin doing the shooting is engulfed by the tiefling's flaming Hellish Rebuke, and snuffed out like a candle.

Seconds later Sosspan gets stabbed, the dragonborn wizard is bloodied and beyond, but only for a brief moment as another goblin rushes in and shoots him down.

Corbis, trying to play the hero, gets straight back up to his feet and attempts to slice Bogus down, somehow he misses the goblin boss and instead connects with the blind goblin ex-wolf rider, he doesn't even manage to kill the suffering greenskin.




*Busy isn't it.*

Sir Glen shouts a lot, and then fires up his Divine Favour and cuts the nearest goblin- he rolls minimum damage (on both dice).

There's quite a lot of laughter.

Mohag gets to raging, and he's reckless, and in a frenzy, the barbarian wades across the pool and to the three goblins that have just cut down Sosspan, and... rolls a '1' & '2' for his first attack, but hits with his second, and then rolls minimum (6) damage.

Do you remember when Mohag used to be a stone-cold killer?

Meantime over the other side of the pool Bogus, the goblin boss, blows his horn repeatedly, and then kicks his newly acquired but now blind and mewling (badly wounded) wolf away from him. He harrumphs, and then races (on foot) after Corbis, he misses the badly wounded warrior repeatedly with his scimitar.

Remember Bogus is still on speed.

He's also yet to land a hit.

Scrubs wades into the pool and to Lappoy's side, it seems to be the safest place at present, the sidekick expert then shoots down dead one of the three goblins slashing at Mohag.

Lappoy however has a plan, he wades off- to the edge of the lake, and then hits the largest concentration of goblins (and a wolf) with his Thunderwave, his last spell- this is what he was saving it for. And, what a hit! Two goblins and the wolf are blasted into pieces, another goblin (still blinded) is left barely capable of standing.

Another fresh goblin comes rushing out of the foliage and straight at Krago, the dwarven ranger races to meet it, and then blats it with his black mace- dead.

Trebbelos, badly wounded, swigs down a healing potion (using an inspiration point) and then strides over to hit the last two goblins attacking Mohag with a Burning Hands- the pair are incinerated.

Note, the Unexpected are going all out now.

Sho-Rembo uses a Healing Word to awake Sosspan, who was moments ago sprawled unconscious.

Corbis cuts Bogus, the goblin boss, but then is attacked from behind by another fresh goblin- he fends the little bastard off.

At which point yet more goblins come rushing from the foliage- another half-a-dozen new enemies.

That's eighteen goblins, five wolves and the boss- Bogus, that are (or have been) in this attack.

But, there's lots of rolling and an almost equal amount of missing going on at times, that said- Sir Glen, who is now fighting four goblins on his own, gets stabbed. While Scrubs, still stood in the middle of the pond, gets shot.

Tribbits meantime finds a bit of cover and swigs down a potion of healing, he was down to one hit point.

Mohag, still frenzied and raging, cuts down a goblin that comes rushing at him, and then stalks off to find more to kill.

Sosspan, like Tribbits, swigs down a healing potion and gingerly gets back to his feet.




*That's all of the goblins in action now.*

A goblin rushes over and cuts Corbis down, the warrior sprawls unconscious and dying, yet again.

At which point Bogus rushes over and grabs up the dying Corbis, and then screams to be heard, in the common tongue-

“Stop fightin'. Pay now or beard-man gets dead!”

Bogus holds his scimitar poised at Corbis' throat.

Lappoy starts up with the call- for his colleagues to cease their attacks, but... that doesn't work because Krago is already in motion, he hates goblins, and so grabs out his magical dagger and lets it fly, straight at Bogus.

The missile is high and wide.

Bogus cuts Corbis' throat (two automatic death save failures, that's one to go).




*We get back to fighting...*

And the first thing that happens is a wolf leaps at Krago- still charging towards Bogus, the beast bites the dwarf ranger, and drags the him off his feet.

Scrubs shoots a goblin dead, he was aiming for the boss- the bastard moved out of the way at the last moment, Bogus has a habit of doing this.

Trebbelos fires another Colour Spray at the goblin boss, but alas the light show (as previously) only affects the two goblins that are supporting Bogus, the pair stagger away blinded.

Sho-Rembo races around the pool and fires yet another Healing Word into Corbis, Bogus doesn't notice the spell take effect, and so is surprised when Corbis launches himself to his feet and stabs the goblin boss in the gut.

Bogus is bloodied and beyond, and screaming blue murder.

Tribbits, meantime, rushes to defend the fallen Krago, he cuts the wolf threatening the dwarf ranger down dead.

Sir Glen Crits a goblin dead, the goblin was only on one hit point, but shhh... don't spoil his fun.

Mohag decapitates yet another goblin, and then rushes to Sir Glen's side, just in time to be stabbed by one of the three remaining goblins facing off against the paladin.

Sosspan staggers into the centre of the pool, and then fires three Magic Missiles into Bogus, and it takes all three.

The goblin boss falls.

The rest of the goblins attempt to flee the encounter, all five of them, of those- Corbis cuts one down, Sir Glen another, and the last three- all wounded, get away.

The fight is over.

[Bogus' Goblin Gang 1200 XP]

The Unexpected are spent, and now they have a decision to make, this after searching the goblin's bodies, and a little more healing.

Do they really want to go back to the Caves of Chaos, because right now they're broken.

Decision next time.

The pot is up to £78.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 20, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #0018: Four & Five, and the start of Six.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 29: Being the 29th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about two in the morning, too early to be getting up, and yet...*

But a little backtracking, just for a second, the Unexpected have decided to stay out in the wilds, they figure- we're tough enough, and I believe them.

They were heading for the Caves of Chaos but en route have fallen foul of the DMs random encounter dice, I keep rolling '1's. So far- an ankheg, a bunch of gnoll slavers, followed by a pack of goblin wolf-riders.

Sucks to be them.

So, the Unexpected have pulled back from the Caves of Chaos ravine and decided to make camp out in the woods- they need to rest up a bit before braving the Caves again. Here's where they are on the big map-




*Where's Lappoy- bottom right, that's the Unexpected's camp for the night. The Caves of Chaos are to the north, you can see the ravine, and the Keep on the Borderlands far to the west (actually, it's about four or so miles away from the PCs present campsite).*

So, a night out in the wilds, and I've already rolled to see if there's another random encounter for the Unexpected's retreat through the woods, but nothing doing, so I'll try again for the overnight.

Bingo!

And here we go...




*It's 2 AM, and only Sir Glen & Trebbelos are awake and on watch.*

At which time Grimphart, the wandering ogre, in search of treasure or a new lair, spots the Unexpected's camp and tries (he's not bright) to sneak up on the PCs.

Then I roll an adjusted '15' for Grimphart's stealth.

That's not bad, could it...




*Grimphart leaps out of hiding having just achieved a gold star for his leopard crawl, and then leaps to his feet and attempts to smash Tribbits to pulp, and doesn't do a bad job of it- the warrior is down and dying.*

Then, well- there's only two PCs awake, and so those sleeping need to make a DC 10 perception check to rouse- and the funny thing is, only two other PCs manage this.

Here goes...

Trebbelos is the first to react but the tiefling sorcerer has next to no spells left, so he uses his Thaumaturgy to shout out to his companions in a very loud voice-

“AWAKE! To Arms. We're Under Attack!”

Very official sounding.

And then with his inspiration point he attempts to Fire Bolt the ogre brute, and that's a hit.

But Grimphart has all of his hit points, I maxed him out, and as in the book his greatclub is studded with tail spikes taken from a manticore he fought recently, so there's a little extra damage from these.

Grimphart takes a stride forward and slams his greatclub into Mohag, and the barbarian- just waking, is bloodied in an instant.

But Sir Glen is the hero, the paladin is on his feet and at the ogre in seconds, with an inspiration point to activate his Sacred Weapon, and then his last spell slot for a Divine Smite. The holy warrior of the Morning Lord almost guts Grimphart (for 20 damage).

He also starts up with his annoying shouting and fretting about the Morning Lord.

So, dull.

Then Mohag struggles to his feet, and he's already raging and reckless, Grimphart gets sliced some more.

Sosspan awakes, leaps up, and fires a clutch of Magic Missiles into the ogre.

Grimphart is bloodied and beyond.

And then all of the other adventurers awake, after Trebbelos' yelling.

Krago thumps Grimphart with his black mace, Sho-Rembo uses her last spell to pump a Healing Word into Tribbits, Scrubs fires a crossbow bolt into the ogre, and Trebbelos tags it with a Shocking Grasp.




*Grimphart is screaming, and yelling, he wants out of here, he runs...*

And is sliced by Mohag, and while tottering and flailing about is finally brained by Krago.

Grimphart is dead, and as Lappoy stated at the time, and while still situated in his bedroll-

“I told you we were tough enough to be out here for the night!”

[Grimphart is dead 450 XP]

There follows a little emergency healing for Tribbits and Mohag, then the rifling of the dead ogre, and then... re-set the watch and sleep some more.

They figure the dead ogre wont start stinking the place up for a while.

But, because of all of the shouting and the noise I thought I'd roll another encounter check.

Another '1'.

Is that my fourth or fifth today?

I've just been for a count-back, that's my fifth successful random encounter roll (out of about eight) in the last twenty four hours of the Unexpected's life.

So...

The encounter indicated is far too nice.

Therefore we move on to Lappoy and Tribbits, on the last watch for the night, the pair are the first to hear the strange buzzing sound, no... that's not quite right.

They are the first to hear someone close by, and it's light now, saying the word 'buzzing', repeatedly, a long drawn out drawl- 'buzzzzzzzzzzingggggg', and as I say repeatedly.

The pair spot an old stooped man leaning heavily on a stout staff, the strange human seems to be surrounded by a swarm of bees.

He's the one making the noise.

The odd fellow looks up and then waves at Lappoy and Tribbits, who don't quite now what to say.

“Who are you?” Is Lappoy's opening offer, followed by an explanation of who the Unexpected are and what they're doing here, by the much more polite Tribbits.




*“I am Bumble”, the old man states, “they call me the king of the bees...”*

“Who does?” Lappoy asks, somewhat testily.

“Why the bees of course”, Bumble earnestly replies, and with a broad smile.

A little later and all of the Unexpected are in on the conversation, or at least lots of them- certainly they have all taken the time to introduce themselves to Bumble.

Bumble's bee friends, he seems to be constantly surrounded by a lazy swarm, cause a little consternation, but Sho-Rembo, and a few others are particularly delighted by the cheerful and pleasant old man.

So, the chatter goes on for some time, and for a variety of reasons, firstly Bumble has honey to sell, and several of the PCs are buying- it tastes good.

Furthermore Bumble has some royal honey (a curative) which he is willing to give to the adventurers, or else trade with them, but only if they prove themselves useful.

Bumble has three doses of royal honey, these can be earned by-

    Helping the water spirits of the Goblinwater River.

    Culling some of the spiders in Spiderwood, the place is over run with them.

    Stopping the undead attacks in the Whispering Wood.
Keep in mind that all of the above comes out in slow stages, Bumble is rambling and distracted, but very pleasant with it.

But, that's a lot of things to do for just three doses (Heal 1d4+1) of royal honey, however the Unexpected- all of them, like Bumble. They donate over 30gp to the wandering druid, Sho-Rembo contributing half of this.

Note, Bumble didn't ask for money, or anything else (except see below) the PCs just started donating.

But there's more, because back in the Keep the PCs (actually Lappoy) learned (in Session #13) that there was a 'mad druid' who wanders the Whispering Woods, and who knows the region like the back of his hand. The implication being that the 'mad druid' would know where the former lair of Zeligar and Rogahn is located, remember this is the PCs ultimate goal.

They just don't talk about it a lot, mainly because up until now they're been having fun in the Caves of Chaos.

But, the 'mad druid' as it turns out is not Bumble, it's his brother- Tolpuddle. Tolpuddle, Bumble warns, is a little 'nervous' around folk, and he inhabits the Whispering Wood north of the road, he thinks.

Note, Lappoy- who is doing quite a lot of the talking (its what he does) doesn't use the word 'mad', he's very polite.

However, the High Magicker enquires- does Bumble know where Zeligar and Rogahn's former lair is? Alas, no- but his brother might. Tolpuddle has lived in the wilds here for almost all of his life, Bumble has been in the region- and searching for his brother, for just a few years now.

The Unexpected are desperate to help the nice old fellow, and to locate his brother Tolpuddle, and to earn the three jars of healing honey.

Furthermore, after more questioning, they learn that the water spirits that need help lair somewhere 'in' (the operative word) the Goblinwater River. That the Spiderwood is within the Fell Fens (see the map below, arrow to the SSE) and Bumble fears there's something particularly nasty in there. And lastly, they learn that the undead terrorising the Whispering Woods have escaped from a bunch of old cairns and burial mounds located near the Caves of Chaos (to the WNW, see the map below).

The adventurers further explain to Bumble that they are going to be spending the next month or so looking for a bunch of bandits in the region (Bumble doesn't know where these folk are), so they'll be scouring the wilds hereabouts. Bumble explains right back- that he can always be found in and/or around his present location, tending to his bee followers.

[Meet Bumble 200 XP]




*Note, I've shifted Lappoy on the map so that more of the area can be illuminated and therefore seen. Spiderwood in the Fell Fens, see the south arrow- it's that-away, and that's the Goblinwater River there too. The northern arrow is pointing towards the source of the undead problem that is affecting the Whispering Woods.*

Then, the Unexpected say their farewells and head back into action, back to the Caves of Chaos.

You'll note from the above exchange that the PCs have clearly decided to take the bandit hunting job, news to me when it happened.

But here's the thing, it's a half-hour walk back to the Caves of Chaos, but I had to, I just had to...

I had to roll for random encounters.

I rolled a '1'.

Yet another one, and so...




*En route to the Caves of Chaos.*

The Unexpected are travelling along the main road that heads out of the region, which at this point snakes between high (about thirty foot) ravine walls.

There's an odd something in the road, a circle made from stones, only small stone- just pebbles, but very neat, and very obvious.

Then...

A voice shouts down from the crags above.

“Stay where you are!” And when the PCs stop, the voice (male human, best guess) comes again.

“Leave 10gp on the ground- in the circle, 10gp each- and then, when you've made your donation- clear off, up the road- and as fast as you can.”

“Why should we?” Krago (and a variety of other folk with varying degrees of indifference/surliness) shout back.

“Because in ten seconds we're going to start shooting, and when we start we ain't stopping, less we see a pile of money in the circle. Ten, nine, eight...”

There follows what could best be described as a kerfuffle as a variety of PCs all attempt to do a variety of things, or else try to discuss a variety of things; and all at the same time.

So, time for another picture...




*Runaround, NOW!*

So, here's a summary of what you are seeing, the smart folk (maybe)- Lappoy, Mohag (INT 7?), Scrubs, Trebbelos & Corbis have all either run into the nearest area of dense vegetation, or else are en route to the same.

Tribbits, Sho-Rembo and Krago are trying to hide in the shadow of the cliffs, although Krago is already climbing, but he's only ten feet up so far.

Sosspan simply ran out of time, he's standing in the middle of the road, just gawping- doing nothing really.

Sir Glen, of course, is doing the same- only with a lot more shouting about the Morning Lord and the waving of his longsword.

Nobody has left any money in the circle, not even a few coppers.

The attack begins moments later.

But that alas, is where we end it for this one- hard to believe but the above was nearly three hours long, although- lots and lots of chatter, and some of it to do with the game.

The pot is up to £82.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 24, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #019: B&B (Bunnies and Bandits).

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).** 

    Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.

    Clear out the Caves of Chaos- kill the evil humanoids and take their stuff.

    Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.

    Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.

    Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures.

    Take up the search for the bandits (see Gurtle Spinepecker, Cpl of the Watch).

    Capture a teleporting bunny for the Guild of Merchants.

    Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.

    Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.

    Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 29: Being the 29th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about nine thirty in the morning...*

The Unexpected are in a ravine, and are about to get shot- or so they've just been told, unless they leave a 10gp donation each, for the bandits with the bows in the crags above.

The Unexpected have left squat for the bandits, most of them have run off- heading for the woods (and cover).

Here we go...




*Here's where we were at, the bandits are out of sight on the ridges above (possibly on both, the Unexpected think).*

Then however...




*There are a trio of bandits on the southern ravine top, all three of them are firing their longbows at Krago who is climbing up (the thirty or so feet) to meet them, and with two hits, and the second is a Crit.*

Hang on!

Each hit necessitates an athletics check (DC 10 + damage done) to cling on to the rock face, Krago passes both checks- DC 14 and then DC 20, he's a tough bugger.

Note there are more bandits firing bows from atop the northern ravine, but they're shooting (at Krago still) and then scurrying back into cover, and out of sight.

All misses so far.

Sir Glen, the fool (maybe) races to the northern cliff and climbs almost to the top, its easy- the paladin peers over the rim (as he's out of movement and actions) and can see that there are about four or five rough looking human bandits up here.

Note, the normally mouthy paladin chooses to stay silent at this point, he didn't think he was going to end his turn clinging to the face of the cliff.

Krago, meantime, scurries up the rest of the cliff (with an athletics '20') and pushes his way into the mix and starts swinging, he brains one of the bandits (down to one hit point) and wounds another, both with his black mace (and an inspiration point).

Trebbelos rushes back into the road (he was heading for the trees) at the same time calling his comrades back to the attack, he then wings one of the bandits perched on the lip of the southern cliff, and wounded already by Krago. He hits it with a Fire Bolt, the foul fellow alas survives.

The bandits and Krago are fighting on the very edge of the southern cliffs.

Sho-Rembo becomes Sho-B-Bear (with a climb speed) and the great ursine charges (relatively) up the southern ridge, the bandits up there are suddenly screaming in fright- and seconds later bleeding.




*The bandits on the southern ridge are terrified, that was Unexpected!*

Sho-B-Bear claws a bandit to death, the foul fellow's broken body is swatted off the ridge.

Lappoy rushes out and fires three Magic Missiles into another of the wounded bandits, it too is killed, and plunges off the ledge.

Meantime more of the bandits on the northern ridge are in action- Sosspan gets shot. While back up on the southern ridge- Krago gets stabbed.

Another bandit on the northern ridge top is just about to fire at Sosspan with his longbow, when he spots Sir Glen clinging desperately on to the scarp. The foul fellow immediately drops his bow and grabs out his scimitar, and then races to the spot to slash at the climbing paladin, Sir Glen's plate armour saves him.

Sosspan spots Sir Glen's predicament and fires three magic Missiles into the bandit cutting at the paladin, the enemy survives, but he's not healthy.

But the secret is out, and a second bandit rushes over to slice at Sir Glen's hands with its scimitar, and hits, the paladin lets go... and falls thirty feet back down , luckily landing in thick vegetation (3d6 falling damage = 7). The holy warrior however is bloodied.

Back on the southern ledge a bandit threatened by both Krago and Sho-B-Bear attempts to cut and run, Krago beans the fellow with his black mace- dead.

Tribbits (foolishly, my bad) climbs the northern cliff- having not seen Sir Glen fall, he makes the ascent easily and then races in and cuts the nearest bandit, at which point however he realises that he's alone up here and with a total of five bandits in the near vicinity.

Tribbits screams for help.




*Bugger!*

The bandit Tribbits cut drops his bow, grabs out his scimitar and cuts the warrior right back.

Sir Glen gets back to his feet, grins up at the bandit that just cut him down (right down) and then rushes over and starts climbing back up again. Corbis dashes out of the foliage he's been hiding in and follows suit- the pair are racing up the cliff face.

Krago smashes the last bandit on the southern ledge down, and then takes a moment to see what's going on, before finally shouting down to his companions to go and help Tribbits, like they didn't know this already.

Trebbelos Fire Bolts (with a Crit) the bandit on the northern ledge that cut Sir Glen down, the miscreants still burning body (alas) plunges straight down and onto the paladin, who- you'll remember, is on his way back up.

More remarkably the tough so-and-so sticks up an armoured arm and swats the falling dead bandit to the side.

“Thank you!” Sir Glen shouts down to a now sheepish looking Trebbelos.

Mohag, meantime, darts across the road and clambers up the northern cliff like a spider monkey (admittedly a very big spider monkey) he gets to the top and then charges for the nearest bandit. Although at this point he's out of actions, and having spent an inspiration point already this turn.

The cavalry has indeed arrived.

Sho-B-Bear scurries down the southern cliff and then rushes to start climbing to the top of the opposite ridge.

But Lappoy is shouting something from down below-

“Take them alive! Take them alive! We want to find their lair!”

And truth be told no-one else had mentioned this as of yet, these are probably some (or perhaps all) of the bandits that the Unexpected (and the Fortune's Five adventuring party) are searching for. Maybe.

All the action now is on the northern ridge.

A bandit flees into the woods, gets away real easy, another tries the same trick but is cut down in an instant by Mohag's greataxe (the big barbarian forgot to pull his blow).




*There are only two bandits left alive, both on the northern ridge.*

Tribbits thunks the flat of his blade into the guy he's facing and calls for him to 'surrender', the bandit's reply is unrepeatable.

The bandit flees, and THUNK!

Tribbits, again with the flat of his blade, knocks the fellow unconscious.

Sir Glen scrambles the rest of the way up the cliff and sees that the last bandit is off and running, the paladin climbs up onto a large boulder and then launches himself down upon his foe. He hits- the bandit collapses beneath the weight of the heavily armoured paladin. Moments later the enemy is being threatened at either side by Corbis and Mohag, and is being sat on by Sir Glen.

The bandit surrenders.

[Bandit attack thwarted 200 XP]

The two human male miscreants, the Unexpected learn, a little later- are called Ricky Pilchard, and Ornery Jackson; they're career criminals it seems.

Although Ricky, he says, is fairly new to this game.

But will they play ball?

So, first up- after getting everybody safely back down from the ridges, is a little healing- including a little for the unconscious bandit. Then the Unexpected retreat a good way out of the ravine, and back into the woods, almost back to where they spent the night previously.

Then...

Well, here's the thing- some of the Unexpected are pretty keen to get rough and tumble with the two bandit captives, but the voice of reason is strong- Sir Glen and Lappoy insist that violence is not the way.

In contrast Sho-Rembo and Krago want to hang the pair.

It takes a while (over two hours), but eventually, Ricky and Ornery start talking- once one starts (Ricky) the other joins in. A deal is done, and again its very mostly Lappoy and Sir Glen that secure the agreement.

Although... see later.

Note, I allowed each player to pick one or two of his PCs to do their thing (RP) and then make a roll. Dammit but all five of the PCs selected rolled good to high (lowest Krago's intimidate '14', and with three persuasion checks 20+).

The bandit prisoners agree to tell (or show) the Unexpected where the lair of their boss, Dee Dee Raven, and then rest of the bandits dwell. But, only if the adventurers swear to let them go, and to give them a little money to make new lives with.

The deal making goes on for some time, but just to say that all of the Unexpected are happy with the negotiated outcome (above) except for one- Sir Glen, the paladin wants to hand the pair over to the authorities back at the Keep.

The Keep, everyone in the conversation knows, will try the pair- find them guilty, and most likely hang them.

So, we circle for a bit.

And I enjoyed this bit immensely. Sir Glen, as played by Dave, is adamant. There are dozens of options, and/or versions of the deal explored. But no, Sir Glen is not for shifting- there's to be a trial.

But eventually, two hours later- in game, the deal is done.

This after Sir Glen takes the hog-tied bandits aside for a little chat with them all on his own, and a '23' persuasion check is rolled.

Ricky and Ornery will tell all, and draw a map, and right now- because the Unexpected are suddenly in a big hurry.

The pair will pay for their crimes, although Sir Glen has sworn that he will represent the duo at their trial.

So, there's that to look forward to.

After a little more chatter the Unexpected learn from the now forlorn pair, that there are another dozen or so bandits in camp at present, as well as Dee Dee Raven and her right hand man, a fellow simply known as 'the Lieutenant'.

“Right, screw the Caves of Chaos, let's get the bandits right now!” Lappoy, every now and then, is for the win.

And there's a consensus.

We're off to get the bandits.




*So, here's where the Unexpected are, all the way over on the right hand side of the regional map, where Lappoy is. See Mohag, just to the south of the Keep on the Borderlands (about 4.5 miles away) right there, apparently, is a secret way across the Goblinwater river. The second arrow pointer to the south of the crossing indicates the location of the bandit's cavern home.*

The hills where the bandits are laired are in the Ravenwood, makes sense- Dee Dee Raven, in the Ravenwood. Obvious, really.

So, off we go- and at speed, along the main road, the plan is to drop off Ricky and Ornery with the guards at the Keep, it is, after all, on the way.

But here's the thing, and I ain't kidding, or lying- or making this shizz up- I rolled a '1'.

That's yet another random encounter.

And so...




*The Unexpected suddenly become aware that they are surrounded (sort of) on both sides of the road by rabbits. Scratch that, rabbits with unicorn style horns.*

Then...

One of the odd looking bunny's teleports away, or else... BLINK! And it's gone!

“CATCH ONE!”

A third of the Unexpected all scream at once.

A few of them (who am I kidding- all of them) with added swear words.

And the scramble is on.

These are the rules- on its initiative an al-mi'raj (blink bunny) that is not being held by a PC will teleport away, off the map, and to safety.

It's gone. Escaped.

To prevent this from happening a PC needs to grab (requires a successful roll to hit) and hold on to the al-mi'raj (DC 20 acrobatics or athletics check). However a captured al-mi'raj's next action will always be to teleport away.

Note captured bunnies teleport to a space within the range that can be seen from the blink bunnies present location, and thus NOT off the map.

NOTE, all blink bunnies start the encounter with their teleport charged- ready to BLINK away. On rounds when the al-mi'raj's teleport ability is not yet charged the rabbit simply seeks to move away from any nearby PCs- it CANNOT exit the map.

The likelihood is then a PC will grab a bunny, it will BLINK away (but remain on the map) continuing to evade the PCs until its teleport recharges, at which point if it is not being grabbed it will BLINK off the map.

An al-mi'raj's teleport recharges on a 3-6/1d6.

The PCs are going to have to be quick.

To capture an al-mi'raj a PC needs to hold it in his hands for a complete turn, at which point the beast is either calmed enough to stay, or else knocked unconscious, regardless for game purposes it is captured.

Note, happily none of the PCs attempt to kill the bunnies- they all go along with the rules above, remarkably. I would have allowed Trebbelos to blind a bunch of bunnies with his Colour Spray spell, but he didn't think to do so. The wizards used to have Sleep spells, but both of them, it seems, swapped them out- that would have worked too.

Throughout what happens next Sir Glen & Trebbelos hold station on the road, maintaining their grip on the prisoners- Ricky & Ornery. Sir Glen isn't enamoured with the idea of chasing magical bunnies, it is beneath him. Trebbelos would try his hand but the paladin (sternly) orders him to stay.

So, there are only eight PCs playing the game, although three of these are sidekicks usually played by the DM, but in this instance the three- Corbis (Dave), Scrubs (Pete) & Tribbits (Rob) are being manipulated by the players (as indicated) .

Here we go...

There are ten blink bunnies in play to begin with.

At the end of the first turn six of the teleporting bunnies have already made it to safety, they've BLINKed off the map.

Four left, bugger- this is difficult.

Sho-Rembo and Krago, as happens repeatedly in these adventures, are working together. The dwarf ranger somehow manages to grab up one of the blink bunnies, briefly- BLINK- and it's twenty feet away.

The pair scurry around for a short while in the chosen bunny target's wake, Krago mostly grabbing- always just too late, while the halfling druid attempts to befriend/charm/cajole the thing in to her arms, but... Twenty seconds later... BLINK (again) and it's gone, out-of-sight, off the map. SAFE! The blink bunny has teleported away.

There are just three blink bunnies left in play.

Scrubs (played by Pete) is also immediately after a bunny, and... he grabs it, but it of course instantly teleports away, and so the expert sidekick puts his head down and chases after it, and just seconds later grabs it up again.

This is easy.

Scrubs has the bunny in his grasp, all he has to do is to hold it still for a turn (to capture it).

But... he doesn't, the bunny almost immediately teleports away again.

Bugger!

Scrubs is after it again- but not for long- BLINK- and the bunny is gone.

There are just two blink bunnies left in play.

Mohag and Lappoy meantime, conspire to grab up a different blink bunny- the big barbarian has a hold of it, that is until it teleports away.

The pair race off again, and seconds later... Mohag scoops it up once more, he just needs to keep hold of it for a little longer this time.

He doesn't, of course, the bunny immediately teleports away again

Only this time Lappoy gets to it and grabs it, and seconds later and Mohag is there too- the pair have got one!

They're both clutching it.

But...

Nope.

BLINK.

Gone again.

And off the pair go again, the odd couple continue their odd pursuit for a turn or two, until- BLINK, and the bunny is gone.

Last bunny...

Corbis (Dave), Tribbits (Rob) and Sosspan- working as a trio manage to chase down and grab hold of a blink bunny. The beast is briefly in the hands of Sosspan, before blinking away.

Corbis immediately rushes off and grabs it again, while Tribbits and Sosspan conspire to run into each other.

But Corbis keeps a tight grip, and, simple as- got it!

The al-mi'raj fails to teleport away, while Corbis maintains his grip on the beast, and it's captured!

And a gentle tap to knock it unconscious.

We have a winner.

DM Note, in reality the above didn't happen in the order it is presented. Corbis had his bunny calmed and captured while the other three chases were still playing out.

But while all of this is going on Ornery, who only has his hands tied, decides to make a break for freedom, and even though Sir Glen is watching and waiting for just such an activity... Ornery breaks free, avoids the paladin's grab and is off and running.

At which point Trebbelos is after the bandit, the tielfing sorcerer soon catches up with him- and in his infinite wisdom he tries to tag Ornery with a Shocking Grasp- to knock him out cold, at least that's his explanation at the time. He rolls a Crit, and then just one off max damage.

Ornery had just one hit point, and so...

“Guys! I think I broke Ornery.”

Ornery is dead.

Ricky is, of course, very unhappy about this, and keep in mind this all happens when the rest of the PCs are still chasing the blink bunnies.

However, Sir Glen is immediately on hand to talk Ricky down, with another incredibly high roll ('20' = '25') on his persuasion check.

Ricky, it seems, is consigned to his fate.




*One blink bunny captured, one bandit broken, and the other bandit ready to confess all.*

[Bunny captured 250 XP]

But that's all we had time for this session.

The pot is up to £86.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Dec 26, 2021)

Another excellent and fun-filled chapter.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 27, 2021)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Another excellent and fun-filled chapter.



Thanks for the kind words, we enjoy it- it's a bit silly, at times, but D&D. Not much roleplay save for inter-party bickering, and that's more player-on-player, but y'know- not in a bad way.

Have a cracker.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 27, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #020: The Ravenwood Bandits.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

    Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.

    Clear out the Caves of Chaos- kill the evil humanoids and take their stuff.

    Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.

    Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.

    Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures.

    Take up the search for the bandits (see Gurtle Spinepecker, Corporal of the Watch). IN PROGRESS.

 Capture a teleporting bunny for the Guild of Merchants.

    Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.

    Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.

    Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 29: Being the 29th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, early evening.*

Note, Corbis & Tribbits both have enough XP to become Level 2 sidekick warriors, all they need is an extended rest. But they're probably not going to get that for a while- the Unexpected are after the bandits, and on their trail- they know where they live.

So, the Unexpected have been up to stuff- after capturing an al-mi'raj, or as their more commonly known- a blink bunny, the adventurers have made their way back to the Keep on the Borderlands, and the gates are still open.

Therefore, after an extended chat and the paying of a few bribes (but not a lot, the Unexpected are getting a reputation as the good guys in the Keep) the PCs have had a brief chat with Corporal of the Watch, Gurtle Spinepecker, a surly dwarf- much of the time, but not atm. The dwarf's mood is improved considerably when the Unexpected hand over Ricky Pilchard, a member of the bandit gang that the Keep have been looking to put out of action for quite a while.

It also helps that Ricky, full of remorse (Sir Glen put it there), is singing like a canary- he confesses to the lot, and has a little cry.

Note, the Unexpected have also brought back with them the body of Ornery Jackson, another of the bandits.

So, Ricky is put in a holding cell, and Sir Glen makes it absolutely clear, the bandit prisoner is not to be touched, no acts of revenge, no violence. Spinepecker gives his word.

Next up the bagged and unconscious blink bunny is to be delivered post haste to the Guild of Merchants, and... well, the PCs will be back in a bit with a few others (perhaps) from the bandit gang, or else some proof that they're dead and/or gone.

Note Spinepecker offers to lend the Unexpected a few guards, but the DM makes it clear to the players that they have ten N/PCs in play already, and I'm not botting any more of them.

Then, the Unexpected depart, they're going after the bandits right now, before it gets dark- and they have a comprehensive set of instructions (and a map) given by Ricky and Ornery, so they're confident of the route (subject to a few successful survival checks to keep on course).

Off we go...




*Just to remind you this is the route, from the Keep south, across the Goblinwater River (there's a shallow spot) and then into the Ravenwood hills and up to the bandit's cave.*

So, less than twenty minutes later and the Unexpected run into a problem, and apologies but there's no map to go with this one.

The PCs are at the exact spot, they think, that Ricky told them that the Goblinwater River runs shallow, and that it was safe to cross, but... the river doesn't run shallow anywhere that the Unexpected can see. Point of fact it looks deep, and treacherous.

So, here's the thing, the area is actually covered by an ancient (and more powerful, maybe) version of a Hallucinatory Terrain spell, so the river does run shallow here, and if you know that- like Ricky does, then you can see the terrain as it truly is.

But the obstacle is easily overcome, its a test of faith, or else bloody-mindedness; after listening to their companions bicker and fret for about twenty or so minutes both Sir Glen (in his platemail) and Krago just step out into the seemingly deep river... and discover it is indeed a very shallow stretch of water, just like Ricky promised.

The Unexpected cannot find an explanation for the fact that their eyes are deceiving them, this after a trio of really low arcana checks. Therefore, they don't question it, only wade across the shallow stretch of the river.

The rest of the journey to the bandit's cave is just over an hour of walking, accompanied by three great (aided) survival checks (including '20' x2). The Unexpected find the quickest route to their quarry.

But here's the thing back at the bandit ambush in the ravine, one of the buggers got clean away from the Unexpected. So, there's a bit of me (your kindly DM) that thinks that I should have the bandit lair be empty. Dee Dee and pals having got the word have shipped out, moved on. Thus leaving the PCs with the task of discovering the bandit's new abode. But there's a bigger part of me that's saying- let's get on with this, and besides the PCs played smart and rolled good to great, let them have their reward for capturing and convincing Ricky and Ornery to spill the beans.

The compromise, of course, is to have the bandits know the PCs are coming and set up a little welcoming party for them, or else, well... here's what happens.




*The cave is quickly and easily found (once you know where it is), it's quiet inside but the play of shadows make the Unexpected think that there's someone in there... also, every now and then a low voice comes from the far chamber, perhaps.*

Sho-Rembo and Krago sneak in, cautious like... but the Lieutenant and four other bandits are waiting to spring their trap.

The Unexpected were spotted en route to this location, both at the river crossing and on their way up to the cave, at no point did the PCs try to be stealthy.

Note, Dee Dee Raven, the bandit leader is waiting with her guys for the screams to start, they're positioned a little further up the hill, above the cavern entrance and watching the PCs from up high.

Also note, every bad guy in this has max hit points, and the kindly DM has given all of the bandits +1 to hit & damage, they're defending their lair, livelihood & lives. Also, why not?

And so the stealthy pair (although as it turns out not that stealthy- Krago) get a little further in before the ambush hits.

A bandit archer steps out from hiding and thumps an arrow into Krago, the bandit scurries away again- back out of sight, in the same instant a second bandit rushes forward shouting and spears Sho-Rembo in her side.

Then the Lieutenant steps out from hiding and sinks another arrow into the dwarf ranger, but again, the bandit boss steps back out of sight as yet another bandit charges in with its spear, but Krago dodges back just in time.

Alas just in time to turn away from the bandits before him, but not the third bandit archer who steps in (briefly) and sinks a third arrow into the dwarf.

Krago is down to nine hit points and hurting bad.




*Ambush Part One. Note the artillery are firing from the north west chamber, although now they're back out of sight.*

The Unexpected are not having that... the call from Sir Glen is, well... something about the Morning Lord, and... CHARGE! The adventurers (and players) are all in.

There's a lot of swearing here.

Sho-B-Bear suddenly puts in an appearance, and then claws the now screaming bandit that stabbed her right back.

Then a raging and reckless Mohag rushes in and hits the bandit trying to stab Krago (although for minimum damage).

Krago however takes control, using an inspiration point to grab out a potion of healing and swig it down, and then clobbering the bandit with a '20', the backstabbing bastard is the first to die.

The dwarf ranger is not content- hollering a very sweary battle-cry he rushes forward and spots, then stabs, one of the formerly hidden bandit archers.

“There's a bunch of 'em through here!” The dwarf shouts to his companions.

Tribbits is the next into the lair, rushing over to cut down the bandit facing off against Sho-B-Bear.

Sir Glen, always playing the hero, double moves all the way into the farthest chamber of the cavern- eventually catching up with Krago, and then using an inspiration point (with a little Divine Favour) cuts down the bandit archer the ranger wounded with his blade.

“They're in here!” The paladin confirms, and then some more blather about the Morning Lord.

Lappoy is also on the charge, double move followed by an inspiration point to fire a trio of Magic Missiles into yet another one of the formerly hidden bandits.

However, the now wounded bandit shoots the wizard right back, with its longbow, and not even Lappoy's Shield spell can save him. The High Magicker is suddenly down to five hit points.




*The Unexpected are cutting through the bandits. This is easy- “I thought there'd be more of them”, Pete (prophetically) states.*

Just to say, no-one has thought to take any prisoner as of yet, or else inflict subdual damage.

However, it's a this point that a whole host of bandits, who were poised to follow the Unexpected into the lair, drop down from above the cavern opening and unleash whatever attacks they have.

In short order Sho-B-Bear takes four hits in quick succession, one of them a Crit with a thrown spear, the wildshaped druid is on just two hit points.

At the same time, within the lair, another half-a-dozen bandits spring from their various hiding places.

As Pete said at the time- “naughty word! There are more!”

Lappoy gets speared, the wizard is down to two hit points.

Krago gets speared again- and he's not well again, Trebbelos gets speared for the first time- although the bandit who dared the tiefling suffers from the sorcerer's reaction Hellish Rebuke.




*C'mon! Let's see if I can mess up a few of the Unexpected.*

Too soon.

Sho-Rembo is suddenly back in the cavern, the halfling druid unleashes a (second level) Thunderwave on the bandits blocking the exit, at the rear of this bunch is Dee Dee Raven. Only Dee Dee fails her save, and... 3d8 = 6 Thunder damage, half for those that saved.

Bugger!

Sho-Rembo runs away a little.

Smart cookie, as moments later Dee Dee Raven dances in and stabs Scrubs repeatedly, and the sidekick expert is suddenly on just one hit point.

The raging Mohag steps in, now with added frenzy, and cuts Dee Dee twice with his greataxe- and both big hits.

Krago gets speared in the back again, and its a Crit, the dwarf ranger is down and dying, seconds later he fails his first Death Save.

Tribbits steps in and cuts the bandit threatening Trebbelos (for minimum damage) but the foul fellow keeps on fighting.

The Lieutenant keeps moving, spots Lappoy flailing and sinks and arrow into the High Magicker, Lappoy drops unconscious.




*Krago and Lappoy are down, Scrubs is on one hit point.*

It's getting a little frantic.

Sosspan hits the bandit menacing the fallen Lappoy with three Scorching Rays, the miscreant survives, but not for long. The dragonborn steps in and bathes the same bandit with his poisonous breath. Dead.

Scrubs meantime disengages from Dee Dee and flees to relative safety.

Trebbelos gets stabbed again.

Sir Glen pumps all of his Lay on Hands into the fallen Krago, the dwarf stirs, the paladin- hero of the hour, then casts a Sanctuary spell on the ranger.

Lappoy meantime fails a Death Save.

Trebbelos tags the bandit trying to stab him with a Shocking Grasp, and a Crit, he fries the poor bugger. Dead.

Corbis charges into the Lieutenant, and another Crit, the bandit boss is yelling and swearing.

Mohag gets speared, and then again- the second one yet another Crit.

There's a lot of them about.

Mohag is surrounded, but he's the damage soak, and I reckon anytime very soon his friends (the rest of the Unexpected) are going to get their arses in gear.




*It was good while it lasted... I think I'm about to get stomped, maybe.*

Sho-Rembo gets to both Lappoy and Scrubs with a Cure Wounds and a Healing Word (and an inspiration point). The pair are in a little better shape.

Dee Dee slices Mohag three times (although two of them for only minimum damage).

Mohag cuts right back, although he's now concentrating his efforts on the three other bandits that are attacking him. The raging barbarian cuts one of the trio down dead.

The bandit that stabbed Krago into unconsciousness ignores Sir Glen's Sanctuary spell on the fallen ranger, and therefore stabs the prone dwarf again- and with another Crit, Krago is back down to one hit point, but only for a second- the ranger swigs down a healing potion, but can't get away from the fight.

Tribbits rushes in to help Mohag, and cuts a bandit with his longsword.

The Lieutenant drops his bow, draws his shortsword and cuts Corbis down, with one stroke and... yet another Crit.

Sosspan fires off three more Scorching rays- two hits, both for the Lieutenant, who dies in flames.

Scrubs scrambles over to Corbis with a healing potion.

Sir Glen slices another bandit, and then rolls minimum damage on both dice (longsword plus Divine Favour). The bandit, of course, survives the ordeal.

But there are not many bandits left in the fight, just Dee Dee and five of her men.

Lappoy staggers to his feet and then goes in search of enemies, discovering Mohag surrounded by bandits in the main entrance to the cavern. The High Magicker shapes his Thunderwave to wash around the barbarian, he destroys another of the bandits, and wounds Dee Dee and her companions some more.

At this point Lappoy also remembers that it wouldn't be a bad thing to take a few of these bandit's prisoner, he screams this seemingly 'new' information to his companions, who then begin to castigate themselves for having forgotten all about this option.

Trebbelos tries to help out with a Colour Spray, but Dee Dee just ignores it, although one of her bandit companions is left blinded by the light show.

Corbis staggers to his feet, spots the nearest bandit and stabs it in the back- dead.

So much for taking prisoners.

The Colour Spray blinded bandit still however manages to stab Mohag (he's reckless remember).




*I think I did okay, although it may be time for Dee Dee to do one.*

Sho-Rembo lights a couple of the bandits up with her Faerie Fire (including Dee Dee) and then fires a Healing Word into Krago (thanks to an inspiration point).

That's enough for Dee Dee however, the bandit leader dodges the raging Mohag's greataxe opportunity attack and then flees the lair, at full speed in seconds.

Her last words to her bandit companions- “Get out! Save yourselves!”

Mohag stands station and cuts another bandit in half (with a Crit).

Krago has had enough of sitting on his backside, he gets back on his feet and then brains the bandit that has been previously stabbing him repeatedly; this with his black mace, and rolls just short of max damage. Seconds later the combined shouting and haranguing of Sir Glen and the dwarf cause the critically wounded and terrified bandit to surrender.

Seconds later the last bandit standing in the lair surrenders too, having just been persuaded to do so by three Magic Missiles in the midriff courtesy of Sosspan, also the poor fellow is also facing off versus an enraged Mohag and Tribbits.

The fight is won, although...

There's the small matter of Dee Dee, and so we're in a chase sequence, but I'll save you the endeavour, by the time the Unexpected get their act together Dee Dee has had two clear turns on the next chaser. Who, as it turns out, is Mohag- and he's not a clue in which direction the bandit leader went (perception '1'), even though Dee Dee is still lit up with Sho-Rembo's Faerie Fire.

Dee Dee gets away.

[Bandits 600 XP]

Bugger.

The Unexpected do however have two more bandit prisoners, and a host of dead bandits- including the Lieutenant. So, not a bad evening's work.

The two bandit prisoners are interviewed briefly, the lair searched- there's actually not a lot to find here, perhaps Dee Dee fled with all the loot.

The Unexpected get in a short rest, and a little healing.

Then, with Mohag carrying the body of the Lieutenant, and with the two bandits roped and restrained, the Unexpected head back to the Keep, they'll get there- all being well, just before the sun sets.

But not if there's another random encounter...

That's all we had time for in this session.

The pot is up to £90.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Dec 27, 2021)

Death, blood and general mayhem ... I do love a good Christmas story.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 30, 2021)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #020 SUPPLEMENTARY: Stats Attack!

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 1.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

    Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.

    Clear out the Caves of Chaos- kill the evil humanoids and take their stuff.

    Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.

    Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.

    Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures.

    Take up the search for the bandits (see Gurtle Spinepecker, Corporal of the Watch).     IN PROGRESS.

 Capture a teleporting bunny for the Guild of Merchants.

    Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.

    Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.

    Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.

*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Yeah, yeah. But not that, not now...

Stats, I don't know why I do this, oh yes I do- it's because there's a Stat Counter thing on my Fantasy Grounds Unity, and I'm mesmerised by this stuff.

Here follows an Unexpected stat attack, we've played twenty (mostly short= 2 to 2.5 hour) sessions. Here's the results, stats wise.

Oh, and I've only included PCs that have made 50+ attacks.

None of the NPCs have made 50+ attacks.

So, the stat counter on FGU says-

*MOST SUCCESSFUL TO HIT ROLLS:* Mohag (74).
Honourable Mentions: Lappoy (63) & Krago (62).
The rest: Sir Glen (37), Sho-Rembo (32), Trebbelos (30) & Sosspan (29).

*MOST CRITS:* Lappoy & Mohag (7).
Honourable Mentions: Sir Glen (5).
The rest: Krago (4), Sho-Rembo & Trebbelos (3) & Sosspan (1).

*MOST MISSED TO HIT ROLLS:* Mohag & Sir Glen (32).
Honourable Mentions: Lappoy, Krago & Trebbelos (30).
The rest: Sho-Rembo & Sosspan (29).

*MOST FUMBLES:* Krago (7).
Honourable Mentions: Sho-Rembo, Sir Glen & Sosspan (4).
The rest: Trebbelos (3), Lappoy & Mohag (1).

*TOTAL DAMAGE DEALT: *Lappoy (871).
Honourable Mentions: Mohag (858) & Sosspan (556).
The rest: Krago (497), Sho-Rembo (457), Trebbelos (418) & Sir Glen (269).

*HIGHEST DAMAGE WITH A SINGLE HIT:* Mohag (22).
Honourable Mentions: Krago, Sho-Rembo, Sir Glen & Trebbelos (20).
The rest: Sosspan (17) & Lappoy (15).

*TOTAL KILLS:* Lappoy (59).
Honourable Mentions: Mohag (42) & Krago (25).
The rest: Sosspan (23), Sho-Rembo (22), Trebbelos (21) & Sir Glen (13).

*TOTAL HEALING GIVEN: *Sho-Rembo (163).
Honourable Mentions: Sir Glen (112), Krago (61).
The rest: Mohag (31), Sosspan (26), Lappoy (19) & Trebbelos (14).

*TOTAL HEALING RECEIVED: *Krago (128).
Honourable Mentions: Sir Glen (74), Mohag (68).
The rest: Lappoy (31), Sosspan (27), Trebbelos (14) & Sho-Rembo (8).

*TOTAL DAMAGE TAKEN: *Krago (203).
Honourable Mentions: Mohag (177), Sir Glen (152).
The rest: Sho-Rembo (124), Lappoy (66), Trebbelos (62) & Sosspan (59).

*MOST TIMES KO'ED:* Lappoy & Sir Glen (4).
Honourable Mentions: Sosspan (3).
The rest: Krago, Mohag & Trebbelos (2), Sho-Rembo (1).

*TOTAL SPELLS HIT: *Lappoy (26).
Honourable Mentions: Sho-Rembo (21).
The rest: Sosspan (17), Trebbelos (15) & Sir Glen (1).

*TOTAL SPELLS MISSED: *Sho-Rembo (28).
Honourable Mentions: Lappoy (14).
The rest: Trebbelos (13), Sosspan (11) & Sir Glen (1).

*MOST SAVES PASSED: *Krago & Sir Glen (3).
Honourable Mentions: Lappoy (2).
The rest: Sho-Rembo, Sosspan & Trebbelos (1), Mohag (0).

*MOST SAVES FAILED:* Lappoy & Mohag (2).
Honourable Mentions: Krago, Sir Glen & Sosspan (1).
The rest: Sho-Rembo & Trebbelos (0).

And finally, all of the PCs, and NPCs*, best kills- by CR and Monster.

*Not just the PCs & NPCs with 50+ Attacks, all of them.

*BEST KILL:

CR 0.125*
Afton Barr (Giant Rat).
Estra Zo, Tassit & The Mystical One (Kobold).

*CR 0.25*
Farned of the Leaf Lord (Kobold Chief's Guard).
Tribbits (Wolf).

*CR 0.5*
Corbis (Orc).
Trebbelos & Yor (Hobgoblin).

*CR 1*
Lappoy (Tonka, Kobold Chief).
Mohag (Hobgoblin Torturer).

*CR 2*
Krago (Bad Nog, Ogre).
Scrubs (Nik Nik, Orc Chief).
Sir Glen (Ankheg).
Sosspan (Nok Nok, Orc Chief).

*CR 3*
Sho-Rembo (Grelzenod, Hobgoblin Chief).

That's it really, loving this game- it's not a whole lot of RP, although at times the players take it on- or grab it where they can (everyone loved Bumble), but it just makes us laugh. A lot.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 3, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #021: Back to the Keep.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

    Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.

    Clear out the Caves of Chaos- kill the evil humanoids and take their stuff.

    Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.

    Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.

    Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.

    Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,     Captain of the Watch).

    Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.

    Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.

    Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 29: Being the 29th Day of Mirtul, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, approaching sunset.*

Note, Corbis & Tribbits both have enough XP to become Level 2 sidekick warriors, all they need is an extended rest. But, we'll get there this session, probably...

The Unexpected are on their way back to the Keep on the Borderlands, having just routed Dee Dee Raven and her bandits, they have two prisoners and the dead body of the Lieutenant, Dee Dee's, well... lieutenant.

Dee Dee alas has escaped, she wasn't even bloodied when she gave up the fight and sped off, so think on that PCs, maybe she'll be back.

Anyway, en route to the Keep, although at the end of the last session I said, or rather wrote-

...the Unexpected head back to the Keep, they'll get there- all being well, just before the sun sets.

But not if there's another random encounter...

That's right I rolled another '1', and I wasn't even trying- by which I mean I rolled the electronic die on FGU, and then went about my business- looking something up for Pete, I didn't notice the actual dice roll for a minute or so later...

So, that's a nice surprise.

The Unexpected are wending their way through the Ravenwood, back down the hill to the Goblinwater River crossing, they're only thirty minutes from the bandit's cave. When... gliding in silently, launched from a nearby tree, come a small squadron of ugly winged things...

STIRGES!

Lappoy is slapped and clawed in his face, and then THUNK the little beast spikes him and drinks his blood.

Another stirge repeats the trick, lands on Sho-Rembo's back and then sticks its proboscis in the halfling's neck.

Two more stirges pick the same unfortunate victim- one of the newly captured bandits, and the screaming fellow's hands are tied, the blood-sucking beasts both skewer him, and he's down on the ground- and dead before he gets there.

The next stirge crashes into Corbis, and POOP! Ram's its proboscis in the warrior's face, with a Crit, Corbis falls unconscious.

Mohag suffers the same fate as the others above, the only one of the Unexpected to keep the flying bastards at bay is Sir Glen.




*There is lots of screaming, and some of the players are being less than complimentary. Why does no-one have a good word for stirges?*

I love 'em.

Corbis passes his first Death Save.

The stirge settled on Lappoy continues to drink the High Magicker's blood (a heady elixir, no doubt) and the oldest swinger in town is suddenly on just two hit points.

The one remaining restrained bandit (he has his hands tied) decides to run (gibbering) alas the movement provokes the stirge that is failing to get passed Sir Glen's defences. The exsanguinator thumps into the bandit's back, and spikes him- it begins drinking the fellow's blood.

Note this guy, right now, is a screaming maniac.

Tribbits rushes forward, and with his blade decapitates the stirge sucking on Lappoy, a moment later (after an inspiration point) he rushes to the fallen body of Corbis and slices the stirge there in two.

Great work!

Sho-Rembo manages to use her magical Shillelagh to lever and then whack the stirge formerly on her to death.

But not all of the stirges are here yet...

As Krago finds out when one of the little buggers thumps into him and starts drinking his blood.

In seconds the dwarf has one stirge sucking him dry, and two more trying to join the party.

Krago, armed with his black mace and magical dagger in his off-hand, and with an inspiration point, and still he cannot manage to make a mark on any of the stirges threatening him.

Yet another stirge swoops down out of the canopy and onto the screaming, fleeing bandit- seconds later the poor fool collapses.

Yet another stirge swoops in to join the swarm attacking Krago.

Scrubs shoots an approaching stirge out of the darkening sky with his crossbow.

Mohag is still getting exsanguinated.

Sir Glen, all action, rushes off to help Krago- although en route the paladin skewers the stirge drinking Mohag dead.

“Tanks!”

I think that's pretty much the first time we've heard Mohag speak.

The paladin then spends his inspiration point to start singing about the Morning Lord- a Bless for himself, Krago and Mohag.




*Everyone loves stirges!*

Lappoy let's fly three Magic Missiles, the stirge sucking on Krago is blasted to pieces, as is another of those threatening the dwarf. Then for good measure (inspiration point) the badly wounded High Magicker sinks a healing potion.

Sosspan blasts the last two stirges bothering Krago to pieces- with more Magic Missiles, and then breathes his poisonous breath on the two stirges feasting on one of the very dead bandits.

Both stirges fail their saves, Sosspan delivers minimum damage = 2 poison, therefore both stirges survive. It is for this reason I maxed the stirges hit points, that's right- four hit points each. These are some bad ass stirges!

Yet another stirge descends from above and latches on to Krago, it must be his aftershave, or lack of it. The dwarf is getting his blood drunk again.

And yet another stirge swoops in- towards Krago again, but the ranger keeps it at bay.

“Guys! A little help! Again! Pleeease!”

Krago calls.

Mohag rushes over, he's raging and reckless, and smashes both the stirges off Krago (with an inspiration point).

While Trebbelos incinerates another pair of stirges with his Burning Hands.

Moments later Sho-Rembo gets to Corbis with a Cure Wounds, Tribbits cuts the last but one stirge down, the bloated fellow having gorged on one of the fallen bandits.

Krago, at last, manages to land a hit and swat down the very last blood-filled sated stirge, as it to tries to depart.

The battle is won.

Lolz.




*The Battle of Bloody Ravenwood.*

[Stirges 375 XP]

The Unexpected spend ten minutes healing, and making sense of what just happened, the two fresh bandit bodies are carried- one by Sir Glen, the other by Krago (note Mohag is carrying the Lieutenant's body) and... then they head home.

There's a brief moment when they're crossing the Goblinwater when Krago drops one of the dead bandits, but the corpse is quickly recovered.

The Unexpected make it all the way home safely, although torches and lanterns are required to be lit, back to the Keep on the Borderlands.

It seems lots of folk want to talk with the adventurers, however- the Unexpected really do need to rest. All meetings are put off until the morrow, although there's a short explanation of events for Corporal of the Watch, Spinepecker.

Then, to the Travellers Rest, to their rooms, and sleep.

First thing's first- Corbis and Tribbits awake Level 2 Warriors.

So, over the following days a lot of stuff gets done.

The Unexpected top up on gear, and buy a few more potions- they got through a lot of them in the last two days. It takes a couple of trips to get this done.

They also sell what little treasure they found on their last journey out into the wilds, highlights include-

Cask of good wine, from the bandit's lair, sold for 8gp.
Dented copper bullseye lantern, taken from Grimphart the ogre, sold for 13gp.
Gold nose ring, taken from Bogus, goblin boss, sold for 42gp.
Gem-studded collar, on one of the hyenas with the gnolls, sold for 67gp.

Then, well... a fair few meetings, as follows-

A long chat with the Corporal of the Watch, Gurtle Spinepecker, and after a three day delay, time enough for the surly dwarf to send a patrol out to check on the shallow crossing of the Goblinwater River, and to investigate the bandit's lair in the Ravenwood, and... Evidence suggests that things played out exactly as the Unexpected told the dwarf. He's happy-ish, he'd be happier still if Dee Dee Raven was brought to justice.

Eventually, at a second meeting, the Unexpected get to meet with both the Sergeant and Captain of the Watch. The former Delbron Huston is a fat, although also very tough-looking, middle-aged human; while the Captain- Mebros, is a slim and grizzled human- with a bark like a bite.

The Unexpected tough out their interview, and say all the right things, it helps that Sir Glen absolutely cannot tell a lie, and is therefore happy to tell this pair everything that the Unexpected have been up to.

The Unexpected are given their 250gp reward.

Although the Watch pair make it clear, there's a 100gp bounty still on Dee Dee Raven's head, and they'd very much like our guys to claim it.

Which just leaves one final matter (from this strand of the plot), the trial of Ricky Pilchard, which will take place in the next session.

Ricky Pilchard, you'll remember is the turncoat bandit that has latterly seen the light, thanks to Sir Glen's ministrations.

But, we'll get to it.

Then there's yet another meeting with the Merchant's Guild, although not so much a meeting as a pay day, the Guild are very happy with their blink bunny, here's another 250gp, and the promise of more money if another bunny can be 'located'.

Although, Sho-Rembo, cautions (at last) that the balance has been restored, there was one magical bunny lost all those years ago, and one given back- the halfling druid figures the rest of them should be left alone in the wilds.

Obviously she doesn't mention any of this until the Unexpected have said goodbye to the Guild.

Note, both the Guild and Watch have made it clear- they may have more tasks suited to the Unexpected's skill-set sometime in the future.

So, that's nice.

Meantime, of course, the various PCs are also meeting with Darvon, the old priest of Oghma, to tell him their story. The old man seems to be very pleased with the Unexpected's adventures, but... the Caves of Chaos, that's what he wants to hear about.

Which is just as well, because that's the subject of the next meeting, which takes place in the backroom of the Traveller's Rest, the only folk present- the adventurers.

The subject is, of course, what comes next- after the trial of Ricky Pilchard, and as before there are three options being promoted. They are as follows- back to the Caves of Chaos (Pete), into the wilds to help Bumble (Rob), and... whichever (Dave).

But here's the thing, at last, there's a consensus, of sorts- the agreement is the Unexpected will head back to the Caves of Chaos- reinvestigate the kobold lair, check out the strange hole-in-the-ground lair, and also the stinky cavern.

Then, when these three areas have been taken care of, its into the wilderness for a while- either north to check out the barrow mounds that have been spewing undead into the Whispering Woods. Or else south to the Goblinwater River, to look for the water sprites, and then on into Spiderwood.

Basically, all the stuff that Bumble wants doing.

Compromise, and everyone's happy.

But that's all we had time for in this session.

The pot is up to £94.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 7, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #022: The Trial of Ricky Pilchard.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).** 

    Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.

    Clear out the Caves of Chaos- kill the evil humanoids and take their stuff.

    Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.

    Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's         base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.

    Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.

    Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,            Captain of the Watch).

    Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.

    Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.

    Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 35: Being the 5th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, midday.*




*The Trial of Ricky Pilchard.*

So, we're straight into it, and Sir Glen (played by Dave) has been given homework- I want a speech, and anything else he wants to give, minimum five minutes of chat.

The trial is a fairly subdued affair, this because the entire procedure has been kept under wraps, the inhabitants of the Keep have been told that the bandits are no more, although Dee Dee is still out there. There's a reward poster for the ex-bandit leader on the noticeboard in the Keep.

The fact that a bandit has been captured alive has been kept a secret, it seems Corporal of the Watch Spinepecker is as good as his word, Sir Glen made him promise to keep Ricky safe from rough justice.

Just to make clear, Dee Dee Raven and her bandits have accounted for a dozen lives in the past six months or so during their activities in the region, every person in the Keep knows someone that has been killed by these terrible folk. They're not popular with the citizens here.

Also, the expected outcome of this trial- Ricky will be found guilty and hang.

Sir Glen is on a hiding to nothing, but... he has the floor.

The paladin makes a number of speeches over the course of what comes next, he has about fifteen minutes of chat for us. He takes a while to compare his own privileged upbringing to that of Ricky Pilchard's, the young man's trials and tribulations, his lack of role models et al.

Sir Glen goes on to tell the court about Ricky confessing his sins, and of the help he provided in the Unexpected's successful attack on the bandit's lair.

His finale-

“I am aware that the test of a man is the truth he keeps in his heart- Ricky Pilchard has seen the light, his heart is true, and the truth will out. From this day forward, I am certain, that this young man, given the opportunity, will give his life, and his strength, and dedication, to put right all that he has done wrong. He will fail- as we all do, but to be afforded the opportunity... That would be a very courageous thing to do, it would also be the right thing.”

Or some such nonsense.

And overseeing the trial are the Castellan, Lord Bouchard- the big boss of the Keep, and also Sir Penrith Dubourbon, Bailiff of the Outer Bailey.

Much chatter follows, and more than a few rolls.

Ricky Pilchard is, of course, found guilty.

But here's the thing- his sentence is commuted, or else held over until a later date- Ricky Pilchard will be released immediately into the keeping of the Church of the Morning Lord. There will be a limit placed upon his freedoms, he will not be allowed to leave the Keep for the foreseeable future, and on pain of death.

Furthermore, his future good name (and freedoms) will not only depend upon his good behaviour, but also upon the actions of his sponsor- Sir Glen, and the band of adventurers he leads.

Note, Lappoy interrupts the proceedings at this point- the High Magicker is in the very limited audience (as are the rest of the Unexpected). Lappoy makes clear, the Unexpected are his party.

But that's enough for now, the court is cleared, although the Unexpected are asked to hang around, the Castellan would like a further word.




*The Castellan wants a word.*

So, an extended chat- with a little Q&A, it's clear the Castellan has been appraised of the Unexpected's activities- he knows everything.

The task the Castellan sets, simple- clear all enemies from the Caves of Chaos, too long has this place proved a lure for terrible humanoids. Clear the place out- once and for all, and- all of it.

The reward- 2,500gp.

To this end the Castellan asks the PCs, actually- very mostly he talks to Sir Glen throughout, much to Lappoy's chagrin, regardless- he asks the Unexpected to reconnoitre the Caves and to discover what still is left to do.

After this is done, and a report submitted (oral or written) tactics (and resources) for the conquering of the Caves will be discussed and agreed.

Just to make clear, the Castellan is offering the Unexpected a selection of his troops to lead, or else to employ as guards if the PCs wish it. Obviously, the Keep will fund this and future expeditions- food etc.

If however the Unexpected are content to take on this task without need of the Keep's resources, than another 500gp will be added to their future reward.

Then after yet more chatter, the Castellan further makes clear, success in this task will also bring other benefits, not the least of which will be a title for at least one of the company before him, also land and rights for all.

The Unexpected, of course, take the job- Pete, who wants more than anything to rip through the Caves of Chaos, is particularly jubilant.

And so, after a few more days in the Keep, the Unexpected are back on the march again, back to the Caves of Chaos.

*Day 37: Being the 7th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, early morning.*

To the Caves...

Only I just rolled another '1', and so it's random encounter time.

And so a quiet country road, bandit free these days, and the adventurers with the sun on their backs make their way to adventure...




*Boar attack!*

The giant boar lurches out of the foliage and attempts to tusk Scrubs (with advantage) but my dice are seemingly broken.

Scrubs dodges aside and thunks his hand axe into the beast, calling for his companions to rally to him.

Krago follows up with his black mace and magical dagger, and both hits- the latter a Crit, the beast however doesn't bat an eye-lid, it seems to be unnaturally enraged.

Tribbits cuts the beast with his longsword, Sir Glen (with a '1') fails to connect, Corbis shows the paladin how it's done.

Sho-Rembo attempts to use her druidic knowledge to find out why the beast is attacking (but rolls a '2'), nor can she make the boar cease its frenzy, although it is still unable to stick its tusks in any of the folk that are slowly cutting and beating it to death.

Trebbelos, Sosspan & Lappoy hit the beast with a trio of Fire Bolts, the giant boar is screeching in pain, but still not giving up its frenzied attack.

Although two of those hits were for minimum damage (that's '1').

Krago stabs the beast again, Tribbits slices it, and Sir Glen- cuts it down.

My max hit points, raging (effectively) with advantage on all attacks Giant Boar never landed an attack. That was three turns of very one-sided combat.




*Well, that was disappointing, I figure it wasn't going to be much of a challenge but I did think I would have landed a few hits and put a crimp in someone's day.*

[Enraged giant boar 450 XP]

Note, after the fracas is concluded it becomes obvious to Sho-Rembo that the giant beast was suffering from some malady, an infection, one side of the boar's jaw is rotten. Further investigation, which takes a little time, and the druid is certain- the creature was recently attacked by something undead.

This makes sense, there are reports of the undead in the Whispering Woods, which is where the beast had most likely just come from.

Something must be done about this...

However, so quick was the above encounter to play out that we still have time this session for a little more, so that's nice.

The Unexpected make it to the ravine which holds the Caves of Chaos, and then watch a while- but only for a short while, then- all the way back to the kobold cavern, first on the right.

And...




*Bloody hell, the kobolds are back.*

Just for info the pack in here are a bunch of wandering kobolds, described at a different location in the wilds of the region, they have taken their opportunity. Although, there are only twenty something of the little guys, plus Torgo the Face-Gouger, their somewhat underwhelming chief.

I have, of course, maxed all of their hit points, and doubled Torgo's, and... well, given all of them a little more help.

Back to the lair assault.

Happily Krago and Sho-Rembo have not been heard, or spotted, by the inhabitants of the cavern, the pair therefore lead the attack.

And just to make clear, five minutes earlier Lappoy reminded his fellow adventurers- watch out for the pit trap in here.

The attack gets going- Corbis dashes in and cuts the nearest kobold, Tribbits follows him in and finishes the little bugger off with a Crit.

Alas the rest of the enemies are a little further into the lair, and beyond the pit.

A raging Mohag burns an inspiration point to double move rush in- leap the pit, and then bury his greataxe in the back of the nearest kobold. The kobold survives the ordeal- they're all max hit points, remember.

Obviously, I didn't tell the players this at the time.

Sosspan dashes forward and casts an emergency light spell on Mohag, the barbarian was having trouble seeing within the cavern.

The players forgot about light sources- I didn't (& neither did FGU).

Scrubs rushes into the cavern entrance and shoots a kobold dead.

However, it's at this point that Sho-Rembo races forward, attempts to leap the pit- or where she believes the pit to be (she's correct) and... falls in, an inspiration point later- a second check, and, still... Sho-Rembo stumbles into the spiked pit. Moments later Krago narrowly avoids the same fate by using his inspiration point.

It's a DC 10 acrobatics or athletics check to either wriggle around the pit, or else leap a corner of it.

Lappoy rushes in (double move including inspiration point) and leaps the now open pit, the High Magicker lands almost perfectly (9.5, 9.5 & 9) and then pumps three Magic Missiles into another kobold- dead.

Then Trebbelos falls in the pit too, the tiefling sorcerer's first check is a '1', then an inspiration point to try again, and... '1' again.

It's a real mixed bag with regard to the surprise round here...




*Remember this place... Yep, we're back here again.*

Corbis leaps the pit and stabs another kobold, the little creature starts screaming and runs away- heading deeper into the lair, and avoiding all attacks en route to elsewhere.

But not for long, a now frenzied Mohag runs the fleeing kobold down, and then cuts it down, and then goes on running further into the lair- and remember he has a light spell on him, and he's not silent about things.

The raging barbarian is coming to getchya!

Sosspan leaps the pit and chases after Mohag.

Scrubs shoots another kobold, only a scratch.

Sho-Rembo, shame-faced, climbs out of the pit and then throws a Produce Flame at the last kobold in sight, the puddle of flame hits- it dies.




*At which point a formerly hidden kobold, over in what was the rat chamber (to the west), emerges from hiding briefly to fire its shortbow at Sho-Rembo, but a miss.*

Sir Glen leaps the pit (thanks to an inspiration point for a re-roll, his first attempt – '1') and then heads off deeper into the lair.

Note, some of these brave buggers are chasing after Mohag because the barbarian is the light.

Krago races off in the same direction, even out-sprints the barbarian, and then something snags the dwarf's foot- a trip wire- FOONG, and a crossbow bolt buries itself in the ranger's chest.

Torgo's kobold mob have had a few days to install a couple more traps, that's nice.

Trebbelos meantime also manages to pull himself out of the pit, and then is directed to go and discover the kobold in the former rat's lair, he spots the little bastard and shoots the miscreant with a Fire Bolt, but the creature lives.

Corbis goes racing forward, catching up with Krago, and there are the sounds of more kobolds ahead, and a lit chamber- with shadows moving within it.

A sling stone flies past the rushing warrior, and then another, and another, and a few arrows too. Mohag stops one of the later, but the barbarian is unconcerned, he just wants at the enemy.

But then Sosspan catches up and drops a Shatter spell on a corridor full of kobolds.

The effect is of course devastating, the entire passage shivers and shakes, clods of dirt fall and kobolds die.




*The Unexpected are clearly in a rush.*

The kobold formerly hiding in the ex-rat chamber attempts to flee the fire flinging Trebbelos, alas en route to the exit it stumbles and also falls into the pit- dead.

[New kobold entrance guards 150 XP]

Lappoy continues to stride forward- deeper into the lair, sending out a trio of Magic Missiles to slay the three kobolds that survived Sosspan's Shatter spell.

And yet there are more kobolds in the larger tribal chamber ahead- and more sling bullets fly, and Mohag takes a hit, and then another.




*The Unexpected are pretty strung out, that's Trebbelos over to the west- taking his time to get back around the pit trap- he's already fallen in once. Meantime Mohag is about to rush into the kobold tribal chamber.*

Note, Krago (on the picture above) has gone the northern route, he remembered that's where the kobold chief was last time, and there are more guards in this direction. The dwarf ranger is soon shouting for a little help from his friends.

Corbis dashes to help Krago, but then realises ahead of the dwarf is only darkness...

Corbis cannot see what's ahead, there's no light here.

Krago gets shot, and then hit by a sling stone.

He shouts louder for his friends.

Meantime Mohag rushes into the tribal chamber, there are only three kobolds in here, the rest are dead.

Scratch that- the raging, frenzied and reckless barbarian cuts another two kobolds down- there's just one of the little buggers left.

Sosspan casts Light on himself and rushes up the northern passage, so that his friends there may see, but Sir Glen rushes on ahead of him and seconds later is swept up and off his feet. A concealed net trap bundles the paladin up, and leaves him dangling three feet of the ground (and restrained).




*The frontal assault is going well- the 'new' kobolds, the players (and PCs) note, have set up a few more traps. The dirty little cheating bastards.*

The kobolds start shooting their slings et al at the bundled paladin, whatever they launch just DINKS off his armour.

Krago rushes forward and stabs a kobold.

Trebbelos meantime falls back in the pit again, this after using his second inspiration point to make that check again- and another failure, the sorcerer is bloodied, and having a bit of a swear-storm.

Fortunately none of his colleagues are around to either see or hear him.

Krago gets hit by another sling stone, the dwarf is suddenly down to just seven hit points.

Corbis gets shot- and it's a Crit, and the warrior is down to just four hit points.

Tribbits and Mohag, meanwhile, are chasing a single kobold around the former tribal lair- the little bastard is rushing around whirling his sling- firing, and dodging behind a variety of obstacles (fire pits etc.). Eventually Mohag ends the game by cutting the kobold in two.

[New kobolds in the tribal chamber 250 XP]

Sosspan catches up with the action, and his second Shatter spell destroys four more of the kobolds, these were the fellows that were peppering Corbis, Krago and Sir Glen.

Scrubs shoots another of the kobolds down, and suddenly- somehow, there's only one kobold left in the entire lair, and that's Torgo the Face-Gouger, and he's as mad as heck- the kobold boss therefore launches himself at Corbis.

Torgo comes snarling and spitting from the dark, blade in hand, and misses by a mile.

Lappoy Crits him with a Fire Bolt.

Sir Glen wrestles himself out of the net.

Krago brains Torgo with his black mace, and then stabs him in the gut with his magical dagger (and a Crit).

Torgo survives.

For one more second then Corbis cuts him down.

[Torgo and his guards 175 XP]

The kobold lair is taken, again.

Treasure clear up et al next time, because that's all we had time for in this session.

The pot is up to £98.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Richards (Jan 8, 2022)

Does your "random encounter die" actually have any numbers on it other than "1"?  Just curious.  

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 8, 2022)

Richards said:


> Does your "random encounter die" actually have any numbers on it other than "1"?  Just curious.
> 
> Johnathan



I think we/I did a count back in game and at one point I had rolled the random encounter 1d10 twelve times and found the '1' on eight of those.

Nice!


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 13, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #023: Whatever The Little Bastards Are I Hate Them.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).** 

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,     Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward     2,500gp plus.

*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 37: Being the 7th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after 10 in the morning.*

Oh, but before we start the title of this one- well, it got fractious a little later on- all of the players at one time another expressed the opinion offered above.

They really didn't like the little bastards in this one.

I mean, really- really.

Seriously pissed, one of them even got a little bit angry.

However, to begin with...

We're in the kobold's lair, again- it seems the Unexpected will not let a thing lie, they've cleared this lair out once already, and then... guess what, a bunch more kobolds moved in. Well, now they're gone too.

And by gone I, of course, mean dead.

There's not a lot of treasure to be had here, a nice piece of jewellery on the kobold boss (Torgo the Face-Gouger) but nothing much else. So, rested up, and after a brief chat to reaffirm values, sing the company song etc.

The Unexpected are back to adventuring, there's a hole in the ground that needs investigating.

And so... after checking the way is clear in the ravine, it is, the adventurers head over, moving from cover to cover, to- the hole...





*Krago (Darkvision) draws the short straw, he's going in.*

And it's not a hole, or else not just a hole- there are a myriad very helpfully placed hand holds, and dangling tree roots- something lives down here, or at least regularly descends the space.

There's a large chamber at the bottom, it opens out, and more suspiciously there's a bunch of bones down there, and... the winner, part way down a rough curtain hides another hole- in the side of the shaft, a narrow muddy cavern passage heading deep into the dark.

Although, the muddy passage is only about three and a half-feet wide, if the PCs are going down here then some of them are going to have to crawl on their hands and knees.

So, down or across?




*I know what you are thinking, put it out of your mind- the original art that goes with this section of the adventure is just way beyond your price range. Let it go- let it pass.*

So, while the decision is not being made (repeatedly and at length) a second rope is belayed down and Sho-Rembo is sent below to join her friend, the druid has a light spell cast upon her- we've gone past stealth here already.

But the pair are still trying to be quiet.




*It's like being there...*

Neither of the pair can see anything much- the halfing druid notes that the narrow passage is quiet, and goes on out of sight. The dwarf ranger can't see anything but a pile of bones down below, although it's a much larger chamber.

Nothing is moving- it's empty.

Which leads to more prevaricating, it takes a while.

Eventually, a third rope is sent down and Sir Glen descends, and then with Krago drops into the bottom chamber, the one with the bone pile.

The place stinks of filth and decay, Sir Glen gingerly wades down from the teetering pile, smashing long decayed bones at every step.

It's not a very stealthy approach, which may account for the moment when a six-legged ugly hairless rodent darts out (from the Morning Lord knows where) and tries to sink it's big buckteeth in to the paladin.




*Osquip versus paladin, 1-0 to the osquip atm.*

The six-legged rat creature (an osquip, identified a little later) savages Sir Glen's big toe, like for ten points of piercing damage, it damn near bites it off, even through his platemail booties.

The paladin makes naughty swear sounds.

Up until this point none of us has ever heard Sir Glen swear, or even appear mildly ticked off.

Sho-Rembo, keeping an eye on the muddy passage, and events below, calls out to her comrades above- although they can also hear Sir Glen with his mighty swears.

Then, back down below a second osquip darts out and savages Krago, for twelve points of damage, and suddenly there is consternation in the ranks.

Krago wafts his black mace at the osquip, failing to connect with both attacks (the second thanks to an inspiration point).

At which point a third osquip reveals itself, Krago however keeps the beast at bay, but now both Sir Glen and Krago are kicking up a swear-storm.

Mohag, flings himself over the edge and into the hole, and then realises that he is exhausted (after his last frenzied rage) and so duly fails his athletics check, he burns his inspiration point to re-roll that, and so rather than plummeting thirty or more feet (onto his friends) he instead manages to descend a good way down the shaft, but not all the way to his colleagues.

Lappoy descends one of the other ropes and swings into the narrow muddy passage. Trebbelos follows the same route, although the tiefling sorcerer has to spend his inspiration point to accomplish the task (or else fall down the shaft). Sosspan follows the same route, again, but like Lappoy- with ease.

Note back up top Corbis, Tribbits and Scrubs are holding and manipulating the various ropes that descend into the hole.

Sir Glen slices the osquip before him, the odd hairless ugly creature just looks annoyed.




*I wouldn't put money on this one... but no doubt help will arrive soon.*

Sho-Rembo, relieved of her duties, clambers down onto the bone pile to help her friends, alas the druid's initial Produce Flame is off target.

Krago gets bitten again, he's bloodied and beyond, he stabs the nasty little creature right back (but continues to flail wildly and miss with his magical black mace), he's gasping.

Moments later the second osquip he's facing off against sees its opportunity and rips into the dwarf, suddenly the dwarven ranger is down and dying.

Sir Glen is really swearing now, Sho-Rembo joins in.

The pair are having a swear off.

But then Mohag drops the last ten feet and is straight into action, and raging (and reckless)- of course, the barbarian Crits, but somehow still fails to kill, the osquip that Krago had been stabbing.

Note, the osquip's hit points are high, everything's hit points are high in here (relatively speaking), the DM grins to himself.

Lappoy, while his colleagues have been having to spend inspiration points willy-nilly just to descend the shaft, shows how it is down. The High Magicker belays down into the opening into the bone pile cavern below, and while still clutching to the rope, fires a quartet of Magic Missiles into the osquips.

The badly wounded six-legged rodent is killed, and the one that Sir Glen barely nicked is left bloodied and swathed in scuffs and bruises.

The high elf wizard, job done, scurries back up the rope and back into the muddy narrow passage.

Easy, as it turns out all you need to do is roll high.

Back down in the bone pile cavern Sir Glen cuts the osquip before him again (although he needed to spend his inspiration point to do so). The rodent survives, but only just.




*I am colour blind, but still... it's not really an excuse.*

Note, the muddy corridor, depicted on the right (just in case you weren't sure) is around twenty feet up from floor of the bone pile chamber.

Sho-Rembo gets to Krago with a Cure Wounds, and then with her inspiration points fails to beat an osquip with her Shillelagh. Krago nods his thanks, staggers to his feet and then heals himself with another Cure Wounds.

Then, back in the muddy passage, several things suddenly happen at once.

A small humanoid only three or so feet high, very primitive looking apart from its big lolling head, scampers down the tunnel- towards the PCs, and then stops and slaps at the wall.

Suddenly the floor beneath Trebbelos' feet gives way and the tiefling falls into an eight foot deep spike-lined pit.

And I roll 1d6 plus 1d8 and manage 4 damage.

Trebbelos, regardless, isn't happy.

Lappoy identifies the creature ahead, its a xvart- a degenerate evil and cruel humanoid, a worshipper of devils and the like. That's not good.

At this point we break for about ten minutes for the players to take it in turns to shout- “XVARTS!” at me, like it's a threat.

It seems no-one here has heard of them, and they're not impressed so far- and they've only seen one of 'em.




*I think the players are now officially not having fun with this one.*

Shame, I'm just starting to enjoy it.

The xvart scampers about- pointing and making noises in the PC's general direction. It looks to be having great fun.

A second xvart rushes up to join its friends, only this one lets loose with its sling shot, a miss, but the wizards in the tunnel are very short of cover and are therefore now fretting and shouting for the tough guys to get up/down here.

Sosspan wants to know if he can get in the spiked pit with Trebbelos, he can but the action will have consequences.

Lappoy fires three Magic Missiles into the nearest xvart, it falls dead, everybody is relieved for a second. Although enemy numbers are maintained, as yet another xvart scurries along the passage to greet its friends, and then delights in scooting rocks at Sosspan.

Trebbelos, while this is going on, fails to climb out of the pit he's in, perhaps on purpose, perhaps not.

Note, there are now three xvarts taking it in turns to whip sling stones down the passage.

Back to the bone pile cavern...

Sho-Rembo thumps the osquip she is facing with her Shillelagh, it doesn't seem to mind.

Back to the muddy passage...

Sosspan, a little bit panicked, fires three Scorching Rays at the xvarts ahead, he manages to hit with two of them and delivers a grand total of five fire damage- yep, that was '1' & '1' damage, followed by '1' & '2'.

That's the kind of thing that can frustrate a player.

Tee-hee.

Back to the bone pile cavern...

Krago splats dead the badly wounded osquip with his black mace, and then stabs the last of the bastard rodents with his dagger. Now why couldn't he have done that earlier.

Back to the muddy passage...

Sosspan gets hit with a xvart sling bullet (and for more damage than the two Scorching Ray's combined).

And then again, with a second sling bullet, and once again for more damage than...

Back to the bone pile cavern...

The last badly wounded osquip scurries into the bone pile, and before any of the PCs can get to it, is out of sight.

It's at this point that the four PCs down here catch up with the fact that Lappoy and Sosspan are all shouting/swearing for help.

Mohag, in a matter of seconds is up the ropes and to the narrow muddy passage, and then slithering on his belly down the tunnel past his comrades and heading towards the xvarts, he doesn't look happy.

That's when he finds the second spike-filled pit.

Alas, the barbarian steadies himself and doesn't fall in, but he can't get to the little bastards up the muddy passage.




*Mohag is not happy...*

Point of fact, none of the players are.

Mohag does however get beaned on the head by a sling stone, note the three xvarts are all just jollying it up- giggling and laughing, and making strange gurgling noises as they take it in turns to fire their slings at the PCs.

Trebbelos, at last, manages to get out of the pit.

Sir Glen, meantime, is climbing back out of the bone pit and to the muddy passage, as are Sho-Rembo and Krago (the latter after glugging down a healing potion).

The rest of the wizards/artillery in the narrow tunnel hold station, they can't fire down the passage with Mohag in the way. The barbarian therefore scurries forward down the tunnel some more, and finds the third pit there- but Mohag was expecting this and so again avoids the fall. He scrambles over the pit and into the nearest xvart- magical handaxe first.

The little bastard is left screaming, all three of the enemies are now in a panic.

With Mohag clearing the way ahead the wizards/artillery attempt to move up the passage, this goes really badly- Lappoy has to spend and inspiration point to avoid falling in the first pit, and he doesn't get any further down the corridor.

Trebbelos falls back into the first pit, and now my damage rolls are high, and the tiefling warlock is impaled and unconscious down there.

And again, this is the kind of thing (it transpires) that can piss off a player.

It gets worse, ten seconds later Sir Glen makes it into the passage and duly falls into the first open pit too, and directly on top of Trebbelos, impaling the tiefling some more- that's one auto Death Save failure.

Oh, how we I laughed.

Or at least I did.

Sho-Rembo makes it up into the narrow passage, and then to the pit in which the unconscious Trebbelos and the heavy Sir Glen are residing, the halfling tags the tiefling with a Cure Wounds, and then advances down the passage without any problems. Krago also makes it to the passage and slithers on in- no problems.

Sosspan holds station and fires Magic Missiles at the xvarts as and when he sees them, one dies, the other is left badly wounded, and so flees- that's two of the little bastards that have got away.

Then, it gets worse.

The badly wounded osquip from the bone pile, the lone survivor of the first encounter, scurries into the bottom of the first spiked pit and takes a chunk out of Trebbelos.

There is screaming, by which I mean all three of the players are taking it in turns to scream and shout (mostly at me- what can I do, I just roll the dice), this is not going well.




*They're not happy.*

Mohag scurries on, around the corner- he can't get to the xvart bastard ahead and so throws his magical handaxe at the little bugger, straight between the eyes- and its dead.

There's just one more xvart down here, but the passage goes on.

Trebbelos pumps a Shocking Grasp into the osquip in the pit with him, and then tries but fails to get himself out of the dirty and painful hole.

Sir Glen stabs the osquip, but still the hairless six-legged rodent lives.

Sosspan very helpfully (= desperate) fires a Fire Bolt into the osquip in the pit (with an inspiration point so as to not be at disadvantage) and the bitey-bastard-thing is (at last) burnt to death.

[Osquips from the bone pile chamber 600 XP)




*After that xvart!*

And so Mohag does.




*But it gets worse.*

There are two concealed chambers along the passage, the entrances to both covered by crude dirt encrusted curtains, neither of which Mohag noticed (passive perception 11), and so the curtains are drawn aside and the xvarts start stabbing- three attacks, three hits, two of them Crits.

This isn't going well, have I mentioned this before?

Mohag has had enough, its frenzy time (and reckless rage of course), but just to say the barbarian is at present fighting with his dagger- he can't swing a greataxe, he's thrown his magical handaxe, and so...

The barbarian stabs a xvart, and a moment later takes a sling stone to the face.

Fair exchange?

Lappoy gets closer, and then fills one of the newly revealed chambers with a Thunderwave, bits of the ceiling collapse but all four xvarts within the room survive the ordeal.

Mohag gets hit by another sling stone.

And then another- this one's a Crit.

And then the osquip in one of the newly revealed chamber's bites Mohag, and that's a Crit too.

The barbarian is down to one hit point.

Meanwhile...

Trebbelos, back in the very first pit and on just two hit points manages, at last, manages to extract himself from the trap- and then to swig down a potion of healing. Which is more than can be said for the paladin, Sir Glen narrowly avoids injuring himself again trying and failing/falling to get out of the same pit.

The DC to do so is 10, Sir Glen is +4 for athletics, you do the maths.

Sho-Rembo meantime gets to Mohag with a second level Cure Wounds, but that's the only thing she can do.

Mohag gets stabbed again.

And then hit with another sling stone- another Crit.

This really isn't going well.

But Mohag is still stabbing with his dagger, and two of the xvarts fall, and that's the opening that Krago needs, the dwarf steps in and brains the next xvart in line- three of the little bastards dead in a matter of seconds.

But there are still six xvarts and an osquip packed in here.

Mohag takes a bunch more hits.




*Bloody hell!*

Mohag is back down to six hit points.

Lappoy steps up again and fills the other chamber with a Thunderwave (or rather a Thunderwhimper = 5 damage, save for half) all but one of the inhabitants survive.

Mohag gets hit by another sling stone, its what he does.

And then another... the barbarian drops and sprawls.

The osquip, unleashed, rushes out of its chamber and starts snapping and biting at Krago, the dwarf keeps the little beast at bay- but now he too is screaming for help.

Trebbelos, at last, catches up with the action.

Sir Glen, at last, gets out of the bloody pit he was stuck in.

Sho-Rembo rushes in and fills the eastern chamber, for the second time, with a Thunderwave- and now there's just one xvart left in here, and another in the chamber over, and yet another further on down the passage (having fun sling time), and then there's the badly wounded osquip sitting atop the fallen Mohag.

Sosspan catches up with proceedings and fires three Magic Missiles into the osquip, it lives.

Krago stabs it, and still it lives.

Lappoy stops a sling stone, the xvart at the end of the passage dances and cavorts on the spot- this guy hasn't missed yet, he's the king of the sling, and I mean with six or seven attacks.

That must get annoying.

For the players...

A xvart stabs Krago in the back, as Mohag coughs blood and fails a Death Save.

Lappoy fires a Fire Bolt into the osquip, and at last- it dies, the High Magicker gets to Mohag with a potion of healing (and an inspiration point) and then attempts to drag the big feller away, and he does, all the way into cover.

That's Lappoy's secret- right there, roll high.

Krago gets hit by a sling stone.

Trebbelos steps up and hits a xvart with a Fire Bolt, he kills it, and now the eastern chamber is clear, the tiefling sorcerer steps out of the muddy passage, into an equally filthy and muddy room, strewn with a bunch of dead little bastards (xvarts).




*This is tough going.*

Sir Glen catches up with events and goes scooting off down the muddy passage, eventually catching up with the capering xvart slinger, although out of actions, the paladin arrives just too late, Sosspan hits the xvart with a Fire Bolt and it too drops.

Krago brains the last xvart standing, and that- for now, is all she wrote.

This was the most sweary session of D&D I have DMed for several years, not bad you understand- nobody threw all of their toys out of their cots, but- boy, the players were not happy.

Xvarts are off their Christmas card lists, and osquips.

[More xvart guards and another osquip 500 XP]

Note, the Unexpected are beaten and bloodied, many of them are very (very) low on spells, I am assured however that they are far from broken.

They're determined, and that counts for a lot.

So, here's a thing- why did the players leave the three sidekicks- Corbis, Scrubs and Tribbits back up top, well... because these three were looking after the ropes, and then the chambers were really cramped, and then... well, they just forgot about them.

I just thought I'd let the players know- the two warriors, Corbis and Tribbits, they've both got very good athletics skills (needed to stay out of the pits and to negotiate the narrow and muddy passage), and, of course, the sidekick expert- Scrubs has the Helpful bonus action, to allow him to aid another with a check.

Some of these things could have proved useful.

Just saying.

That's all we had time for in this session.

Oh, but Lappoy has enough XP for level 4, while Scrubs has enough to become a level 3 expert. If they get out of this place alive.

The pot is up to £102.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Richards (Jan 14, 2022)

Osquips - yay!  I love me some osquips.

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 18, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #024: Still Hate Xvarts.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 3.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekicks (played mostly by the DM).
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs (in alphabetical order)
Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,     Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward     2,500gp plus.

*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 37: Being the 7th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after 10, after the two minutes (in game) & nearly two hours (real time) of pandemonium last session.*

Xvarts!

Nobody likes them, can we just go home now?

The answer- of course, is 'NO'.

The xvarts are going to die- all of them, I have been informed by the players, and so...




*Here we go again.*

So, the PCs have swigged a few potions of healing, and are back and ready for action- the big discussion before this session was about calling the NPCs (sidekicks) down, or at least some of them. Remember Corbis, Scrubs and Tribbits got forgotten about in the fracas last session, they're still up top, on the surface, holding the ropes.

But that plan is put on hold, temporarily (or so I am assured), while Krago and Sho-Rembo head forward to see what lies in store.

The pair sneak around a corner or two and spy a large chamber ahead, and there are more gibbering and grouching xvarts in there.




*Yet more xvarts, a high (in comparison to the tunnel) ceilinged chamber ahead- good for fighting, or so the Unexpected think, the plan is to move up and ambush the xvarts in there.*

Let's see how well that works...

But Krago and Sho-Rembo suddenly want to get back to their friends, particularly as the kindly DM has just pointed out that the halfling druid still doesn't have Darkvision, and has still got a Light spell cast upon her, so she's glowing.

There follows a scramble to retreat.

WHUMP!

That's when the ceiling collapses.

Just to note this was another xvart trap, with three trip wires- and then Sho rolls a '1' on a D6 to trigger it.




*You can see the extent of the collapse, although the tunnel is still navigable- but only by creatures that are small. All others- Krago, for instance, will have to dig their way out through the collapse.*

The players really hate xvarts.

Krago is also back to being bloodied, and has already spent his inspiration point to try the Dex save again to avoid the collapse- nope, two failures.

Oh, but note Sho-Rembo has managed to scramble clear, that's what a '20' will do for you on the Dex save.

It all goes semi-crazy again.

Simply put- the xvarts are coming.

Krago digs himself free of the dirt (he was also Restrained) and then scurries towards the light, which in this instance is coming from Sho-Rembo.

However seconds later the dwarf ranger feels his feet being tickled by the whiskers of an osquip.




*Oh Bugger!*

Then, as it turns out, there's another secret passage in the eastern guardroom- actually just a mangy tarp the same colour as the muddy walls, this chamber is home atm to just Trebbelos.

Brace for xvarts!

The players are getting frantic (too soon), they're about to be fighting in the tunnels again- not ideal, and yet...

Do you remember me reminding the players about their sidekicks still stuck up top, on the surface, just marking time- having a fag and generally tossing it off.

Well... not quite.




*Just minding their own business.*

Suddenly, a small (three foot high) big-headed drooling savage steps out of the foliage and stabs Corbis in the back.

A xvart, but this is the first time any of the sidekicks have seen one of these guys.

Then a second of the little buggers scurries forward and slams into the back of Corbis' legs, both of the little bastards shove and... the sidekick warrior only just avoids being pushed down the hole.

DM's note- xvarts get advantage (Overbearing Pack) on a roll (strength check) to shove a PC, if an ally is within five feet= xvart strength check = 11, Corbis = '1', inspiration point = 12.

Phew.

Seconds later a sling stone flies out of the nearby trees and clonks Scrubs on the head, and then a moment later a third xvart dashes out of the foliage and stabs Corbis again.

As previously, Corbis is being played by Dave, Scrubs by Pete and Tribbits by Rob.

A nice change of scene.

I'm going to try and kill me some NPCs.




*Get out of this one.*

Scrubs grabs out his crossbow and shoots the nearest xvart, it staggers back- almost dead, the sidekick expert then encourages Corbis to fight back (with Helpful).

But that doesn't help at all- a xvart cuts Corbis down, and yet another rushes over to menace Scrubs, while the slinging xvart in the foliage climbs into the clearing and beans Tribbits with a stone.

And then suddenly there are many more xvarts in the fight.

Tribbits gets his Second Wind and then stabs the badly wounded xvart dead, and then badly wounds another with an inspiration point gifted second attack.




*One of the xvarts is stood on the dying Corbis, that's why you can't see him.*

Note, there was a big discussion at the start of this encounter, remember the players are playing the NPCs here. The discussion is- should Corbis, Scrubs & Tribbits stay and fight, or should they just get down the hole. As with their PCs below, the players are all for making a stand. So, they're going to fight to the bitter end.

So they say.

They're only my sidekick NPCs after all, and I'm happy with that.

Then however another two xvarts appear out of the foliage and stab Scrubs some more, and then Corbis fails a Death Save.

It's getting serious.

Particularly so when Tribbits gets stabbed and then moments later struck with another sling stone.




*Bloody hell, these little bastards are tough, and swarming us.*

Tribbits breaks ranks and attempts to flee down the hole, thanks to Scrubs' Helpful he rolls a great athletics check to barge his way through the xvarts, grab a rope and then zoop into the dark. All he needs to do is to survive the four opportunity attacks the xvarts get to make en route.

And... just one hit- but it's a Crit.

Tribbits survives, and he's down the hole and into the muddy passage and out of sight- like a rat out of an aqueduct.

He is of course screaming for the PCs, which is when they get to learn about the fracas above.

Which just leaves Scrubs facing seven xvarts.

Oh, and Corbis bleeding to death.

But forget about Scrubs, the sidekick expert follows Tribbits' lead- and is through the xvarts, to the rope, and then down the hole at speed- and with a '20' on his athletics check.

The xvarts are on their own.

Well, except for Corbis.

Waste not want not, the seven xvarts do two things- five of them head down into their lair, and after their prey. The other two- they carve up Corbis, the pair set about cutting the warrior up into smaller and more manageable pieces.




*Corbis is dead.*

[The sidekick's get their arses kicked by xvarts 50 XP]

And now, we're all at the same place in initiative- two fights become one, it's about to get noisy/nasty.

So, back to the muddy passages beyond the pits...




*Trebbelos, the tiefling sorcerer, reacts as soon as the ragged concealing curtain is drawn aside and the xvarts waddle forward.*

He screams long and hard- “XVARTZ!”

Then Shocking Grasps the xvart threatening him and runs back out of the chamber and to his friends, with another xvart chasing him all the way.

However...

Back at the start of the narrow muddy passage Scrubs and a badly wounded Tribbits are attempting to clamber over the spiked and open pits (all three of them). Scrubs goes ahead a little way, Tribbits watching to see how it's done.

But then one of the xvarts from above swings in and stabs Tribbits down, the sidekick is unconscious and bleeding to death.

The newly arrived xvart is, however, not hanging around, it comes racing after Scrubs, who is now screaming like a little girl. The pair are scrambling across the pits, although the xvart is doing much better because it's using the vines and roots on the ceiling of the passage.

Which the PCs spotted earlier but soon after dismissed, because the roots wouldn't hold the weight of nearly all of them.




*The second sidekick falls, top left- and that's Scrubs (brave fellow) being chased by a xvart.*

Tribbits first Death Save is a '1', that's two failures- he's about to join the choir.

A second xvart swings into the narrow passage, spots the recumbent Tribbits, and... stabs him.

Tribbits' place in the choir is claimed.

That was quick.




*It's all gone very very wrong. Corbis & Tribbits are dead, Scrubs is being chased (over the spiked pits) by a bunch of xvarts. A pair of osquips and a duo of xvarts are after Krago and Sho-Rembo, while a bunch more xvarts have made use of a secret door to mix it with the other PCs.*

The Unexpected are about to fighting on three fronts, it's a good job there are lots of them, although, just to rub it in- two dead so far.

Busy.

Lappoy rushes forward and lets loose his last spell- a second level Thunderwave, a pair of xvarts are blown apart, while around the corner an osquip suffers, but only slightly.

Then the High Magicker hot foots it back up the tunnel and towards the sounds of Scrubs (screaming), and with an inspiration point (his only one) hits the xvart chasing his sidekick with a Fire Bolt. It survives.

Sho-Rembo meantime gets to Krago with a Cure Wounds, she's got just one spell left now.

Mohag is back to raging (his last one for the day) and into the osquip, the creature (already wounded) is bloodied in seconds, the barbarian is now making use of his magical handaxe. Sosspan blasts the osquip with a Fire Bolt, but still it blocks the way.

Sir Glen meantime rushes all the way back to try and save Scrubs, firing up his Sacred Weapon on the way (with his inspiration point).

Krago, at last, manages to scramble out of the collapse, but not before the osquip in the tunnel with him has bitten one his feet to shreds.

Seconds later the fur-less six-legged rodent makes it clear of the collapse too, Krago is ready for the beast, but rolls a '2'. The osquip bites the dwarf ranger some more, and now Krago is back down to five hit points.

Mohag gets hit with a sling stone, there are more xvarts coming through the concealed door and passage.

The barbarian takes another hit.




*There are three fights on the go- #1 a bunch of xvarts trying to get back into their lair, through Scrubs, Sir Glen and Lappoy. #2 A bunch of xvarts and osquips making their way through the collapse to Sho-Rembo and a critically wounded Krago, and... #3 Mohag, Trebbelos and Sosspan who are defending the centre of the company and trying to push the xvarts (and another osquip) back the way they came.*

Trebbelos Fire Bolts the osquip attacking Mohag, and still it survives.

Scrubs scampers across the last pit, turns and fires his crossbow at the nearest xvart chasing him ('1') and then scrambles further down the muddy passage, as far away as he can get.

Lappoy Fire Bolts a xvart.

Sho-Rembo uses her last spell slot to cast a second level Cure Wounds on Krago- and rolls high, phew. The druid then wildshapes into Sho-Wolf and tears into the xvart menacing her (with an inspiration point spent in there).

Mohag enters a frenzy (with rage and reckless), but then repeatedly fails to land a hit ((with advantage) = '2' & '3' and '2' & '4').

Sir Glen cuts a xvart down.

Sosspan hits a xvart with a Fire Bolt, as does Trebbelos- and still it stands.

Just to say the xvarts have approx. 10 hit points each, tough little buggers, particularly when the PCs keep rolling one more than minimum damage.

Krago smashes a xvart down, and then for good measure smashes the osquip menacing him too.

The fight-back has...

Probably too soon for that.

Mohag gets hit by a sling stone.

Scrubs shoots a xvart.

Mohag gets stabbed.

Lappoy blasts a xvart dead with a Fire Bolt.

The Unexpected are holding their own here.

And then more than holding their own- Mohag cuts down two xvarts in a row and presses on into the eastern guard chamber, there's one more badly wounded xvart in here, but also the passage into the xvart's lair proper.




*Mohag breaks through.*

Another xvart crawls through the collapse to support the osquip keeping Krago and Sho-Wolf at bay, but then immediately gets brained by the dwarven ranger- dead.

Sosspan gets stabbed by a badly wounded xvart, Trebbelos blasts it with a Fire Bolt, and still the little bugger survives.

Scrubs scurries to Lappoy's side, shoots a xvart beyond Sir Glen and then scoots off back into hiding.

One of the xvarts back in the tribal lair chamber spots Mohag's approach- it rushes to meet the invaders, and stabs the barbarian, calling others to the cause, seconds later and the barbarian stops another sling shot with his face.

A second osquip joins the fight to keep Krago and Sho-Wolf at bay.

Lappoy Fire Bolts another xvart, but for minimum damage.

Mohag, with his magical handaxe, slaughters two more xvarts, the barbarian is really getting into the swing of things.

As you can see there's a lot going on, the Unexpected are more than holding their own, only they're (some of them) taking a few hits here and there.

Sir Glen rolls his third to hit roll under '5' in a row, only this time he also gets stabbed by a xvart.

Trebbelos steps in and blasts the xvart that was blocking Mohag's progress, once again the Unexpected are unleashed.




*Sir Glen is still holding the line, same for Sho-Wolf & Krago, but now Mohag, Sosspan and Trebbelos are about to bust through.*

Scrubs moves forward, shoots- Crits, and kills a xvart, and then grinning heads back to safety. There's only one xvart left in the pit passage, still forlornly battering at Sir Glen's shield with its rusty sword.

Lappoy Fire Bolts the little bugger, it survives.

Sho-Wolf gets bitten by an osquip.

Sho-Wolf has not landed a single attack so far, in five turns.

Mohag rushes into the tribal chamber- it's a muddy filthy mess, the place is empty of enemies- there are a bunch of crates and stuff over to the north, and a hole in the ground in the same direction, the barbarian races over- there's a sloping passage down into the hole.

From it the sound of gibbering xvarts in retreat.

Mohag, still enraged and in a frenzy heads in there... and rushes into the back of a fleeing xvart, the little bastard doesn't last long with the barbarian.

Still screaming the maniac rushes on- deeper into the lair.

Just to say Pete, playing Mohag, has had enough.

He's going for it, Mohag- we have been informed, is going to kill them all, or else die trying.

Sir Glen, meantime, cuts the last xvart down in the pit corridor, and then urges his comrades onwards (actually backwards)- deeper into the lair, to where the action is.

Sosspan and Trebbelos rush into the hole and after Mohag, the pair catch up with the barbarian, the tiefling sorcerer manages to hit another fleeing xvart with his Fire Bolt.

Krago smashes down an osquip with his black mace and then goes to work on the other.




*Note Sosspan, Trebbelos & Mohag are rushing ahead- the passage bottom left, accessed via a hole in the xvart tribal chamber (unseen, to the far north of Krago & Sho-Wolf).*

The last remaining osquip savages Krago, for twelve damage, the dwarf is back to being bloodied and broken, however he's still on his feet. Sho-Wolf manages, at last, to bite the thing and drag the hairless six-legged rat off its feet.

Mohag rushes on down the passage and flings a dagger into a fleeing xvart's back.

Sosspan dodges ahead of the barbarian and into another chamber, a throne room- of sorts; there are six more xvarts in here, one that the trio has been chasing, four more tough-looking guards (although they're still only three feet tall). The last xvart is taller, and bigger, than the rest even reclined upon its ghastly (skeleton & flesh) throne.

There are no exits from this chamber, this is the end of the road- and that's the xvart king, of sorts, sitting on his horrible chair.

Also present is a much larger osquip which darts out and savages Sosspan even as he enters the chamber, the dragonborn wizard is swiftly down to six hit points.

Sosspan unleashes his poisoned breath, choking to death the fleeing xvart that lead them here, moments later the wizard lets loose his last spell- a Thunderwave (for only just above minimum damage, 2d8 = '3' damage, save for half). The shame-faced dragonborn retreats behind the barbarian.

Krago, meantime cuts the last osquip down- the dwarf immediately starts to hustle his way back around to his comrades, although in a second he will bump into Lappoy and discover that his friends have all moved on. It's now a chase to find, and join, Trebbelos, Sosspan and Mohag in the throne room.

So, here's the thing- in the book the xvart boss has 4D6 hit points and a clutch of (1st level) spells, so I've replaced him with xvart warlock of Raxivort, and here he comes- here comes Kung Pow.

The xvart king fires three Scorching Rays at Mohag, and bugger me it's the only round the barbarian has failed (forgotten) to use his reckless, and so three attacks and the highest I roll is an '8', that's three misses. Kung Pow is not happy at all, he orders his guards to attack, while gibbering and gesticulating wildly.




*Kung Pow's throne room, note Sosspan has retreated to hide behind Mohag.*

But then Trebbelos arrives on the scene and throws a Shatter spell into the centre of the chamber, the ceiling partially collapses, and only two of the four xvart guards survive the shock, and the big tough osquip is looking beyond battered.

Mohag steps in to the chamber, and gets stabbed by a xvart guard, the barbarian keeps swinging but the osquip and the xvart guard keep him at bay, and the corridor behind him is plugged.

Note the other PCs can't get passed Mohag into the throne room.

Sir Glen gets to the fight, and casts a Shield of Faith on Mohag, ordering the barbarian in the name of the Morning Lord to push on into the throne room.

He's trying...

Sosspan fires three Magic Missiles into the osquip blocking the way, the thing is blasted to heck and yet it survives, and that's the dragonborn wizard out of spells.

Kung Pow grabs out his wand of Magic Missiles and doesn't stop firing until Mohag drops, it takes five missiles, and three charges of the device, but the barbarian sprawls unconscious.

The xvart chief capers and dances, and then hides behind his fleshy throne.

Trebbelos launches his second Shatter spell into the mix, and that should just about do it- the two remaining xvart guards and the tough looking osquip and blown apart.




*There's just Kung Pow to chase down, oh and Mohag to get back to the land of the living.*

Scrubs gets to Mohag with a healing potion.

Sho-Wolf catches up, at last, with the action.

Mohag staggers to his feet and immediately goes off after Kung Pow, just for info the barbarian is on eight hit points and exhaustion level three atm.

Then Sir Glen arrives and Kung Pow is surrounded, or else the xvart chief has his back to the wall- the barbarian and paladin to either side of him, and his splendid throne in front of him.

The little bastard therefore fires three more Magic Missiles at point-blank range into Mohag- and the barbarian falls again. Then the xvart maniac fires another two Magic Missiles into Sir Glen, the wand has just one charge left. Kung Pow runs, stamping as hard as he can on the fallen Mohag as he departs.

The paladin slices the xvart boss, but for not very much damage, which is the paladin's signature tune.

Kung Pow attempts to flee the chamber but Trebbelos cuts him off, and then bathes the little guy in his Burning Hands.

Lappoy rushes into the chamber, Kung Pow slices the High Magicker, and the elf wizard is suddenly down to seven hit points.

Mohag fails a Death Save, Sir Glen rushes over and delivers a Cure Wounds. The barbarian lives...

Sosspan Shocking Grasps Kung Pow, the xvart chief is surrounded but refuses to give up the fight, he's going out in a blaze of glory, or rather, blaze of gory.

Kung Pow fires off the last charge of his wand of Magic Missiles (into Scrubs), the device- according to the module handbook when depleted, explodes. The wand's destructive blast delivers five points of necrotic damage to all within ten feet.




*So, Scrubs collapses unconscious. Mohag is atm on four hit points (and exhaustion level three). Lappoy, Sosspan, Sho-Wolf, Krago and Sir Glen are all on either one or two hit points each. Trebbelos isn't even bloodied.*

What's more when the wand exploded it triggered Trebbelos' Hellish Rebuke, and now Kung Pow is bloodied too, actually the little bugger is on about ten hit points.

But that doesn't last long...

Sho-Wolf snarls, leaps and bites, and seconds later manages to wrestle the big floppy head off the xvart chief (she rolled max damage, so why not)- Kung Pow is dead.

That was fairly titanic.

When the fight ends, and believe me there had been some glorious swearing going on for the last hour or so, then... silence, a few nervous giggles before we get to the whooping and backslapping.

[Lots of xvarts and osquips 1525 XP]

Lappoy gets to Scrubs with a potion of healing.

And we even had time for a tidy up, after a short rest for a little light healing, the rest of the lair is incrementally searched, as are the bodies of the fallen.

There are a bunch of coins down in the bone pile chamber in which the osquips were first encountered, amidst the debris. Also, a bunch of silver and copper coins on the xvarts, with a few gold distributed between the Kung Pow's elite guard (these guys all had max hit points = 12).

The chief had a few nice items on him, but then there's a hefty chest- which Scrubs gets to work on, and duly gets open about ten minutes later.

Alas, the chest, like lots of other stuff down here proves to be a trap- a viper springs out as soon as the container is opened, and bites Scrubs in the hand, eventually Lappoy with a Fire Bolt blows the angry hissing reptile apart.

[Snake in the chest 25 XP]

The chest, soon after, it is discovered contains nothing but sacks of rocks.

The Unexpected are more than a little pissed off.

That is until Krago, using his stonecunning, finds a secret compartment hidden behind a large flat rock situated in the northern wall of the chamber, behind which are a trio of sacks with all sorts of treasures within, although nothing that detects as magical. But still, more than a few items of value.

Tribbits is also stripped of anything worth while- particularly his money and one remaining healing potion.

Note Corbis' body has already been dismembered and taken away by the two xvarts that were assigned to this task, note this pair take a brief look around their former lair- spot all of their dead friends and decide to try life on the road.

So, just two xvarts survived the visit by the Unexpected.

Then... a long rest, the PCs are as close to broken as they have ever been, and the xvart lair, is an excellent place to hide-out. They think.

A watch however is maintained.

But no untoward encounters, and that's all we had time for this session.

After an extended rest Lappoy will arise a 4th level wizard, and Scrubs a 3rd level sidekick expert.

The pot is up to £106.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 24, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #025: The Stinky Cave.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*Dead NPCs including Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Corbis *Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,     Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward     2,500gp plus.
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 38: Being the 8th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, just after breakfast.*

After an extended rest Lappoy is a 4th level wizard, and Scrubs a 3rd level sidekick expert.

We're in the stinking (bastard) xvart's lair, although it has proved to be a very safe place to rest.

So, the Unexpected head back up and out into the ravine, note the body of Tribbits is left back down in the bone pile chamber within the xvart's former lair, the intention is to pick it back up on their way out of the ravine.

We'll see if that happens, the Unexpected- I seem to remember, often have to flee the ravine.

But onwards, and the next spot on the list ripe for exploration is the stinky cave-




*G = Xvart bastard's nasty hole in the ground lair. I = New target, the stinky cave...*

And it really is ripe in here, enough for a few of the Unexpected to cover their mouths and noses, the stench? Carrion, and death.

And now the Unexpected are a little less certain of themselves, but at least they remember to sort the lighting out before entering this place, and so here we go.




*Into the stinky cave.*

But here's the thing, under the guise of other checks (mostly perception and stealth) while the Unexpected were on their way over to their present location I have garnered a whole bunch of D20 dice rolls from the players.

The cavern's foul miasma is poisonous- and so the above checks serve as the saves I need (fiendish, hardly). I'll be telling the PCs, when they need to know- i.e. when the fighting starts, which of them is poisoned, and why (possibly).

Cruel, a bit, but not a lot.

Back to the action, there are bones and the scattered remains of various creatures in here, mostly its just rotting viscera that's left.

And now the Unexpected are really not sure about this... but the sneaky pair (Krago & Sho-Rembo) quickly discover a slightly fresher smelling chamber, occupied by a pool of clear water, they sneak in.

The rest of the gang hold station at the entrance to the chamber, although the cavern certainly looks to be deserted.

However, Krago immediately spots something glistening in the crystal clear water (perception '20'), and wades in to fetch it- although cautiously, and it's a hefty jewel encrusted goblet. There are diamonds and rubies on the ancient treasure- it must be worth a mint (over 500gp the dwarf thinks).

The Unexpected are suddenly very much happier.

But then the grey oozes show themselves (and there are three of them), moments later the screaming begins.

That said, Krago spots the first of the oozes as it approaches him through the water- and attacks, of course, while screaming to his friends- too late however, the others are caught flat-footed.

The burly dwarf ranger bloodies the first grey ooze with his black mace and dagger, both of which are magical weapons.

However, seconds later Sho-Rembo and Mohag both get splatted by acid dripping pseudopods, as does Krago a moment after. Sho-Rembo suddenly finds herself on just five hit points, that hurt a lot.




*All of the grey oozes have max hit points, and some of the PCs are about to discover that the foul miasma within the cavern has rendered them poisoned, or at least I thought they would. Keep reading.*

Scrubs rushes in and clubs the nearest ooze, Krago blats the one attacking him with his black mace and dagger combo, the thing splits and disintegrates- dead.

The dwarf ranger rushes over to Sho-Rembo's side, but then- after a lengthy debate (with himself) chooses not to spend his inspiration point to get an attack in on the ooze threatening his friend. The jelly monstrosity therefore smashes the halfling druid again with its caustic pseudopod.

Sho-Rembo falls unconscious, and prone in the pool- and now she's drowning.

“Get her out!” Krago screams, wishing he had spent that inspiration point.

But, again, too late- an ooze drops down on top of the submerged and dying halfling.

To better reflect this turn of events Sho-Rembo fails her first Death Save.

Mohag slashes the ooze attacking him, and the thing is almost sliced in two (max damage).

Sir Glen, the hero, rushes in and after activating his Sacred Weapon (inspiration point) the paladin cuts the grey ooze that is nestling in the water and on top of Sho-Rembo.

Lappoy fires three Magic Missiles in to the ooze threatening Mohag, destroying it, and then a fourth into the ooze on Sho-Rembo.

Trebbelos rushes in and hits the last ooze (on Sho-Rembo) with a Fire Bolt (the kindly DM ruling that there was enough of the blob on the surface of the pool).




*Kill it! Sho-Rembo is unconscious, drowning, and dying beneath the last grey ooze, the Unexpected need to kill this bad boy quickly.*

Scrubs clubs the ooze, Krago blats it with his black mace, and then stabs it with his magical dagger- and yet it lives.

The dwarf ranger spends an inspiration point, and... finishes it off.

Just to say the ooze would (probably) have continued to consume Sho-Rembo, had it not been killed, and that would have been the end of the halfling druid.

Sho-Rembo, moments later, is grabbed up and healed.

[Grey oozes 300 XP]

Then, after a very quick slurp of healing- the adventurers are keen to get on, and Sir Glen has his Sacred Weapon running, the Unexpected head off again.

Note, not a one of them has noticed that their PCs are poisoned and were therefore rolling at disadvantage, mainly because the were fighting oozes and they're AC 8, and so they were hitting anyway. Also, there was a lot of other stuff going on.

After the fight several PCs swiftly discover that their metal armour has been eroded somewhat by the caustic ooze hits, also several (non-magical) metal weapons have similarly suffered in the confrontation. As I say, there was a lot going on, it was a fraught thirty to forty minutes of semi-fun.

The Unexpected haven't gone much farther into the narrow (in places) and winding cavern when Krago shushes them, there's something very large approaching at speed, and then... a HOOT!

Krago's next line starts with a very naughty word followed by “OWLBEAR!”

The line is delivered in a breathless screech.

Note my owlbear stealth check was a '1', so the thing was making a lot of noise en route, the Unexpected are swiftly braced for impact.




*I've a feeling this isn't going to end well for my poor old owlbear.*

And, sure enough- waddling around the corner, and then lurching onto its hind legs comes the owlbear.

Sho-Rembo crits the beast with her Produce Flame (for '4' damage, don't fret any- it gets much worse), Sosspan hits it with all three of his Scorching Rays, Krago stabs it with his magical dagger- but its nowhere near enough damage, the hooting beast isn't even bloodied.

The owlbear started with max hit points, that's 91 from memory.

Oh, and Sir Glen at last makes a discovery, he's poisoned- he misses with his Sacred Weapon and spots (at last) that he's rolling at disadvantage.

I've been telling the PCs that are poisoned that the smell (for them) inside the cave is particularly bad, and at times has caused them to turn away or to retch, alas everyone (i.e. the players) were much more concerned with just getting on with the slaughter.

Seconds later Scrubs (as RPed by the kindly DM) also works out that he is poisoned- having just missed the great beast with his crossbow from ten feet away.

The owlbear in the meantime attempts to tear into Sir Glen (and I roll a '1' followed by a '4'), but the paladin shrugs off the attack.

Bastard!

Lappoy discovers that he too is poisoned, the High Magickist alas (shame) misses with two of his three Scorching Rays.

Mohag steps in and hits the owlbear with his magical handaxe, his greataxe has had its edge taken off by the oozes. The barbarian spends an inspiration point to repeat the trick, and hits again, for max damage ('10') both times.

Bloody hell!

Sho-Rembo hits the owlbear with another Produce Flame, and rolls minimum damage ('1').

The deadliest spell in D&D, or so Jim/Vinnie keeps telling me in another game I DM.

Sosspan hits the owlbear with a Fire Bolt, and moments later Krago Crits it with his black mace, and then follows up with his dagger.

The bloodied and broken (once beautiful) creature is left staggering- hooting forlornly, and moaning as it gushes blood, or else still burns.

Trebbelos hits it with another Fire Bolt.

There's no beauty in their lives.

Sir Glen (with Helpful on him, to counter-act the poisoned condition) misses the beast with a '1', its what he does- very regularly.

The Morning Lord bless 'im.

The owlbear, with just four hit points remaining, attempts to tear his way out of this pickle- it beaks/bites Krago, bloodying the dwarf in an instant, but the hardy ranger dodges clear and avoids the beast's follow up claw rake.

Bugger!




*Owlbear, just prior to its demise, no doubt.*

Mohag thunks his handaxe into the owlbear's skull, as the beast bends forwards and down to try to bite the barbarian, the great (majestic? Perhaps formerly so) beast suddenly lurches upright and stands statue for a second, and then does a little bumbling jig, and then collapses.

Dead.

With Mohag's magical handaxe still buried in its still twitching skull.

That was Mohag's new Best Kill (see the stats thing, another one coming after session #30, probably- if I remember).

[Owlbear 700 XP]

The rest of the cavern is searched- there's really not much to it. This, of course, after a little more healing for Krago.

But there's very little to find, a few stray coins here and there, and... a scroll- which is later identified as a scroll of protection from undead. That could come in useful, particularly if the Unexpected are going to be heading out to destroy the undead that have invaded the Whispering Woods (one of the Bumble quests).

But here's the thing- the Unexpected want a sit down for a chat, and this isn't the cavern to do it in, therefore they make their way cautiously back over to the nearest former orc lair.




*Cavern F on the map.*

Ensconced within the Unexpected set a watch and then settle in and around the cavern mouth, mostly- they rest and chat for a while.

The chatter is of course, and as always, what comes next?

We can RP it out, and they sometimes do, but it's a player thing, so...

Pete (that's Krago, Mohag and Trebbelos) is keen to continue (today) with the conquering of the Caves of Chaos. He doesn't want to head back to the Keep, or indeed head off into the wilds- there's 2,500 to 3,000 gold pieces to be made from the Castellan for getting all of this place cleared out.

In truth, and after a bit more chat, it is agreed- all of the PCs/players are in the mood, and have the resources, to carry on, it's really not essential they head back to the Keep.

However...

Rob (playing Lappoy) would like to go and find out what's going on with the undead that Bumble needed taking care of. The King of the Bees told them that there was a bunch of burial mounds and the like nearby, and that the undead were spilling out of this area and wandering into the Whispering Woods. The Unexpected have the place marked on their map, and it's only a mile or so away- through the back of the ravine.

Dave (playing Sho-Rembo, Sir Glen and Sosspan) is likewise keen to do some more adventuring today, but... he is, at least for a while, disinclined to pick sides.

Eventually, and I do mean eventually- after at least twenty minutes of semi-bickering it all comes down to a dice roll, as it inevitably does.

Low = Pete's plan, high = Rob's plan.

I roll a D20 and get a... '10'.

So, Pete moans and gripes for about thirty seconds until Rob (and me) remind him that '10' is LOW, and that he has won.

Therefore the next cave for invasion is selected, but... screw that- the DM has been busy while the players were bickering (and dickering).

It's at this point that the PCs become aware of two things, the first thing is the yelp and bark of gnolls echoing through the cavern passages in which they stand. Clearly the invaders are rushing through the former orc lair to close with them, basically a bunch of gnolls must have snuck into the other entrance to the conjoined orc lairs.

Secondly, and this only a moment or so later, the Unexpected spot, and hear, agang of gnolls rushing up the scarp towards them.




*Here come the gnolls.*

So, screw you guys- I'm having a gnoll party.

But the only thing we get chance to do with what's left of this session is to roll initiative, and bugger me but three of the PCs roll '20's.

Back to kicking ass next time (who am I kidding, its the hope that kills you), and keep in mind all of the gnolls here are on 75% plus of max hit points, approx. thirty HP each- and there are lots of them.

Blood and glory, maybe, we'll see next session.

The pot is up to £110.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Oh, but just to note in the dying moments of the session we also worked out that Krago, Mohag, Sho-Rembo, Sir Glen, Sosspan & Trebbelos now all have enough XP for level 4.

And now the players have figured this out they all want very badly to survive what follows, and then get the heck back to the Keep for an extended rest and a lie down.

Funny how things can change in an instant.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 30, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #026: Gnolls!

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 3.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 3.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 3.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 3.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 3.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 3.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,     Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward     2,500gp plus.

*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 38: Being the 8th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 9.30 AM.*

Gnolls, lots of them- a gang of the bastards have made their way through the other ex-orc lair (lead by Wheezer, a gnoll slaver the PCs encountered earlier), while a second mob rushes the entrance to the cavern (lead by a hefty armoured gnoll).

It gets very fighty, very quickly!




*And so it begins, and just to make clear I have maybe eighteen or so gnolls in play, all with 75% of max hit points, or more.*

This is how it goes down.

Sosspan scurries forward and hits a bunch of the gnolls charging towards the cavern with a Shatter spell (but for only 7 damage, save for half, and most of the gnolls do). The shame-faced dragonborn wizard ducks back out of sight.

A moment later and Sho-Rembo fills the area before the cavern entrance with a Spike Growth spell, and all of the charging gnolls are within the compass of the plant terror.

Seconds later a screaming gnoll gets its feet ripped to shreds as it tries to make its way over to stab at Sir Glen, the paladin parries the attack and then fires up his Sacred Weapon and cuts the gnoll brute.

More gnolls rush in, although one of the fools, already wounded by Sosspan's Shatter spell- and then more so by the Spike Growth, breaks ranks and attempts to flee back the way it came. It doesn't make it out of the reach of the cutting vegetation.

Then however, back within the cavern, Krago gets shot, there are gnolls- lots of them charging down the passage here.

Lappoy patiently waits for the passage to fill up with the yapping brutes.

Back at the front.

Mohag steps in to block the cavern entrance, alongside Sir Glen- the barbarian is raging and reckless, he smashes a gnoll down with his magical handaxe.

That's two down so far.

But back in the cavern passage the gnolls keep on coming.

Lappoy and Trebbelos let loose their Shatter spells at this mob, lots of hits but more rubbish damage rolls- from both of them, best 3d8 = '7' damage, save for half, and again most of the gnolls do.

Back to the front of the cavern.

A gnoll rushing the lair suddenly realises it's legs and feet are getting ripped to shreds, it therefore comes to a halt and throws a spear at Mohag, it's a hit.

The gnolls outside of the lair however are starting to panic, and particularly when the armoured leader type gnoll quickly spots what's going on here (bad magic) and so turns tail and flees, the gnoll boss only just makes it out of the Spike Growth alive.

This fellow runs yapping at full pelt further into the ravine, the Unexpected try to keep an eye on where this fleeing gnoll is heading. While, of course, taking care of business within the cave.

Sho-Rembo's Spike Growth damage dice are on fire- its 2d4 piercing damage for each square of movement, and there have been half-a-dozen max rolls already.




*Two gnolls down dead & one leader-type fled. The Unexpected are kicking ass.*

The Unexpected, they think (correctly), have broken this attack already, or else they're going to clear the gnolls on the outside of the lair pretty quickly.

Back to the back, and within the cavern...

Krago smashes another gnoll down, and then with his Horde Breaker (and an added inspiration point) almost drops another.

That's four dead or fled.

Back to the front.

Sho-Rembo steps up again and hits the gnolls attacking the cavern entrance with a Thunderwave, two of the badly wounded humanoids are blown apart, and the three survivors are left mewling like kittens, clutching at their ears, and looking very unhappy with the world.

These three ate also obviously now stuck within the Spike Growth.

That's six of them gone.




*It's a massacre at the front door.*

Sir Glen cuts down another one of the badly wounded and disorientated gnolls, and then tramps north to meet the coming gnoll charge.

Seven dead or fled.

Back to the gnolls in the cavern passage.

Krago gets shot again, and then seconds later speared, he's bloodied and beyond, as usual.

The gnolls keep on coming.

Lappoy suddenly races forward and unleashes a Thunderwave directly into the pack of gnolls charging down the passage, but then rolls rubbish damage once again, the High Magicker therefore uses an inspiration point to disengage and flee back to safety.

Scrubs shoots a gnoll.

Krago gets shot again by Wheezer, the longbow wielding boss of the gnoll slavers, and its a Crit- the dwarf ranger is very suddenly down to just one hit point.

But not for long, seconds later he gets hit by a thrown spear and falls unconscious.

Mohag immediately moves to stand over the fallen dwarf- and then starts swinging, smashing another gnoll down- and then moving forward again, and now in a reckless raging frenzy he slashes yet another gnoll with his magical handaxe.

Eight gnolls gone.

Trebbelos quickly gets to Krago with a healing potion, and then after an inspiration point he launches another Shatter spell into the gnolls crammed in the passage, there are seven of them here (including Wheezer) and now all but one of them are bloodied.

The sorcerer is immediately surrounded by a swirling wind that lifts him six inches above the cavern floor, and then floats him back and away from danger.

Meantime, back at the front the last two gnolls die while fleeing, attempting to escape Sho-Rembo's Spike Growth spell.

That's ten gnolls accounted for.

And now the exit/entrance to the cavern (save for the Spike Growth) is clear.




*It's really not looking good for my gnolls.*

The newly conscious again Krago scrambles to his feet, and then bonks and stabs the gnoll still threatening him down dead, the badly injured dwarf ranger retreats rapidly, in desperate need of more healing.

Eleven.

Sosspan launches yet another Thunderwave into the pack, and this one for proper damage, the gnolls are broken.

Sho-Rembo uses an inspiration point to pump a Cure Wounds into Krago, and then she too scurries forward and sends yet another Thunderwave into the gnolls, but again rubbish damage, and just one more gnoll succumbs.

Twelve.

Lappoy delivers the third Thunderwave, and another gnoll falls- the noisy yapping buggers however are doing their best to get away now.

Thirteen.

Mohag Crits a fleeing gnoll dead.

Fourteen.

Trebbelos races after the fleeing pack and hits it with yet another Shatter spell, and another gnoll falls.

Fifteen.

Sosspan fires a trio of Magic Missiles into another fleeing gnoll, it too succumbs to the hurt.

Sixteen.

Sho-Rembo wildshapes into Sho-D-Wolf and chases down, and then bites the slowest of the fleeing gnolls. Sir Glen steps in and finishes it off.

Seventeen.

There's only one gnoll still running, and that's Wheezer, the gnoll slaver boss.

Trebbelos- in a headlong dash spots Wheezer, just, and so after a double move he spends an inspiration point to take a shot with a Fire Bolt (and at -5 to hit) and rolls a Crit.

Wheezer somehow survives the blast, and now the boss gnoll is racing through the second orc lair, and it has become a thing for all of the players- they're not letting this bastard get away.

Mohag gets to within fifteen or so feet of Wheezer, and so lets fly with his magical handaxe, and THUNK- that's enough- Wheezer falls.

Eighteen gnolls went into this encounter, only one got away.




*The end of Wheezer.*

There follows a modicum of imbecilic whooping.

The Unexpected are however still in fairly good shape, and as of now a jubilant mood, however the players are also still very aware that their guys have enough XP to advance to level 4, and they're very keen to do so- all of them.

A hasty deal is done (you'll hear about this next time), a brief search of the fallen gnolls is made, and there's a bit of coin here and there, but nothing spectacular, and then...

They're off, and do they heck as like remember to stop off to pick up the corpse of Tribbits hidden in the bone pile in the xvarts ex-lair, not a chance, and I don't remind them because I forgot too.

The Unexpected hustle out of the ravine, and all the way along the road, as fast as they can (although Mohag is on exhaustion level three again) and all the way back safely to the Keep.

And the remainder of the session is spent levelling up the PCs, and of course re-stocking and re-supplying, oh and selling the treasures found during their last visit to the Caves of Chaos.

Here are the highlights from the stuff that got sold-

Three silver candlesticks, sold for 31gp in total.
Magnifying glass with an electrum handle, sold for 35gp.
Ivory statuette of a panther, sold for 42gp.
Cockatrice feather quill with a gold nib, also sold for 42gp.
Immaculate wolf pelt, sold for 55gp.
Gold and emerald earring, sold for 64gp.
Beautiful deep green spinnel gemstone, sold for 68gp.
Tarnished silver crown, sold for 85gp.
Gaudy silver necklace, sold for 99gp.
Chunky gold chain, previously worn by Torgo the Eye Gouger, sold for 145gp.
Gem encrusted gold goblet, found in the ooze pool, sold for 819gp.

The pot is up to £114.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 3, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #027: A Cave of One's Own.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Get all 20 rumours, just missing #18, keep chatting and drinking at the Keep.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros,     Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward     2,500gp plus.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?

*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 43: Being the 13th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 6 AM.*

So, the Unexpected are just about to head out of the Keep again, however they've been busy with a series of meetings, and now... Well, they're marching back to the Caves of Chaos, and with their own troops, and healers.

Let me tell you how it happened.

But the first thing to say is that this adventure mega-module is designed for play for levels 1 to 3, and the Unexpected are very definitely fourth level, all of them- except for the sidekick.

Therefore, the players have been warned- the DM will now be adding to or else increasing the threat of the listed encounters. All future enemies will start with 75% or more of max hit points, I further reserve the right to increase encounter numbers by a maximum of 50%, and maybe- every now and then- throw in a leader type, or something similar. Increased DCs (+2 to +5) for saves, checks, and... everything.

So, get your special dice rolling pants on, I'm going to crank up (a little) the volume.

Although, not in this one.

That done, back to business.

First up, the usual stuff- the Unexpected sell their loot (see last session), buy gear to replace stuff lost, repair damaged equipment (armour and weapons, after the oozes), fill up on healing potions et al.

For form's sake they also attempt, once again, to ascertain the last missing rumour (see quest 2 on the list above) on their list.

That's right, another night in the Traveller's Rest hard drinking and spreading the joy.

SUCCESS!

Easy really, and the patented method employed by the discoverer of the final missing rumour- simples! Sir Glen spends all evening going from person to person, buying each new face a drink, and then listing for each of them the nineteen rumours that the Unexpected have already discovered about the Caves of Chaos. Only then asking the fellow being interviewed if he or she has heard anything else about the aforementioned Caves of Chaos.

It's the paladin modus operandi. Honesty, as it turns out, is the best policy.

[All twenty rumours 160 XP]

This then is the new rumour chart-

(1)    A merchant, imprisoned within the caves, will reward his rescuers. VERY INTERESTING.
(2)    A powerful wizard will destroy all cave invaders. UNTRUE.
(3)    Tribes of different creatures live in different caves. CHECK.
(4)    An ogre sometimes helps the cave dwellers. BAD NOG RIP
(5)    A magic wand was lost in the caves. INTERESTING.
(6)    All of the cave entrances are trapped. UNTRUE.
(7)    If you get lost, beware the eater of men! INTERESTING.
(8)    Altars are very dangerous. INTERESTING.
(9)    A fair maiden is imprisoned within the caves. INTERESTING.
(10)    “Bree-yark!” is goblin for 'we surrender'. UNTRUE.
(11)    Beware of treachery from within the party. INTERESTING!
(12)    The big dog-men (GNOLLS?) live very high in the caves. INTERESTING.
(13)    There are hordes of tiny dragon-men in the lower caves. KOBOLDS- KILLED.
(14)    Piles of magic armour are hoarded in the southern caves. INTERESTING.
(15)    The bugbears in the caves are afraid of dwarves. INTERESTING.
(16)    Lizardmen live in the marshes. INTERESTING.
(17)    An elf once disappeared across the marshes. INTERESTING.   
(18)    Beware the Mad Hermit of the north lands.
(19)    Nobody has ever returned from an expedition to the caves. UNTIL NOW.
(20)    There is more than one tribe of orcs within the caves. INTERESTING.        

Did you spot the new guy-

(18) Beware the Mad Hermit of the north lands.

And now the Unexpected are a little worried, is the Mad Hermit Bumble's brother, and 'beware' is he a threat? The local person being interviewed, the giver of this rumour, isn't sure who or what the Mad Hermit is (although presumed a human), only that the fellow has attacked folk in the Whispering Woods.

Is this Tolpuddle, Bumble's brother?

The Unexpected chat a little while longer about this one, and refresh their memories- they were going to say 'hi' to Tolpuddle if and when they met him, and tell him that his brother Bumble was looking for him. Perhaps arrange a meeting between the two, that's... all.

They're maybe going to see if they can find Bumble again, when they've solved one of his quests, and then have another chat with him about his brother Tolpuddle.

Next up, well- there are lots of meetings with Darvon, the old priest of Oghma, more tales of adventure from the Caves of Chaos for the old man to write up.

Sir Glen spends a day or two with Ricky Pilchard, who is working hard at the Church of the Morning Lord, all is going well so far. Ricky's former occupation is still a secret.

Then, well, there's a long chat or two with Sir Penrith Dubourbon, Bailiff of the Outer Bailey, who the adventurers last met at the trial of Ricky Pilchard, Dubourbon is the Castellan's right-hand man. Also present, and taking notes, is Marevak- an middle-aged (perhaps) elven woman, she is introduced as the Castellan's Scribe.

So, lots of chatter- about the Caves of Chaos and what is still there to be done.




*The Unexpected chat their way through what's left of the Caves of Chaos, and now they know where the gnolls live (Cave L). This after they watched the armoured gnoll boss retreat, at high speed, to the cavern in question.*

So, the Unexpected tell Sir Dubourbon their plans, he asks questions, and... a few days later, during a meeting within the Traveller's Rest, the Bailiff explains what he has to offer.

The Keep will provide the Unexpected with six guards and a Corporal, they will also send patrols daily to the region, and further take care of all supplies (within reason) and logistics. The Unexpected will occupy one of the caverns within the ravine (or another base close by), the guards will be employed to make safe the camp, freeing the adventurers up to go and explore.

Payment for a successful completion of the task- all caverns cleared, 2500gp (less any untoward expenses).

Payment without success, 200gp for a calendar month's employment.

Marevak has taken the liberty of drawing up contracts.

And this was the deal that Pete did with his fellow players at the end of the previous session- he's got his wish, to clear the Caves of Chaos first.




*The Unexpected are hired.*

But here's the other thing- the Fortune's Five adventuring party, well... they've not returned from their sojourn in the wilds, there's no reward on offer (at the moment)- but, could the Unexpected look out for them. It is not unusual for an adventuring party to be late, but... the group have still got their payment to collect.

So, more than a little odd.

But again, the Unexpected have been to the Fortune Five's camp, they'll check in there.

Last bit, when Darvon (the old priest of Oghma) learns that the Unexpected are moving to a camp in the Caves of Chaos, well.. the old man begs the adventurers to allow him to go with them, aided by his two silent acolytes. Not only can he get closer to the action, but he can also provide much needed healing, an aid station- as it were.

Just to make clear Darvon is not suggesting he accompany the Unexpected on their adventures, only that he dwell close-by, with the guards in camp.

After about seven seconds discussion the players/PCs agree to this, after all- they've just been offered the services of a cleric (or three). Also many of the PCs are still keen to be immortalised by the old priest.

So, lots to go on, which is why the Unexpected leave early for the caves.

*Day 43: Being the 13th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 6 AM.*

There are eight of the Unexpected, a dozen guards- six of them will be returning to the Keep after helping out, Corporal Grubbins, Old Darvon and his two acolytes (Enoch & Shadrack), two carts full of supplies and half-a-dozen drovers, and a few others.

It's quite a company.

There are no encounters en route, however also en route the Unexpected pay a visit to the Fortune Fives' camp.




*But what's this?*

The rival adventuring party's camp is a ruin (although it doesn't look too bad) but what is very apparent are the dead bodies here, all six guards- although two of the bodies are found a little away from the site.

Also present is the corpse of M'Baddah, who previously expressed the opinion that he wanted to go adventuring with the Unexpected (or else one of the earlier incarnations of the Unexpected).

The remains are not fresh, and have been significantly predated, the camp looks to have been attacked, and caught by surprise- half of the guards are out of their armour.

There are odd footprints here and there, the attackers had splayed feet, or else... appendages like those of a frog- this after a clutch of survival checks, initially not good, the Unexpected however take their time.

There's a little coin to be had, and a few more bits and pieces, but it all feels a bit wrong, taking from dead fellow adventurers (and the guard).

The only other obvious piece of intelligence is that it is clear that the missing adventurers from the group were not here for the attack, and very likely they've not been back here since. Remember the Keep is only and hour or so away from this location, therefore the obvious presumption is the rest of the Fortune's Five are still out there somewhere, and (Sir Glen suggests) possibly the prisoners of some other force.

Are there bullywugs in the Fell Fens, this could be their work? This suggestion comes from Sho-Rembo, and Lappoy who rolls yet another '20'.

Then onwards, to the Caves of Chaos, but the guards heading to the Keep will be sure to tell the authorities on their return, and collect the bodies from the wrecked camp at a later date and time.




*The Unexpected get moved in, note Old Darvon gets the orc chief's old room, the place is tidied up a bit, and all the new rations and supplies moved in.*

Now, and this is the plan- go get the gnolls.

But this is a very short session, because it's a Friday- and we play twice on most Friday's, once early morning, and again in the evening. Ain't we sad sacks, playing D&D twice on a Friday.

The confirmed joys of semi-retirement (I only work Monday to Wednesday), and my players are mostly similarly freed up from the work-thing.

Oh, but just a last word- the gnoll bodies that were scattered about the cave and around the entrance, the last time the Unexpected were here, well... they've all gone.

I mean all gone, nothing- no predated remains, all gone.

Funny that.

I mentioned it to the players twice in session, they were very blasé about the fact, or else they just ignored it.

The pot is up to £118.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 11, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #028: All Gnolls Must Die!

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).** 

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros, Captain of the Watch). 
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward 2,500gp plus. IN PROGRESS.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 43: Being the 13th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about 10 AM.*

It's as simple as this- the Unexpected have moved into their new cave home, sorted out the logistics, showed the guardsmen the ropes and... skedaddled, sharpish- directly across the ravine and to the gnoll cave.

The gnolls have attacked the Unexpected twice now, they are therefore the next on their to kill list.

But let me just add in advance, in my last gnoll attack on the PCs I spent over half the gnolls in my account, basically 50% of the gnoll lair were slaughtered. But the PCs are 4th level now, and this module/scenario is only designed for level 1-3 play, so- I've put the dead gnolls back.

And added a few other things, remember I said that the bodies of the fallen gnolls had gone in the last session, well... here they all are.

A better explanation to follow.

The following attack however is very well co-ordinated, by which I mean the PCs had picked their spells, cast their light spells (for those that have trouble seeing in the dark, note Sho-Rembo is making use of a Darkvision spell) and buffs, and...

They're really on it.




*Krago and the new Darkvision equipped Sho-Rembo take a look inside the lair, and roll well enough to sneak in for a peek, and straight back out again. Note the other PCs are only on the map so that they can see what's going on (and that's all the map I have to play with), they start the attack a little further back.*

To remind you- all the bad guys are hit points heavy, and there are a bunch of them here, including the gaggle of gnoll witherlings (skeletal gnolls) that Krago spots.

But the Unexpected are not in the least bit deterred.

Here we go...

Trebbelos gets to the cavern opening and fires a Shatter spell into the densest collection of enemies he can spy.

Then Mohag rushes in, raging already, and savages the nearest gnoll, while Sho-Rembo fires a blast of Faerie Fire into the far chamber, and then in the same instant becomes Sho-B-Bear.

The halfling druid then expends an inspiration point to savage a gnoll, nice!

Lappoy drops another Shatter spell into the mix, and a pair of witherlings explode.

Krago smashes one of the wounded gnolls in the entrance cavern down, and then gets to work on another, and as soon as he's finished Sir Glen rushes in (shouting unhelpful things about the Morning Lord) and then cutting the second gnoll down.

He's made his point.

Sosspan hits the gnolls with a third Shatter spell (isn't that enough?) and the witherlings are decimated.




*After the surprise round.*

That said, only seconds later the adventurers watch forlornly as a barking yelping gnoll high tails it deeper into the lair, screaming in its foul-tongue, it seems the secret is soon out.

Mohag however rushes into the second cavern chamber and buries his greataxe (twice) into the nearest gnoll (reckless and frenzy). A gnoll witherling races over and bites the barbarian.

Sho-B-Bear savages the gnoll she has cornered, and then she too wanders forward.

The artillery move forward, Lappoy blasting a witherling with a Fire Bolt, Krago charges forward and finishes it off.

This is a massacre.

Sir Glen jogs forward and slices a gnoll, Sosspan ends it with a Fire Bolt.

You'll note the players are pulling their punches now, they figure their through this encounter already.

And they're right.

Mohag smashes another gnoll down- there's now only one gnoll witherling left in the fight, oh- and the one badly wounded gnoll that fled the scene earlier.

Sho-B-Bear tears the last witherling in two, and then she stalks off- deeper into the lair.




*Sho-B-Bear smells gnolls.*

It turns into a full on charge, the Unexpected rush towards the enemy- Sir Glen fires up his Sacred Weapon and adds a bit of Divine Favour to his attacks.

Trebbelos uses an inspiration point, after a double move dash, to fire another Shatter spell into the approaching gnolls and witherlings.

The same gnoll that delivered the news of the Unexpected's arrival, after being caught in Trebbelos' Shatter spell, then dashes off again to spread the word further into the lair.




*Charge!*

But suddenly gnoll witherlings clog the passage ahead, and make it hard for our heroes (who am I kidding) to progress.

Lappoy moves forward and launches... yet another Shatter spell, and in an instant all four witherlings are turned to shattered bone and dust.

I did say massacre didn't I- earlier on?

Krago rushes forward and smashes down another two witherlings, he's a horde breaker alright.

A second later and a very irate gnoll rushes around a corner and stabs the fat dwarf with its spear.

Sir Glen steps in to help Krago, cuts the new gnoll attacker, but in the same instant spots that there's another passage here, and the sound of... yet more gnolls coming from this direction.

Gnolls come rushing...




*It's getting busy.*

Trebbelos fires yet another Shatter spell into the densest bunch of gnolls, that's his third of these, four gnolls are made to suffer.

The raging Mohag cuts a gnoll down, Sho-B-Bear rips into another- Lappoy fires a trio of Magic Missiles into the same gnoll but the brute somehow stays in the fight.

Scrubs, finally, shoots the gnoll dead.

But again- it's busy.




*And more gnolls either on the way, or else firing into the throng.*

Sir Glen slices a gnoll, the gnoll spears him right back- and that's the end of his Divine Favour.

Sosspan scurries forward and unleashes a Thunderwave, more gnolls suffer.

Mohag slices another gnoll down, although it takes an inspiration point for the barbarian to land a hit.

But then, another gnoll witherling comes loping down the passage, the undead gnoll is heralded by an unearthly scream.

Horse-Eater, the gnoll chief (Pack Lord) has just sacrificed his son- Crumb-Biter, he was the armoured gnoll that lead the attack (with Wheezer) on the Unexpected back in session #26. He was also the only survivor.

Crumb-Biter is reborn, all praise to Yeenoghu, as a (max hit point) maw demon, and here he/it comes.




*Crumb-Biter reborn!*

Lappoy strides forward and launches his last Shatter spell into the mix, and using his Sculpt Spell to shape the blast around his comrades- he then rolls 3d8 for sixteen damage, and lots of the gnolls fail their saves.

It's a bloody mess.




*Mohag is in his element.*

Mohag's element is murder.

Krago smashes a pair of the badly wounded gnolls down.

Scrubs shoots another gnoll dead, the artillery are ideally situated at the top of the stairs and firing down into the gnolls.

Sir Glen cuts a gnoll, Sosspan hits another with a Fire Bolt, Trebbelos finishes it off with a trio of Magic Missiles.

A reckless Mohag smashes another gnoll down, but then gets clubbed by a witherling.

The maw demon rushes into melee, snarling and spitting fury, and right to Sir Glen's side; but the paladin keeps it at bay.

Mohag gets speared twice more in double-quick time.

Sho-B-Bear tears another gnoll in half.

Lappoy fires a trio of Magic Missiles into the maw demon.

Krago thumps a gnoll with his black mace.




*But there are plenty more gnolls on the way- including Horse-Eater (the Pack Lord) and his (max hit points) wives, oh and his other heavily armoured heir- Badfilth.*

Sir Glen Divine Smites the maw demon (for 19 damage, one short of his best hit).

There is whooping.

I cannot stand whooping, it's so unbecoming, particularly when being vocalised by a fifty-something year old fat bloke.

Moments later Sosspan rushes forward, and ignoring the front and centre fracas, fires yet another Shatter spell into gnoll command on its way down the corridor, and then rolls really high damage, and I fail all but one of my saves.

Massacre.

Mohag keeps raging (and reckless, and frenzied) and cuts the maw demon down, the fiend didn't even land a hit, and survived for maybe two turns. The barbarian however is still taking hits, and latterly a Crit- from a spear thrown by one of Horse-Eater's hareem.

Mohag is well beyond bloodied.

Moments later and Sho-B-Bear is gone, Sho-Rembo skips in and delivers a second level Cure Wounds to the flailing Mohag, and then with an inspiration point steps on forward and delivers a Thunderwave, and then rolls one short of max damage.

My gnolls are hurting real bad.




*Look how few of the Unexpected have even taken hits.*

The PCs are going through the gears very quickly, and expending all ordinance.

A gibbering apoplectic Horse-Eater gets close enough to start issuing orders- Rampage, and a gnoll bites Mohag. The pack lord then opens up with his longbow while ordering his warriors (and hareem) to feed on the foe.

Mohag gets shot by the gnoll chief, and its another Crit on the barbarian.

Lappoy dodges into the front line, unleashes his own Thunderwave (his last spell) which kills another two of the badly wounded gnolls, and blasts a bunch more of them away from the fracas. An inspiration point later and the High Magicker is back behind the front line.

Krago smashes down another gnoll, and the last but one witherling- en route to the command group. He's got big balls the lad.

Scrubs shoots a gnoll- a Crit, nice.

Sir Glen rushes to Krago's side and cuts a different gnoll, trying to get through to Horse-Eater.

Sosspan strides forward and unleashes the last of his Shatter spells.




*Massacre.*

Although seconds later Lappoy gets shot, there's a loan gnoll sniper up the northern passage that needs taking care of.

Trebbelos, following Lappoy's lead, rushes to the front line, lets loose with his Burning Hands, and then employs his Tempestuous Magic to swirl and fly back behind the tanks.

Even I am happy to admit that the players are really working hard to make this one stick- lots of clever play, and they're relentless, we're only around thirteen or fourteen turns into the fight here, and the rolling fracas has almost run its course. All the way through the lair, I'm going to hate doing the maths afterwards, when I discover how many gnolls and witherlings etc. these bastards have taken down.

Mohag makes it to the front line and starts hacking gnolls.

Badfilth, Horse-Eater's heir, stabs Krago real good with his spear, the dwarf ranger is suddenly way beyond bloodied.

Sho-Rembo mooches forward and summons a Moonbeam into the densest crowd of gnolls- this is going to hurt.

Horse-Eater suffers the Moonbeam's radiant burn, barks orders and then takes a few steps back from his warriors, and then a little further back after both his longbow shots are high wide and handsome.

Lappoy hits the northen gnoll sniper with a Fire Bolt and then dodges into cover, Scrubs follows suit- only the expert tags the sniper with his crossbow. The gnoll archer is now badly wounded, and has no targets.

Sir Glen cuts a gnoll.

Sosspan steps out into the corridor, spies the gnoll sniper and fires three Magic Missiles into it, it survives- on one hit point. The dragonborn wizard scurries back into cover.

The sniper moves closer to the PCs, gets a shot off at Scrubs- a miss, and then scurries back a way.

Trebbelos fires off his last spell- another trio of Magic Missiles, yet another gnoll falls, while a second is left critically wounded.

The Moonbeam sizzles another gnoll, it's down to one hit point too.

Mohag smashes yet another gnoll down.

Badfilth radiant sizzles too, but holds his ground and stabs Krago again, the ranger is down to six or seven hit points, but not for long- Sho-Rembo steps up with a Cure Wounds (and rolls max healing).

Horse-Eater Incites Rampage again- Badfilth bites Krago, and then the pack lord fires two more arrows in to the melee- Mohag gets shot once, but shrugs it off. Horse-Eater retreats rapidly.




*We're almost done here. See Horse-Eater bottom right. There's also a gnoll sniper up the northern passage, beyond Scubs.*

Lappoy steps back into the passage, spots the gnoll sniper and Fire Bolt's it dead.

Krago takes down the last three gnolls in the attack all by himself- black mace (max damage) accounts for the first, off-hand magical dagger (max damage) for the second. Then horde-breaker with his black mace again (two off max damage) and that's three.

Easy ain't it.

Pete (playing Krago) was unbearable right up until the end of the session (and then for another week or so after).

The dwarf ranger charges after Horse-Eater.

The last gnoll standing.

So, we're chasing Horse-Eater.

Sosspan fires three more Magic Missiles into Horse-Eater's rear, the pack lord is now officially bloodied.

Trebbelos hits the gnoll chief with a Ray of Frost, and now the platemail wearing bastard is even slower.

Mohag catches up with the fleeing Horse-Eater (but he's out of actions) also the barbarian is no longer raging and is exhausted.

Horse-Eater however isn't done, the pack lord- having spilled his bow during his retreat, grabs out his glaive and ducks Mohag's wild swing as he steps into his chambers. Then he turns and skewers the barbarian twice in quick succession, using his glaive's reach.

Mohag is suddenly down to three hit points.




*Horse-Eater's last stand?*

Krago gets close enough to throw his magical dagger into Horse-Eater's thigh, but the snarling gnoll is still in action.

Sir Glen steps into the doorway and cuts Horse-Eater with a Divine Smite, the gnoll pack lord is critically wounded and seemingly with nowhere to run.

I make this clear to the PCs.

But they're not looking for Horse-Eater to surrender.

Mohag swigs down a potion of healing.

Horse-Eater skewers Sir Glen with its glaive, and then rolls minimum damage, the paladin survives, and continues to prattle on about the Morning Lord.

Just for info the pack lord is on eight hit points, so... to the end.

Which should be very soon.

But here's the thing, Horse-Eater is standing in the doorway, Sir Glen is stood before the beast, Mohag behind the paladin, and the rest of the artillery are trying to spot a gap to shoot at the gnoll through. Oh, and none of them have got anything other than cantrips left.

So, remarkably, it goes all the way around to Sir Glen again.

The paladin cuts Horse-Eater down, and the victory is his, and don't we get to know about it.

That was... I don't have the words.




*So, here's the total RIP- 16 gnoll witherlings, 24 gnolls (five with max hit points, one of these in plate- Badfilth), a maw demon (max hit points) & Horse-Eater (max hit points, platemail etc.) pack lord.*

They just didn't stop for a second, nor did they need to.

[Gnolls, gnolls and more gnolls- all dead 3750 XP]

The gnolls, of course, have treasure, but more of this next time- because there's another secret to find here, and that changes everything...

You'll see.

The pot is up to £122.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 19, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #029: Discoveries.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.
*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).** 

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros, Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward 2,500gp plus. IN PROGRESS.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?

*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 43: Being the 13th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about around midday.*

We're in the ex-lair of the gnolls, and the gnolls are all dead- very dead.

The Unexpected have spent the last hour alternatively (short) resting and healing and then latterly- looting the lair and the dead gnolls, and ol' Horse-Eater has quite a lot of coin (just over 200gp, all told).

But then the Unexpected break into the gnolls storeroom, and within...

Cue angelic music, and glissando...

There's a longsword that glows when it is removed from its scabbard, a golden light- like the first rays of sunshine at dawn.

It's a magical longsword, and Sir Glen is having it, because, because... he's worth it.

So he says, and next up is the naming of the blade (and its attunement).

The holy avenger (not) is christened... wait for it.

It took over twenty minutes to come up with this name.

Dawnkicker!

I know. Genius.

Evoking the Morning Lord, while at the same time espousing toughness.

Twenty minutes well spent.

But that's not all...

You see, the thing is- Dawnkicker is a cursed blade, it's magical but in detrimental way, the wielder is both -1 to hit and damage with the weapon. And I'm writing this here because as soon as Sir Glen attuned the blade it popped up in his FGU action tab, and...

The weapon's to hit and damage statistics were worse than the plain old longsword that Sir Glen has been wielding thus far.

So, Sir Glen tries the blade out- having attuned it, and discovers for some reason that the blade is not to his liking, and the DM makes the paladin make an insight check- '21', adjusted, of course.

Sir Glen realises that the blade is cursed, but he is compelled to use the weapon- that's part of the curse.

Sir Glen needs the curse removing, alas none of his companions can help him with this conundrum, he's going to have to wield the sword until he gets back to the Church of the Morning Lord, back in the Keep. The High Priest there should be able to help him out.

So, that made me laugh, although I would have preferred, of course, for Sir Glen to have not noticed the discrepancy.

But the title of this one is discoveries (plural), and so there's more...

There's a well hidden door exiting Horse-Eater's lair, and beyond it an ancient corridor, and only a few feet into the passageway lies the skeleton of... well, whoever it is/was.




*What have we here?*

The body is searched, naturally, and there are a dozen very nice looking small emeralds- and they're valuable, so- lots of money. A Detect Magic also reveals that the skeleton's boots are magical too, they're a pair of Boots of Elvenkind.

Krago snaffles them.

So, something for everyone there.

Then, well... there's the newly discovered secret passageway to explore, the Unexpected are keen to see where it goes.

The grubby corridor leads, via another door- concealed on the other side, into- a well stocked storeroom, and with a lit passage beyond. The Unexpected are in one of the other caverns in the ravine, and this place is clearly inhabited- and by creatures that need lights, maybe.




*The Unexpected are intrigued.*

The sneaky folk take a look around, only... they're not that sneaky, and they're not alone in here.

Suddenly...




*It's rubbery to see you. Ooze yer friend?*

Sho-Rembo is slammed, rather than Engulfed, by a wall of rubbery stinging viscous material- the halfling only survives being sucked inside the gelatinous cube with an inspiration point to roll her Dex save again (and a '20').

There is screaming.

“Gelatinous cube!” Just about covers it.

Panic ensues.

Sho-Rembo instantly wildshapes into Sho-B-Bear, she's not getting engulfed by that thing, if the giant ooze had even a modicum of intelligence, right now, it'd be thinking- I picked the wrong guys.

Sho-B claws at the cube, and the first one is a Crit (and for the most damage the halfling druid has ever rolled), the follow up bite is also a hit, and just short of max damage. The ooze doesn't taste good but... it's going down, Sho-B's going to eat it all the same.

Keep in mind this thing however has max hits points- that's 120, my initiative is however -2 on the adjusted roll.

Ho-hum.

Scrubs dashes into the storeroom and then shoots the cube, Lappoy blasts the thing with three Scorching Rays, all hits- all high damage, and the first one another Crit.

Krago thumps the ooze with his black mace and then stabs it with his magical dagger, and my poor ol' jelly has taken just short of ninety damage in... well, maybe half-a-turn.

Sosspan hits the thing with a Fire Bolt, Mohag (not raging- surprise) savages it with his greataxe, and then spends an inspiration point to do the same again.

Trebbelos steps in and hits the giant ooze with another Fire Bolt, and then spends an inspiration point to do that again- and another Crit.




*And that's Trebbelos' new 'Best Kill'.*

The bastards.

Sir Glen, initiative '1', didn't even get a go.

Still, he beat my bloody cube with his initiative roll.

It's not been the paladin's session so far...

Well, that was less than twelve seconds of hot fun.

[Gelatinous cube 450 XP]

The Unexpected hold station for a short while, all eyes on the ten foot wide lit passageway exiting the storeroom to the north, but... nothing comes running. Sir Glen and Krago stand guard here, while the rest of the Unexpected see what's to be found, which right off is a bunch of coin that is spilling out of the rapidly decaying ooze monster.

But that's not all there is inside the ooze, what looks at first to be a bone turns out to be (best guess atm) a wand.

Some folk are very excited.

The rest of the storeroom holds supplies- food and victuals, mostly dried goods- but there's plenty of it here. Where are the Unexpected? Who lives here?

The PCs (and players) are keen to find out.

Krago leads them on, sneaky like, note Sho-B-Bear is staying around for a while.

Around the corner and a set of double doors are located, and they're bolted shut from this side, and that's the outside- that's odd, maybe.

Scrubs, with help from Sir Glen, gets the double doors open- steps lead down into... a crypt? Certainly there's a breached tomb down there.

Note, Krago discovers there are more lit corridors ahead- lots of them, seemingly, and he can hear something or someone moving about, whistling- perhaps, it's coming from one of the northern passages.




*A swift discussion follows.*

The decision- check out the crypt before moving on.

Krago creeps down the stairs, his new magical elven booties are simply marvellous.

There are no lights in the crypt, obviously, and there are ten sarcophagi down here, although one of them has been smashed open.

All of the crypts have runes carved into their lids, and... the last of the Unexpected to try reading them comes good. Trebbelos understands the infernal tongue, well- he would do being a tiefling.

“It says- 'High Priest Gark Badblott, may he serve the Blood Lord as faithfully in undeath.'”

Cautiously the tiefling sorcerer scurries about and reads the inscriptions on all of the tombs, save for the name and rank, the epitaphs are similar.

Lappoy lets his comrades know- the Blood Lord is, of course, Orcus.

Sir Glen gets ansty, a short discussion follows- the topic, whether or not to open the crypts, and even the paladin is itching to get into them- worshippers of Orcus, the undead; let me at 'em is the refrain.

Therefore the doors of the crypt are pulled too, with Scrubs and Trebbelos at the top of the stirs, watching out, while the rest of the gang get situated in the crypt.

Note the already opened sarcophagi is checked over, an inamate robbed skeleton of a human (probably) lies within, nothing else is found.




*Mohag (still exhaustion level one) and Krago are doing the lifting and shifting, Sir Glen is ready to attack (with his new magical longsword) while Sho-Rembo and the artillery watch on. It's a planned operation.*

And five more of the tombs are opened in less than the same number of minutes, one of them proved slightly difficult, and made a bit of a noise, but... nothing comes calling.

But now the doubts are starting to creep in, Sir Glen is beginning to wonder whether tomb robbing is the right thing to be doing.

Lappoy however is definitely of the opinion- we've started it and so we'll finish it, and so directs Krago and Mohag to continue.

Sir Glen is mid protest when the sixth sarcophagi is opened and a deathly pale humanoid (undead) creature dressed in robes, but with chain mail beneath, leaps out and attempts to stab and grab at Sir Glen, the paladin somehow manages to avoid both attacks (damn!).




*And even though this is exactly the situation the PCs have been waiting for, all of them are surprised.*

Lappoy and Sir Glen, both at the same time, call out- “Wight!”

The paladin has more to say, but its just the usual gibberish about the Morning Lord etc.

And then more or less all of the PCs roll high for initiative, and it sucks to be my guy. The wight has, of course, got max hit points.

However, the wight isn't done yet- the foul undead in a hissed whisper utters an infernal prayer, the creature's voice rising to fervour every now and then- in the other sarcophagi in the crypt sinew and bone stitch together, the rest of the ex-followers of Orcus are coming to join the fight.

A robed skeleton from one of the already opened sarcophagi springs up and claws at Lappoy, remarkably it too fails to connect.

My dice, and all of these attack rolls are with advantage, of course.

Krago fires up his Hunter's Mark and thumps and stabs the wight with his magical weapons, that hurt.

Another previously interred skeleton rises up and surprises Sosspan by stabbing the dragonborn wizard in the back. And then another rises and stabs Lappoy in the back too, the High Magicker is hurting, and then a third skeleton- and its Lappoy again who suffers. The high elf wizard is quickly down to just seven hit points.

Scrubs and Trebbelos come rushing down the stairs, but they both have to double move to get to the fight. Scrubs uses his inspiration point to shoot one of the skeletons attacking his boss (Lappoy).

Note, Scrubs has always been Lappoy's man, the High Magicker pays him a little extra on the side, this since the Unexpected got unionised a while back.

The wight tries targeting an easier enemy- Mohag, and I roll a '1' and a '2' for my attacks.

BIG LOUD SWEAR WORD.

The players (my friends) take a brief moment to laugh in my (VIRTUAL) face.

The brief moment continues until the end of the session.

Lappoy, in the meantime, disengages and dashes up the stair, snaking past Sho-B-Bear, and to (relative) safety. He hopes.

Sosspan unleashes a second level Thunderwave, with Lappoy's sudden departure the dragonborn wizard was left facing four freshly risen skeletons. One of the undead is destroyed completely, two of them are left barely able to stand.

Note, that was Sosspan's last spell, Trebbelos and Lappoy are also out of magic, save for cantrips.




*It's quite tense.*

Trebbelos uses an inspiration point to disengage, and he too retreats back to the stairs.

Sir Glen uses his inspiration point to fire up his Sacred Weapon, and then stabs the wight- and does not-bad damage considering.

Sir Glen has quite a lot to say about the Morning Lord, but even his friends are telling him to 'shut up' now.

Another skeleton rises up and fails to stab a startled Trebbelos.

Mohag is raging and reckless, he's also rolling a '1' and a '2' with advantage for his attack, so nothing there.

The lid of one of the sealed sarcophagi at the far end of the crypt is suddenly dragged aside, and another robed skeleton climbs out of the container.

Sho-B-Bear mostly flails at the wight for very little (three) damage.

Mohag gets stabbed in the back by a skeleton.

Krago flails wildly, missing with three attacks.

Mohag gets stabbed again.

Trebbelos Shocking Grasps the skeleton that surprised him, and then dodges away- and back up the stairs, it's getting busy in the crypt.

Scrubs follows suit.

The wight keeps on fighting, but my highest attack roll (the first two both with advantage) so far has been a '6', with bonuses that's an '11'.

WTF?

Lappoy rushes out- Fire Bolts a skeleton almost dead, and then rushes back into hiding.

Another one of the formerly sealed sarcophagi disgorges a skeleton.

Sosspan dodges out- Fire Bolt- miss, and then dodges back up the stairs.

Sir Glen fails to stab the wight.

It's getting tense.

Sho-B-Bear gets clawed by a skeleton.

Mohag to the rescue, the barbarian enters his frenzy and then recklessly connects with the wight twice more, his greataxe tearing chunks out of the undead, and the second one's a Crit.

Note the wight is resisting this damage but Mohag rolled very high for both hits.

Mohag gets cut again.




*There's still only one undead that has fallen, although... lots of the others are only just hanging on.*

Krago, the tough little bastard, smashes a skeleton down with his black mace- this after also badly wounding the wight. He tries again with an inspiration point, but... fails to connect.

Another skeleton tears into Mohag.

Trebbelos Fire Bolts a skeleton to smithereens.

The wight fails to land a hit again, but hey- I rolled a '9' this time, and another '6', yay my naughty word electronic dice.

Lappoy swigs down a potion of healing, and then heads up to watch the way at the top of the stair, remarkably there's still nothing coming.

I (Mr DM, sir) am rolling a 1d10 every turn of 'loud' combat- 1-3, and here come more bad guys, but nothing so far.

Sho-B-Bear gets clawed some more.

Sosspan- dodges in, misses with a Fire Bolt, and then dodges back out of the crypt again.

Sir Glen stabs the wight dead.

You should have heard it.

Dave is cheering like he's just won the bloody world cup, and there's a lot of... 'in yer face', in there. It seems Sir Glen was of the opinion that he had something to prove- and he's just proved it.

The fight, however, isn't done.

Yet.

Another sealed sarcophagi explodes, as yet another robed skeletons surges feet first out of the retainer, and straight into the rear of Sho-B-Bear, clawing the bear as it lands.

Mohag smashes down a skeleton.

It's over... except for the end.

Yet another skeleton emerges and claws at the great ursine, Sho-B-Bear is beyond bloodied.

And then she gets clawed again.

Sho-B swats and bites at the four undead crowding her, and slightly wounds one.

Krago rushes over to help, the barbarian smashes the first skeleton he gets to down with a Crit, and then thumps another nearly off its feet.

Normal service has resumed.

Trebbelos' Fire Bolt injures but fails to kill another of the skeletons on Sho-B, although moments later Scrubs shatters its skull with a well-aimed crossbow bolt.

There are just three skeletons left in the fight.



*Fun while it lasted.*

Sosspan hits with a Fire Bolt! The skeleton survives the ordeal but Sir Glen finishes it off a second later.

Yet more news of the Morning Lord follows, and the ridiculous fellow is starting to believe that 'Dawnkicker' is the blade for him.

One of the two remaining skeletons Crit claws Sho-B-Bear back to Sho-Rembo.

Mohag rushes over and smashes the skeleton down, and then with his back-swing leaves the last skeleton tottering on just one hit point. However, the unforgiving undead rights itself and then claws the barbarian right back.

Sho-Rembo also orientates herself, and then conjures her Shillelagh and strides forward and smushes the last skeleton dead, with a Crit and for 32 damage (skeletons are vulnerable to bludgeoning, of course).

That was Sho-Rembo's NEW BEST HIT.

The Unexpected however are blowing hard, and out of most everything- spells, inspiration points, powers etc.

[Wight and skeletons in the crypt 1150 XP]

Therefore, the PCs have seen enough, for now, and while they'd like to go on this seems a good point to attempt to get the hell out of dodge without letting on that they have been here. It's clear that the crypt here hasn't been visited for a considerable while, hence the door being barred from the outside, and almost rusted shut.

The Unexpected, after a short chat, and with Lappoy still watching from the door, figure out that they should retreat out of this place, head back through the gnoll lair, and then head back to their guarded camp over in the old orc lair. Their new cavern home.

Lappoy however is for moving the PCs camp into the newly emptied gnoll chambers, so that they can keep an eye on the door to whatever this place is...

It's not a bad scheme.

But here's the thing, Krago gottsa get paid. The dwarf ranger, while the chatter is going on, heads around the various sarcophagi in the crypt, looking for treasure. The dwarf discovers that the sarcophagi that the wight got out of is different than all of the others, shallower, or else...

It has a hidden chamber within, a false bottom. Remarkably the dwarf is on the button, and just to reiterate, he was the only one that was looking (good roll).

The hidden compartment contains a beautifully adorned shortsword, a scroll (later identified as Protection from Undead, that's the second one of these the Unexpected have found) and a rather fancy looking silver helmet.

A little later all three recovered items detect as magical.

Krago does a little dance, as do several of his companions. However, back to the here and now... time to get out.

Therefore the Unexpected tidy up the crypt, a little, and then with Krago and Sho-Rembo watching the way, creep all the way back into the storeroom with the secret door.

Once there they very quickly clear up any evidence, as best they can, of them ever having been there. To be honest, the confrontation with the cube here only lasted ten seconds, admittedly the intervention of Sho-B-Bear made a mess of a few barrels and crates, but... these are shuffled to the rear of the goods.

Krago and Sho-Rembo are also doing the best they can to hide any obvious signs of the Unexpected's passing.

They're a lot more organised these days, although again- the above was mostly all Lappoy's idea/s.

Then out, and back into the gnoll lair.

And Lappoy's previous plan re moving the camp here, has been discussed and unanimously passed.

The Unexpected, bordering on the brazen, head back out of the gnoll cavern, march across the ravine- waving as they approach their comrades back in the orc cavern.

They don't however stay long, the entire company then de-camps over to the gnoll's former lair.

So, random encounters- well, I'm rolling- but the well is dry, and besides, what am I going to throw at these ornery bastards, particularly when they have an entourage.

Besides, I have some plans that I'm working on.

But that's all we had time for in this one.

The pot is up to £126.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Mar 3, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #030 Trials & Tribulations.

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros, Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward 2,500gp plus. IN PROGRESS.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 44: Being the 14th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, around two in the morning, that's early.*




*The PCs new home from home is now the former gnoll's lair, and everyone is moved in now.*

Although, that happened some time ago, let us therefore briefly catch up with events...

The Unexpected spend a little time telling Darvon, the aged priest of Oghma- and the gatherer of their tales, all about their slaughter of the gnolls, and... their venture into the newly discovered lair. The storeroom with the gelatinous cube, and the crypt full of dead priests of Orcus- latterly returned as a wight, and a clutch of skeletons.

But here's the thing- Darvon is overjoyed.

“You found it! You found it!” And so the story to be told is Darvon's, and here it is.

Many years ago Darvon was working at a temple of Oghma as a researcher, and there- in books obscure and arcane he found a tale about a secret temple dedicated to the Master of the Undead, this foul place was situated, the old tome said, in this region, and-

“in a defile favoured by many humanoid tribes, a valley pointing towards an ancient burial ground known as the Pit of Demise...”

So, Darvon wants in- this is his life's work unfolding, the temple of Orcus must be destroyed, and the old priest wants, even if it is his final act- to be involved in the fight.

The Unexpected, except for Sir Glen- he says 'yes' to the old priest's request immediately, are less than keen to grant Darvon's (maybe) last wish.

Note, Darvon is a shuffling old man, guided in his steps by his two wordless acolytes- he's slow is the PCs main complaint, but... the outright 'no' from the other members of the Unexpected eventually softens into a 'maybe'.

So, then there's all the magic stuff that the Unexpected found in and around the crypt, and in particular- a wand (in the gelatinous cube), a helmet and a shortsword (the latter two were found in the Orcus-flavoured crypt).

The issue is... the Unexpected (Sir Glen) has already got burned once (with Dawnkicker, his new -1 longsword, still makes me laugh). Are any of these three items similarly cursed?

There follows a nearly thirty minute debate/squabble (call it what you will) in which various players express their opinions, although none of them actually come up with anything akin to a solution to the problem.

The thing is, as made clear by Google (and the DM), neither an Identify spell nor a Detect Magic will reveal that an item is cursed. Thank heavens the PCs had their phones/tablets with them, and that the wi-fi in the Caves of Chaos is so good.

We move on, and the magic items are distributed, and attuned where need be. Sosspan has got himself a Wand of Enemy Detection, Trebbelos a Helm of Underwater Action, and Mohag is now armed with a +2 Shortsword, the barbarian is also going more defensive, he adds a shield to his equipment.

Note, the Unexpected also get in an extended rest here, they're taking things real easy.

Then, well... more resting, the Dark Squad finished their last adventuring day early, and so they're going to nestle in and spend the rest of the night in the ex-gnoll cavern, waiting for tomorrow to come.

But that, of course, doesn't happen, because...

*Day 44: Being the 14th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, around two in the morning, that's early.*

And the bugbears in the ravine have done a deal with the inhabitant of the only other unexplored cave on the PCs map. The inhabitant of this other cave is a minotaur, a max hit point, magic weapon wielding, armoured minotaur.

His name is Korgan the Terror!

As for the bugbears, well... the entire tribe is taking part in this attack- that's 15 normal bugbears (high hit points remember), plus five tough warriors & the chief's consort (all max hit points) and the bugbear chief- Gurpz (also max HP, of course).

Here they come...




*But the first anyone knows about it is when one of the guards, Jimmy Riddle in this instance, looks up from his ham sandwich just in time to see Korgan the Terror rushing straight for him.*

Korgan is a very nasty looking minotaur.

Young Jimmy R. dies screaming, but briefly, Korgan's charge attack is a Crit, the minotaur rushes on.

But here's the thing Korgan's initiative is sky high, and so the next guard along the passage, Patsy Poundcake, also starts screaming- but here comes Korgan again.




*Seconds later and poor Patsy is also gored to death, Korgan bellows and snorts for a moment, and then charges on- further into the lair.*

Note, at this point the screaming has been taken up, and more folk are grabbing their weapons or else coming awake.

More remarkably Sir Glen is already awake, and armoured, and on patrol- talking to the men, and so the paladin also takes up the call, and of course rushes to intercept the monstrous lair invader.




*Kargon the Terror just keeps on charging, although he ran out of movement just short of the next guard in line to be crushed, and that's Sir Glen just to the right of the ferocious minotaur.*

Sir Glen is, of course, the first into action- and he's in super-heroic mode (more Morning Lord babble & with his Sacred Weapon up and running).

And so... Sir Glen rolls a '2', still, one better than his usual.

Note the PCs, atm, think that the minotaur is unaccompanied, when actually the bugbear chief and his tough guys are creeping their way into the lair.

Lappoy fires four Magic Missiles into the roaring Terror, that's Mr. Terror to you, High Magickist.

Sho-Rembo becomes Sho-B-Bear, and then waddles into the fight and attempts to savage the horned bastard, the ursine is wide of the mark.

Note, Kargon is quickly surrounded, but there's a lot of rolling to hit and missing going on so far.

Sir Glen keeps on screaming stuff about the Morning Lord and keeps on missing.

At last, one of the guards shoots the minotaur, and then a second- and this one's a Crit.

Trebbelos starts screaming blue murder and also lets loose four Magic Missiles. Lappoy, seconds later, fires another three into the brute, and Kargon is left stomping and snuffling, and bloodied.

Note the wizard artillery are mostly at long range, firing down the corridor at the raging minotaur.




*Kargon is surrounded, note the bugbear chief and warriors are creeping closer, they're just at the top of the stairs to the south, and have not been spotted.*

At which point however Old Gurpz, the bugbear chief, orders his warriors to attack, the first rushes down the stairs and flings a javelin into Sho-B-Bear's hefty rear, the great bear yowls in pain. The second javelin hit leaves Sho-B bloodied and beyond.

Then Kargon spears Corporal Grubbins and gores Sho-B, leaving both of the good guys on one hit point each.

Sho-B sticks with it, and claws and bites at Kargon- both hits, and the minotaur is left staggering and honking in anger, trying to get out of the spot that he's in.

But then Old Gurpz arrives and smashes Sho-B, and Sho-Rambo- almost, right down. The great ursine is gone and the halfling druid is left on just eight hit points, that was a big hit.

Chief Gurpz's second morningstar attack caves Corporal Grubbins head-in, and he's dead.

Sir Glen bravely (you decide) steps into the passage- between Kargon and the exit, and very specifically between Kargon and Old Gurpz. The paladin swings and misses, seconds later another javelin sails out of the dark and thunks into his back, the paladin is bloodied in an instant.

One of the guards cuts Kargon, the minotaur is now critically wounded.




*Between a rock and a hard place, is Sir Glen's AC (21 or 22) going to keep him safe from harm?*

Well, a second later and Krago gets to the fight, and to his namesake (sorta) Kargon, and wrecks the minotaur's world- with a Crit, and with his Hunter's Quarry, and his magical black mace for something like 30+ damage.

Kargon is down.

[Kargon the Terror, the minotaur is dead 700 XP]

And with an inspiration point Krago pumps a Cure Wounds into Sir Glen, the Unexpected are suddenly back in business.

Lappoy catches up with the action and fires a Shatter spell into the five tough bugbears, now spotted, creeping down the stairs.

Moments later a raging Mohag dashes into the goblin invaders and begins stabbing with his new +2 magical shortsword, Old Gurpz takes two good hits.

One of the wordless acolytes of Oghma gets to the badly wounded Sho-Rembo and delivers a Cure Wounds and a smile.

Sosspan's Shatter spell is much more impressive, and the five tough-guy bugbears are starting to look weary, and wary, already.

Sho-Rembo launches a Faerie Fire up the corridor, making many of the enemies glow, and then scurries for cover.

Old Gurpz and his fellows get to work with their morningstars, Mohag takes several hits but doesn't even blink, not even when he gets Critted.

Sir Glen, at last, hits Old Gurpz, just for info he had Scrubs' Helpful on him (advantage to attack), his Sacred Weapon (+4 to hit), a Bless spell running +1d4 to hit, and with a Divine Smite he delivers nearly '10' damage.

Old Gurpz barely notices.

Krago's magical black mace brains the first of the bugbear toughs- dead, the snarling dwarf ranger pushes on into the scrum and stabs Old Gurpz with his magic dagger.

Trebbelos drops a third Shatter spell into the tough bugbears (& Old Gurpz), and now they're all just about sunk. Slightly contentious this one as the tiefling sorcerer also catches Mohag in the blast, but using a Sorcery Point and his Careful Spell he's able to reduce the damage taken by the barbarian. That said, Mohag is now bloodied.

Lappoy goes one better with his Shatter spell, using his Sculpt Spell ability to avoid harming the barbarian at all, two of the tough bugbears collapse- dead. The others are now very keen to get away...




*Old Gurpz and the tough guy bugbears have been burned, or else, thundered.*

Mohag, now in a Frenzy, cuts another of the tough bugbear's down.

Sosspan fires three Magic Missiles into chief Gurpz.

At which point however the other fifteen or so members of the bugbear tribe come lurching down the stairs lead by Gurpz consort, Grim-Grim, and they're straight into the action.

Mohag keeps taking hits.

Sho-Rembo has seen enough, the halfling fills the corridor up the stairs and beyond with Spike Growth, this is going to hurt.

Alas the first creature to put the Spike Growth to the test is chief Gurpz, after disengaging the wily (he thinks) bugbear heads back to the mass of his tribe, he doesn't notice the change to the steps, and... gets cut to shreds. He doesn't make it to the tribe, and his consort, Grim-Grim watches him die.

“Good riddance, you old fool!”

It brings a tear to the eye.

But some of the bugbears in the corridor have seen the change to the terrain, and are therefore much less keen to press on...




*The rest of the bugbears are bickering, they don't want to head down the stairs- they look dangerous, and some of them don't want to head out (back the way they came) and for the same reason. Note the circle is the Spike Growth area, obviously.*

However, the less observant bugbears press forward- and get slightly shredded, soon after Mohag is taking more hits, the barbarian is now critically wounded.

“Get 'EM! Are you BUGBEARS or just big goblinz?”

Grim-Grim is trying to take charge of the situation, and she does so by throwing a javelin into Mohag, and with a Crit, the barbarian is down to five hit points.

Mohag stops another javelin, with his chest.

He's on one hit point.

And then another, and this one's a Crit too.

The barbarian sprawls, he's down.

Sir Glen cuts a bugbear (thanks to all the usual buffs and bonuses) but doesn't cut it down.

Krago however does smash another bugbear down.

Trebbelos fires yet another Shatter spell into the mix, but this time into the crowd of bugbears prevaricating within the Spike Growth spell at the top of the stairs. A moment later and Sosspan follows suit.

Lappoy meantime fires three more Magic Missiles into the nearest bugbear, the casters are getting through their spell slots very quickly- its a duck shoot.




*Mohag's passed two Death Saves so far, none of the PCs have had a chance to get to him with a heal.*

Sho-Rembo does however get to Sir Glen, who is also about to drop, the druid heals the paladin.

Krago gets smashed by a flailing bugbear tough's wild morningstar swing.

But the call is, back at the top of the stair, for the bugbear tribe to retreat, Grim-Grim has seen enough- time to flee the encounter.

Sir Glen (again, with all of his bonuses) cuts a bugbear down.

Krago smashes down the last of the tough bugbear warriors that accompanied the chief.

[Bugbear Chief Old Gurpz and his elite warriors are all deceased 1700 XP]

There are only two bugbears left in the fight, the rest have fled, or are in the process of doing so.




*Grim-Grim leads the remainder of the tribe to safety, attacking the Unexpected has proven to be a spectacularly bad idea.*

Trebbelos lets loose another trio of Magic Missiles, and another bugbear falls.

Lappoy follows suit, and now the last bugbear left standing in the bloody staired passage is badly wounded, and looking to flee.

Sosspan hits it with another trio of Magic Missiles and the big goblin is struggling to stand.

It attempts to flee, only to be stabbed in the side by Sir Glen, shot in the back by Scrubs and then ripped apart by Sho-Rembo's Spike Growth- it's no way to die.

Sho-Rembo cancels her Spike Growth spell instantly and then rushes to Mohag, who has in fact stabilised- he passed three Death Saves in a row, the halfling druid fires a Cure Wounds into the barbarian.

Sir Glen pumps all of his Lay on Hands into the barbarian too, and then races off after the bugbears, they're getting away.

Cue more Dawnkicker waving and the usual mumbo-jumbo about the Morning Lord.

This kind of thing wouldn't be so bad if he actually brought a bit of fun to it-

“The Morning Lord will have you for breakfast!”

That kind of thing, although... actually, I can't think of anything else vaguely funny.

Sir Glen says stuff like-

“For the Morning Lord, onwards!”

It needs a bit more zip, pep- call it what you will.

Then...

It quickly becomes a foot race, the bugbears fleeing, the Unexpected in hot pursuit.

The deal is the Unexpected are not doing half-a-job, they're going to kick the bugbear's arses while they've got them on the run.

The first of the chasers to emerge into the moonlit ravine is Scrubs (with his Dash option), he fires off a crossbow bolt but at this range, and in this light...




*That's all of the bugbears that are left, just eight of them, and keep in mind twenty two went in with a minotaur, and lots of them with max hit points. It took just thirteen turns to get to here, and for the first three or four of them 90% of the PCs weren't even awake.*

Sho-Rembo becomes Sho-B-Bear (again) and she too takes up the charge.




*The 2 AM moonlit dash across the ravine continues, Scrubs is on target with his next crossbow bolt- a straggling and badly wounded bugbear gets shot in the back, and dies.*

And moments later, as the chase continues, the expert sidekick shoots another bugbear- its critically wounded, but it survives, just... for now.

Because Sho-B-Bear is catching up with 'em.

And then... the ursine bridges the gap, but Sho-B is out of actions and so Grim-Grim, effectively the new chief of the gang, turns to defend her subjects, but fails to land a hit with her morningstar.




*Sho-B catches up with the bugbears.*

But the other bugbears join the attack, and the second hit is a Crit, and suddenly Sho-B is mewling like a bairn, and on just one hit point.

Then, when the another bugbear turns and attacks, and Crits... well, Sho-Rembo is down and dying.

That was enough damage to end her Sho-B wildshape, and reduce the druid below zero hit points.

The bugbears under Grim-Grim's instruction rally, all of them turn to face the rest of the quickly approaching Unexpected.

Trebbelos blasts the nearest with a trio of Magic Missiles, the tiefling sorcerer is still some way behind in the chase.

Lappoy gets a little closer and fires his last trio of Magic Missiles into Grim-Grim, and the new bugbear chief is now critically wounded.

Then Sosspan double moves, and spends the last inspiration point any of the PCs have, to send a Shatter spell into the thickest part of the bugbear pack, and three of the four creatures caught in the blast (including Grim-Grim) are destroyed in an instant.

Panic ensues.




*There are only four bugbears left.*

Scrubs dashes to the fallen Sho-Rembo and glugs a healing potion down her, the halfling druid staggers to her feet, helped by Scrubs, and then spying bugbears in the vicinity dashes out a Thunderwave of her own, and yet another bugbear dies.

There are just three of the brutes left, Sir Glen in a mad dash (and then out of actions) positions himself between a pair of the great ugly goblins and draws their ire.

“Thou art scurvy knaves, and have bad posture!”

That's better, he's learning.

Two of the three remaining bugbear's flee, neither aiming for the lair, just for off the map- anywhere, as long as they survive.

The last bugbear, wondering what to do next gets blasted by three more Magic Missiles, courtesy of Trebbelos again, and then hit by a Fire Bolt (Lappoy). The foolish big goblin tries to fight its way out of the situation, not a smart move.

Sosspan hits it with more Magic Missiles, and then a still wobbly Sho-Rembo steps in and brains it with her Shillelagh.

Dead.

That just leaves two bugbears fleeing, the first out-runs Mohag and Sir Glen, and races off, up the ravine and into the woods, it's gone.

The second, that's odd- it dives into a densely vegetated area and... there's another cave in here...

The bugbear disappears within.

[Grim-Grim and the rest of the bugbear tribe 2800 XP]




*M= yet another unexplored cave?*

But that's all we had time for in this one, except to say that Scrubs now has enough XP (after an extended rest) to become a level 4 expert sidekick.

The pot is up to £130.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Mar 4, 2022)

I dunno, a minotaur rushes into the lair and the first thing it does is go for a Jimmy. What sort of game are you running?


----------



## Goonalan (Mar 10, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #030 SUPPLEMENTARY: Stats Attack!

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**

Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros, Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward 2,500gp plus. IN PROGRESS.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).*

There are no pictures in this one...

*Day 44: Being the 14th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, around two in the morning, that's early.*

Yeah, yeah. But not that, not now...

Stats, I don't know why I do this, oh yes I do- it's because there's a Stat Counter thing on my Fantasy Grounds Unity, and I'm mesmerised by this stuff.

Here follows an Unexpected stat attack, we've now played thirty (mostly short= 2 to 2.5 hour) sessions. Here's the results, stats wise.

Oh, and I've only included N/PCs that have made 50+ attacks.

Note, there's only one NPC left alive- Scrubs, he has made 50+ attacks, so- he's in the mix.

So, the stat counter on FGU says-

Note = in brackets (number after 20 sessions).

*MOST SUCCESSFUL TO HIT ROLLS:*
133 Mohag (74)
132 Krago (62)
80 Lappoy (63)
66 Sir Glen (37)
60 Sho-Rembo (32)
50 Trebbelos (30)
45 Sosspan (29)
37 Scrubs (NA).

*MOST CRITS:*
12 Mohag (7)
10 Krago (4)
9 Lappoy (7)
6 Sir Glen (5) & Trebbelos (3)
5 Sho-Rembo (3)
2 Scrubs & Sosspan (1)

*MOST MISSED TO HIT ROLLS:*
75 Krago (30)
54 Mohag (32)
48 Sir Glen (32)
45 Sosspan (29)
44 Sho-Rembo (29)
42 Scrubs (NA)
37 Lappoy (30)
36 Trebbelos (30)

*MOST FUMBLES:*
13 Krago (7)
7 Sir Glen (4)
6 Trebbelos (3)
4 Scrubs (NA), Sho-Rembo (4) & Sosspan (4)
2 Mohag (1)
1 Lappoy (1)

*TOTAL DAMAGE DEALT:*
1646 Lappoy (871)
1484 Mohag (858)
1393 Sosspan (556)
1297 Sho-Rembo (457)
1218 Krago (497)
1127 Trebbelos (418)
502 Sir Glen (269)
262 Scrubs (NA)

*HIGHEST DAMAGE WITH A SINGLE HIT:*
32 Krago (20) & Sho-Rembo (20)
22 Mohag (22)
21 Lappoy (17) & Sosspan (17)
20 Sir Glen (20) & Trebbelos (20)
16 Scrubs (NA)

*TOTAL KILLS:*
86 Lappoy (59)
70 Mohag (42)
54 Krago (25)
48 Sosspan (23)
45 Sho-Rembo (22)
37 Trebbelos (21)
24 Sir Glen (13)
16 Scrubs (NA)

*TOTAL HEALING GIVEN:*
307 Sho-Rembo (163)
162 Sir Glen (112)
121 Krago (61)
56 Mohag (31)
45 Lappoy (19)
33 Sosspan (26)
32 Trebbelos (14)
24 Scrubs (NA)

*TOTAL HEALING RECEIVED:*
249 Krago (128)
187 Mohag (68)
97 Sir Glen (74)
51 Lappoy (31)
37 Trebbelos (14)
35 Sho-Rembo (8)
34 Sosspan (27)
25 Scrubs (NA)

*TOTAL DAMAGE TAKEN:*
410 Mohag (177)
401 Krago (203)
333 Sho-Rembo (124)
200 Sir Glen (152)
104 Lappoy (66)
87 Sosspan (59)
85 Scrubs (NA)
69 Trebbelos (62)

*MOST TIMES KO'ED:*
6 Mohag (2) & Sho-Rembo (1)
4 Krago (1), Lappoy (4) & Sir Glen (4)
3 Sosspan (3)
2 Trebbelos (2)
0 Scrubs (0)

*TOTAL SPELLS HIT:*
72 Lappoy (26)
57 Sosspan (17)
51 Sho-Rembo (21)
46 Trebbelos (15)
1 Sir Glen (1)

*TOTAL SPELLS MISSED:*
62 Sho-Rembo (28)
35 Sosspan (11)
33 Trebbelos (13)
22 Lappoy (14)
1 Sir Glen (1)

*MOST SAVES PASSED:*
3 Krago (3), Scrubs (NA) & Sir Glen (3)
2 Lappoy (2) & Sho-Rembo (1)
1 Sosspan (1) & Trebbelos (1)
0 Mohag (0)

*MOST SAVES FAILED:*
2 Lappoy (2) & Mohag (2)
1 Krago (1), Scrubs (NA), Sho-Rembo (0), Sir Glen (1) & Sosspan (1)
0 Trebbelos (0)

And finally, all of the PCs, and NPCs*, best kills- by CR and Monster.

*Not just the PCs & NPCs with 50+ Attacks, all of them.

*BEST KILL:

CR 0.125*
Afton Barr (Giant Rat).
Estra Zo, Tassit & The Mystical One (Kobold).

*CR 0.25*
Farned of the Leaf Lord (Kobold Chief's Guard).
Tribbits (Wolf).

*CR 0.5*
Corbis (Torgo the Eye Gouger, Kobold Boss).
Yor (Hobgoblin).

*CR 1*
Lappoy (Tonka, Kobold Chief).

*CR 2*
Scrubs (Nik Nik, Orc Chief).
Sosspan (Nok Nok, Orc Chief).
Trebbelos (Gelatinous Cube).

*CR 3*
Krago (Korgan the Terror, Minotaur).
Mohag (Owlbear).
Sho-Rembo (Grelzenod, Hobgoblin Chief).
Sir Glen (Wight).

Still loving it.

Just to note we've not played a game for at least two (nearly three) weeks- half-term holidays and other real life interference. We play again (probably twice) tomorrow, back on it.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2022)

*The Unexpected in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #031 Unexpected Allies (sorta).

PCs (in alphabetical order)
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.

*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM).
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**


Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.   
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros, Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward 2,500gp plus. IN PROGRESS.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 44: Being the 14th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about ninety seconds after the last session started.*

Note, we've just had a two-and-a-half week break in play, real life (and holidays, and work, and a wedding, etc.) got in the way. The first thing we did before getting back to it was read through the last couple of sessions in full. Don't get old- we had collectively forgotten almost everything (significant).

Further note, the two-and-a-half week break described above happened about a month or so ago, we've got issues- but I'll get to them in a bit- not this session/write-up.

So, we're back...

The Unexpected are out of breath, out of spells, but... and this is the clincher, they're pissed.

But first thing's first, it's two in the morning, and they're out in the Caves of Chaos ravine, and so... they head back to their new home from home, the ex-gnoll cave, to have a chat about what comes next.

So, the situation is- three of the guards they brought with them from the Keep on the Borderlands are dead, including Cpl Grubbins, who has been a friend to the Unexpected for quite a while. Note this information does not provoke greater caution within the adventuring group, quite the opposite, the Unexpected want revenge all the more.

But, even after a short rest, and healing- with a little help from Darvon, priest of Oghma, and his two wordless acolytes, well... the wizards have maybe five spell slots to spend between the three of them, this after Lappoy & Sosspan use their Arcane Recovery.

Although none of the arcane casters have their Mage Armour running any longer, and they don't like the idea of going out without it- none of 'em.

The druid, ranger and paladin each have one or two spell slots left, and... screw that yellow talk, we're going back in, but the question is where are the Unexpected going to attack/explore next.

The venture into the Orcus-flavoured undead caves with or without Darvon is put on hold.

Which just leaves three choices- the bugbear's lair- are their more of the big bastards in there, the PCs suspect that there can't be many, but the DM isn't giving any hints.

The minotaur lair, which must be cave J, see below.

Or the newly discovered cave M, into which a bugbear fled last session.




*H= the bugbear's lair, which must be badly/barely defended the Unexpected think. J= unless there's another hidden cave then the minotaur must have come from here, unless... it was laired in cave M, which is where one of the bugbears fled to. K= this must be the main cavern entrance to the Orcus style undead temple.*

Note the above is what the PCs have put together for themselves.

I'm not telling them if they're right or wrong.

And so the question still remains, where next- bugbears (H), minotaur (J) or the unknown (M)?

Consensus takes fifteen seconds, if that.

The bugbears, however many of the big bad goblins are left, are going to pay.

REVENGE!

However, before the Unexpected head back out adventuring they search the fallen bugbears they've accounted for so far for loot, and in particular they grab what they can from the old bugbear chief and the dead minotaur.

And so, a fair amount of coin- including a bag of gold (mostly on the bugbears) and a bunch of platinum pieces (courtesy of Old Gurpz, the bugbear chief), some gems, a pair of gold earrings (on Grim-Grim, the bugbear chief's consort), and a trio of keys (distributed between Old Gurpz & the minotaur) and...

A magical hand axe (Old Gurpz) and a magical spear (the minotaur).

Krago takes the former, while Mohag grabs the latter- they're both +1 weapons.

Nice!

And now the Unexpected are very much up for the fight, and so all the way across the ravine and...

*Day 44: Being the 14th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about four in the morning, that's late- or else early.*




*Sho-Rembo and Krago go for a sneak about, and here's the thing- the place is as silent as the grave...*

Only the crackle of the fire dying out, and guttering torches on the walls here and there.




*The Unexpected, as best as they can, do a little sneaking about- first left is an abandoned guard chamber, with nothing of interest to be found here- unless skewered burnt meat is your thing.*

But there are a pair of closed doors to the north- interesting.




*And soon after, well... there's a lot to find.*

A (formerly) locked storeroom to the east (a key taken from the bugbear chief fits the lock) and within the bugbear's supplies, with very few items worth taking. That is until Lappoy completes his Detect Magic ritual a little later and discovers that an old upturned shield, being used as a large bowl, is actually magical. A +1 shield.

Mohag takes this, the new defensive-ish barbarian.

The room across the way is clearly the bugbear chief's chambers, and there's plenty to find here, including a heavy chest mostly full of silver coins, but also some saleable silk swatches, and a pair of healing potions. And... another secret door.

This one heads into a series of natural caverns, but the Unexpected don't explore far- they figure this is the minotaur's lair, the cave next door, and so give it a miss for now. They shut the door and do the best they can to lock and secure it.

At least until the rest of the bugbear lair is searched.

Note, the Unexpected are all being very careful here, but... there seems to be just no-one about.




*Another empty chamber, with a little treasure to be found.*

But then.

There are noises ahead, or at least...




*The prisoners of the bugbears.*

And there's another room just like it not so very far away.




*Prisoners of the bugbears part two.*

But here's the thing, and so the human prisoners, after a brief chat, are released almost immediately, but for the others, the humanoids...

Well, Sir Glen (played by my mate Dave) has an idea, which may or may not have been gifted to him by the sneaky DM ahead of time.

“These folk should be given the chance to save themselves, and to fight our enemies here for the glory of the Morning Lord!” The paladin states.

Then after several WTF moments, and then about thirty minutes of discussion between the aforementioned sneaky DM and the players well, this is what happens-

The humanoid prisoners, to wit- three kobolds, a goblin, four orcs, three hobgoblins, two gnolls and a rebel bugbear are given a series of re-education lectures, conducted (of course) in a variety of languages.

The gist of the lectures are-

a) The Morning Lord is great (although its only Sir Glen that's promoting this one), it takes first spot here because he does so repeatedly, and vociferously.

And more specifically-

b) The humanoids can earn their freedom by clearing out one of the nearby caverns for the Unexpected. They can even keep any treasure they find.

Note, part b) is expressed in many different (more or less) appealing ways, and by a variety of individuals, from Lappoy's suggestion that any experience gained and riches found would give the newly released prisoner a leg-up in life. To Krago's much less sympathetic- if you survive, you live!

A series of skill checks follow, and here's the thing, I want the PCs to do well because I'm going to get to kill some of these new fellers (that's a certainty). So, six of the PCs make various rolls, and the lowest unadjusted is a '14' (+1 = 15 adjusted) and I set a DC of 15. So, six out of six successes.

The humanoids are buying this horse manure.

The discussion between the players and the DM continues for quite a while, as does the distribution of the humanoids, which goes as follows-

*Humanoid Adventurers (in alphabetical order)*
Bad Pudding (Pete) Male Goblin
Blurt (Rob) Male Orc
Drongo (Dave) Male Orc
Gary (Rob) Male Orc
Great Wurley (Pete) Male Hobgoblin
Halfpint (Dave) Male Orc
Hebold (Rob) Male Human Berserker
Kilminster (Pete) Male Hobgoblin
Kroke (Dave) Male Kobold
Limp Bizkit (Pete) Male Bugbear
Littlehampton (Rob) Male Hobgoblin
Pancakes (Dave) Female Gnoll
Panko (Pete) Male Kobold
Pop Tart (Dave) Female Gnoll
Tik-Tok (Rob) Female Kobold

So, the above are going adventuring into the cavern into which the last bugbear fled, and they'll be fully equipped(-ish) as the Unexpected (and the newly recruited humanoids) are going to do a sweep of the caves that have been cleared/abandoned, there's lots of stuff still lying around in many of the ex-lairs.

And... if any of the humanoids survive, and in the process generate 500 XP, then they can be a PC, and have a class level, if we can find a way in Fantasy Grounds Unity to make this happen, and I'm pretty certain there'll be a way of doing it.

However, it took a hell of a long time to get all of the above done, over twenty minutes just to name the buggers, and another twenty minutes spent with the players spit-balling about the various classes their prospective humanoid PCs are going to take up. This after they had a chance to look at their stat blocks.

But, that's for next time, possibly this gang will have a name by then, although that too may provoke a few arguments.

Oh, and last thing- all of the N/PCs et al retire back to the gnoll cave and take an extended rest.

The pot is up to £134.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2022)

*The Unforeseen in the Caves of Chaos.*​
*Session #032 Monster Mash.


NPC Humanoids who want to be PCs (in alphabetical order)
Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc.
*Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc.
*Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold.
*Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin.
*Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

*PCs (in alphabetical order) NOT IN PLAY ATM
Krago of the Mountains *(Pete) Male Mountain Dwarf Ranger (Folk Hero) Level 4.
*Lappoy the Unexpected *(Rob) Male High Elf Wizard (Sage) Level 4.
*Mohag the Wanderer* (Pete) Male Human Barbarian (Outlander) Level 4.
*Sho-Rembo* (Dave) Female Stout Halfling Druid (Hermit) Level 4.
*Sir Glen* (Dave) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Noble) Level 4.
*Sosspan *(Dave) Male Dragonborn Wizard (Spy) Level 4.
*Trebbelos* (Pete) Male Tiefling Sorcerer (Charlatan) Level 4.


*Sidekick (played mostly by the DM) NOT IN PLAY ATM
Scrubs* Male Human Sidekick Expert (Soldier) Level 3.

*Dead PCs, NPCs & Sidekicks (in alphabetical order)
Afton Barr* (Dave) Male Half-Elf Bard (Entertainer) Level 1.
*Corbis* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Estra Zo *(Pete) Female Wood Gnome Rogue (Urchin) Level 1.
*Farned of the Leaf Lord *(Dave) Male Wild Elf Cleric of Rillifane Rallithil (Acolyte) Level 1.
*Tassit *(Dave) Female Human Monk (Hermit) Level 1.
*The Mystical One* (Pete) Female Human Warlock (Outlander) Level 1.
*Tribbits* Male Human Sidekick Warrior (Soldier) Level 2.
*Wormwood* Male Human Guard.
*Yor* (Pete) Male Dragonborn Fighter (Folk Hero) Level 2.

*QUESTS (and stuff to do).**


Find Zelligar and Rogahn's former base, explore it and steal its treasures.
Find Tolpuddle, the 'mad druid' or 'mad hermit' of the Whispering Woods, he may know where Z&R's base is (see #1 above), also say 'hi' from his brother Bumble.
Tell Darvon, Priest of Oghma, about the Unexpected's adventures. ONGOING.
Track down and kill/capture the former bandit leader- Dee Dee Raven (see Mebros, Captain of the Watch).
Help the water sprites of the Goblinwater River, for Bumble.
Clear a bunch of spiders out of the Spiderwood, for Bumble.
Stop the undead attacks in the Whispering Woods, for Bumble.
Clear the Caves of Chaos for the Castellan of the Keep on the Borderlands, reward 2,500gp plus. IN PROGRESS.
Find the rest of the Fortune's Five adventuring party- Bullywugs?
*I've been asked to put this here because the players keep forgetting some of this stuff, also they have lots of quests on the go right now.

Note, we now read this list at the start of each new session, that's what it's like to get old- your memory just stops working.

*Note, you can click on the pictures here to make them bigger (if you didn't know this already).

Day 45: Being the 15th Day of Kythorn, in the year 1493 by Dale Reckoning, known as the Year of the Purple Dragons, about midday, a late start after a busy night.*

So, here's the set up, the Unexpected have just rescued a bunch of humanoids from the empty bugbear's lair. Then, after much chatter, convinced the newly released prisoners to fight for their freedom.

The humanoids have gathered up enough stuff (from the empty lairs and caverns nearby) to equip the humanoids as standard in the 5e Monster Manual.

Phew, that'll save me some work.

Each player has five humanoid NPCs to play with, that's a lot- but we're not in a rush and besides I have a feeling that not all of these fellows are going to make it out of the cavern alive.

Oh, the humanoid adventurers are exploring the cavern into which the last bugbear standing fled.

They can keep any treasure they find, or else share it out amongst themselves- let's see how that works.

The humanoid NPCs need to earn 500 XP each to gain a class and level, and become a PC.

The XP of any of the humanoids that die in this adventure will be added to the monster XP to be distributed amongst the living.

Did you get that?

It means if you kill your fellow humanoid adventurers then you get a share of the XP, a reward.

The humanoids adventuring NPCs are calling themselves- The Unforeseen, although that may be temporary.

Got it, good- here we go.

A trio of humanoids head into the cavern, alas the two very sneaky types- Pancakes (gnoll) and Limp Bizkit (bugbear) are somewhat hindered by the fact that Hebold is the third of the squad.

Hebold is an immensely fat human, loud and waving a torch about.

The natural cavern revealed is large, and with a high-ceiling, and home to a dozen or more cave crickets- large ones, each of these creatures is about three feet long. They scatter, trying to get away from the light and noise.




*Alas in trying to get away one of the giant cave crickets manages to kick Pancakes, the gnoll's not happy and so attempts to stab at the beast (a miss), moments later and Limp Bizkit is also in action (yet another miss). But combat only causes more panic, the crickets scatter some more, while the humanoids on the outside of the cavern want in on the action.*

In the following confusion Great Wurley (hobgoblin) gets slammed (Crit) when a giant cave cricket jumps into him. Drongo (orc) charges in and almost manages to kill one of the critters with his greataxe- alas the startled cave cricket attempts to leap to safety, and in doing so breaks the neck of Kroke the kobold.

This event causes much much laughter.

So, first humanoid to die- Kroke the kobold (played by Dave) in the second turn of combat.

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc.
*Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc.
*Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin.
*Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

Hebold goes crazy ape barmy and starts laying into the cave crickets with his greataxe, he too gets kicked in the face (and another Crit) as the insects attempt to flee some more.

Blurt (orc) smashes another cave cricket dead with his greataxe.

Limp Bizkit (bugbear) kills another one, seconds later Gary (orc) ends another, the Unforeseen get into the swing of things- Halfpint (orc) cuts yet another of the annoying hopper's in two.

Hebold gets kicked in the gut again as another cricket hops away, Limp Bizkit slaughters it.




*The raging Hebold swats another cave cricket, and again gets kicked as it departs.*

Kilminster (hobgoblin) slices a giant cave cricket in two with his longsword.

Blurt (orc) crits with his greataxe but fails to kill another, the cave cricket in question kicks Halfpint (orc) in the unmentionables as it hops off.

Hebold gets kicked again.

Halfpint (orc) smushes another cave cricket.

Boring... boring!

Keep in mind I'm only reporting the hits here, there's a lot of swinging and/or cave cricket kicking going on- and almost as much missing.

Suddenly screaming Burt (orc) shoots up into the air, the orc flails momentarily- something seems be stuck to his back- a rope, or else, he cannot turn to find out- he is being hauled up. That is until he comes to an abrupt halt- a large chitinous pincer clamps down on him. The now screaming and cursing orc is facing a strange lobster/crab like creature, whish is situated on a (formerly) well-hidden ledge above the action.

Later the cave fisher will get identified.

Pop Tart & Pancakes (gnolls) react immediately and fire arrows into the hard-to-hit predator, just to say they needed something like a '17' to hit it with concealment, which both of the buggers managed to roll.

Blurt (orc) eventually gets himself situated, and facing his cave fisher enemy, seconds later the orc somehow manages to swipe at the beast with his greataxe.

Bad Pudding (goblin) also manages to shoot the beast with his shortbow, Limp Bizkit (bugbear) flings a javelin into it.

Halfpint (orc) attempts to climb up to the cave fisher's ledge, he doesn't even get started.




*Tik-Tok (kobold) hits the cave fisher with its sling- and a Crit, the beast is bloodied.*

But it's not enough, the cave fisher hits and Crits Blurt (orc) with its pincers, decapitating the orc and snipping of its limbs to consume later.

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc.
*Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin.
*Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

Blurt (orc) is dead, and his fellow orcs, and the assorted humanoid crowd below, are showered in blood and viscera.

They're not happy.

Pop Tart (gnoll) sinks another arrow into the beast, while Bad Pudding (goblin) shoots another one of the fleeing and badly wounded cave cricket's dead.

Gary (orc) manages to scramble up onto the ledge with the cave fisher, and then start hacking at beast with its greataxe.

A confused cave cricket, heading in the wrong direction, slams into Hebold, the human berserker takes another Crit-hit (he's bloodied).

Note, Hebold (played by Rob) is mostly voiced in slow german, and oddly, I think I remember him shouting (and forgive any spelling mistakes, and lack of umlauts)-

“Wie spat ist es, Uli?”

While attempting to smash another cave cricket to pieces.




*Tik-Tok & Panko (kobolds) both ding the cave fisher with sling stones, the beast is critically wounded and wants to get away.*

Note, I bet you are thinking that these guys are on fire here- they're not, if I was to write up all of the missing going on then this text would be three times as long.

The cave fisher grabs up Gary (orc) in its pincers, crushes the humanoid a little, and then starts spider climbing its way towards the high ceiling of the cavern.

It doesn't get far, Pop Tart (gnoll) slams yet another arrow into the beast, which instantly detaches from the wall (dead) and with Gary (orc) still in hand/pincer it falls forty feet to the cavern floor, bouncing off the ledge on the way down.

Remarkably Gary (orc) survives the ordeal, although he's really not very healthy (on approx. four hit points). Alas Drongo (orc) is now also in the same dire situation (down to four hit points), as the cave fisher (and Gary) fall on him, but he survives- just.




*Hebold is in his own private hell, the big berserker cuts down two more giant cave crickets (Crit & roll max damage on both dice- why not).*

“Hast du ein hansaplast, mein bein is gebrocken?” He screams.

Pancakes (gnoll) shoots another cave cricket dead.

Kilminster (hobgoblin) following after the gnoll gets to the end of the passage only to discover there's a deep but narrow ravine, and another larger bare cavern chamber over the other side of it, in which there are yet more giant cave crickets. The hobgoblin shoots the closest of the giant insects, which immediately starts off another hopping panic.

Littlehampton (hobgoblin) rushes down the passage and just (DC exactly) leaps across the ravine to stab at the cave cricket- alas a miss.

THUNK, a stalactite falls from the ceiling narrowly missing Littlehampton (hobgoblin)- it's a piercer!

A badly wounded Gary (orc) also attempts to leap across into the newly revealed chamber, he fails to do so and falls forty feet to the bottom of the ravine, neck broken and he's dead.

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin.
*Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.




*Halfpint (orc) leaps the chasm, again- just.*

Meantime the piercer that just failed to impale Littlehampton (hobgoblin) rights itself and starts crawling away- heading back for the wall.

A cave cricket leaps/slams into Halfpint (orc) who is now also very heavily wounded, alas the impact is enough to send the orc spinning backwards and... into the ravine.

Halfpint nestles at the bottom of the crevasse with Gary- dead, also.

Just for info here's the rota-

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc.
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP
Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin.
*Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

Both Dave and Rob have lost two of their humanoid NPCs each, Pete is replete- he still has all five of his.

Then, inevitably, Drongo attempts to leap the chasm and... that's another orc dead, Dave has only got his two gnolls- Pancakes & Pop Tart left in play.

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP
Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin.
*Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

Hebold, in the mean time- accompanied by Tik-Tok (kobold) and Bad Pudding (goblin) is still chasing two of the cave crickets down that fled from the very first chamber. He keeps hitting and then rolling '1' damage.

Kilminster (hobgoblin) meantime, is still on his own over the other side of the ravine, he heads forward to chop the slow-moving piercer to pieces, and even though he's taking every precaution a second piercer silently falls and spears the armoured brute. Kilminster goes from full to one hit point left only.




*Limp Bizkit (bugbear) leaps the ravine and gets into action, or rather misses his attack on one of the piercers here, this is getting ugly- yet another piercer falls and impales the now screaming bugbear.*

To make matters worse another of the cave crickets in a panic jumps and slams into him, and then another falling piercer slams into the ground just to the side of Limp Bizkit (bugbear).

This isn't going well.

And yet another piercer slams into the cavern floor only inches away from Littlehampton (hobgoblin).

Note the various remaining hobgoblins and gnolls are taking it in turns to take pot shots at the various piercers (and the last three cave crickets) in the cavern across the chasm.

They're not leaping over there.

There are piercers- lots of them.




*Hard rain!*

Littlehampton (hobgoblin) cuts down a fleeing cave cricket.

Hebold barrels past the other humanoids and leaps the chasm easily, and then starts swinging still in a frenzy- he keeps on missing.

Meantime at least three of the fallen piercers have made it to back to the walls of the cavern and scooch away, to safety.

Kilminster (hobgoblin) however takes a piercer down, that's the first of the stony little protrusions to fall, as it were.

Littlehampton (hobgoblin) takes down another of the scooching piercers.

Great Wurley (hobgoblin) takes down the last fleeing cave cricket with his bow.

The cavern falls to silence, well almost, just the sound of one last piercer scooching back up the wall over the far side.

The encounter is, at last, o...

Another piercer falls, hits & Crits, as it impales itself in Limp Bizkit (bugbear) the big lad is almost broken (on 2 hit points) and in a frightful bate.

Seconds later a second piercer falls and misses Littlehampton by inches, the hobgoblin is wavering on just one hit point. Hebold's greataxe cuts into the little spikey bastard.

Pancakes (gnoll) shoots it, as does Kilminster (hobgoblin) and that's a Crit- another piercer is spent.

There's just one piercer left trying to snail its way to the nearest wall and freedom (and none still on the roof of the cavern, I promise). Littlehampton rushes over and slices it, Panko (kobold) slams it with a sling bullet.

But the lone piercer is getting away (at 10 feet/turn), it's halfway to the wall- the amount of swinging and missing here is just... comedy. Littlehampton cuts it again (for minimum damage- that's not helping), Hebold slices it with his greataxe- and the thing is almost spent.

Moments later Hebold catches up with the thing again and crushes it...

The fight is over...

But no, it really isn't, because the magnificent sweating Hebold has now entered the ultimate state of frenzy, he cannot stop fighting.

Hebold decapitates Littlehampton (hobgoblin) and now there is trouble.

Hebold the Berserker has, well... gone berserk. Who would have thought it.

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP
Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker.
*Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin. *RIP
Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

Let's just take a moment.

Hebold, played by Rob, has gone crazy- I primed the player that this might happen before the game, Rob was okay with this- funny that.

No-one even suggests subduing or else talking down the maniac.




*Pancakes (gnoll) makes his decision, and then quickly fires an arrow into Hebold, and its a Crit, the sweating berserker is now heavily wounded.*

Kilminster (hobgoblin) follows suit, although no Crit- minimum damage.

Limp Bizkit (bugbear) rushes forward and slams his morningstar into Hebold, the big man is now critically wounded.

Tik-Tok & Panko (kobolds) both hit the berserker with sling stones, and still the brute stands, just to say Hebold started with 70-something hit points.

But then Great Wurley (hobgoblin) sinks an arrow in to the back of the man-monster's head.

Game over!

Or at least that's the fighting over, although the new rota for the Unforeseen is looking a little threadbare, here's the present line-up-

*Bad Pudding* (Pete) Male Goblin.
*Blurt *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Drongo* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Gary *(Rob) Male Orc. *RIP
Great Wurley* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Halfpint* (Dave) Male Orc. *RIP*
*Hebold* (Rob) Male Human Berserker. *RIP
Kilminster* (Pete) Male Hobgoblin.
*Kroke* (Dave) Male Kobold. *RIP
Limp Bizkit* (Pete) Male Bugbear.
*Littlehampton* (Rob) Male Hobgoblin. *RIP
Pancakes* (Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Panko* (Pete) Male Kobold.
*Pop Tart *(Dave) Female Gnoll.
*Tik-Tok *(Rob) Female Kobold.

So, that's right- there are eight NPC wannabe-PC humanoids left, and five of them are Pete's, Rob only has one kobold left in the game, Dave has a pair of gnolls.

There was some talk about redistributing the party members, but Pete wasn't having any of that- I believe his response was something about sex & travel.

The humanoids retire to the first cavern to take a rest, and to spend some healing HD, we're going to use them like PCs do so a 2d6-2 kobold has two 1d6-1 healing HD to spend. Note, I didn't plan to do this, the situation dictated, or else I'm just all heart and I want to give them a chance.

Then XP distribution, the session isn't finishing until this gets done, all of the players want to see how far they are to PC status, remember they each need to earn 500 XP.

So, first off- dead party members, remember I said the XP for these would count, and so-

Kroke (kobold) 25 XP
Blurt, Drongo, Gary & Halfpint (orcs) 100 XP x 4 = 400 XP
Littlehampton (hobgoblin) 100 XP
Hebold (berserker) 450 XP
*Total 975 XP *

Monsters killed-

Giant Cave Cricket 25 XP x 11 = 275 XP
Piercer 100 XP x 4 = 400 XP
Cave Fisher 450 XP
*Total 1125 XP

Grand Total 2100 XP/8 = 263 XP each.*

The NPCs are only just over halfway, we'll do the rest of this cavern (fingers-crossed) next time, after the short rest and healing et al.

And that's all she wrote, it took us over three hours to get the above fight played out, and nearly twenty turns of action. The players are less impressed than they thought they would be, the reason, the monsters are so underpowered, from what they are used to with their PCs.

They just keep on missing.

Don't get me wrong, it was a lot of fun when it was a lot of fun, but- lots of rolling, lots of missing.

The pot is up to £138.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Toodles for a bit.

Cheers the Unexpected/Unforeseen and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2022)

*GAME OVER MAN!*​
Or maybe not.

In truth the last two updates I posted were from way back when... they took place more than two or three months ago.

The reason?

Well, Dave is unwell, and has been unwell for a while- in hospital type unwell, he's back to the real world now but... he has a way to go yet, and wont be back in game for a bit, if ever.

So, after a suitable period of mourning we decided to continue with the game, but just Pete and Rob in action.

But then Pete dropped his bombshell, he had accepted a contract to go and work in... Africa, and so would be unavailable to play D&D for the next six months or so.

Then, about ten days later- Pete departed.

So, game over- or else we're on hold until Dave's back on his feet, and Pete gets a good internet connection, and has the space and time (zone) to play.

I've got a new game though, I may write that one up.

Thanks for reading, sorry about the hiatus/full stop- life!

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Richards (Jul 3, 2022)

Goonalan said:


> Thanks for reading, sorry about the hiatus/full stop- life!​






Seriously, though, as disappointing as this news might be to those of us who have been enjoying your writeups, life does have a way of continuing to do what it's going to do, despite whatever plans we might have made otherwise.  Here's hoping a speedy (full) recovery for Dave and safe travels for Pete.

And I'll just keep an eye out for your next Story Hour thread, because I have little doubt it'll be equally entertaining.

Best to all!

Johnathan


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 3, 2022)

Good luck for all of you. 

If you start another, post here and we'll all come running.


----------

